#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-03
<van> Anyone has any suggestion about the (need for) use of antivirus software??
<maddeth> van, I dont know how long ago you asked (should turn on timestamps) but I have never used an antivirus under linux
<van> maddeth so i suppose this means i don't need one, right? (how do i turn to timestamps?)
<geirha> van: Have you read this? http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<van> geirha thanks, i will read this - it seems just like what i've been looking for
<zeroseven0183> van: In Karmic, I was using a virus scanner (I'm also thinking of installing it again) not to protect my Linux machine but to protect my friends' Windows machine that the USB/HD drive will be plugged to.
<zeroseven0183> van: Sort of an effort to help them
<van> I see, zeroseven0183. Thanks!
<maddeth> really, you could say you dont need a virus scanner in Windows ;) just need to be careful and keep an eye on what you are downloading and running
<geirha> van: And this page has a list of all known linux viruses https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus
<van> Ta geirha, that's brilliant! :)
<maddeth> van, depends what client you are using for IRC
<maddeth> and i meant I should turn on my time stamps :p
<van> ooh :) cool...i've been saying silly things all day today :S
<maddeth> I live like that :)
<van> LOL, hope it's not because of linux
<maddeth> :p
<maddeth> tempted to ask some questions ccompletely unrelated to ubuntu in the ubuntu channel
<maddeth> like "my apt-get doesn't work" on a Gentoo build :p
<maddeth> .... need to find somthing to do :p
<Drecondius> Can anyone point me to an up to date how to for compiling source code
<javatexan> anyone know of a app that creates the new background slideshow xml files?
<starcraftman> Drecondius: just general app compiling or kernel?
<Drecondius> general app compiling
<Drecondius> im not trying to compile a new kernel lol
<Drecondius> I found one and forgot to bookmark it :(
<starcraftman> Drecondius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo < That should do ya.
<starcraftman> javatexan: I don't quite follow.
<Drecondius> I am trying to compile the newest version of Compiz
<Drecondius> 1. Because i have sucessfully compiled a couple different versions of mame and other emulators, 2. Because I want to learn more on how to do it
<starcraftman> Drecondius: alright, awesome. :) Nothing wrong with learning.
<javatexan> starcraftman: if you right-click the desktop and go to Appearance prefs, under the Background....there is a slideshow for the "cosmos", i think is what they called it.  If you go to /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos there is an XML file that defines the slideshow.  I am wondering if there is a gnome or ubuntu app, other than gedit, that can create new slideshows?
<starcraftman> javatexan: I see what your talking about. I don't know of an xml generating tool, I'd honestly just write this file up. It's a 3 minute thing. xml is an easy language.
<javatexan> starcraftman: true, but you don't know how many times I have done stuff like that only to find out there was already a tool...LOL!!!!
<starcraftman> javatexan: well I mean if your just doing the one xml file just gedit will do, your only doing like 10 pics no? Sure there are tools, hardly needed here. There are plugins for eclipse and neteans for instance, I don't work all the time with xml. If I had to, I'd write my own perl parser to transform a text file to strict xml.
<javatexan> I hear ya!
<maddeth> !python
<javatexan> !python
<starcraftman> cpp!
<javatexan> !java
<javatexan> !c#
<maddeth> :p
<javatexan> lol
<geirha> !lolcode
<javatexan> i cant do anything with python yet
<maddeth> python is easy
<javatexan> for gnome?
<maddeth> if you have any sort of basic programming knowledge
<maddeth> for, whatever you need to use it for
<javatexan> lord, i hope so after all these years
<javatexan> LOL
<maddeth> I like python :)
<starcraftman> javatexan: seen byte of python or dive into python, decent free books for learning.
<maddeth> Wrote a mail client in ti once
<maddeth> it*
<javatexan> k...wow, thanks
<javatexan> in case you are wondering... delay of 5 is too short...LOL!
<javatexan> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<zeroseven0183> No. I can access it now
<zeroseven0183> What made you ask?
<javatexan> Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname
<javatexan> i getting a few of those tonight
<javatexan> now they all back
<van> Does anyone know how to add a ppa?
<zeroseven0183> Sur
<zeroseven0183> Sure
<zeroseven0183> "sudo add-apt-repository <name of ppa>
<van> Thanks Zeroseven0183....again:D
<zeroseven0183> Sure
<zeroseven0183> It's also in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<zeroseven0183> You can find a comprehensive and detailed documentation about that
<van> OK thanks. I also have a silly one. How can i schedule shut down? GShutdonw doesn't seem to be working
<zeroseven0183> I'm also looking for an application to do that last night
<van> ok :D
<zeroseven0183> When I set GShutdown to Turn Off this computer, it only logs off
<van> yeap exactly the same :S
<zeroseven0183> I also tried Scheduled Task but it is not adding the task I created.
<zeroseven0183> I think one way of automatically shutting it down is you execute a command in the Terminal
<van> yes i know about that, i think it's shutdown -h or something like this, but it's not the same.
<zeroseven0183> I thought about this because I was playing music in Rhythmbox
<zeroseven0183> and was getting ready to sleep last night
<van> :)
<zeroseven0183> I'll let you know when I find a program to do that
<van> Thanks zeroseven0183
<shahan> phillw: hi
<shahan> phillw: r u here?
<shahan> I am back
<phillw> shahan: hi, yes i am in lurking mode
<shahan> phillw: lurking mode?
<shahan> phillw: what kind of mode is it?
<phillw> means i am near my computer, but doing other things as well :-)
<shahan> phillw: ooh
<shahan> phillw: so.. you suggested me to do a LAMP installation going to terminal by writing "sudo taskshell"
<shahan> phillw: but its not working in Lucid
<phillw> sudo task-sel, there is a quick intro to it on my baby forum --> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4#p6
<phillw> it's very straight forward to install.
<shahan> phillw: but after installing why I need to make a permission for each folder in www folder?
<phillw> you don't. the www is the permissions for the apache interpreter to be able serve up the html/php files.
<phillw> shahan: are you wanting to learn html ?
<shahan> phillw: wanting to learn PHP
<shahan> phillw: do u have suggestion for HTML and PHP for me?
<shahan> phillw: not at all
<shahan> phillw: why?
<phillw> i can dig out the links i use, as I'm still learning :-)
<ravibn> Hi! I need help with my Gizmo5 VOIP sw I just minimized it and it vanished how can I get it back ?
<ravibn> I am running karmic 9.10
<phillw> shahan: http://www.w3schools.com/php/default.asp
<shahan> phillw: tnx
<shahan> phillw: I know about w3schools... I learnt HTML from there
<shahan> phillw:  now I am looking for a software like Dreamweaver in Lucid
<phillw> what does dreamweaver do, is that software that gives you a template?
<shahan> phillw: dont you know about it?
<phillw> no, i 'code' be hand using Bluefish.
<shahan> phillw: coding is so late task
<shahan> phillw: but by Dreamweaver you can create a webpage file very easily and quickly
<shahan> phillw:  is it possible to pragramm in .NET in ubuntu?
<shahan> phillw: check the link for more details http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Dreamweaver
<phillw> shahan: BlueFish does syntax highlighting, I don't know much about .NET, but I think it is Microsoft only for Windows operating systems.
<shahan> phillw: yes microsoft
<shahan> phillw: is it possible to create Table visually in BlueFish?
<shahan> phillw: maintaining Pixel of the files.. Table Pixel?
<shahan> phillw: which compile is famous in ubuntu for JAVA, C++ etc.?
<shahan> phillw: compiler
<phillw> no, it is purely a coding programme. I have heard of a kde progamme that may be of help, i'll have a dig around for you.
<ravibn> phillw : I would suggest to get eclipse tool and then get a appropriate plugin for weaving the web content
<phillw> I've seen kompozer recommended http://www.kompozer.net/, but have not  used it.
<phillw> shahan: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-c-and-c-compilers-in-ubuntu-and-testing-your-first-c-and-c-program.html
<shahan> phillw: tnx
<ravibn> phillw : you could use aptana plug for doing html css javascript etc....
<shahan> phillw: what do u do in computer mainly?
<shahan> ravibn: why? aptana is used for?
<ravibn> shahan : goto this url http://www.eclipseplugincentral.com/Web_Links-index-req-viewlink-cid-1093.html and check out yourself under web
<phillw> shahan:  a database driven 'live' web page. It is a live site for a company, but can be switched into tutorial mode for those learning about doing searches with MySQL
<shahan> ravibn: tnx
<ravibn> shahn : you are welcome
<phillw> thanks ravibn, I'm a coder, so don't know about the WYSIWYG editors.
<ravibn> coming back to my problem that I have --- I need help with my Gizmo5 VOIP sw I just minimized it and it vanished how can I get it back ?
<ravibn> phillw : there are plenty of plugins for eclipse you have to decide which one before you use it
<ravibn> phillw : just google for "Eclipse plugins " and see which ones are free and then use it
<ravibn> phillw : Eclipse is the basic editor framework and you can just keep plug in in all those you need
<phillw> thanks, ravibn. I don't use voip at the moment, i had skype running okay with 10.04.
<ravibn> let me reframe the Q . The Gizmo process is still running when I try to list all the process it is still running
<ravibn> but I cannot use it
<ravibn> like in windows if you minimize it goes to the system tray and you can click on it to use it again
<ravibn> in ubuntu I am unable to see that system tray
<shahan> in Lucid not getting the location is text format
<shahan> ravibn: no...
<phillw> ravibn: is the programme in your applications as a programme, you may have started the daemon off, but closed the graphical part of it (that's just a guess).
<shahan> ravibn: we got it when we open the Place/Computer
<shahan> ravibn: like in previous we got... /shahan/kamal/lucid/linux/.....etc.
<shahan> ravibn: we got it when we open the Place>Computer
<shahan> ravibn: the address of the location
<ravibn> phillw :  are you trying to point me to that application ?
<ravibn> I have the applications menu item listed under internat application ----> internet
<shahan> ravibn: not right that
<ravibn> I can load that application once again but the previous instance which was opened is still running
<shahan> ravibn: I am looking for the address bar(text based) of Place> computer
<ravibn> shahn : I gott what you are saying
<ravibn> that will list all the disks on my computer
<ravibn> all I wanna know is about that system tray on my address bar ? how can I get it back right now it is invisible
<shahan> installing Gimp form software center
<shahan> download finished
<phillw> gimp takes a bit of getting used to, it's quite powerful
<phillw> shahan: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<Maddeth> Good morning
<Maddeth> afternoon
<Maddeth> :s
<mohi1> hey Maddeth1 evening =]
<krhahn> Hello: I have been having trouble with the mouse scroll pad on my laptop since upgrading to 10.04.  Can someone help me?
<krhahn> THat's verticle scroll
<starcraftman> krhahn: doesn't just work out of box? This an old labtop? It usually works fine now without any manual fixes required.
<krhahn> no to all of the above...  the laptop is an acer aspire 64 bit.  It worked fine before the upgrade.
<starcraftman> krhahn: you know about pastebin? I wanna see what hardware this is and I'll look it up.
<krhahn> yes
<starcraftman> K, in a terminal please: sudo lshw > hard.txt
<starcraftman> Then open and paste the contents of hard.txt
<krhahn> nothing comes up
<krhahn> i can paste just lshw if that helps
<krhahn> Here are the results of sudo lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/427127/p://past!
<starcraftman> krhahn: no no, it doesn't come up sorry I didn't explain the > redirects the output to a text file named hard.txt in current directory.  That paste works too.
<krhahn> we good?
<starcraftman> krhahn: aye, that's fine. Question, you just upgraded so don't have a live CD of 10.04 to test right? I'm thinking during upgrade some service tied to mouse didn't upgrade correctly. I'm also looking see if this model has lots of problems.
<krhahn> Correct, no live cd.
<starcraftman> krhahn: you don't seem to be alone. > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554050
<starcraftman> I'm reading up. This might just be a bug that needs patching.
<starcraftman> (even though that's kde and on sony, an aspire of same model as you responded having exact same issue)
<krhahn> hmm...  what do i do to fix it?
<starcraftman> krhahn: atm I'm not sure, from what I'm reading it appears to be a kernel driver issue. You may have to wait for upstream patches, i.e. it won't be fixed till they patch.
<starcraftman> know that's not what ya wanted to hear :/
<krhahn> Okay...  It's not a huge deal just a bit of a nuisance
<krhahn> Do these kinds of things usualy take a couple of weeks to wash out?
<starcraftman> krhahn: aye, this will probably get patched ina week, there's no shortage of people who use notebooks and want scrolling.
<krhahn> And will the patch just be automatic?  Ie; I will wake up one day and have scrolling?:-D
<starcraftman> krhahn: if you want to be sure it's not an upgrade problem, you can boot a live CD to rule out local problems. This involves you downloading an iso though.
<starcraftman> krhahn: comes down same was as other patches, via update manager. Depends on your settings.
<krhahn> Okay...  I could do this on my desk top which i have yet to upgrade.
<starcraftman> See System > Administration > Update Manager > settings to see how your computer is set to do updates.
<starcraftman> under automatic updates. If your upgrading multiple computers might be good idea to get ISO, saves on bandwidth.
<starcraftman> any issues other than scroll krhahn?
<krhahn> THe lock mouse button seems to not work properly too but I am thinking they may be related?
<starcraftman> krhahn: aye, that I've seen a bug report for. Seem keybindings on some notebooks have been mixed up. Will just need to wait similarly for a patch.
<krhahn> okay...  Great!  I'll look forward to it.  Thanks for your help :)
<starcraftman> krhahn: no problem, that's what here for :)
<phillw> hi duanedesign
<mangewu> hi
<pedro3005> hey, mangewu
<paultag> hey pedro3005, mangewu
<pedro3005> o/ paultag
<paultag> pedro3005, how goes?
<pedro3005> paultag, great, thanks :) how are you?
<mangewu> hai pedro
<mangewu> my connection is suck
<paultag> pedro3005, good :)
<mangewu> sometimes lost
<Sourcequench> Just upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04LTS. Mostly, It's been problem free. I noticed that window decorations (minimize / maximize / close buttons) that were previously in the upper right have moved to the upper left. I hate this and it makes me sad. Is there any easy way to change it?
<pedro3005> Sourcequench, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<phillw> Sourcequench: just be aware that they have been moved for a reason, things are planned for 10.10
<geirha> They'll switch linux for darwin? :)
<TJ_> Hi, anyone got time for a question or two about wine?
<pedro3005> sure
<TJ_> I posted details, they're in the wine forum, but I'm trying to run a simple program that I used a lot in Windows, and everytime it trys to load the .dll files it crashes
<pedro3005> Ah, I wouldn't know much... Maybe #winehq
<phillw> or http://appdb.winehq.org/
<phillw> TJ_: if you let me know the programme, I'll look it up for you
 * phillw has little to do in life & is a member, even though not running win systems ;-)
<TJ_> It's called mbcore, it's probably not a widely known program, think it was made by someone for the game it is for
<TJ_> it basically is a go between from a MUD to the client (tinyfugue)
<phillw> TJ_: I've rapidly seen that, there are all for 4 entries on google for it (yikes!!), I can only suggest that you ask on http://forum.winehq.org/viewforum.php?f=2  You need to register, but it is not a 'spamming' forum. Sorry that I cannot be of more help, there just seems to be no information. (I'll await for pedro3005 to prove me wrong ;-) ).
<TJ_> Thanks for the advice, going to keep plugging away at it. Someone is telling me that if I have the source code (which I do) I can make it a Linux program instead, but I have no idea how to do that considering I installed Ubuntu quite recently
<phillw> TJ_: it's worth posting on to that forum, some one else there may be able to help.
<TJ_> I'm going to try and figure out how to compile the code, I think I'd rather run it as a Linux program if I can, and supposedly others have had success doing it...
<TJ_> Although I will probably post on that forum if I don't have any luck
<TJ_> Thanks phillw
<asterismo> my fellow ubunteers
<asterismo> i have a problem
<asterismo> is this the right channel to ask?
<pedro3005> sure
<malev> yeah!
<asterismo> this is the thing
<asterismo> back in karmic, i used to plug my 32" LCD TV and watch movies cloning displays
<asterismo> is that clear?
<asterismo> i'm using ATI propretary drivers
<asterismo> they run always like a charm
<asterismo> because back in karmic they were the only driver that supported 3D acceleraion for compiz and stuff
<asterismo> BUT
<asterismo> now
<asterismo> in lucid i have 2 options
<asterismo> opensource ATI driver that also runs like a charm
<asterismo> very smooth
<asterismo> and the propietary ATI driver
<asterismo> that also runs like a charm...
<asterismo> but i can't watch movies in the same TV again
<asterismo> and this is what i could account for till now
<pedro3005> with neither?
<asterismo> neither
<asterismo> 1)
<asterismo> neither of opensource and propietary ATI driver allows me to change the colour depth of my screen
<asterismo> back in karmic this was an option, the colour depth, that i was must always to set to 16M for this 32" TV
<pedro3005> what is your card model?
<asterismo> ATI Radeon HD 3200
<asterismo> in an HP 6735s laptop
<asterismo> and there is more
<asterismo> in the ATI catalyst as well as in Monitors dirplay (gnome-display-properties)
<asterismo> there are boxes with available resolutions and frequencies
<asterismo> and it happens that i can clone my TV with my laptop, when i set 1024x768 @ 60Hz
<asterismo> but this is wrong resolution... wrong aspect ratio
<asterismo> but when i select 1280x800 (correct resolution)
<asterismo> it only allows me to pick 75Hz
<asterismo> and no 60Hz that makes the LCD TV work
<asterismo> so here is my question...
<asterismo> is there some way to edit possible frequencies in order to make available the 1280x800@60Hz like i used to in karmic???
<asterismo> i ask you as the last resource
<asterismo> because i searched and googled before with no luck
<pedro3005> :/ have you tried asking the forums? I also can't find anything... I thought about downgrading the drivers but it seems the last ones are incompatible with the new Xorg in 10.04
<compiledkernel> pedro3005: im talking to him.
<pedro3005> oh, okay compiledkernel. thanks, and sup! been gone... Missed your links :P
<compiledkernel> dont have the time or hte inclination to do them any more pedro3005
<compiledkernel> my involvement is limited at best.
<TJ_> Hi again - I'm trying to compile a program and getting an error - zlib.h: No such file or directory. I did apt-get install zlibc, and zlib-bin and zlib16 as well, but when I try to compile I still get this error...I'm pretty new to compiling anything
<compiledkernel> TJ_:  what are you compiling?
<pedro3005> TJ_, try sudo apt-get install zlibg1-dev
<compiledkernel> what pedro3005, said.
<TJ_> says it couldn't find the package
<pedro3005> hmm.. this link is outdated then
<pedro3005> sorry
<pedro3005> TJ_, oh, silly me.. sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<TJ_> oh heh
<TJ_> That worked, thanks very much pedro3005
<pedro3005> you're welcome :D
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-04
<running_rabbit07> How does one add Windows to grub when update-grub is not working? http://pastebin.com/tBbgQ5PA
<asterismo> does anyone know how to modify the V frequency for an external 32" LCD TV ....?
<asterismo> previously in karmic used to work with 60Hz but now in lucid it only allow to set 75Hz... but that is not accepted by the TV
<asterismo> this frequency issue is present with opensource ATI driver and propietary fglrx as well
<cordell> Can some1 give me the web address on how to fix grub so it detects my other partition. Thanks
<cordell> Can some1 give me the web address on how to fix grub so it detects my other partition. Thanks
<asterismo> i'm back
<cordell> w00t
<cordell> can you help though
<pedro3005> perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cordell> so does ubuntu 10.04 have grub or grub2 ?
<pedro3005> grub2
<cordell> ok here is specifically my problem https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765
<zeroseven0183> Hi cordell. As per bug report, a fixed has been released. Did you try updating your system? Although I haven't got any update notice lately.
<TJ_> Hi again - Is there a way to debug files quickly? I'm getting a lot of 'invalid display attribute 'L' messages when loading up a program, and wasn't sure if there was a quick way to go to the line specified
<Scunizi> Is there a kde front end for sane?
<TJ_> anyone know anything about regexp?
<pedro3005> TJ_, what about it?
<TJ_> I'm compiling some code that has always worked for me, and I see some changes in linux from my cygwin version...mostly no big deal to fix. But I have one error repeating that I can't debug the cause of
<TJ_> The code is written for tinyfugue
<TJ_> % necropolis/prerestore_module.tf, line 85: def: regexp error: too many ()
<pedro3005> well, what's in line 85?
<TJ_> hm
<TJ_> Think it's too long to send
 * ZachK_ is in the house!
<pedro3005> !paste | TJ_
<Votebot> TJ_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ_> !paste
<pedro3005> hello, ZachK_
<TJ_> !paste |
<TJ_> !paste | TJ_
<TJ_> ?
<pedro3005> TJ_, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ_> thanks.
<ZachK__> pedro3005!!!! My pal!
<TJ_> Then the link here?
<pedro3005> TJ_, yes
<TJ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/427311/
<ZachK__> TJ_: Correct
<pedro3005> TJ_, have you counted to check if parenthesizing is correct?
<TJ_> yeah I'm fairly certain it is
<pedro3005> hm :/
<pedro3005> what language is this, anyway?
<TJ_> It's for tinyfugue, not sure the name of the language, I just learned it while using TF
<pedro3005> hm
<pedro3005> well
<TJ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/427320/
<TJ_> If that helps
<geirha> 11 parenthesis. In the source code of tinyfugue 4, I see the maximum number is set to 10
<geirha> And the one that works has 10
<TJ_> ah, hm
<TJ_> So if I split the lines up, it should be fine?
<TJ_> well, guess I'm the one to find out heh
<TJ_> thanks much for the help
<geirha> Yeah, I'd try that :)
<pedro3005> and geirha saves the day :D
<TJ_> one more little question, I love the workspace, but is there a way to switch between them with a key command or anything? Or a way to bind a key to that purpose?
<TJ_> Be advised I'll probably one more little question you guys for a few days >.>
<pedro3005> sure
<pedro3005> TJ_, try looking through System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<geirha> The default combo is Ctrl+Alt+arrow key
<TJ_> Ah, thank you both. I should probably spend some time looking through the features, I've been busy trying to figure out my conversion issues.
<zeroseven0183> TJ_ : You can also switch workspaces using the Viewport Switcher in Compiz
<zeroseven0183> ... assigning a mouse button or the mouse wheel to scroll through the workspaces you have
<TJ_> Just as a note geirha was entirely right, and now that I see that and this error I realize what's been causing a lot of failures during use...will help me a lot!
<geirha> Great :)
<ZachK_> nhandler: Ping
<nhandler> ZachK_: Pong
<ZachK_> nhandler: Pm me plz or go to -wiki
<Ms_Angel_D> Hello Room
<ddecator> hey Ms_Angel_D
<Ms_Angel_D> Hello ddecator
<jay> hey any one der....have onr query...
<jay> one*
<Guest93080> grub rescue error....
<Guest93080> pls help
<newbie1> hi guys, I got a ubuntu 9.04 live CD, and I download a 10.04 iso files on local hdd,  Can I install 10.04 with the iso file in 9.04 live session?
<hobgoblin> no - you will need to boot with the 10.04 - either with a usb or a cd.
<hobgoblin> you might be able to use the usb-creator program on the 9.04 livecd to make a bootable 10.04 but I am not sure.
<newbie1> I've tried to boot a grub from a usb drive(128M), and I rename the 10.04 iso file to 123.iso. But when I type grub> find 123.iso. It's said "no files found"
<newbie1> I only got a 128M bootable USB :
<newbie1> (
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/usb
<hobgoblin> oh :(
<hobgoblin> you might be able to use unetbootin with a minimal iso - they are only 10Mb or so - but you will need ethernet to complete the install as you will need to get the rest of the packages you need
<newbie1> where I can download it
<newbie1> ?
<hobgoblin> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hobgoblin> lots of links to have a look at :)
<newbie1> is it that work for 10.04?
<hobgoblin> assuming the laptop/pc you are installing to has good enough specs - you could probably install ubuntu-desktop once you have the minimal started
<hobgoblin> should do - though I have not done so myself
<newbie1> so after I download the minimalCD, use the "usb startup creator" from 9.04 to burn the usb drive, then boot.
<newbie1> that's all?
<hobgoblin> then do the install with that yes - that will install a minimal system - you can then add to that as you want
<hobgoblin> that is if it works - as I said I have not done so myself - but it should work :)
<newbie1> thx, I try now. :)
<hobgoblin> once the minimal install has finished - installing ubuntu-desktop should get a normal desktop for you
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<newbie1> Will I get the same system as which install from a CD?
<hobgoblin> that is ubuntu-desktop
<newbie1> I see, thanks a lot
<hobgoblin> good luck
<dudecrush> hi!
<dudecrush> anyone alive?
<dudecrush> Guys?
<leoquant> :P
<dudecrush> ok my problem is im trying to install ubuntu 10.04 via wubi! but everytime it tried to download amd64 one when i have manually downloaded normal 32bit one!
<dudecrush> and it is in the same folder!
<dudecrush> can anyone help pls?:(
<dudecrush> btw using interl P4 system
<dudecrush> 2gb ram
<leoquant> i do not understand your question
<leoquant> you want the amd and you get the 32 bit?
<dudecrush> I dont want wubi to download and install the amd64:S
<leoquant> a p4 isn't 64 bit afaik
<dudecrush> yeahh but then why is wubi trying to download that one when i have the 32bit iso?
<leoquant> via wich mirror download site are you downloaden this?
<leoquant> on the other hand it seems a bug in wubi...
<dudecrush> iv download ubuntu and wubi frm their main sites i guess:S
<dudecrush> ubuntu via torrent
<dudecrush> yeah i think so too!
<dudecrush> sucks:(
<leoquant> i have never tried wubi
<leoquant> but googling now gor ya
<leoquant> g=for
<dudecrush> iv googled
<dudecrush> read all the forums n stuff!
<dudecrush> im gona go get high....
<pmbty54> hi
<pmbty54> here are all ubuntu users?
<pmbty54> or others also?
<shahan> .
<shahan> is there any one who have used "UMC-71" Edge modem in ubuntu?
<hetirv> morning all
<starcraftman> lo hetirv
<ZachK_> Hey starcraftman!
<hetirv> I have a question.... why don't I have the safe graphics mode option on the 64 bit Live CD?  (10.04)
<ZachK_> hetirv: Are you running a 64-bit machine?
<hetirv> yeah I got a new Latitude E6510 with a core i5
<hetirv> Video card is nVidia NVS 3100M
<ZachK_> Hmm
<hetirv> and since I don't have safe graphics mode anything I do I can't see, so I can't test the disk for defects
<ZachK_> Weird
<hetirv> I really want to use the 64 bit, but a got ahold of the 32 bit Kubuntu disk and its doing the same think (black screen) on boot
<hetirv> I know its booting though, cause I get the login sounds
<ZachK_> Sure your stuff is compatible?
<hetirv> I though it was, I'll check again
<hetirv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/557744
<hetirv> this is my problem
<hetirv> still reading the comments
<toni_bg> how to remove Indicator Applet from the panel on unr? it is locked.
<drubin> toni_bg: right click, unlock, then right click remove
<toni_bg> the menu is not active
<toni_bg> the only active menu is about
<rob0917> hey paultag
<rob0917> hey canthus13
<Jon_Monreal> toni_bg: Do you just want the envelope gone?
<canthus13> eh?
<cordell_> how can i change my irc name to cordell and not cordell_
<pedro3005> cordell_, if cordell is available (it might not be), /nick cordell
<pedro3005> then register it
<cordell_> o well i just use it like it is
<pedro3005> the problem with that is anyone can use your nick
<cordell_> well i was on here yesterday w/ that nick
<pedro3005> doesn't change anything; if you haven't registered the nick, you don't "own" it
<cordell_> how do you register it
<pedro3005> type /msg NickServ register help
<arthursc0> Hello
<arthursc0> anyone home?
<LeAstrale> Lots of people home :)
<cordell_> im at home
<arthursc0> oh just haven't done this for years and am used to seeing lots of threads
<cordell_> irc has threads???
<arthursc0> wel I say threads. I really mean conversations
<cordell_> o lol
<LeAstrale> We have conversations, but not in here as its dedicated help :)
<arthursc0> anyhow... can I get some help here ref lucid 64bit?
<LeAstrale> I would think so :) I haven't installed it myself yet.
<cordell_> im not an ubuntu wizard, but what about ubuntu 64 bit?
<arthursc0> Trying to install 64bit onto Dell T3500 with NVidia Quadro NVS 295.
<arthursc0> Live Cd works and Install completes.
<arthursc0> When I boot I get BIOS and Disk info then boot switches to flashing cursor after disk read and then Monitor goes into sleep mode.
<arthursc0> PC appears Not to continue booting. Any ideas?
<arthursc0> Fedora installs and works fine...
<LeAstrale> arthursc0: Can you get a prompt if you enter a tty?
<LeAstrale> I can't remember the shortcut atm.
<arthursc0> tried the usual shft f1 etc no tty
<cordell_> prompt = virtual terminal???
<cordell_> if so, then it is Ctrl - Alt - F1
<LeAstrale> cordell_: Yes
<arthursc0> Ok will try tomorrow. T3500 is at work.
<cordell_> i just looked at the specs of laptop, and its a beast
<arthursc0> once I get to tty what would be the next step?
<arthursc0> cordell_: what laptop
<arthursc0> bump
<LeAstrale> arthursc0: I would guess getting some xorg.conf info and eventually set it for vesa driver?
<arthursc0> Your on the right track as it has an NVidia NVS 295 displayport card in it and there seems to be lots of threads around on these cards and 64bit.
<sonofjon> I am an IRC newbie, but long-time Ubuntu user. I just asked a question on #ubuntu. Wow, I got quick answers, but I just couldn't keep up reading them because of the high rate of messages flowing past in the window. I use empathy, and while it allows me to scroll up, it forces the scrollbar to the bottom of the window as soon as a new post appears (every few second or so). This makes it almost impossible to keep up with any conversatoin in that
<sonofjon>  channel. Any advice how to work around that would be very welcome. Thanks.
<pedro3005> I don't know about empathy. I use XChat and it does not have such issue
<phillw> niether does pidgin
<swoody> nor irssi :)
<swoody> although I've never been a fan of using empahty or pidgin as an IRC client...
<swoody> just because you *can* put a screw in a wall with a hammer doesn't mean you should ;)
<drubin> sonofjon: I would give xchat a try it is a proper irc client
<swoody> I would really suggest xchat as a good IRC client if you want to use something with a nice GUI
<sonofjon> I noticed I can do CTRL-F to search for my nick, but still, as soon as there is a new msg the window scrolls down to the bottom again... Very annoying. No way to read any other messages than the last ten or so...
<drubin> sonofjon: That is also a bug and I would log it. If you have scrolled up on the screen empathy shouldn't just scroll down
<sonofjon> drubin: Thanks for the support. I'll check launchpad, and post it.
<van> Hello people, anyone has any suggestion on a webcam application?
<phillw> swoody: pidgin may be basic (like me) but it does allow me to kkep my nicks open on MSN, AIM & Yahoo! whilst using IRC in one small programme. xChat it is not :-)
<phillw> van: Cheese
<van> Ta phillw
<swoody> phillw: that's true, but again, sort of swiss army knifeish. I prefer to use a good IRC client in lieu of tacking on another task to pidgin
<swoody> phillw: but that's the great thing about Linux, you and I can do what we need to however we want to. What may be good for one person may not completely different for the next :)
<phillw> i know what you mean, I've read through some of the plugins for pidgin - i just use vanilla flavour. As you say, I'd have to run several apps to get the 'best' for MSN, AIM, Yahoo! and IRC - and then keep track of them all. I have them all on one screen, which is what I want.
<sonofjon> There is already a bug posted on the empathy scrolling issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adium-theme-ubuntu/+bug/542806
<drubin> I tried empathy for about a week before I just couldn't use it any more
<LeAstrale> Its horrible drubin
<drubin> I hate it
<drubin> it has soooooo many papper cuts I gave up maiking lists
<LeAstrale> They should do a 1000 papercuts in empathy project :)
<drubin> true that
<drubin> lI started making a list but seriously got so annoyed I just purged empathy
<drubin> very annoyed they removed pidgin and included that in lucid
<LeAstrale> imo they didn't listen to the users at all.
<phillw> empathy was not getting a good press on the 10.04 testing forum, tbh. it's not ready for release yet.
<LeAstrale> Haven't heard anyone who liked it yet.
<drubin> it is shit
<phillw> (keeps pidgin) - lol
<drubin> I understand their reasoning for switching to empay and i agree with them
<drubin> but I thinkt hey should have fixed the damn UI an user experience before swiching over
<phillw> empathy is not in lubuntu, we have pidgin, xchat and sylpheed.
<drubin> ;-p
<phillw> mind you, we still have the buttons in the correct places at the moment, no doubt that will change ;-)
<swoody> phillw: I was very glad to see Lubuntu using xchat :)
<swoody> it's nice to have a dedicated IRC client included with at least *some* distros these days :/
<phillw> swoody: it is the preferred irc agent, as i said, i use pidgin because of my IM accounts.
<LeAstrale> Goodnight folks!
<sonofjon> So, can one use pidgin with the new me menu / indicator applet?
<phillw> i've got one person chatting to me via Yahoo! and another via AIM - it just suits me, and that is what linux is all about.
<swoody> phillw: :)
<Jon_Monreal> sonofjon: Using Pidgin with memenu here.
<sonofjon> Great, how?
<Jon_Monreal> sonofjon: Only problem is that if you go offline, the only way to select an online status is to open the buddy menu and change it.
<Jon_Monreal> sonofjon: You should be able to just install Pidgin, and it should work (I would also uninstall Empathy)
<sonofjon> I could live with that, I'll try it.
<sonofjon> Thanks! Can pidgin import my account settings from empathy?
<Jon_Monreal> sonofjon: I don't believe so
<drubin> sonofjon: nope.
<sonofjon> Not a big deal. It'll be quick to re-enter.
<Jon_Monreal> sonofjon: Pidgin is fairly easy to configure, however, and there are plugins available if you are interested in extending it
<screwedmyboot> i need help restoring my original settings for the plymouth boot screen/splash screen
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmyboot: What did you change?
<sonofjon> See you later (I'll be back using pidgin)
<screwedmyboot> sorry, just closed the window, just a sec
<screwedmyboot> can't find it, but i added some plymouth themes
<screwedmyboot> and now the initial screen (prior to login window) shows up for a few seconds and then hangs on a blank screen
<screwedmyboot> here we go...i found some new themes on the software center, added them
<screwedmyboot> then ran "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth"
<screwedmyboot> it had me select a new theme (type 1,2,3 or 4 for the desired theme)
<screwedmyboot> and then when i rebooted, the above issue happened.
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmyboot: Have you tried reverting to the original theme? Also, did the resolution change with these new themes?
<screwedmyboot> i'm not sure about the resolution; i believe it did just from appearance. and reverting back is exactly what i want to do
<screwedmyboot> but i don't know how to get to a terminal to do so. i'm running on the livecd right now (10.04)
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmyboot: Okay, what you should try to do is restart, and when Grub comes up (you might need to hit ESC) select the first (recovery mode) option, and when you get to the blue screen select "Drop to root shell prompt. From there, run sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<screwedmyboot> awesome, thanks. didn't know how to get to the grub screen, guess i shoulda asked that
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmyboot: It's no problem. If this doesn't solve your problem, we can try something else.
<screwedmyboot> alrighty, hopefully be right back
<smee2> Hello
<Jon_Monreal> smee2: Hi
<smee2> what happens when you delete a file in linux?  is there something analogous to a 'recycle bin' that i need to empty or does deleting a file take care of everything?
<pedro3005> depends on how you delete it
<hellou> lol.
<hellou> bodhi_zazen, u there bro?
<hellou> smee2, using 'rm' wont
<hellou> but
<hellou> like if ur using nautilus then yeah
<pedro3005> smee2, ubuntu does have a recycle bin, and files you delete by pressing the "delete" key or by right click > delete go there
<pedro3005> but, as hellou said, if you delete it via the command line, it is erased on the spot
<Jon_Monreal> smee2: You can get to the Trash by clicking the trash icon in the bottom right-hand corner
<hellou> If you want though you can enable a "delete" action when you right click a dir/file that will not send it to trash
<hellou> just rm
<smee2> ...hidden right in front of my face...
<hellou> smee2, are you worried about secure deletion?
<smee2> hellou: partly.  i also don't want to waste space
<smee2> but learning secure deletion would be nice
<hellou> Okay, well imo the most secure tool to use would be 'srm' from the secure-delete package
<hellou> heres from man
<hellou>        srm  removes each specified file by overwriting, renaming, and truncat-
<hellou>        ing it before unlinking. This prevents other people from undeleting  or
<hellou>        recovering any information about the file from the command line.
<hellou> it's better then shred because iirc shred doesnt go recursive
<hellou> bodhi_zazen, fkin wake up bro
<smee2> awesome.  just installed it.
<smee2> thanks a lot
<screwedmybootnom> ok, tried it, couldn't get to my xterm but it flashed between the regular boot screen and verbose mode
<screwedmybootnom> BUT, i got into my system, and i think we're good now
<screwedmybootnom> only thing is the resolution is still funky
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmybootnom: What do you mean? Is the resolution low?
<bodhi_zazen> hellou: zup ?
<hellou> YO>
<smee2> If I have a directory window open, isn't there a way to open up a terminal right to that location?  I tried right-click and shift, ctrl, but I can't see it.
<hellou> i'm sure there's some nautilus plugin for that...
<bodhi_zazen> smee2: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-gnome-open-terminal-shell-prompt-here/
<jon__> oooook, not so good. my programs are randomly getting killed
<hellou> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/13/nautilus-open-terminal-terminal-quick-launch/
<bodhi_zazen> too slow hellou
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<hellou> hah
<Jon_Monreal> smee2: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<hellou> basically what that page says ^
<hellou> too slow Jon_Monreal
<Jon_Monreal> hellou: Figures lol
<hellou> lol.
<hellou> bodhi_zazen, dude i totally forgot, it was mega important though.
<paultag> hellou, Hellow?
<hellou> i'll remember to tell him that paultag
<paultag> hellou, no no, are you Hellow?
<hellou> paultag, how's whube?
<hellou> nope.
<paultag> Noted :)
<screwedmybootnom> k, boot screen fixed but now my windows are randomly closing
<paultag> hellou, Whube is coming along. Hows things?
<hellou> p good. going to start playing with coldfusion in a bit.
<hellou> finally got it working on cherokee
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmybootnom: As silly as it sounds, try restarting (if you haven't already).
<screwedmybootnom> unfortunately, i don't think this is related; i run conky and tried out gnome-do/docky
<screwedmybootnom> and they both would randomly close; however, now xchat is doing it as well
<hellou> paultag, you still a master thingy?
<hellou> here?
<screwedmybootnom> ran conky from a term cause i couldn't find it in my menu, and no errors, close notification, etc would show up
<hellou> OH bodhi_zazen
<hellou> i was going to ask you about pikwi
<hellou> piwik*
<hellou> i installed it on my server, and for some reason it's slow as hell. i don't know if it's my PHP config or not but it's seriously really bad
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmybootnom: Well, we should take this one step at a time. If we can get it back to the old problems only, it will likely be easier to fix
<paultag> hellou, montel, leave.
<hellou> what?
<screwedmybootnom> k sounds good.  as far as i can tell, boot screen is fixed; the resolution is odd but it starts, no hanging, i get to my log on no prob
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmyboot: Do you have an Nvidia card with Nvidia drivers? There are problems with Plymouth and some configs/
<screwedmybootnom> ahhh. yes, yes i do. geforce gt 130m. stopped using ubuntu for karmic because of it, and networking problems
<smee2> Awesome.  Thanks again people.
<screwedmybootnom> had to edit my xorg.conf to get my card working in another distro
<bodhi_zazen> Not familiar with pikwi, but I can optimize your server
<bodhi_zazen> all in need is ssh + the root pw =)
<benjamintheyon> is it possible to get Empathy to run Skype?
<screwedmybootnom> <Jon_Monreal> i'm getting nautilus errors in my .xsession-errors "libubuntulooks.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmybootnom: Give me a minute, I'll find the fix
<bodhi_zazen> You usually get those errors when running 64 bit apps on a 32 bit OS
<bodhi_zazen> or versa visa
<screwedmybootnom> <bodhi> what about the reverse?
<screwedmybootnom> ahhh, ok.
<bodhi_zazen> It says 32 , what is the output of "uname -m" ?
<screwedmybootnom> i'm running the 64-bit version
<bodhi_zazen> There you go =)
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get install ia32
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmyboot: As far as the Plymouth problem goes, see here http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<screwedmybootnom> thanks!
<bodhi_zazen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ia32-libs
<Jon_Monreal> I'll be right back everyone
<bodhi_zazen> Jon_Monreal: there is an easier way, Install Fedora 13 =)
<bodhi_zazen> Fedora works with nvidia cards out of the box
<screwedmybootnom> really? tried 12 and it froze
<bodhi_zazen> fedora uses nouveau , and I was having problems with my nvidia card w/ Windows (XP) and Ubuntu, Fedora works, of course no 3d , but at least we have X
<bodhi_zazen> YMMV of course
<screwedmybootnom> lemme look at my notes real quick, i'll try an find the fix i used; it was pretty simple code
<screwedmybootnom> had to edit xorg.conf: "Device" section, enter a new Option, set "ModeValidation" to "NoTotalSizeCheck"
<screwedmybootnom> my problem was that i'd get 6 screens if i enabled my card
<screwedmybootnom> ok, i'm not finding the package with terminal
<screwedmybootnom> sorry...ia32 is the package
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-05
<Jon_Monreal> ia32-libs
<screwedmybootnom> says it's already the newest version
<Jon_Monreal> Oh snap
<Jon_Monreal> What's the problem that installing ia32-libs was supposed to solve?
<pedro3005> You're supposed to sorta compile some driver with it
<screwedmybootnom> uhhh, i believe the error i was getting was normally from running a 32 bit app in a 64 bit system
<pedro3005> don't remember too well
<screwedmybootnom> and that was supposed to fix it
<pedro3005> oh
<Jon_Monreal> screwednybootnom: Did you try compiling and get an error, then?
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmybootnom: What was the error?
<screwedmybootnom> nope, didn't compile it or anything, i only use either apt-get or synaptic
<screwedmybootnom> or now the software center
<screwedmybootnom> error was "Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libubuntulooks.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmybootnom: looking into it
<bodhi_zazen> screwedmybootnom: what application are you trying to run ?
<bodhi_zazen> Open synaptic and search "ia32"
<bodhi_zazen> I saw the error
<screwedmybootnom> it shows on startup, and on that i was running conky, gnome-do/docky, and the standard ubuntu startup apps like network manager, etc
<bodhi_zazen> try apt-get install ia32-libs-gtk
<bodhi_zazen> and/or apt-get install ia32-libs
<screwedmybootnom> ran ia32-libs, said newest version already installed. i'm reinstalling now via synaptic
<screwedmybootnom> when i reinstalled, it would automatically mark any unmet dependencies, right?
<bodhi_zazen> Aye
<bodhi_zazen> screwedmybootnom: try apt-get install ia32-libs-gtk
<bodhi_zazen> You most likely are missing some ia32 libs ...
<screwedmybootnom> gahhh...already newest version
<bodhi_zazen> File a bug report =)
<screwedmybootnom> <bodhi_zazen> that's what i figured, but i can't figure out which ones
<screwedmybootnom> hahaha yeah, i waited about a year and a half for a fix on my graphics card
<screwedmybootnom> and oddly enough, it came from the nvidia forums, not the ubuntu community
<bodhi_zazen> against libubuntulooks
<bodhi_zazen> no comment screwedmybootnom , but yes if it is a nvidia problem, you need to go to nvidia as the drive is closed source
<screwedmybootnom> aaaaaawesome...now my windows froze! wth. i can't click on anything
<screwedmybootnom> yeah i found that out, nothin against the community lol kinda hard to work with that
<screwedmybootnom> i literally can't even click on xchat menus. not quite sure how it's still letting me type...
<Jon_Monreal> screwedmybootnom: Are the ia32-libs still reinstalling?
<Jon_Monreal> Well, while we have at least a minute, can anyone give me more information about joining the Beginners Team?
<jon__> ooook, this is screwedmyboot, had to reboot
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: We you reinstalling ia32-libs while you restarted?
<Jon_Monreal> *Were
<jon__> nope, got that done. i was looking at my nvidia GUI settings
<jon__> found em when you pointed me to that plymouth/nvidia fix, and i was curious. oops
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: That's good, at least no broken packages then.
<jon__> yeah i wasn't installing anything, i think i'm safe
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: You going to give it another go?
<jon__> not sure where to start. i'm still getting that "wrong ELF class" error
<jon__> and the only thing almighty google brings me is something about flash from the dapper forums
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: That's why you're supposed to submit a bug report
<jon__> true. i'm just not sure what to file it under/blame it on
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: libubuntulooks
<jon__> ah yes. see, that's why you're the one answering all the questions! lol sorry, i'm a bit brain dead right nwo
<jon__> nw
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: That's okay lol
<asterismo> compiledkernel: i figured out with the 32" LCD TV
<asterismo> used xrandr package
<compiledkernel> asterismo: excellent
<jon__> <Jon_Monreal> see, i'm not even sure what that error message is referring to; as in, what bad thing is happening to my system that's generating that report?
<asterismo> no, just a scientist
<asterismo> i'm an astronomer
<compiledkernel> oh well, random SAFE link drop.
<compiledkernel> http://gwos.org
<asterismo> but i used the TV for playing with openarena once
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: The best thing to do would be just posting your input and the output from the terminal in the bug report, along with your version numbers of libubuntulooks and ia32-libs
<jon__> how do i get that?
<jon__> sorry, lemme rephrase: i'm not inputing anything into the terminal, the initial errors show up on startup
<jon__> and as i said before, when conky or docky would shut down, even if i ran it from a terminal, it wouldn't output anything
<jon__> so i'm not sure what terminal input/output i can post
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: Just posting the error should be fine then.
<jon__> ok, before i do that, are you familiar with libubuntulooks? because i'm not finding it on my system
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: Like I said, though, including the version numbers of libubuntulooks and ia32-libs is important, as is emphasizing the fact that you have ia32-libs installed so they don't think it's the same problem we did
<jon__> i know the file the error is referring to but it's not a package
<jon__> yeah i was trying to do that, but i can't find/don't know how to get the version of libubuntulooks on my system
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: No, I'm not familiar with ubuntulooks
<jon__> lol alright, thanks for all your help, i'll keep trucking on this
<Jon_Monreal> jon__: I would file against ia32-libs
<Jon_Monreal> Looks like it might be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/140604
<Jon_Monreal> And there's a fix released
<Jon_Monreal> That's definitely ‬worth a try
<jon__> rock on, thanks. gonna restart and see if my favorite error shows up!
<Jon_Monreal> Scouris: see http://docs.dal.net/docs/connection.html#5
<Scouris> Jon_Monreal, whats that for?
<pedro3005> * Scouris has quit (Quit: Who is peer, and why does he keep closing my connection?)
<Scouris> Oh, ok. Sorry, my brother has set 'funny messages' to come up when he /quits, I guess he put it on my user profile, too
<pedro3005> no problem, I laughed :P
<Jon_Monreal> Haha I was wondering what IRC client would do that
<Clorox> Hi :D
<TJ_D> Does anyone know if there is a program I can use to check the contents of one text file against another similar one, and find the lines that differ between them?
<rraj_be> good morning to everyone :)
<dragondon> greetings all
<dragondon> I could use some help with a system randomly freezing while I am away from it.  Would like to know which log to view to find out what is happening.
<rraj_be> i have a probelm with keryx in windows... when ever i start keryx.exe its displaying th eeror as "Please create the project on plugins supported OS" what should i do now?
<dragondon> @rraj_be  A google search produced some interesting results.  http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=keryx+%2B%22%22Please+create+the+project+on+plugins+supported+OS%22%22
<rraj_be> thanks dragondon... solved by the same  :)
<dragondon> no probs.  Don't know anything about keryx but figured it was worth tossing out there :)
<rraj_be> :)
<dragondon> got any ideas about freezing systems?
<rraj_be> i tried googling......but i dont have the ofline machine now with hand
<rraj_be> nope mate
<dragondon> pretty quiet here.....hopefully someone will be able to help....
<tonno> Hi , first time on irc and 3rd day with ubuntu...having problems installing antivirus...any help?
<dragondon> well, I'll wing it :)  First, why bother with an AV?  I'd be less concerned with that IMHO.
<dragondon> I'd learn firewalls instead.
<tonno> well let's start with av..then I'll try firewalls
<tonno> I just discovered the sudo command
<tonno> now I believe I'm in root whatever but I cannot navigate between folders
<tonno> with the cd command
<dragondon> @tonno  in Synaptic Package Manager, search for clamav and install the 'clamav-freshclam' package.  There's only a couple of AV prgrams out there for Linux I believe.
<dragondon> typically you just type 'cd {folder name}'
<tonno> i was hoping to install the antivir
<dragondon> @tonno ??  What do you mean?  ClamAV is an antivirus program.
<tonno> yep I know about the cd but after typing sudo -i I cannot find any folder
<tonno> sorry avira one I mean
<dragondon> does avira make one for Linux?
<tonno> mmm.... I'm not an expert but I found a unix version.is it ok?
<dragondon> @tonno use 'man sudo' to get you more details on the command.  But why are you using that switc?
<dragondon> I can't speak to whether or not Avira is a good one or not.  To be honest, 99% of any crap you might get simply won't run on Linux because they are designed for windows
<tonno> reading the av manual I need to log in as root
<dragondon> couple of things.  Did you get your AV from here:  http://www.free-av.de/en/download/download_servers.php
<dragondon> and you should really never log in as root.  All you need to do is run the command/install AS root with the sudo command.
<tonno> yes from there
<dragondon> i.e. "sudo install avira" (don't know the exact command, just an example)
<dragondon> if you got it from there site, then you should be fine.
<dragondon> would also be a good idea to watch tutorial videos on youtube.  tons of them there.
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo Ms_Angel_D
<tonno> I know that I should not log in as root but that's what requested.....
<bodhi_zazen> tonno: do not log in as root, but sudo -i is fine, that is different
<dragondon> it doesn't matter.  All you need is to use the sudo command.  it's the same as.
<dragondon> greetings @bodhi_zazen
<tonno> yes that's what I did and instead of the usr I got root
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo dragondon
<bodhi_zazen> tonno: Keep in mind - Those who play with root
<tonno> but after that I cannot move to the desktop where I have the installation files
<bodhi_zazen> eventually kill tree
<dragondon> @bodhi_zazen would you happen to know how to diagnoze a freezing system?
<bodhi_zazen> dragondon: 1. Check the logs
<bodhi_zazen> 2. Check the temp, overheating is common
<bodhi_zazen> 3. Hardware - videocard or wireless are most common
<dragondon> @bodhi_zazen I figured as much, problem is I don't know which log(s) to check and what I should look for...
<bodhi_zazen> cd /var/log
<bodhi_zazen> tail messages
<bodhi_zazen> look for any errors
<bodhi_zazen> log.error
<bodhi_zazen> tail dmesg
<bodhi_zazen> boot is boot messages
<bodhi_zazen> when in doubt , tail ./* > log
<bodhi_zazen> then nano log
<bodhi_zazen> tail ./* ~/log
<bodhi_zazen> gedit ~/log
<bodhi_zazen> tail ./* > ~/log
<bodhi_zazen> sorry , lol
<dragondon> ok, I suspect I have a number of issues.  One being I am seeing a lot of 'dropped'; messages.  tail doesn't go back far enough to where I suspect the freeze happened.
<bodhi_zazen> Well, dropped is usually a firewall issue
<bodhi_zazen> so trun your firewall off while you look into things
<bodhi_zazen> or
<bodhi_zazen> grep -v dropped messages > ~/log
<dragondon> just so I understan, that last command will list the log file without the dropped messages?
<bodhi_zazen> yep
<bodhi_zazen> grep -v foo
<bodhi_zazen> see man grep =)
<Ms_Angel_D> Hi bodhi_zazen, sorry I was afk :D
<bodhi_zazen> np Ms_Angel_D
<dragondon> :)  Still larning more myself.  I am trying to put all this togther.
<bodhi_zazen> I understand dragondon
<bodhi_zazen> learning to read the man pages is a critical skill =)
<bodhi_zazen> reading the man pages will answer lots of questions
<bodhi_zazen> although not all men (man pages) are equal
<dragondon> just so I get the text right, how do I write the syntax for the 'dropped messages'?
<dragondon> example: dragondon-desktop kernel: [ 3026.716112] DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.9 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=222 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=631 DPT=631 LEN=202
<bodhi_zazen> grep -v DROPPED /var/log/messages > ~/log
<dragondon> i thought so but figured I'd ask to be safe :)
<bodhi_zazen> NP
<bodhi_zazen> If you do not ask, we do not know where you get lost in the nerdy lingo
<bodhi_zazen> I mean, if that command made sense to you, don't you think you have a problem ?
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<dragondon> Linux is a kind og new/old thing for me.  Grew up in the DOS days, got dumbed down by windows, smartened up and switched to Linux :)
<dragondon> :)
<bodhi_zazen> When I was growing up, I used to log into what we termed "the main frame" , lol
<dragondon> running "grep -v DROPPED > ~/log", taking it's sweet time here....
<bodhi_zazen> you forgot the message log
<bodhi_zazen> grep -v DROPPED /var/log/messages > ~/log
<dragondon> yeah, missed the mainframe stuff, but did get to play with punch cards in grade 9/10 :)
<bodhi_zazen> Ah , punch cards, talk about hanging chits =)
<dragondon> ah, that would explain the delay :)
<dragondon> Hmm, last thing the system shows is "pulseaudio[2141]: ratelimit.c: 1 events suppressed" before I came back up and had to power cycle the machine.
<bodhi_zazen> That is a common message
<bodhi_zazen> Check you temp - open the box an clean it with a vacuum cleaner, lol
<bodhi_zazen> Then check with google to see if any hardware problems are reported with your videocard and if you use it wireless
<dragondon> <cringe> a vac cleaner?  Wow.....although been in/out of this system a few times, doesn't look that bad at all.
<dragondon> should I mention that I'm running 10.04? :)
<bodhi_zazen> Does 9.10 run without any problem ?
<bodhi_zazen> You using nvidia or ati card ?
<bodhi_zazen> Try Fedora. Is this a problem across all Linux , or just Ubuntu ?
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<dragondon> This is an old Dell Dimension 1100 (4-5 years).  Was working fine till a week or so.  After the 10.04 upgrade it was ok but not sure if it was some update or the screen saver that may be causing the issue.
<bodhi_zazen> Well, if it is an old box, could be over heating or a failiing HD =)
<bodhi_zazen> hard to say
<bodhi_zazen> hardware problems usually persist across OS
<bodhi_zazen> so if you can run 9.10, Fedora, etc, but not 10.04 ...
<bodhi_zazen> then it is Ubuntu
<dragondon> 9.04 ran 'fine', but had video issues.  I added in a PCI ATI 9200 series card and that sorta worked for awhile but then the problem returned.  went back to the onboard stuff.
<bodhi_zazen> But if you have a problem in multiple OS, more likely hardware
<dragondon> I'm only running one OS atm
<bodhi_zazen> How about booting a live CD for a while ?
<dragondon> good idea.  a bit of a shame to loose all the programs installed but they aren't that critical, save for IRS and such ;)
<dragondon> IRC....
<bodhi_zazen> naw, just make a DATA partition for stuff you want to save, the OS is easily replaced
<TJ_D> Hi all. I'm trying to compare two different .c files and show the differences between them. But I only want to see the lines that differ, not the entire document with notation on different lines...anyone know the syntax?
<dragondon> well, that's a whole other game for me atm.  I'll run with a Live CD overnight and see if it freezes.
<bodhi_zazen> diff file.1 file.2 ?
<TJ_D> That's what I tried, it's just sending me the entire file...Maybe because the lines are not the same between the two
<TJ_D> It's almost the same file, one is just an updated version of the source, trying to find the change that is crashing for me
<bodhi_zazen> Ouch =)
<dragondon> maybe cut/paste into two new files where the lines can match up?
<bodhi_zazen> diff -y foo foo2
<bodhi_zazen> diff --suppress-common-lines
<bodhi_zazen> ttfn
<krhahn> Hi: I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if other people are having a similar issue to me with their update to ubuntu 10.04?  My wired internet connections seems to be very sporadic on a laptop i just updated.  Just curios is this is related to the upgrade or if there are other issues happening here.
<ircindia> Upgraded to 10.04 and the theme changed to something real dirty (the default Fedora look). I used the alternate CD image mount. How can I get the old theme/look back. (PS. my close, maxi/mini-mize buttons are on right. How come?)
<krhahn> Hello?
<TJ_D> ircindia I don't know but usually if I ask something and go look for the answer, someone comes back and answers the question by the time I'm getting frustrated googling
<ircindia> TJ_D: Ok, I will wait
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering if anyone knew how to properly sync an ipod touch 3g 3.1.3 to linux?
<Scouris> ShadowKnight, this is the Ubuntu Help page for syncing ann iPhone or iPod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ShadowKnight> Scouris, thank you so much
<TJ_D> Does anyone know if there's a program to enable an xbox360 controller in Linux?
<shahan> programming language
<shahan> in LUCID
<shahan> how to start?
<shahan> want to learn programming
<leoquant> nice shahan
<leoquant>  /join #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<leoquant> you'r most welcome there
<leoquant> (i hope)
<lukjad86> Anyone around?
<Vantrax> yes?
<lukjad86> Vantrax hi
<lukjad86> Vantrax I'm trying to pinpoint why my BIOS started to beep wildly yesterday night
<Vantrax> what bios?
<Vantrax> and what beep pattern
<lukjad86> Vantrax Just BEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEP
<lukjad86> The computer was on, nothing was touching hte keyboard, and it just started beeping for a full minute
<Vantrax> lukjad86, lol, and the bios (OEM, Award tc)
<Vantrax> etc
<lukjad86> Vantrax it came with my dell PC
<lukjad86> I bought an XPS 430
<lukjad86> brb
<Vantrax> then its a ram issue
<Vantrax> hrm hold on
<Vantrax> it was on and running then went berzerk, not starting up?
<Vantrax> if it was running it wasnt the BIOS
<Vantrax> bios only runs at boot to do basic hardware checks and then hands off to the OS. Once it does that it doesnt do anything
<lukjad86> Vantrax No, it was running, then the bios started beeping wildly, but everything kept running normally
<lukjad86> Vantrax So it it's not a BIOS beep, and it wasn't from the speakers...?
<Vantrax> cant tell you much more without looking at it
<Vantrax> lukjad86, I support 4500 dells:P
<lukjad86> Oh, really? Nice :)
<lukjad86> Vantrax Work for Dell, do you?
<Vantrax> no, for a big university
<lukjad86> Ah
<Vantrax> our student computing fleet is 4500 which is what I work on
<Vantrax> then there is another 4000 staff machines
<lukjad86> Vantrax I think that it may be someone was scanning my computer. Can't be sure, this kind of thing with it beeping at me happens from time to time
<Vantrax> might help to disable software sound next time it does it
<Vantrax> that will tell you if it is hardware, or an application
<lukjad86> Vantrax You seem to be right.
<lukjad86> Vantrax Now of course, I have to figure out what had the alarm go off :P
<Vantrax> he he he
<Vantrax> good luck lukjad86
<Vantrax> you can disable the windows sounds which will make sure its not the OS
<lukjad86> Yeah, that was already done
<shahan> I lost network indicator on my LUCID from the upper panel
<shahan> I want to get it back
<shahan> but the internet is working
<shahan> ohhh....
<shahan> got it
<hobgoblin> oh good :)
<shahan> its right clicking on the bar > Add to Panel > Notification Area
<hobgoblin> yep
<shahan> tnx GOD
<hobgoblin> they won't help
<hobgoblin> personally the icon is no use to me as I only use ethernet :)
<shahan> hobgoblin: !!!
<shahan> hobgoblin: hmm
<shahan> hobgoblin: but I am using WiFi.. for this I can see there the network strength
<hobgoblin> yea - I understand - it is no use to ME :)
<hobgoblin> I'd be fed up if I lost it and needed it though :)
<shahan> hobgoblin: hmm
<benjamintheyon> whats the easiest way to check my screen resolution?
<hobgoblin> benjamintheyon: in a terminal xrandr - the current resolution will have a * or look in System > PReferences > monitor
<benjamintheyon> thanks a bunch!
<hobgoblin> welcome
<nigelbabu> hobgoblin: heya
<hobgoblin> hi nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> hobgoblin: do you mind a PM?
<hobgoblin> who from ?
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha - of course :)
<nigelbabu> lol :)
<hobgoblin> go ahead nigelbabu :)
<ZachK_> If it was me hobgoblin would you still say yes? Lmao
<hobgoblin> yep of course ZachK_ :)
<ZachK_> Lol
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: you got PC sorted now?
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: Wha?
<hobgoblin> last time we spoke you were online with a phone or something
<benjamintheyon> I have kind of a graphical question - is there a way to make icons stand out more on a busy background, short of editing the image to provide a space for them?
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: Oh yeah I got a pc...right now I'm using my iPod cause I'm at my grandparents house
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: technology is a wonderful thing - you'd not have been doing that 30 years ago on a walkman ;)
<hobgoblin> benjamintheyon: maybe rethink the way you use your desktop - mine is bare ...  anything I put on there stands out
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: Agreed
<hobgoblin> benjamintheyon: maybe use resized icons
<hobgoblin> benjamintheyon: you can resize the things on the desktop - but that works on all that is there
<benjamintheyon> hobgoblin: that's how I usually operate, to be honest. I doctored an image to give a muted area for icons and it looks good. I was just wondering if there was a software that'd do it automatically and allow me to drag the border to change the size the "icon area"
<hobgoblin> so resizing won't work on second thoughts
<hobgoblin> I think you can stretch them
<benjamintheyon> I guess ideally I could make a little "tray" object on the desktop, but I have no idea if there is something that'll do that. I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and just exploring what my possibilities are
<hobgoblin> benjamintheyon: have you tried the stretch - right click the icon - should be in the menu
<benjamintheyon> well, it isn't really the icon I'd like to size. maybe Im not explaining myself, let me try again.
<benjamintheyon> basically, I usually use a very simple desktop background image; icons look much nicer when they aren't sitting on top of some crazy busy pattern/image
<benjamintheyon> I wanted to dress it up with something a little different, BUT I want to keep the ability to see my icons clearly too. So I edited the image to provide a space for my icons at the left of the screen that is very muted.
<benjamintheyon> It works, but it isn't dynamic at all. If I wind up with a second row of files/launchers/etc....I'll have to remake the changes on the image using gimp. see what I'm saying?
<hobgoblin> oic
<benjamintheyon> I just figured as cool as Ubuntu is, and with such a focus on usability, something might exist to allow that. kind of a dynamic tray for icons on the desktop
<hobgoblin> I have no idea then - sounds like the sort of thing you should be able to find/sort out
<hobgoblin> I would be inclined to try a post on the forum - there are more people looking there than in here
<hobgoblin> if you do I would go to the Desktop Environment forum - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=329
<benjamintheyon> That's probably what I'll go with. I have a feeling someone's created something similar. Thanks!
<hobgoblin> there might even be a channel - let me have a look
<van> anybody know how I can use a different sound device on skype?
<Akos> van: sure, you need to enable it via skype's settings
<hobgoblin> benjamintheyon: there is a deskytop channel - but I would think it is not quite what you would want - might be worth a question in there - it is in ubuntu namespace so you shouldn't get any un-ubuntu answers
<hobgoblin> benjamintheyon: #ubuntu-desktop
<benjamintheyon> thanks a bunch!
<hobgoblin> benjamintheyon: but I think forum would be best bet
<van> Akos, the problem is that I cannot make any changes on skype settings from Pulseaudio
<ZachK_> van: Ah audio input output settings are in skype my mahn
<Akos> van: you don't need to do changes from Pulseaudio, just from within Skype
<van> Akos, from within Skype-sound devices-speakers, I get "pulseaudio server" as my only option
<shahan> skype is good for windows
<shahan> but I am not satisfied using skype in ubuntu
<shahan> skype dont give good performance on ubuntu
<shahan> in windows skype give awesome performance
<van> shahan: so you suggesting the solution is to install windows?
<van> lol how didn't I think of that?
<Akos> van: well, i'd say then uninstall pulseaudio, but i can't give you support if anything wrong happens, so you should ask on the forums or wait around here, and maybe a sound device guru could come around (:
<shahan> van
<van> That's good enough for me Akos, I think I'll way. thanks :)
<van> wait*
<Akos> my pleasure (:
<shahan> van: never I will suggest u to install in windows
<shahan> van: I am telling you that it give better performance in windows
<shahan> van: no...
<van> shahan, yeap and the sky is blue and the earth round
<LzrdKing> it happens sometimes....
<demihalf> hi all, can anybody help me with xp-ubuntu lan setup? i managed to see shared files from xp, but i can't understand how to see ubuntu's files.
<LzrdKing> demihalf: right click the folder and go to sharing
<LzrdKing> share it and it will show up as a network share in xp
<demihalf> LzrdKing: already tried this, doesn't work
<LzrdKing> what happens?
<demihalf> nothing. and when i open network in xp it can't see ubuntu computer
<LzrdKing> check your workgroup
<LzrdKing> or go to \\computername
<LzrdKing> or just leave
<vangelis> Does anyone have any idea why ubuntu 10.04 will not log me in after requesting for password? (it is set not to ask for password btw)
<mfarshada_> Hi everybody
<mfarshada_> I am new to I
<mfarshada_> IRC
<mfarshada_> can anybody teach me how to use it?
<Ken8521> mfarshada_, well what do you want to know?
<Jon_Monreal> mfarshada_: Hello. Do you need help setting up your client, are you seeking help?
<mfarshada_> well, I want know about the command. tricks, how to share files, etc
<Ken8521> mfarshada_, read the manual?
<mfarshada_> not yet
<mfarshada_> waht is the best manual on this?
<mfarshada_> also quick
<Ken8521> well, quick isn't going to be a part of it.
<mfarshada_> fine
<Ken8521> are you using xchat?
<mfarshada_> konversation
<mfarshada_> but xchat is also installed
<mfarshada_> n working properly
<Ken8521> mfarshada_, i'd say this is where you want to start
<Ken8521> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-network/konversation/index.html
<mfarshada_> ok, thanks
<mfarshada_> when I want to answer to somebody, do I have to type its whole nickname, or there is a shortcut for this?
<mfarshada_> because I see you even included '_' in my nickname!!
<hobgoblin> tab complete mfarshada_
<hobgoblin> type a few letters then tab
<mfarshada_> hobgoblin: great!
<mfarshada_> hobgoblin: thnks
<Jon_Monreal> Is there anyone here that could tell me more about joining the team?
<Ken8521> Jon_Monreal, #ubuntu-devel    ?
<Jon_Monreal> Ken8521: No, the Beginners Team
<phillw> Jon_Monreal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeamI
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<Ken8521> Jon_Monreal, nobody there can point you were to go?
<Jon_Monreal> Already seen the document; I'm more interested in knowing if my contributions so far are sufficient.
<phillw> Jon_Monreal: you need a padawn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Padawan has details of aquiring one, if you don't know anyone on the beginners team.
<hobgoblin> Jon_Monreal: depends what it is you want to do
<Jon_Monreal> I just generally want to get a bit more involved. I've been active helping on the forums for quite some time.
<hobgoblin> and where you feel you're knowledge is best suited
<ZachK_> Sup y'all
<john____> hello!
<john____> i need some help
<john____> really_
<john____> i need help
<john____> hey
<john____> hey
<john____> yay
<john____> i need help
<john____> someone
<john____> please
<john____> answer me
<john____> respndame
<john____> good morning
<john____> buenos dias
<john____> hello
<john____> alo
<john____> bonjour!
<pedro3005> .. hi
<john____> que tal pedro
<john____> usas ubuntu?
<pedro3005> yes
<john____> necesito ayuda!!!!!!!!!!
<john____> genia
<john____> cool, do you know xubuntu?
<pedro3005> A bit, yes, what about it?
<john____> i need to mound my hard drive, because i only see the cd rom, actually i am using it on livecd
<john____> bye i lover you
<pedro3005> ...
<dragondon> greetings all
<pedro3005> hello
<dragondon> I'm getting some data from my firewall in the logs and would like to know what I can ignore and what I should fix.  Any takers?
<AJH101> Hi I have a problem logging into Lucid - can anyone help?
 * dragondon looking at crickets....
<drubin> AJH101: Sure what is the problem
<AJH101> It was working fine but suddenly I enter my pwd and although I do not get 'authorisation failure' I am presented with the login screen again
<AJH101> ls /home has my first name but that does not work
<AJH101> Am not sure what files to alter if I restart with installation CD either
<AJH101> Any ideas anyone?!
<AJH101> I have been told i should delete some xauthorisation files but do not know where to look.
<AJH101> what do you guys think?
<AJH101> Anybody there?! lol
<drubin> AJH101: mmm
<drubin> Can you log into the machine at all
<AJH101> no! :-(
<drubin> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<drubin> AJH101: that is your best bet to try then
<AJH101> ok will try now thanks
<drubin> AJH101: that should solve your issue
<arachnid> anyone here?
<dragondon> nope :P
<AJH101> Drubin: no joy there - back to login screen!
<arachnid> lol i had a question for use in terminal on ubuntu
<arachnid> how do i open an application straight from terminal
<arachnid> i cant seem to find the folder where that applications are listed
<drubin> AJH101: So you booted into the live cd and did the chroot and then change password?
<dragondon> @arachnid typically you just type the name of the application.
<AJH101> Drubin yes I did.
<AJH101> Drubin: I found: sudo chmod 777 /tmp but that now generates the msg that the gnome configuration has not been installed - have i broken my system?!
<AJH101> Drubin: I found: sudo chmod -r 777 /tmp but that now generates the msg that the gnome configuration has not been installed - have i broken my system?!
<AJH101> aargh!
<AJH101> Drubin: I think i mis
<AJH101> Drubin: I think i misunderstood previously - i can enter rescue mode but changing my pwd there similarly has no effect
<LzrdKing> AJH101: rm -rf /tmp/* and reboot
<drubin> AJH101: That article doesn't say rescue mode it says LIVE CD
<AJH101> Drubin yes i tried rescue mode fist then live cd when suggested
<drubin> AJH101: Then I honestly have no more suggestions
<AJH101> Drubin sudo rm has had no effect - curser just blinking
<drubin> AJH101: I don't know what else to say.
<AJH101> Drubin: I think I may need to copy /home before reinstalling?! :-(
<tatica1> Hello I need some help here
<tatica1> I just installed 10.04
<tatica1> but i can't see videos in Youtube
<tatica1> can someone help me please?
<pleia2> tatica1: sounds like a problem with flash, do you get some kind of error when you try?
<tatica1> yes
<tatica1> it doesn't run
<tatica1> and it says an error occurs, please try again
<tatica1> in all the videos
<tatica1> also it happens in Qik
<pleia2> is this in a browser?
<tatica1> I downloaded Flash but I don know if I miss somethig
<tatica1> yes
<pleia2> did you download it via the package manager, or from the flash website?
<tatica1> flash website
<pleia2> might have better luck with the flash package (I don't know the precise name at the moment)
<pleia2> I don't really know how the one from the website works
<tatica1> mmm ok
<tatica1> tks
<geirha> tatica1: You can install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<tatica1> geirha: how is that?
<geirha> It installs adobe flash along with some other packages you might need; MS fonts, several video codecs and such
<tatica1> ok
<tatica1> how I can do it?
<geirha> You'll find it Applications -> Software Center
<geirha> Just search for restricted extras
<tatica1> ohhh ok
<tatica1> thank you
<arachnid> hey
<arachnid> where is the application folder on the hard drive - how would i start a program from terminal
<geirha> There's no application folder. Applications are spread over several directories.
<arachnid> so how would one open an application from terminal
<geirha> The executables are typically put in /usr/bin/
<geirha> You need to figure out what the name of the binary that starts it is.
<arachnid> ok cool thanks
<geirha> Looking at the menu entry should tell you, or   dpkg -L package-name  to list all the files that package installs.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-06
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> question, how do I do this in linux:http://pastebin.com/PzRs1jbi
<pedro3005> fala lobinho
<lobinho> oh, sorry for the wait, pedro3005
<lobinho> my connection dropped and I hadn't seen your message =)
<pedro3005> lobinho, how goes?
<lobinho> good, good
<lobinho> what's up?
<pedro3005> not much
<pedro3005> lobinho, chega ai no #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<lobinho> sorry, I'm a little busy right now
<lobinho> I'll go out for dinner with the folks here and once I get back I'll log back in ;)
<pedro3005> ok, have a good time :)
<lobinho> thanks
<pointydrip> hello, I just upgraded to 10.04 and I get past the logo screen on boot, I believe it is a problem with the my nvidia card, can anyone help
<pointydrip> i first tried manually installing the nvidia drivers in the recovery console, but that didn't help
<pointydrip> are you not supposed to be able to revert to older kernels in GRUB once upgrading to 10.04?
<pointydrip> anyone have experience with 10.04 and nvidia cards?
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: You should be able to use older kernels via grub if you haven't uninstalled them.
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: What's your Nvidia problem?
<pointydrip> I get: usplash:427 freeing invalid memtype
<pointydrip> there was originally an issue with the mouse pointer input, which prevented me from logging in at first so I rebooted
<pointydrip> ...installed the drivers manually from the recovery console,
<pointydrip> now on boot it freezes at the ubuntu logo
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: What card do you have?
<pointydrip> gtx 280
<pointydrip> 64-bit
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Have you tried one of the older kernels?
<pointydrip> I can't revert for some reason, all the ones that were previously stable i get (before anything) a blinking dash for a while then: usplash:427 freeing invalid memtype mmmmmmffffffffff....
<pointydrip> im on my laptop
<pointydrip> for now
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Can you try reinstalling the drivers?
<pointydrip> yes, I just ran --config gl_conf, ldconfig, nvidia-xconfig and it gives me: WARNING: Unable to parse X.Org version string
<pointydrip> i'll try reinstalling
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: You might want to try "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" and "sudo apt-get install build-essential pkg-config xorg-dev" before you reinstall
<pointydrip> okay, thnx
<pointydrip> that didn't seem to work, I did notice that when I upgraded it installed headers 2.6.31-21 and 2.6.31-22, using t2.6.31-22 I made it to the login screen but couldn't do anything because of the pointer error, which after reinstalling is gone, but now it brings me to the command login instead of a graphical
<pointydrip> 2.6.32-22 still freezes at the ubuntu logo
<pointydrip> how do I start x server from command line?
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: startx
<pointydrip> i get: exec: 3: usr/bin/X: not found
<pointydrip> it says no such file directory or process
<Jon_Monreal> Can you sudo apt-get install - reinstall xserver-xorg
<pointydrip> beautiful
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Beautiful good or beautiful bad?
<pointydrip> well the choice of colour scheme for 10.04 is down right ugly, but at least it's working to a certain extent
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Hahahaha. Pointer working?
<pointydrip> yeah, there are some window border peculiarities
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Also, if you try reinstalling the drivers, I would highly recommend trying EnvyNG http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: What are the effects of these peculiarities?
<pointydrip> the borders are missing
<Jon_Monreal> Can you go to a terminal and type: metacity --replace
<pointydrip> that fixed it for the terminal window briefly, now things are freezing up
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: A restart might be a good idea if it's not unfreezing.
<pointydrip> okay, so should I try it again? or something else
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Yeah, try it again. Hopefully you won't even need to startx this time
<pointydrip> yes i'm back in, but with the same issue
<Jon_Monreal> Try metacity --replace again
<pointydrip> okay it's working, I think what i did was closed the terminal window last time, is there a bash script I can create for this at startup?
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Try metacity --replace &
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: And then restart. If it messes up again, we'll do something else.
<pointydrip> okay, I've had issues with metacity in 9.10, but at least I can play around with it now
<pointydrip> no that still didn't work, anyways that gets me out the whole I was in, now I have a mad rush to finish web updates...
<pointydrip> thank you very much for the help
<mohi1> hey starcraftman
<starcraftman> evening mohi
<starcraftman> it is I!
<mohi1> =]
<mohi1> starcraftman, i saw your name in red when i used pidgin. Any reasons??
<starcraftman> how goes mohi1, channel is quiet.
<starcraftman> mohi1: magic! I'm that good.
<mohi1> starcraftman, now only i came and lol LIAR
 * mohi1 thinks starcraftman must be evil so that his name is RED :P
<starcraftman> really? Hmmm, perhaps. Does red have to be evil though?
<mohi1> starcraftman, you told PabloRubianes to get in?? who gave permission for him?? xD
<starcraftman> mohi1: he came to back me up on not being evil, clearly.
<starcraftman> Right PabloRubianes?
<PabloRubianes> of couse
<PabloRubianes> course
<mohi1> starcraftman, red is evil (defined by mohi =])
<mohi1> starcraftman, you failed :P
<mohi1> and i know PabloRubianes will never speak truth in his life
<starcraftman> nooooooooooooooooo
<mohi1> yesss
<starcraftman> mohi1: are you implying PabloRubianes is biased in my favor? Well I never.
<PabloRubianes> mohi1: please this is the support channel. we can talk in -team
<mohi1> O_o
 * starcraftman slips PabloRubianes another few cookies and beer under table.
<starcraftman> PabloRubianes: true, but it was dead quiet. Over we go.
 * mohi1 steals the cookies
<PabloRubianes> starcraftman: yeah but this is logged... so all the non sense is recorded ;-)
<TJ_D> Hi all, got a question, not sure if anyone can help. I'm fairly certain the code language I'm using is somewhat specific to the program it interacts with, but I'm guessing it's somewhat similar and so maybe someone can help.
<TJ_D> I posted up my problem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428697/
<vuxpyra> okay so like i just installed 10.04 but now the wireless and bluetooth adaptors arent working. halp plz?
<shahan>  Chromium B.S.U
<shahan> Chromium B.S.U is not installing from UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER
<eks010> help I have a gateway netbook with win 7 starter     I installed ubuntu netbook via wubi    and   after install i rebooted and all I get is (after hitting enter to load ubuntu) is a flashing curser (underscore) and never load but if I edit the command in grub for recovery mode (chande hd to 0,1 insted of 0,2 it loads
<eks010> ?
<eks010> help me?
<shahan> ohh....
<shahan> nothing is being installing
<shahan> let me take a restart of my PC..... will be back after taking BREAKFAST... WITH BREAD and Nocilla
<ddecator> vuxpyra: have you checked to see if you need to install a proprietary driver for your wireless card?
<ddecator> and eks010 already got off =\
<vuxpyra> how do i do that. sorry sorta new to ubuntu
<vuxpyra> ddecator
<ddecator> go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, and it will let you know if any are available
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> now its downloading after restarting the PC
<shahan> bey
<ddecator> shahan: good to hear =)
<vuxpyra> thxx. il try it out later. gotta connect thru cable first
<ddecator> sure thing
<shahan> a problem with GRUB
<shahan> in LUCID
<shahan> I have to restore it
<shahan> how to do it in LUCID?
<shahan> is there any easy solution?
<shahan> a GUI solution?
<swoody> shahan: this isn't a GUI solution, but it's a pretty easy to follow copy/paste command line guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<swoody> scroll down to 'Recover grub2 via LiveCD'
<shahan> swoody: tnx
<shahan> swoody: its preety easy
<shahan> hi
<shahan> I am back
<shahan> electricity gone....
<shahan> I have to go
<shahan> going to learn PHP and SQL
<shahan> but looking for a easy way to learn it in UBUNTU
<ZachK_> shahan: Meaning?
<shahan> ZachK_: that is looking for a place to write programme
<shahan> ZachK_: in Windows I used to in DreamWeaver
<shahan> ZachK_: Adobe Dreamweaver
<ZachK_> shahan: Look at Bluefish
<shahan> ZachK_: I have installed it
<shahan> ZachK_: but looking for more better things
<ZachK_> Have you looked at notepad ++
<shahan> ZachK_: no..
<starcraftman> shahan: I'd say more just find a half decent bunch of tutorials on net or maybe even a book from library/amazon. The ide/editor you use isn't a big factor imo.
<starcraftman> ZachK_: that's only windows btw.
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> starcraftman: hmm
<starcraftman> shahan: I can't recommend off hand, I'm not a big php guy.
<shahan> starcraftman: ok... tnx
<starcraftman> shahan: and for IDE you might want to try eclipse or netbeans, both have php/web deveolopment plugins.
<starcraftman> things like bluefish or quanta are more for web only where eclipse/netbeans more general ide.
<shahan> starcraftman: netbeans is too big
<shahan> starcraftman: I think BLUE FISH is good
<starcraftman> shahan: didn't say was for everyone, guess its more a professional coders environment.
<shahan> starcraftman: hmm
<shahan> starcraftman:  okk....
<shahan> starcraftman: I will practice in BLUEFISH
<shahan> starcraftman: tnx for help
<shahan> starcraftman: what do u do in PC?
<shahan> starcraftman: now looking for a good source for learning it
<starcraftman> shahan: I'm a computer science student, mostly do system programming.
<starcraftman> java, c++, such, like perl too.
<shahan> starcraftman: I wanna learn PERL
<shahan> starcraftman: hmm
<shahan> how to learn it?
<starcraftman> shahan: well I got taught mostly in a web programming class, also got a book from O'reilly called learning perl.
<starcraftman> It's quirky, takes some getting used to.
<starcraftman> shahan: do you have any programming background?
<shahan> starcraftman: no
<shahan> starcraftman: no programming background
<shahan> starcraftman: I am from BUSINESS FACULTY
<shahan> starcraftman: but now.... I wanna learn Programming
<shahan> starcraftman: but ... how to start?
<shahan> starcraftman: I am in confusing
<shahan> starcraftman: confusion
<starcraftman> shahan: ah, I see. That would be a bit of a problem, getting into programming with no background can be time consuming.
<shahan> starcraftman: no problem
<shahan> starcraftman: I am interested to learn PHP and SQL
<shahan> starcraftman: I have a little bit idea about HTML
<starcraftman> shahan: html isn't so much a programming language as a markup. Mark ups simply dictate how something should look (i.e. whats on the page). Real functionality of a page comes from javascript that actually has variables and functions and such.
<nemix> ok n00b here, trying to set up my first linux box, ubuntu 10.04 server, for file sharing, printer and scanner sharing
<nemix> server is up
<nemix> windows boxes and osx box can see it
<nemix> can see the shared test file folder
<nemix> cannot see the printer at all
<nemix> that i've attempted to share
<starcraftman> shahan: do you mind learning another language before php, python's a good language to start with imo and free books like  > http://diveintopython3.org/ are good.
<starcraftman> nemix: What computer is the printer attached to?
<nemix> printer is attached to the ubuntu server, my desire is to share out the printer and scanner, to all other computers on the network
<nemix> ubuntu sees the printer, drivers and stuff i installed seem to work fine
<nemix> and i've shared it out with the basic settings and a guide a found, but i must have missed something somewhere
<starcraftman> nemix: this just a cli server or your running with a gui?
<nemix> whats cli?  client?
<shahan> starcraftman: tnx
<shahan> is there anyone who has used gMobileMedia?
<starcraftman> nemix: command line interface. A server can be run without a graphical top component, decreases resource load.
<nemix> 10.04 x86 server install, i'm managing via vnc log in to the gui desktop
<shahan> gMobileMedia
<shahan> gMobileMedia is a software used for browsing the PHONE line Nokia PC Suite
<nemix> nope, i'm vnc'd into the gui desktop  <---- n00b and command line is scary lol
<shahan> is there anyone who has used gMobileMedia?
<shahan> gMobileMedia is a software used for browsing the PHONE like Nokia PC Suite
<shahan> is there anyone who has used "gMobileMedia"?
<starcraftman> nemix: its only scary until you try.
<starcraftman> nemix: anyway, hmmm, can I see guide you were following? I usually just buy independantly networked machines and have them set up to print over network.
<nemix> let me see i had so many posts open
<nemix> and yeah, i'll learn command, one step at a time, first osx box with terminal and now my first linus
<nemix> linux even
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how do I access the device manager on Ubuntu or check to see if I have one installed
<nemix> i dont see the post i was using
<nemix> but here's what i have
<nemix> so system / admin
<nemix> printing
<nemix> i see the printer there
<nemix> only one
<starcraftman> ZeRoDeAtH50435: device manager? lspci or lsusb commands maybe?
<nemix> under the server menu
<starcraftman> nemix: k, and it prints fine if you test it?
<nemix> settings
<nemix> i have publish shared printers connected to this system
<nemix> then on the preferences of the actual printer itself (right click preferences)
<nemix> i have under policies
<nemix> enabled / accepting jobs / and shared
<nemix> all checked
<nemix> access control is allow printer for everyone except these users
<nemix> and no users are liste
<nemix> listed even
<starcraftman> nemix: sounds like ya done what I woulda said, lemme see my own printing config.
<nemix> maybe its some other kind of network setting i'm missing
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I need the one for network adapter, have to open the properties page, then the advanced tab
<starcraftman> nemix: One thing you might want to note is:http://localhost:631/admin in a browser. One stop adminning for cups printing, some prefer this interface.
<nemix> so in that interface
<nemix> the printers tab
<nemix> shows a printer
<nemix> but hte administration tab doesnt
<nemix> ah prehaps i'm an idiot, the admin tab printers section is just supposed to be buttons not a list i guess
<starcraftman> nemix: that's fine, it should only be under printers tab.
<starcraftman> nemix: click advanced blue button, you have sharing on?
<nemix> advanced button where exactly?
<starcraftman> nemix: aministration tab > sever settings > advanced.
<nemix> ah
<nemix> link not a button you threw me
<nemix> share printers protocol
<nemix> cups is checked, ladap and slp not
<nemix> do i need all checked?
<starcraftman> nemix:  the show and share printers lines are checked right?
<nemix> yes
<starcraftman> hmmm, pretty sure ya only need cups protocols. k, check the other ones then too
<starcraftman> it should be working. Maybe cups service needs restarting, you can do it with following command:
<starcraftman> sudo service cups restart
<nemix> k
<starcraftman> In a terminal Applciations > Accessories > Terminal
<nemix> john@ubuntu-server:~$ sudo service cups restart
<nemix> [sudo] password for john:
<nemix>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                         [ OK ]
<nemix> john@ubuntu-server:~$
<nemix> yeah lol
<nemix> i know where the terminal is
<nemix> just not good at it
<nemix> good with it, i should say
<starcraftman> nemix: check other systems now then see if sharing ok?
<nemix> doesnt look like it
<nemix> no printers were found
<nemix> maybe some other network setting unrelated specefically to printer is hosed
<starcraftman> sigh, this is why networking is a pain.
<nemix> although both mac and pc see the server
<starcraftman> nemix: it could be, unfortunately networking has many points of failure.
<nemix> and see the file share folder
<nemix> dag nab it, printer sharing was supposed ot be easy lol
<nemix> scanner sharing was goign ot be the hard part
<starcraftman> nemix: hehehe, sorry, not something I've lots of experience with.]
<starcraftman> nemix: you posted on ubuntuforums.org?
<starcraftman> They likely have more experienced networking people.
<starcraftman> channels kinda quiet atm apart from me.
<nemix> not yet, but i will
<nemix> like the instant feedback of irc
<nemix> :)
<starcraftman> nemix: I understand, well your welcome to hang around we got some more knowledgeable folks than I, when they wake up.
<nemix> early risers eh?
<starcraftman> nemix: some just busy, some work, some go to school.
<nemix> i hear yeah
<nemix> i should be working right now
<starcraftman> hehehe
<nemix> I'm happy i got file sharing working right out of the box
<nemix> now i'm greedy and want print and scanner too
<nemix> yeah all my file shares seem to work great
<nemix> pos printer
<nemix> i guess worse comes to worse i could just share the printer from my win7 box
<nemix> is there a built in disk defrag in here somewhere
<geirha> nemix: http://linkpot.net/behead/
<phillw> But Linux filesystems don't need defragmenting!
<phillw> Whoever told you that is deeply mistaken, this is one of the most common myths of Linux.
<phillw> What is true is that Linux filesystems avoid, where possible, fragmenting their inode tables. This means that the index of how files are split up (fragmented) across the disk, and where those parts are, tends to be kept together as a whole.
<nemix> i kind of knew that, but i have a usb drive thats lived on windows for years
<nemix> with good data
<nemix> now its on my linux server
<hobgoblin> ext4 changes that I think
<nemix> so i need to plug it back to windows defrag
<nemix> then go forward using it on the ubuntu server?
<phillw> i was quoting one of the devs for ureadahead http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8998483&postcount=1
<LzrdKing> linux filesystems get fragmented but don't need to be defragmented
<nemix> hmm well i'm making progress
<nemix> network can see the shared printer now
<nemix> neither one prints
<nemix> but from windows the print job shows as completed job
<nemix> just no print
<nemix> did make noise though
<nemix> osx just doesnt do anything on print command
<nemix> bit at least they see the damn printer now
<geirha> nemix: There might be a fat defrag tool for linux, but I don't know what it's/they are called in such a case.
<nemix> i'm playing with an old box
<nemix> not even sure how much ram is in there
<nemix> is there a like system profile where it shows you processor and ram?
<Jon_Monreal> nemix: Try Applications>System Tools>System Profiler and Benchmark
<pointydrip> hello I just upgraded to 10.04 and must use the command:/$ metacity --replace
<pointydrip> in order for desktop to be functional, how do I make this persistant?
<pointydrip> also for some reason the window controls are on the wrong side (close, minimize maximize)
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Hello again
<pointydrip> okay, forget that last part I see now it is a new design feature, metacity still does not run correctly on startup
<pointydrip> hi jon_monreal, having finish my work I'm back to tinkering with metacity
<geirha> pointydrip: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> [Visual Effects] -> (*) None
<pointydrip> yes I have that setting
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Go to a terminal and type gconf-editor and press enter
<pointydrip> already there
<Jon_Monreal> Then navigate to destkop>gnome>applications>window_manager
<pointydrip> okay
<Jon_Monreal> Ah, that appears to be deprecated
<pointydrip> no I have it
<Jon_Monreal> The key has been deprecated
<pointydrip> oh
<Jon_Monreal> Let's see
<geirha> pointydrip: The setting you set in appearance properties will only be saved if you exit gnome cleanly
<pointydrip> ....actually I just left the command:/$ metacity --replace    sit in the terminal for a while and it eventually returned to the command line
<pointydrip> i just rebooted  and everything works fine
<pointydrip> for future reference how do i leave gnome cleanly? (through my own will)
<geirha> Choose logout, reboot, shutdown from the menu in the upper-right corner
<geirha> Or you can use the gnome-session-save command from a terminal
<pointydrip> but in the case of the command:/$ metacity --replace  still running...is that all I had to do, just wait for a while until it finished? then reboot normally
<Jon_Monreal> geirha, pointydrip: This was due to a previous problem with X not starting that we worked on previously. The problem that came up was that the windows were without borders (and effects were not enabled)
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Yes, that should work.
<pointydrip> 3rd reboot now...works great
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Are you still planning on trying to install those Nvidia drivers?
<pointydrip> i looked at envy in the software center and it said its not support for amd64
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: I didn't think it was in the software center
<pointydrip> that's strange, there were 3 packages under envyng search a moment ago, all of which said were not compatible with amd64, now i search for them and theres nothing
<pointydrip> anyways a problem exists now that I can't open firefox, I would install envy as soon as I can figure this out
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: I wonder if they were removed from the repos or something
<pointydrip> thats what I think,
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: With EnvyNG DKMS even installs the drivers when you update your kernel, so you don't have to do anything
<pointydrip> sweet
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Re Firefox: go to a terminal and type firefox --debug
<pointydrip> it's still working...is libmoon the package for silverlight? it mentions that when i run from terminal then i get seg fault
<pointydrip> I also have 2 profiles for running in seperate x screens
<pointydrip> i have a feeling that did not transfer well to 10'04
<pointydrip> 2 firefox profiles that is
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Yes, Moonlight I believe
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moon/+bug/538796
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: You might want to indicate that the bug affects you if you have a Launchpad account
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Looks like, for some reason that status of the EnvyNG package is listed as "Deleted" on Launchpad
<pointydrip> yep, getting rid of libmoon moonlight-plugin-core moonlight-plugin-mozilla makes firefox run fine
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Looks like envyng was replaced with jockey
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Which is simply System>Administration>Hardware Drivers.
<pointydrip> jockey was standard pre-lucid was it not?
<pointydrip> at least in karmic and jaunty, but it never worked for me until lucid
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip: Yeah, it's been standard, but EnvyNG was still an option.
<Jon_Monreal1> pointydrip: Yeah, I had jockey fail on me in a previous release. Does it show your driver?
<pointydrip> yes as well as the alternatives I was trying yesterday
<Jon_Monreal1> pointydrip: Did you already try jockey?
<pointydrip> until now the jockey drivers always failed and I alsways had to get the most current from nvidia.com,
<Jon_Monreal1> pointydrip: You mean with different systems?
<pointydrip> no with this one
<Jon_Monreal1> pointydrip: Aww snap.
<pointydrip1> I read in lucid notes that there is increase nvidia drivers support through jockey, but there is subsequently less support on the nvidia website
<Jon_Monreal1> pointydrip1: You could still try the textual EnvyNG installer if you want to.
<pointydrip1> you think it's better than jockey?
<Jon_Monreal1> I've had more success with it in the past
<Jon_Monreal1> But YMMV of course.
<Jon_Monreal1> Binaries are still available at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/envyng-core/2.0.1ubuntu3
<pointydrip1> I was eventually planning on trying both nvidia/ati simultaneously I suppose this would help with things
<Jon_Monreal1> pointydrip1: I've never heard of that resulting in anything great lol
<pointydrip1> story of my life...
<Jon_Monreal1> pointydrip1: That is, you won't get Crossfire/SLI or anything like that
<Jon_Monreal1> pointydrip1: Even if you had Windows
<pointydrip1> of course, it's more for testing convenience
<Jon_Monreal1> pointydrip1: That's the only reason I've ever seen for it being done, but I've only ever seen it done with a Mac Pro
<pointydrip1> Jon_Monreal: well i'll be sure to post my results should I have any kind of success, that is if I can even squeeze anything next to the gtx 280
<Jon_Monreal> If you get envyng-core, you have to run it with with envyng at the terminal
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip1: Yeah, that could be a bit difficult lol
<Jon_Monreal> pointydrip1: I'm gonna go for a couple mins, if you need help maybe someone else can assist you. Otherwise, I'll be back in a few.
<pointydrip1> I should be okay, thanks for the help
<frank1_> My last ipod classic 80gb was a simple plug and play device with rhythembox. Now my newish 120gb classic doesent seem to transfer music. any ideas?
<LzrdKing> cuz apple hates ubuntu users
<frank1_> well maybe but my 80 gb works fine
<LzrdKing> they didn't hate ubuntu users back then
<frank1_> so basically this new ipod is a brick to me?
<pedro3005> not all is lost
<pedro3005> does it have some sort of model number?
<frank1_> mod number a1238
<frank1_> it shows up in rhythmbox just like my 80 and transfers fine but with i disconect the ipoop says theres no music
<pedro3005> frank1_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4849761&postcount=214
<frank1_> ugg
<frank1_> i have a bad feeling about this lol
<frank1_> i dont even wanna use amarok. it doesent even detect my music library
<pedro3005> :/
<frank1_> rhythembox was nice and easy
<frank1_> amarok has always given me problems
<frank1_> how easy is it to just run wine on 9.10
<geirha> Just as easy as in 9.04 ;P
<frank1_> well ive never used it before
<geirha> Install the wine or wine2 package, then right-click an .exe file in nautilus and choose run with wine
<geirha> Or maybe it's open with
<frank1_> and i can run itunes with wine?
<geirha> I doubt it
<frank1_> alright than
<frank1_> fuckin wonderfull
<pedro3005> wine2?! didn't hear the news
<Jon_Monreal> frank1_: You could run iTunes in a virtual machine if you have a copy of Windows
<geirha> You go to appdb.winehq.org and search for a windows app, then you can see how well it works with wine.  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<frank1_> i do have a copy of windows. i hate windows. and i hate itunes. i just want rhythembox to work with my 120
<geirha> bronze and silver means parts of it will work, but likely not satisfactory. You generally want gold or platinum rating
<frank1_> i just traded my 80gb for  a 120gb thinking that it would work as seemless as befopre
<geirha> pedro3005: I probably meant wine1.2 :)
<Jon_Monreal> frank1_: Things don't always work seamlessly with proprietary hardware
<pedro3005> geirha, oh :P I was looking at their homepage, very confused
<Jon_Monreal> frank1_: Installing a VM is surprisingly easy. Here's a tutorial, if you need one: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=154619&d=1272501191
<geirha> One of the new things with 10.04 though was that ipods was supposed to work much better...
<frank1_> if thats the case ill just upgrade
<frank1_> just didnt want to deal with the downtime if it wasnt gunna fix the problwm
<frank1_> john: got another link? that one wont work cuz im not logged in
<geirha> frank1_: Well, I've just read that somewhere. Don't know if it will fix your problem. I stay away from half-eaten apple products
<geirha> frank1_: A safer approach is to download the liveCD, and try to sync from the live session.
<frank1_> geirha: yea me to but my zune 80 died and i got the ipoop 80gb for 60bucks
<frank1_> and flash devices just arent offering enough storage yet. i cant downgrade
<frank1_> so alas, i have to make due with what i got
<frank1_> a half eaten rotten apple
<geirha> http://www.osnews.com/story/22942/Ubuntu_10_04_To_Support_iPhone_iPod_Touch_
<geirha> It certainly sounds promising
<AJH101> Drubin: Hello I gave up trying to log in and have decided to reinstall. First of course I need to copy some files from my /home folder. How can I change permissions? Have tried right-clicking but I am not allowed access. Any ideas?
<geirha> AJH101: Are you in a live session?
<AJH101> Right now? Yes
<geirha> Alt+F2: gksudo nautilus
<AJH101> and then?
<geirha> That'll give you a nautilus window with root privileges. Should have full access to all files
<AJH101> ok will try thanks
<AJH101> Looking great. Thanks
<geirha> If you want to drag and drop files, you need to run that again so you have two nautilus windows running as root.
<AJH101> I was planning to cut and paste - will i need two windows that way too?
<geirha> At least the one you drag files to must be running as root, because that window is the one that initiates the transfer, and need the read access.
<geirha> Ah, no, with copy/paste you can do with one :)
<AJH101> Always like the simple life... :-)
<Burky> My question is this
<ddecator> yes?
<Burky> I am a new user to Ubuntu, and it is great, but I can't get my linksys wireless card to work
<ddecator> have you checked to see if there is a proprietary driver for it?
<Burky> I downloaded the ndiswrapper tried to install it and got the error message "Installation of the ndiswrapper-source failed" "Ignoring package maybe you need to ass something to sources, maybe the contrib and non-free archives" Did I do something wrong?
<Burky> ADD not ass sry
<ddecator> try going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if anything shows up for your wireless card (i'm not sure if linksys has proprietary drivers or not)
<Burky> I was told by linksys that they don't support linux
<Burky> Just checked and have no proprietary drivers on the system
<ddecator> hm, alright. do any networks show up in the network manager, or does it not even detect anything?
<Burky> no detection of anything
<Burky> the only one I can use is my wired connection
<ddecator> and this happens even after a reboot?
<Burky> Here's the situation.  I was given a laptop by a friend that was running windows. It had way too much security crap on it so I wiped it and installed Ubuntu. So nothing was ever installed in the first place
<ddecator> i'm assuming you installed Ubuntu 10.04?
<Burky> just  upgraded from9 yesterday
<ddecator> ah, ok. did the wireless card work on 9.10?
<Burky> never tried it
<Burky> getting ready for vacation, and want to check mail while i'm there
<ddecator> alright, well one thing you can try is running 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in a terminal to make sure everything is up-to-date just in case it's due to an outdated package. i know there was a kernel update recently which could help
<Burky> I will try that thanks. I need to switch computers will you be here for a few more minutes?
<ddecator> definitely =)
<Burky> Thanks bbs
<Burky> ddecatur, you still here?
<ddecator> Burky: yes
<Burky> Nice. Figured out how to get the driver installed, now just to see if it will connect.  Only prob is  don't know if there are any networks to connect to
<ddecator> my experience has been that, even if i don't think there are networks, there are a few people randomly have setup somewhere nearby, haha
<ddecator> and the second half of that sentence made little sense..
<Burky> I tend to type behind my thought process
<ddecator> same, haha
<ddecator> have you had a chance to test it yet?
<th5th> evening all
<ddecator> hey th5th
<th5th> could someone help me with an install problem?
<ddecator> we can try =)
<th5th> trying to install a command line system (to start with) on a Samsung NB30 netbook. Installation appears to go fine, but when I reboot afterwards I am left with a blinking cursor...
<Chesamo> What are you using to install?
<Chesamo> Which disc, I mean
<th5th> alternate 386 iso burnt onto usb with unetbootin
<ddecator> i keep hearing about this =\
<Chesamo> I haven't used that in a long time...
<th5th> ...that bad huh? :P
<Chesamo> Apparently
<ibuclaw> yep, that bad
<ibuclaw> what are we talking about?
<th5th> trying to install a command line system (to start with) on a Samsung NB30 netbook. Installation appears to go fine, but when I reboot afterwards I am left with a blinking cursor...
<ibuclaw> Samsung Netbooks <3
<ibuclaw> th5th, yours come with a trapdoor to the RAM modules?
<th5th> yes
<ibuclaw> the greatest idea ever IMO
<ibuclaw> I bought my N110 with a 4GB SoDIMM
<ddecator> well that topic shifted pretty quickly =p
<ibuclaw> ddecator, I'm a professional procrastinator, what can I say? =)
<ibuclaw> th5th, when you say a command-line system, you mean a minimal installation?
<th5th> yeah. it's called command line installation on the menu.
<th5th> any ideas? i can get to a shell on the / partition with rescue mode if that will be useful...
<Chesamo> In rescue mode?
<Chesamo> Hm....
<ddecator> i think this came about with a kernel update...do you have any older kernels you can try booting into?
<th5th> no its's a fresh install. netbook arrived yesterday :D
<th5th> i suppose i can try doing an install from the 9.10 iso...
<ibuclaw> I can not actually see a command-line install, although I'm pretty certain I've come across it before
<ibuclaw> th5th, did you use a netboot or alternative iso image?
<th5th> alternate iso
<th5th> then used unetbootin to boot from usb
<th5th> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ibuclaw> I am aware of what unetbootin does
<th5th> ok
<ibuclaw> th5th, when you boot from the netbook, hold down Left Shift
<ibuclaw> does a grub menu appear?
<th5th> no nothing
<Chesamo> Odd
<ibuclaw> th5th, grub probably didn't get installed then
<th5th> ok
<ibuclaw> hence unbootable system
<th5th> makes sense :) what are my options?
<ibuclaw> is probably something to do with the conversion of the alternate CD into a USB medium
<ibuclaw> iirc - ubuntustudio didn't play well (and that was some 2 years ago when I last looked at it)
<ibuclaw> so you can either: 1) get the GUI LiveCD and convert that using unetbootin, as that is tried and tested to work.
<ibuclaw> or 2) get the netboot iso - which is a tiny 9MB image that requires an ethernet connection to install
<ibuclaw> works perfectly with unetbootin, and offers some extra fun configuration options, such as full disk encryption and LVM.
<th5th> that sounds good. i would like to start from the bottom up with the system if possible. do you have a link to the netboot one? i have not come across it.
<ibuclaw> th5th, it's in the repos
 * ibuclaw gets archives
<Chesamo> Bottom up?
 * Chesamo perks up
<ibuclaw> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<th5th> mini.iso?
<ibuclaw> th5th, you can either get mini.iso and let unetbootin extract it to the pendrive
<Chesamo> Yeah
<ibuclaw> or download boot.img.gz
<ibuclaw> gunzip boot.img.gz
<ibuclaw> and dd if=boot.img of=/dev/sdX
<ibuclaw> the primer probably being the easier option =)
<th5th> going with mini.iso
<th5th> gotta transfer the ethernet cable to the netbook now. back soon (hopefully ;) )!
<ibuclaw> th5th, I wrote a guide a while back http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262546
<ibuclaw> or not =)
<UbuntuBoy> Hi
<UbuntuBoy> I can't change language in lynx my Interface Language it's a fusion between french and english
<geirha> That means it's not fully translated into french
<UbuntuBoy> yes
<UbuntuBoy> i remove all english language files but the same problem exist
<geirha> Actually, no language has fully translated all Ubuntu programs.
<geirha> You can help out by translating the missing parts if you like.
<UbuntuBoy> No it's fully translated after the instalation but now it's not
<UbuntuBoy> i don't have problem whit Programs But i want the desktop translated in my language
<geirha> So you've gone to System -> Administration -> Language support, set french as default, then logged out and back in again?
<UbuntuBoy> i do that more than one time i do this always but whitout succes
<TJ_D> Hi all
<UbuntuBoy> hi man
<geirha> Hm. That's odd. You could try #ubuntu-translators , they probably know what could be wrong.
<TJ_D> I'm trying to get my ipod earbud/microphone setup to work in Ubuntu, but as far as I can tell no sound is going out/in...If I plug my sound card into my stereo, it plays fine, but if I plug my headphones in I get no sound/recording ability
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-07
<ibuclaw> TJ_D, someone else may look into it, but just so that the obvious is stated. Does sound preferences report any muted devices?
<ibuclaw> There is a CLI monitor named 'alsamixer' too, that many give more information
<ibuclaw> you can also try ending the process 'pulseaudio' to see if that gives any improvement
<th5th> success!
<th5th> ibuclaw, thanks a lot man :D
<ibuclaw> no probs =)
<ibuclaw> I was going to say ... (but you left)
<ibuclaw> th5th, btw, I wrote a guide a while back http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262546
<th5th> the installer was putting grub on the memory stick. i had to select sdb1 rather than sda manually
<th5th> oh cool i will check it out
<ibuclaw> that's a bit advanced though
<ibuclaw> especially part 2
<th5th> i learn fast...? maybe lol
<ibuclaw> but it is really cool to show off to your friends =)
<ibuclaw> am just in the middle of updating it for a Plymouth bootsplash atm
<ibuclaw> hopefully it won't be too different (fingers crossed)
<th5th> i will keep an eye on it. in the mean time i need to get going. thanks for your help :)
<th5th> o/
<TJ_D> I've been using gedit a lot to edit code, in the past I've used ConTEXT on windows which has the ability to use the find function between all open documents, and prints a list of the line number/line that it occurs on...is there a way to do this with a plugin/addon for gedit, or a different linux compatible program? I tried running Context with Wine, which worked, but I just don't like the program as much as I used to...I s
<TJ_D> Hi all - I'm trying to compile a program that says I need urpmi libgnomeui2_0-devel , and urpmi libvte4-devel
<TJ_D> I know the command I probably need to use in terminal is sudo apt-get
<TJ_D> I'm not sure the settings beyond that though
<TJ_D> sudo apt-get -something install urpmi libvte4-devel?
<pedro3005> the package libgnomeui-dev exists, you can try installing that; didn't find the others, though
<TJ_D> what's the urpmi part refer to?
<pedro3005> hm
<pedro3005> what are you trying to install?
<TJ_D> it's a patch for Tinyfugue that adds gui interface
<TJ_D> not much support on the programs
<pedro3005> urpmi is a package management tool, sort of like apt-get it seems. you shouldn't really have two
<TJ_D> maybe that's the command to retrieve the file using urpmi
<TJ_D> so think installing libgnomeui-dev and seeing if it compiles after?
 * pedro3005 facepalms
<pedro3005> you're right
<pedro3005> sorry about that
<pedro3005> you'd also need libvte4-devel
<geirha> aptitude search vte   shows libvte-dev, try that one.
<TJ_D> so, sudo apt-get -(what here) install libvte4-devel
<TJ_D> or without the four
<geirha> sudo aptitude install libgnomeui-dev libvte-dev,
<geirha> err, without the , at the end
<TJ_D> ok, sorry, I'm a rooky - http://paste.ubuntu.com/429251/
<TJ_D> Errors I'm receiving when I try to make the program
<geirha> There's no configure script?
<TJ_D> ah, maybe
<TJ_D> There is, how do I execute that?
<geirha> Also try "make distclean" first, to get the source tree cleaned up. Then "./configure"
<TJ_D> hm
<TJ_D> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429253/
<TJ_D> There might not be a configure script or I just don't know what I'm doing =P
<geirha> Doesn't seem like they've put much thought into the build system
<geirha> It probably compiles on whatever system the devs are using, but getting it to compile on Ubuntu looks like a ton of work.
<TJ_D> =(
<shahan> a new KERNEL in LUCID update
<shahan> !!!
<shahan> yesterday I made an update to my system
<shahan> its LUCID DESKTOP
<shahan> now... when it was starting.... I got there is two kernel installed in my system
<shahan> does any one have idea?
<frank1_> anyone know how to fetch album art in rhythmbox on lucid?
<Chesamo> Apparently not.
<ddecator> shahan seems to kind of come and go a lot..
<kermiac> frank1_: doesn't rhytmbox automatically fetch the album art for you?
<PabloRubianes> duanedesign: ping www.ubuntu.org.uy
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anyone awake in here
<frank1_> ) kermiac: i wish
<frank1_> kermiac: i have the plugin set but the option to use it it grayed out
<Chesamo> Is the plugin for the correct version?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> is there a GUI like device manager in Ubuntu that list NIC information?
<duanedesign> hello PabloRubianes
<duanedesign> PabloRubianes: oh wow!
<duanedesign> PabloRubianes: looks good
<PabloRubianes> :-)
<frank1_> kermiac: i would just use amarok but it seems unable to access my media which is stored on a seperate drive
<malev> nice site PabloRubianes ! congrats
<PabloRubianes> thanks malex
<PabloRubianes> malev sorry
<malev> jaj
<kermiac> frank1_: what is the output of "apt-cache policy rhythmbox-plugins" (without the quotes)
<malev> drupal?
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: are you thinking of network-manager-gnome?
<frank1_> hythmbox-plugins:
<frank1_>   Installed: 0.12.8-0ubuntu4
<frank1_>   Candidate: 0.12.8-0ubuntu4
<frank1_>   Version table:
<frank1_>  *** 0.12.8-0ubuntu4 0
<frank1_>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main Packages
<frank1_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<frank1_>      0.12.8-0ubuntu3 0
<frank1_>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I gues
<PabloRubianes> malev: yes
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> do not really know
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> is it like device manager for Windows
<Chesamo> frak1_: Use paste.ubuntu.com
<Chesamo> frank1_*
<Chesamo> Nnnno
<Chesamo> There is no such thing, yet
<Chesamo> You want the hardware information about your NIC?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> kind of its something I have to do for class
<Chesamo> What do you have to do?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ﻿NIC Advanced Properties
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> NICs typically have many advanced properties. These properties can be viewed using the following steps:
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 1. Open the Device Manager (you can do this by running the command �devmgmt.msc�
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 2. Expand the Network adapters item
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 3. Double-click on a network adapter to open the Properties page
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 4. Click the Advanced tab
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> Most users never adjust these parameters, but it may beneficial to adjust them for some applications.  Also note that not all network cards have the same properties available to adjust.  Wireless NICs in particular have additional adjustable properties.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> For this discussion, choose one of the NIC properties and fully describe what it does, the available options, and when each option might be useful. You must choose a different piece of information than presented by your colleagues (if repeated, the latter poster will not earn full credit). Also note that properties that differ only in IPv4 vs IPv6 are considered the same for this discussion.
<Chesamo> .....
<Chesamo> Use paste.ubuntu.com
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> sry
<kermiac> frank1_: please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy rhythmbox"
<Chesamo> Also, what you're trying to do is a Windows thing.
<frank1_> ok
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah there windows lovers
<Chesamo> But the problem si
<Chesamo> is*
<Chesamo> you actually /need/ Windows to do this assignment.
<Chesamo> Because you need to know the properties available to Windows users.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> there is no way to do it in Ubuntu
<frank1_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/429279/
<Chesamo> <Chesamo> Because you need to know the properties available to Windows users.
<Chesamo> Ubuntu gives you certain options, but they're not going to be the same exact ones available to Windows users.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> right
<Chesamo> I can send you a screenshot of my WIndows machine's Advanced Properties page
<frank1_> amarok seems to find the album art automatically but i prefer thythmbox
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: http://sublevel21.com/rand/ZeRoDeAtH50435/
<Chesamo> That's Windows 7, if it makes any difference
<kermiac> frank1_: hmm... that all seems ok. perhaps you could try removing & re-installing
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I have a desktop that runs XP can I get it remotely
<kermiac> frank1_: sudo apt-get remove --purge rhythmbox
<frank1_> kermiac: whats purge going to do?
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: I just gave you what you needed
<kermiac> frank1_: then sudo apt-get install rhythmbox rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<Chesamo> frank1_: Remove the extra configuration in /etc
<kermiac> frank1_: it removes asssociated config files
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I have to explain one of the options and it has to be different from my other classmates
<Chesamo> Google.
<Chesamo> Windows doesn't give you any of the information, you just have to *know* what they are. What's where Google comes in!
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> right thanks for your help
<Chesamo> You're welcome.
<frank1_> kermiac: coverart plugin is still set and i still cant configure it
<kermiac> frank1_: I'm out of ideas. maybe look at http://code.google.com/p/albumartsearch/ as a workaround. I haven't tried it though
<frank1_> thanks
<Chesamo> frank1_: Can you manually add album artwork?
<frank1_> not through rhythmbox
<Chesamo> Oh?
<Chesamo> Could your build of Rhythmbox have a bug that's preventing it?
<frank1_> doubt it
<frank1_> removed and reinstalled already
<frank1_> multiple times
<Chesamo> Because I have Rhythmbox on my computer and it's running fine.
<Chesamo> ....that doesn't solve the problem I just mentioned.
<frank1_> what version are you running
<Chesamo> Let me look
<Chesamo> 0.12.8
<frank1_> same here
<Chesamo> Interesting.
<Chesamo> What version of Ubuntu, and what processor archetecture?
<ddecator> the cover art plugin doesn't give me the option to configure, if that's part of this discussion
<frank1_> so how do you get your art
<frank1_> 10.04
<ddecator> good question..how did i do that? haha, once sec
<ddecator> i think i used songbird for it
<frank1_> uhh. im constantly getting new music and was hoping for a way to just get the art through rhythmbox
<kermiac> frank1_: maybe try adding covers manually? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/e8rRrhCU
<kermiac> frank1_: or the plugin I mentioned above...
<ddecator> if you buy from the music store, it should get the artwork. i can't remember if musicbrainz fetches artwork or not..
<kermiac> frank1_: I think coverart *might* be disabled - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/507731
<nomnex> can I find the information about my disk cache (2, 8, 16 ) using a Ubuntu tool? thanks
<ddecator> what kind of information?
<nomnex> HDD cache, I don't find the info using palmiset
<ddecator> cache as in swap area?
<nomnex> No, the disk cache
<nomnex> factory disk cache
<ddecator> ah, i've never looked into that, so i'm not of much help
<nomnex> okay
<nomnex> someone else? I don't have easy access to the HD
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how you you get remote desktop to work on Ubuntu or to control a Windows desktop from your Ubuntu system
<nomnex> how to know the disk cache on Ubuntu $ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda (to answer my question)
<zeroseven0183> !ping
<scouris> When I run banshee and minimize it to the notification area, it's icon hangs over the lower edge of the panel, even if I increase the height of the panel. This pic shows the issue: http://yfrog.com/0ubansheequestionp    - any idea how I can rectify this?
<byte> Is there a way of removing the "Floppy Disk" icon from Computer? I don't have a floppy drive. I tried editing fstab
<shahan> byte: go to BIOS
<shahan> then disable FLOPPY DRIVE
<byte> oh. ok thanks
<shahan> byte: welcome
<byte> it worked :) thank you
<byte> I don't know anyone who still has a floppy drive. I guess it's just a legacy thing
<shahan> byte: ...
<shahan> byte: nice try
<byte> ?
<shahan> byte: :)
<ravibn> I need help installing latest Nvidia 9500 GT grpx driver on LTS 10. GNOME desktop
<tdn> I have just installed 10.04. Flash does not work in Firefox or Opera. How do I fix thiS? I have tried installing flashpluin-nonfree, but this does not work. If I go to youtube, I just see a black box instead of the video.
<Chesamo> Oh, uh
<Chesamo> I totally knwo this.
<Chesamo> know*
<Chesamo> Give me a second.
<Chesamo> tdn: go here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ Select "Linux", then select "Flash Player 10 for Linux (.tar.gz)" and hit "Agree and install now"
<Chesamo> tdn: Open the file you just downloaded (it's a tarball archive) and extract libflashplayer.so
<Chesamo> (Gibe me a second, looking up the library location; I don't use Firefox)
<Chesamo> give*
<Chesamo> tdn: Tell me when you've done this.
<geirha> Odd, I just installed flashplugin-installer, properly restarted firefox, and flash worked.
<Chesamo> You know, I should have thought of doing that right off the bat.
<Chesamo> My apologies.
<byte> when you encounter a page with flash, firefox should pop up automatically and show you which plugin to install. if you select the official one, I know that doesn't have any issues
<Chesamo> The automatic installation's never worked, in my experience.
<Chesamo> Unless it's been fixed since I last used Firefox.
<byte> just made a fresh installation last night :) and it works fine
<byte> I just made the full switch. been booting up on windows with a ubuntu partition. my new drive is fully ubuntu :D
<byte> its a solid state drive. im really impressed with the speed so far
<Chesamo> I'm just waiting for a GTK+ version of Opera.
<byte> I like google chrome but I'm just not interested until they support the plugin API needed to implement something similar to NoScript
<Chesamo> THey uh
<Chesamo> There's NoScript built in.
<byte> it's not as extensive
<Chesamo> What else do you need?
<Chesamo> "Javascript: ON!" "Javascript: OFF!" "Whitelist the following sites:"
<byte> I want to kill all javascript, all iframes, java, flash etc. by default, until I enable them individually
<Chesamo> http://techie-buzz.com/browsers/disable-javascript-images-cookies-in-google-chrome.html  << For reference.
<byte> oh :) thanks. I think this is newer than when I last checked
<Chesamo> It's actually evolved since then. This article is pretty old.
<Chesamo> The instructions are still correct, though.
<byte> the devs of noscript were saying that google didn't provide the features they needed from the plugin api
<Chesamo> They don't.
<byte> oh
<Chesamo> It's not a plugin, it's something built in.
<tdn> Chesamo, hmm... Shouldnt I be able to do it with apt-get?
<byte> do what?
<Chesamo> Install Flash? Yes, byte just provided an alternate solution.
<Chesamo> Er, geirha, I mean.
<pecar> -
<pecar> hi  the net icon disappear from my desktop and i can not connect my wifi. What can i do?
<byte> right click on your bar at the top
<byte> add a "Notification Area"
<byte> Add to Panel, sorry
<byte> did it work?
<pecar> no it is not to add
<byte> what happened when you added the notification area?
<pecar> byte it isn't a icon of network connections
<byte> there is no "wireless controls" or network connections in the add to panel
<byte> I know that
<byte> because the network connections icon is -inside- the notification area object
<byte> it's really confusing, took me so long to find it when the same thing happened to me first
<byte> the notification area can hold lots of icons, one of them is the network connections
<DiegoTc> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<DiegoTc> #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<pecar> The numeric keyboard from my keyboard only works till the login. After it it don't work.
<marine1> what is the proper way to extract an xml file
<zeroseven0183> Hi marine1. What do you mean "extract"?
<zeroseven0183> Extract from where?
<marine1> well I d/l it the desktop ian dit extracted another file which is a workbook_file
<marine1> I see an file but when i click on it the options for ascll filter options come up
<marine1> zeroseven0183: is the correct character set (unicode utf-8)??
<zeroseven0183> You're saying you want to open an XML file?
<zeroseven0183> from the archive file you downloaded on your desktop?
<zeroseven0183> Am I correct?
<marine1> yes but when i originally extracted it, another file appeared without being extraced also
<zeroseven0183> By default, I think Ubuntu uses UTF-8
<marine1> O.K. I can file the main file that was orginally intended to be seen
<marine1> zeroseven0183: I can't locate the file that was originally intended to be used
<zeroseven0183> Select the "Extract here" option when right-clicking the archive file
<marine1> zeroseven0183: on the 2nd file that was extracted??
<zeroseven0183> Nope. The original file. The first one.
<zeroseven0183> Can you point me if you don't mind to the file you're referring to.
<zeroseven0183> Do you have the link?
<marine1> zeroseven0183: that is what I did and another file appeared without being extratced
<zeroseven0183> Sorry I'm having a hard time understanding it but would like to help you.
<zeroseven0183> I'm sleepy now but let's see if we can get it done
<Chesamo> What is the original file? A tar.gz archive?
<marine1> it says zip archive
<Chesamo> What is the filename extension? (The part after the period)
<zeroseven0183> When you extract "Extract here" the files from archives, all of the files will be put to a folder with the same name
<marine1> zeroseven0183: this is the name of it::application/x-apple-msg-attachment
<Chesamo> That's the filetype as presented by the metadata, not the filename
<marine1> Chesamo: it was an attachment that a co-worker sent to me.
<Chesamo> In a ZIP file?
<marine1> Chesamo: when I right click on the file it says zip archive
<Chesamo> Can you not see filename extensions?
<marine1> Chesamo: where would that be located??
 * Chesamo blinks
<Chesamo> It's.... the part of the filename after the period
<Chesamo> Like, "archive.zip" is a ZIP file and "archive.rar" is a RAR file
<marine1> Chesamo: properties says archive zip
<Chesamo> I'm not asking for... nevermind....
<marine1> Chesamo: excuse Zip archive
<Chesamo> You're running Ubuntu, correct?
<marine1> Chesamo: yes
<Chesamo> What exactly is wrong with the current extraction?
<marine1> Chesamo: when i double click in the folder itself it shows mutliple lines and most of the say xml
<marine1> Chesamo: under type most of the lines say xml document
<zeroseven0183> You can open XML files using Firefox
<Chesamo> Or gedit
<Chesamo> I don't understand what the problem is here. Can you explain it to me again?
<zeroseven0183> Right-click on the file and select Open with Mozilla Firefox
<marine1> Chesamo: O.K. when i extract to the desktop it creates another file which isn't extracted neither
<Chesamo> A file that you didn't tell it to extract, is extracted?
<Chesamo> Is there anything wrong with the file (that you need, and is properly extracted)?
<marine1> Chesamo: i'm working on it now
<Chesamo> So there's nothing wrong with the file you need?
<Chesamo> Interesting....
<Chesamo> It sounds like a bug, but I don't know enough about file-roller to be sur
<Chesamo> sure*
<marine1> i needed open office spreadsheet to see it
<zeroseven0183> Yes
<marine1> zeroseven0183: ok i see it thanks
<marine1> zeroseven0183: thanks bro
<zeroseven0183> Sure. No problem. Happy Ubuntu-ing. Have a great day, enjoy
<marine1> zeroseven0183: the file was an xml and open office spreadsheet opened it with no problem.
<bootstrap> I haven't used ubuntu in years. I am coming over from mint. Can someone let me know what I am in store for regarding the switch. Years ago I remember having great trouble with wireless and nvidia.
<Chesamo> Wireless has improved greatly. nVidia has improved, but it's mostly nVidia's fault for not opening the binaries.
<Chesamo> @bootstrap: *
<bootstrap> Chesamo: thanks
<starcraftman> bootstrap: ummm, why switch from mint to ubuntu? Just curious, its about the same. I think wirless is better, for nvidia drivers just install with the hardware-drivers application.
<Chesamo> Isn't Mint based on Ubuntu, anyway?
<bootstrap> yes it is
<bootstrap> Why switch? umm. I just want to try it out.
<starcraftman> bootstrap: hehe, fair enough. Then pick your flavor and install. We'll be here for post install help too.
<bootstrap> alright, great, thanks
<geirha> You could always shrink a partition to make ~10G free space and install ubuntu there, along side mint. Then try it out for a little while and see if you want to make the switch or not.
<bootstrap> geirha, that is exactly what I am doing, I have three partitions already though, actually will that be a problem?
<geirha> Depends on whether one of them are an extended partition
<starcraftman> bootstrap: logical no? Or all primary? If so, just make last partition extended and make under there.
<bootstrap> all primary
<bootstrap> thanks, starcraftman
<geirha> Then it shouldn't be a problem, Ubuntu should be smart enough to make the fourth one extended, and create logical partitions inside that.
<starcraftman> geirha: I don't recommend assuming a computer does something right, murphy would disagree.
<nigelbabu> haha
<geirha> Fair enough, though it only needs to create one partition
<geirha> One of the other three is likely already a swap partition, so it can use that.
<nigelbabu> starcraftman: also, I think murphy law applies to windows and not linux
<geirha> nigelbabu: murphy's law would disagree :P
<nigelbabu> geirha: ;)
<pipepupo> Good afternoon.
<pipepupo> I had install Ubuntu 10.04 and works fine, but when I select the Windows Vista in ->GRUB is showed error: "Not found hal.dll"
<pipepupo> How I can fix it?
<starcraftman> pipepupo: uh, i haen't run into that one tbh, lemme have a quick look.
<pipepupo> thank you starcraftman
<starcraftman> pipepupo: still got your windows cd, appears to be a file necessary for booting.
<starcraftman> I'm not sure how it's missing, grub doesn't overwrite files in the system directory, where this file is supposed to be.
<pipepupo> is a laptop: Vista preinstalled
<pipepupo> I think: the error is the wrong partition on the Vista MBR
<pipepupo> in XP you can fix it using boot.ini
<starcraftman> pipepupo: did you move the partition?
<pipepupo> but in Vista you don't
<pipepupo> not
<pipepupo> I don't move the partition
<pipepupo> but when I installed Ubuntu
<starcraftman> pipepupo: sorry, gotta run someone calling me at uni. You might wanna waith a bit longer, someone will answer. Posting on the forums might work but this is more a windows problem.
<pipepupo> maybe Ubuntu does it
<starcraftman> best of luck
<pipepupo> thanks you
<pipepupo> .
<pipepupo> I have other problem in other computer:
<pipepupo> I had installed Ubuntu 64 bit using Wubi, but this Ubuntu don?t recognize Internet
<pipepupo> Why?
<phillw> pipepupo: you can get vista MBR back and check that vista boots. once that is done, you can put grub2 back on. I don't know anything about wubi, sorry.
<phillw> pipepupo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708 has details of how to do that
<pipepupo> Thank you phillw
<phillw> pipepupo: a good support thread for Wubi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439526
<pipepupo> Thank you phillw
<ishijoe> my hard disk is at 56C. is it normal?
<Chesamo> No.
<Chesamo> ishijoe: 45-55 is the "safe range"... according to Google.
<ishijoe> how can i reduce it . i saw something about hdparm
<Chesamo> ishijoe: I'm not sure, sorry. If it's a desktop, you can try a hard drive fan.
<ishijoe> sorry i didnot mention it. it is a laptop dell vostro a860
<Chesamo> ishijoe: Ahh. Then I don't know, sorry.
<ddecator> hm, i wonder if that was due to nvidia..
<Chesamo> Hm?
<ddecator> the question earlier about the laptop getting hot. i know nvidia had trouble with the 195 driver causing fans to not work, but idk if they patched that or not for ubuntu
<Chesamo> It was the hard drive, though. Not the video card.
<ddecator> true. hard to tell sometimes with laptops though. everything being close together, one thing gets hot it seems like everything else gets hot as a result, haha. could have just been something running in the b/g, my comp gets really hot from f@h
<Chesamo> That's true.
<pmp6nl> is there any way to check if I am running 64 or 32 bit? I am 99% sure I installed 64, but ubuntu is not showing my 4 gigs of ram
<Chesamo> Open up Terminal, type "uname -a" (without the quotes)
<Chesamo> It'll say something like: Linux happy-stl 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:27:30 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Chesamo> See where mine says i686? Yours will say x86_64.
<Chesamo> That is, if you installed 64-bit.
<ishijoe> in hdparm man ,it says if PMA is btw 128 and 254 spindown is disabled. mine is 254. should i reduce it to enable spindown or leave it as it is?
<Jon_Monreal> pmp6nl: If you didn't install 64-bit, you can enable a PAE kernel to be able to use the whole 4 gigs
<ishijoe> *APM
<LzrdKing> ishijoe: depends, do you want the drive to spin down?
<dustoff2010> I have a program in windows7 that prevents me from logging into windows, so I am using ubuntu cd to log in.I would like to uninstall this program called ayrecovery but i don't see how to from ubuntu.  If it's not possible to uninstall it would it work to rename it just to log into windows then deal with the program?
<LzrdKing> if not, no, if so, yes
<Chesamo> dustoff2010: You can try mounting the NTFS drive, then browsing to the directory and deleting/renaming it.
<dustoff2010> okay thanks, i will try it
<ishijoe> well my question should will spindown help my hdd to cool down
<Chesamo> dustoff2010: Let me know if you need the commands
<dustoff2010> oh yes, i need the command
<ishijoe> *my question should be will spin....
<Chesamo> dustoff2010: what kind of drive do you have? SATA or IDE?
<dustoff2010> sata
<Chesamo> dustoff2010: open up Terminal, type "sudo mkdir /mount/windows && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mount/windows -t ntfs" (without the quotes of course)
<dustoff2010> ok thanks. I willlet you know if it works
<Chesamo> Okay.
<Chesamo> If it's successful, your hard drive will now be accessible through /mount/windows.
<Chesamo> dtstoff2010: if that doesn't work, try it again, only replacing "sda1" with "sdb1" instead. If that doesn't work, then I know there's a way to list filesystems by partition, I just don't remember what it is right now. I really have to leave, and I regret that I have to leave you hanging like this. Hopefully someone else can help you. Good luck!
<Chesamo> dustoff2010*
<dustoff2010> will try, first one did not work, trying the secdond now
<pmp6nl> Chesamo thanks, it shows x86_64 GNU/Linux... any idea as to why ubuntu is not reading all 4 gigs of ram?
<dustoff2010> i have a sata hd and I am using ubuntu  live cd to log into windows 7. I need to remove or uninstall a program that is preventing me from logging into windows 7. I have tried a couple commands to mkdir,but they are not working. chesamo was helping but he had to leave, can anyone help
<pmp6nl> ok thanks dustoff2010
<pmp6nl> If anyone knows how to figure out why I am not showing all 4 gigs of ram I would appreciate it.  Thanks in advance
<phillw> dustoff2010: have you got the win7 partition mounted?
<dustoff2010> no, can u help?
<dustoff2010> I am loooking at windows files,but i need to be able to rename or delte theiss program
<phillw> dustoff2010:  what version of ubuntu are you running?
<dustoff2010> i am typing on a laptop, not very good
<dustoff2010> sorry  i don't remember, i just downloaded it last night. how can i check?
<pmp6nl> dustoff2010 if you are looking at the windows files in ubuntu its mounted
<pmp6nl> system --> about ubuntu
<dustoff2010> ok, thnx, now how to manuver the files?
<pmp6nl> give me a recap on what you are trying to do?  Delete files on a windows partition?
<dustoff2010>  sec. sending the original post
<dustoff2010> I have a program in windows7 that prevents me from logging into windows, so I am using ubuntu cd to log in.I would like to uninstall this program called ayrecovery but i don't see how to from ubuntu.  If it's not possible to uninstall it would it work to rename it just to log into windows then deal with the program?
<pmp6nl> have you just tried booting into win7 via safemode
<dustoff2010> It will not let me do anything, everytime I try to go to safe mode, recovery, etc. i just the ayrecovery screen.
<pmp6nl> so when you try to boot, it goes directly to ayrecovery screen?
<dustoff2010> this was a trial version of a imageing software which i never used and failed to remove it.
<pmp6nl> i am not sure if deleteing the windows file will take care of, have you tried using the windows recovery option on the windows cd?
<dustoff2010> on ubuntu cd?
<dustoff2010> no
<pmp6nl> do you have the windows cd?
<dustoff2010> i  have the one i created when i bought the comp. does it do a new install?
<yandman> eyup
<phillw> hi yandman
<yandman> oh, hi phill!
<pmp6nl> it depends on the version.  if you boot from the cd there should be a recovery option... i dont think it will delete everything.. check the options on the screen.  otherwise if you want i can try to help you find the windows file
<yandman> guys, does anyone know what could be the cause of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9257363&posted=1#post9257363 ?
<yandman> basically, I can't do anything that needs authentification the first 3 minutes after logging in
<yandman> Lubuntu 10.04
<dustoff2010> I really don't think this software will let me get past that ayrecovery window. that's just my guess. but i can try it first. I just had so much trouble getting into ubuntu, I just left my comp all night for fear i might not get in again
<yandman> Basically, If I open a terminal and type "sudo su" , I ahve to wait 3 minutes for it to ask for a passwd
<yandman> very strange
<yandman> once the 3 minutes are past, everything works as it should
<pmp6nl> dustoff2010 on boot there is an option to boot from cd.. this will be before ay will have a chance to boot
<dustoff2010> ok, i iwll try and get back to you.
<pmp6nl> its probably f12 right when your comptuer starts or it could be f2
<pmp6nl> look at the bottom of the screen when it shows your comptuer maker
<pmp6nl> make sure the windwos cd is in the trauy
<dustoff2010> ok will do
<phillw> yandman: I'm just seeing if one of the guys who were helping me earlier are available.
<yandman> cool, thanks
<pmp6nl> ok, send me a message when you get back dustoff2010
<javatexan> hey guys
<javatexan> and gals
<pedro3005> 'lo
<ddecator> hey pedro3005
<javatexan> I am having trouble, I am trying to install gnome-keyring-sharp, but apt-get says it cant find it; but I found it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/source/lucid/gnome/gnome-keyring-sharp
<javatexan> I guess I am missing a line in my sources?
<ddecator> libgnome-keyring1.0-cil
<ddecator> it contains the gnome-keyring-sharp library
<javatexan> ddecator:
<ddecator> according to synaptic
<javatexan> ddecator: cool
<dustoff2010> pmp6n, I finally got in to system restore, it will take me bck to april 14,but it will kill them program that is causing the problem and some others. unless you got a better idea
<dustoff2010> how do i send a message to someone?
<ddecator> dustoff2010: /msg <nick> <message>
<dustoff2010> thnx
<ddecator> without <>
<phillw> yandman: i cannot grab them, guess they are busy :-\
<phillw> I will ask around and keep the thread updated for you.
<yandman> ok, thanks phill
<yandman> there's no rush anyway
<yandman> I jsut have to be patient when starting it up
<yandman> shame, because I must say Im impressed by lubuntu
<yandman> never seen a PC boot so fast!
<dustoff2010> hmm sez no such nick
<ddecator> might not be on atm
<ddecator> you could leave them a memo
<dustoff2010> his nick is still in the chat bar on the right
<ddecator> who?
<dustoff2010> pmpn6l
<ddecator> so /msg pmp6nl blahblahblah
<ddecator> did you miss the n?
<dustoff2010> nope, tried it severl times
<ddecator> huh...
<ddecator> pmp6nl: ping
<pmp6nl> yes?
<dustoff2010> hehe
<dustoff2010> I finally got in to system restore, it will take me bck to april 14,but it will kill them program that is causing the problem and some others. unless you got a better idea
<pmp6nl> you could try deleting the file in ubuntu?
<pmp6nl> what do you see under places?
<dustoff2010> yeah, that was my original question, but I know if it would affect windows buy just deleting the program
<pmp6nl> i dont know what it will do either
<pmp6nl> i dont use windows ;)
<pmp6nl> you could backup all your files and see
<dustoff2010> ok, i will just restore from the april
<pmp6nl> ok, good luck
<dustoff2010> thnx for your help. i think i like ubuntu though. I probably will do a dual install and work on learning it. bit by bit. thanx
<pmp6nl> no problem. thats what i did.  now i have made the full switch and im loving it
<dustoff2010> I can't wait
<pmp6nl> :) feel free to ask questions as u play around with ubuntu
<dustoff2010> ok, c ya
<pmp6nl> bye
<pmp6nl> any idea as to why my 64bit 10.04 is only showing 3.9 gigs of ram instead of the 4 I have installed?
<phillw> pmp6nl: it depends on how they calculate GB :-)
<phillw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte#Consumer_confusion
<pmp6nl> ah, well i was just wondering cause in windows it showed 4, now with my switch to ubuntu it shows 3.9
<pmp6nl> gottca
<phillw> pmp6nl: well, that's the most likely reason :-)
<pmp6nl> phillw: ok thanks, just making sure for some reason ubuntu wasnt having a problem seeing all 4 gigs
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-08
<praz> hi can someone show me where the setting for screen time out is in Lucid Lynx?
<Chesamo> System > Preferences > Screen Saver
<starcraftman> Chesamo: I really wish they'd put that in the power settings, it's confused me some times. There should be a shut off all power features button.
<Chesamo> starcraftman: I agree, but I'm not a dev so I don't know how it works :P
<praz> Chesamo: Thanks
<Chesamo> Praz: No problem! Glad to help.
<starcraftman> hi again bootstrap, how goes?
<bootstrap> Hello, goes pretty well
<bootstrap> ubuntu has really progressed since my last use
<bootstrap> I do have a question, is it possible to change the default empathy to pidgin for all the new social managers
<starcraftman> bootstrap: good to hear your enjoying it. Not bothered by left buttons?
<bootstrap> eh, left buttons, right buttons, they all work for me
<starcraftman> bootstrap: by social managers you mean the status thing on the panel in top right? I think the applets coded specifically for empathy.
<bootstrap> Yeah, that's what I mean.
<starcraftman> bootstrap: I'll have a quick look.
<starcraftman> bootstrap: apart from that any other problems?
<bootstrap> All is good, nvidia and wireless drivers no problem, that was my biggest fear
<bootstrap> more specifically for the empathy pidgin thing, I mean when I click on the mail icon and then chat it uses empathy, id rather use pidgin
<starcraftman> bootstrap: the one to the left of the callendar right? Investigating, i'm more of a kde user.
<bootstrap> yes to the left of the calendar
<bootstrap> bbs
<starcraftman> bootstrap: hmmm, after I installed pidgin it appears at bottom of the indicator applet your talking about.
<Chesamo> Did you try uninstalling Empathy?
<starcraftman> Chesamo: don't think I'd recommend that, I'm pretty sure it's now tied into the main ubuntu packages (GNOME that is).
<Chesamo> I'm pretty sure it isn't, since I'm the head of a project that originally started to have an Ubuntu without Empathy ;)
<starcraftman> Chesamo: hehe, well alright, mr head-o-project :)
<Chesamo> :P
<starcraftman> Chesamo: ok, your right, empathy is only recomends status on ubuntu-desktop.
 * starcraftman grumbles.
<Chesamo> Starcraftman: I don't think Empathy is mature enough to be required for Ubuntu yet.
<starcraftman> Chesamo: I guess, though lots of devs were talking up all its promising back end features. ah well.
<Chesamo> Haven't delivered, yet, though. It's promising, but not there yet.
<pedro3005> suppppppppp starcraftman
<starcraftman> pedro3005: !
<Chesamo> I mean, now that it's got the attention it'll get there
<pedro3005> beware for bad jokes, pedro3005 is in the area!
 * starcraftman ducks for cover and heads to -team.
<starcraftman> should prolly continue any insanity over there too anyway.
 * phillw just ducks :-D
<Chesamo> Bad jokes are the best jokes
<bodhi_zazen> factoid of the day ?
<bodhi_zazen> !ssh -doh!
<Votebot> ALWAYS allow ssh FIRST when configuring iptables over ssh on a remote server
<bootstrap> starcraftman, I too get pidgin at the bottom after install, but when I receive messages, it goes to both pidgin and empathy.
<bootstrap> So.. is it safe to uninstall empathy?
<Chesamo> Yes.
<starcraftman> bootstrap: it appears so, try from the apt-get command line. Only abort if it tries to uninstall any main packages from the system, like nautilus.
<bootstrap> right right, ok
<bootstrap> empathy removed fine, 'chat' in the menu now does nothing. Is there anyway I can point that to pidgin?
<Chesamo> Try uninstalling and reinstalling pidgin
<bootstrap> alright
<bootstrap> uninstalling and installing pidgin did nothing
<Chesamo> Interesting.
<bootstrap> I just wanted the envelope to turn green when I receive a new pidgin IM.  It's really no big deal though.
<starcraftman> hmmm, bootstrap does removing the indicator aplet and readding it do anything?
<starcraftman> Other than that, it appears empathy was somehow tied into that applet.
<bootstrap> actually now pidgin is missing from there, let me try removing and readding
<bootstrap> nope, nothing
<bodhi_zazen> bootstrap: edit your menu =)
<bodhi_zazen> System -> pref -> main menu I think
<bodhi_zazen> Or if it is an applet, preferances ?
<bootstrap> bodhi_zazen, I don't know what you are referring to
<bodhi_zazen> bootstrap: bootstrap>	empathy removed fine, 'chat' in the menu now does nothing. Is there anyway I can point that to pidgin?
<bootstrap> 'chat' under the envelope icon in panel, sorry not menu
<bodhi_zazen> First, log out and back in , you may loose the applet
<bodhi_zazen> Second, if there are no preferences, remove the applet and make a launcher
<bodhi_zazen> point launcher @ pidgin
<bootstrap> I don't need a launcher
<bodhi_zazen> what do you want ?
<bodhi_zazen> The empathy applet may not be customizable, IDK
<bootstrap> i'm not using the empathy applet, I'll figure it out thanks
<ZachK_> bootstrap: What are you trying to do
<bodhi_zazen> He is trying to s/empathy/pidgin and is trying to customize a gnome applet
<bootstrap> The envelope icon 'chat' pointed to empathy, I installed pidgin.  Pidgin was placed at the bottom when clicking on the envelope icon. When I received messages, both empathy and pidgin were responding to them, I removed empathy, now the envelope icon has neither in it.  I wanted the envelope to notify me, by turning green, as it did with empathy, for pidgin.
<bodhi_zazen> apparently there is not a preferences dialog to point to pidgin, so either bug report or write an applet ;P
<Chesamo> Um,
<Chesamo> Pidgin has its own Dock icon
<Chesamo> tray icon*
<bodhi_zazen> but bootstrap does not want a differnet applet, lol
<Chesamo> It's not a separate applet
<Chesamo> It
<Chesamo> it's a part of Pidgin*
<bodhi_zazen> He wants the existing applet, the one with an envelope icon, to point to pidgin
<Chesamo> What else is his using with that applet?
<Chesamo> is he*
<bodhi_zazen> he does not want a laucher of some kind or the pidgin notification icon, so he may be SOL
<bodhi_zazen> empathy , lol
<bootstrap> ha
<bodhi_zazen> I am not familiar enough w/ gnome to know and I can not look until later
<Chesamo> Don't want the Pidtin notifier icon?
<Chesamo> Why not? That fulfills the need you have
<Chesamo> Pidgin* I'm so bad at typing today
<bootstrap> I liked the idea of having IM and Mail under the same icon, as with empathy and evolution.
<bootstrap> It really isn't a problem though, I'll figure it out.
<Chesamo> Heh. I use neither of those programs :P
<Jon_Monreal> bootstrap: I would try reinstalling Pidgin
<bootstrap> I've done this
<Jon_Monreal> bootstrap: And it's not there anymore?
<bootstrap> Nope
<bodhi_zazen> Jon_Monreal: I suggested he log out an back in, see if the applet changes ...
<Jon_Monreal> bodhi_zazen: Seems like a good idea
<Jon_Monreal> bodhi_zazen: I'm just checking for bugs or any similar situations
<bootstrap> after yet another restart, pidgin is back under the envelope
<Jon_Monreal> bootstrap: Awesomeness
<bootstrap> almost, Now I just have to make this envelope turn green on new messages, haha
<Jon_Monreal> bootstrap: It doesn't on IRC
<bootstrap> No, for pidgin
<Jon_Monreal> Only IM
<bootstrap> Works with empathy, not pidgin
<Jon_Monreal> bootstrap: Also, it only tuns green if you don't have the window open.
<bootstrap> I'm aware
<Jon_Monreal> bootstrap: I can confirm that it's supposed to turn green with Pidgin
<Chesamo> We know what it's /supposed/ to do.
<Jon_Monreal> bootstrap: You've tested it then?
<bootstrap> Yes.
<Jon_Monreal> Chesamo: Sorry about that. I didn't know if he knew that it's supposed to work in the first place
<Chesamo> He wouldn't be trying to troubleshoot it if he weren't, would he? ;-)
<Jon_Monreal> I've seen plenty of "I want to do"s in the forums where it isn't a feature, but it makes sense, yes
<bootstrap> would someone like to send an IM (aim) to sevenapples, my friend who I was testing with had to go.
<Jon_Monreal> Sure
<bootstrap> wait, i'm sorry
<bootstrap> sevenapples is my gmail
<Jon_Monreal> Okay
<bootstrap> fragrant caliber
<bootstrap> that's aim
<Jon_Monreal> Sending
<Jon_Monreal> Did it work?
<bootstrap> thanks, still no go
<Jon_Monreal> Perhaps you could try restarting Pidgin
<bootstrap> I've done this, I've killed processes,  I've restarted, intalled/reinstalled, all the simple things
<Jon_Monreal> I see
<Jon_Monreal> You could file a bug report against memenu
<bootstrap> eh, I guess, I'll play around a bit more
<Jon_Monreal> I'll be back in a couple
<ZachK_> !welcome | Appl6
<Votebot> Appl6: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-beginners! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edlik> kj
<edlik> I just updated to 10.04, now I have no gui desktop. Is this a common problem with this update?
<malev_> edlik, well, don't think is a common problem
<malev_> are you on the command line?¡
<ZachK_> edlik: Personally I wouldn't know but upgrading install of a full re-install is usually not recommended
<pedro3005> why does ubuntu even have an upgrading method if we're going to (rightfully) advise against it at all costs?
<Appl6> edlik: Did you install all of the regular updates to 9.10 before trying to upgrade to 10.04?  I didn't, and the upgrade process hosed my package database and attempted to uninstall ubuntu-desktop (this may have happened to you).
<ZachK_> pedro3005: I have know Idea dude
<Chesamo> Hm.
<Chesamo> I upgraded to 10.04 on three different machines and didn't suffer a loss of graphical environment
<edlik> I have command line. Appl6, no I did not install the regular updates prior to updating os.
<Appl6> edlik: Yeah I tried to cheat my way out of burning yet another CD for 10.04.  Bad idea =P.
<Chesamo> edlik, is re-installing Ubuntu out of the question? Because I may have a solution if it is.
<edlik> Chesamo, I would love to hear any suggestions you have. I would not want to do a complete reinstall, what is your suggestion?
<Appl6> edlik: When Chesamo's done, I have a few ideas, too (unless of course he's suggesting the same thing I am =).
<Chesamo> I have a script designed to take a command-line install and drop a graphical environment on top of it. Want to give it a shot?
<Chesamo> Unless Appl6's suggestions are less obtrusive.
<Appl6> Yeah, I'd like to look at something first.
<edlik> Chesamo, I will give it a try.
<Appl6> Can you try "aptitude show ubuntu-desktop" and tell me if it's installed?  It should be the second line or so
<ZachK_> Hey Chesamo
<Chesamo> edlik, listen to Appl6 first
<Chesamo> Hello, ZackK_
<edlik> says state: installed, automatically installed: no (these are the 2nd and 3rd lines)
<Appl6> edlik: Oh, well then I guess you didn't have the same problem I did.  What happens if you try: "startx &"
<Chesamo> Wouldn't he have to be root to startx? Unless that's changed since the last time I tried it (8.10)
<edlik> fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<Appl6> edlik: What if you hit Alt-F7 ?
<Chesamo> ....now THAT'S interesting.
<edlik> alt F7 shuts off my monitor
<Appl6> edlik: Wait what?!
<Chesamo> Are you thinking Fn+F7?
<Appl6> edlik: You mean you can't see anything on the screen, right?
<edlik> Alt-F7 hibernates my monitor
<edlik> Ctrl + Alt F5 to get it back
<ZachK_> Sounds lime something bad happened
<edlik> LOL
<Appl6> edlik: I see.  If you need more terminals then Alt+F1 through Alt+F6 should give you some.  Then Alt+F7 takes you to where your desktop should be.
<Ms_Angel_D> Hello Everyone
<Appl6> edlik: Try:
<Appl6> grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log               (that is, Xorg.ZERO.log)
<ZachK_> Ms_Angel_D: hey stranger
<Ms_Angel_D> Hi ZachK_
<Ms_Angel_D> ZachK_: yes I've been quite busy
<ZachK_> Ms_Angel_D: Join #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<edlik> Appl6, (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (???) unknown
<Appl6> edlik: OK, that's good.  If there were any lines besides that they would have been X errors.
<Appl6> edlik: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Appl6> edlik: And show me the contents of ~/.xinitrc .  If it doesn't exist, then make a new one with the following two lines:
<Appl6> xterm &
<Appl6> exec gnome-session
<Appl6> edlik: Then:
<Appl6> sudo killall Xorg ; startx
<Appl6> Sorry, that should have been:
<Appl6> sudo killall Xorg
<Appl6> startx
<Chesamo> or sudo killall && startx
<Appl6> sudo killall wouldn't be too helpful =P
<Chesamo> RIGHT. SHHH.
 * Chesamo inserts "Xorg" in there. YOU SAW NOTHING.
<Appl6> haha
<edlik> Appl6, xterm xt error cant open display
<edlik> display is not set
<Appl6> edlik: OK, but how about alt-f7?
<edlik> wow, lots of lines of stuff
<Appl6> edlik: Ha, that sounds bad =P.
<Appl6> edlik: Oh wait, lots of lines of stuff on your terminal?  What about alt-f7?
<Appl6> Chesamo: Can I see what your script does?
<Chesamo> Here's the Ubuntu Forums thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350592&page=2
<Chesamo> The code is in there
<edlik> Appl6, on Alt-F7, udevd[371]: sysfs {}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR {}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}= to match a parent device, in /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libchipcard-tools.rules:36
<Appl6> edlik: OK, that's way out of my league, haha.  Sorry =P.
<edlik> Appl6 thanks anyways :)
<Appl6> edlik: Yep, sure, no problem.
<Chesamo> Well, I'm not too sure how effective my script will be now
<Chesamo> Since it only installs, and you clearly have Xorg already installed
<Chesamo> You could try re-installing it with... sudo apt-get purge Xorg && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get install Xorg
<Appl6> Eek, that's dangerous.  It might ask to uninstall the house to meet dependencies =\.
<Appl6> Maybe, unless you know that it doesn't.
<Chesamo> I don't, that's why I'm hesitant to suggest that.
<Appl6> edlik: Do you have an ATI card, and have you installed fglrx drivers?
<TJ_D> Hi all
<Chesamo> Hello
<TJ_D> Quick question - I have a .patch file I want to apply to a program, I'm new to all the terminal commands and such...I assume I move it into the program directory, and use a command from terminal to install it?
<Chesamo> Oh, that's out of my hands. Sorry :C
<Appl6> TJ_D: The patch command is what you want to use.  It's usually just  patch < PATCHFILE, but there's an issue...
<Appl6> TJ_D: The .patch file usually has paths to files inside of it, if those are absolute paths (like /src/foo.c) then you'll need "patch -p1 < PATCHFILE", but if they're relative (src/foo.c) then "patch -p0 < PATCHFILE".
<TJ_D> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429841/
<Appl6> TJ_D: Keep in mind that .patch files usually apply to source code, so it's likely that you'll have to build the program yourself after you apply the patch.  If you're willing to share the program, and why you need the patch, I might be able to help you some more.
<TJ_D> That's a portion of the code, which is tf-50b7-log-timestamp+ansi, a patch to allow ansi logging in TinyFugue
<TJ_D> It's not a lot of code, I can share it all if you want
<Appl6> TJ_D: No, that's OK, the patch file is enough.  But you do realize that you'll have to compile this program after you apply the patch, right?
<TJ_D> Yes
<TJ_D> Should just have to go to the program and make? Or make clean?
<Chesamo> Well, you'll want to do make clean anyway
<TJ_D> I'm real new to Linux, heh
<Appl6> TJ_D: From what I can see on the TinyFugue webpage, the author wants you to take a look at the README file for instructions on how to compile it.
<Appl6> TJ_D: So it may not be just "make".
<Appl6> TJ_D: It looks like this webpage has the instructions you're looking for: http://www.ingwar.eu.org/en/tf/instrukcja.php
<TJ_D> yeah, reading those now thanks
<Appl6> I'm not sure why the ANSI timestamp patch is important, but you may want to consider the TinyFugue client available in the Ubuntu package manager (search for the name tf).
<TJ_D> That's what I currently have
<TJ_D> The patch should work the same, it's only a slight version change away from b7
<Appl6> There's also tf5 in the repos, in case you want to try that out.  I don't really do any MUDding, so I'm not sure.
<TJ_D> And TF is used for a MUD that has a very intricate combat system that requires the player to code a full system for a great variety of situations, ansi logging is helpful for reviewing exactly what's happening in logs after
<TJ_D> Or, that's what it's used for by me I meant
<TJ_D> Thanks for your help though, it pointed me where I needed to look
<Appl6> TJ_D: You're welcome.
<rossnixon> Anyone want to help with networking (LAN)?
<Appl6> rossnixon: You should try to ask a more specific question, and people will answer it if they have the knowledge.
<rossnixon> I can see the windows shares on my network, but it times out opening them. It used to work, I'm on 9.04.
<rossnixon> "Failed to retrieve share list from server" is what I get after about 20 seconds.
<rossnixon> Well, message starts "Unable to mount location", then the "failed to retrieve......."
<Appl6> Yeah, that could be a million things.  You could start by checking "sudo iptables -L" and "findsmb".
<rossnixon> Thanks, will try that
<rossnixon> iptables has INPUT FORWARD OUTPUT headings, but nothing listed under them.
<rossnixon> findsmb gives 192.168.1.4     NIXON-DESKTOP +[HOME] [Unix] [Samba 3.3.2]
<Appl6> I assume that's the only one you want to access?
<rossnixon> The HOME netork is the Windows one. When I open it, I see the computer share names, but they won't open.
<Appl6> Try "smbclient -L NIXON-DESKTOP"
<rossnixon> NIXON-DESKTOP is a share on my Ubuntu - the command returned info on my printers and Disk.
<Appl6> Oh, I see.
<Appl6> Well, there are way too many things that could be going wrong, sorry.
<rossnixon> I have XP running in Virtual Box, and I can ping myself.
<Appl6> Google has returned tons of hits, but since the error message is so uninformative, it could be anything.
<rossnixon> Oh well, thanks for trying. maybe I'll have to remove smb or samba. Yeah, I'll do a search. Thanks.
<Appl6> Sorry I couldn't help; good luck.
<TJ_D> I notice some of the programs I use I can just type say, 'tf5' into terminal to open, but others I have to navigate to...is there a way to define a shortcut for those applications?
<Appl6> TJ_D: When you just type 'tf5' into the terminal, it looks in all the directories in your PATH variable to find it.  For example, "echo $PATH" might return "/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin", which means that if you type 'tf5', it will look for /usr/bin/tf5, if that's not there then /usr/local/bin/tf5, if not that then /usr/sbin/tf5, and if not that then it says "command not found" or something.
<Appl6> TJ_D: If you want to avoid this, probably the best solution is this: "ln -s /absolute/path/to/tf5 /usr/local/bin/tf5".  Then you should be able to type tf5.
<Appl6> The command ln is ELL ENN.
<flames> hi everyone
<TJ_D> Are Xbox360 controllers supported by Ubuntu 10.04? I see on google people having no problem with plug n play, but I can't seem to find any way to test or check on the device
<TJ_D> by that I mean people having no problems in prior ubuntu versions
<ddecator> i think corded use works, but i'm not sure about wireless
<TJ_D> do you know how I can see if it's installed/working? I haven't put any games on this box yet, but when I do xinput list it doesn't show up
<TJ_D> It's wired
<ddecator> i'm not sure if you need to install anything extra or not. however, it depends on what game you are playing. many games won't recognize a controller being attached. i only have wireless controllers, so i haven't been able to test this..
<TJ_D> The light comes on when I plug it in, but any program that configures/tests it, such as joy2key, says 'must specify a target' and I'm not sure how to find if/where the device is
<ddecator> ah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<ddecator> not exactly "just works"...
<AJH101> Hello - I am having a problem logging into a fresh install of Lucid. I enter the password I know is correct and, although I get no failure message I am continually asked to log in again. This is despite having turned off the requirement to log in just after I installed. I am told this may be a bug with Plymoth? I confess I have no idea how to proceed. Can anyone help?
<AJH101> At the moment I am running on LiveCD
<ddecator> the plymouth issue was causing people who were logged in to sometimes be logged out, and that was fixed a while ago. what exactly happens when you try to log in?
<AJH101> The screen goes blank (some code does flash up briefly) and I am then asked to choose a user to enter my password.
<AJH101> I did run an update before I logged out too
<AJH101> (after my initial install)
<hobgoblin> AJH101: so it allowed you to login the first time?
<AJH101> After my initial install? Yes
<ddecator> sounds like it tries to login, but x crashes immediately and gdm reloads
<AJH101> What do I do about it?! lol
<ddecator> can you login if you boot into recovery mode?
<AJH101> Haven't been able to :-(
<ddecator> same issue?
<AJH101> yes
<ddecator> hm, i know when you boot into recovery mode, you can get to a cli so you can update the system without having a graphic interface. can't remember how to get into that though.
<hobgoblin> netroot at the recovery menu
<ddecator> yah, that's it
<hobgoblin> assuming you have ethernet
<AJH101> i am wireless at the moment but could find a cable
<AJH101> do i need that to proceed?
<ddecator> AJH101: if you have ethernet, you can choose netroot in the recovery menu then run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and see if an update is available that fixes the issue
<hobgoblin> AJH101: so you were originally set to autologin but that now fails?
<hobgoblin> no need for sudo in the root shell
<ddecator> ah, right
<hobgoblin> I would try to remove the autologin first - see if that helps
<ddecator> i haven't had to do that in a while, haha
<AJH101> when i installed for the seccond time i turned login off but it reset it seems
<ddecator> is there a way to disable that from cli?
<hobgoblin> yes - edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<AJH101> ok have opened that file - now what?
<AJH101> autologin=true
<AJH101> !!!
<AJH101> timedloginena[daemon]
<AJH101> AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<AJH101> AutomaticLogin=ubuntu
<AJH101> TimedLoginEnable=true
<AJH101> TimedLogin=ubuntu
<AJH101> TimedLoginDelay=10
<hobgoblin> try setting it to =false
<AJH101> which bit?! lol
<hobgoblin> AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<AJH101> then restart?
<hobgoblin> actually 2 secs
<hobgoblin> I will change mine and have a quick look
<AJH101> ok thanks
<hobgoblin> yep - just change that line
<AJH101> ok will now restart - fingers crossed...
<hobgoblin> ddecator: I'm off for a bit - when AJH comes back if all is not well I would get them to add a user in the recovery shell and try logging in with that one
<hobgoblin> also - what plymouth issue are they talking about?
<ddecator> hobgoblin: not sure how to do that tbh, never had to work with this stuff from cli before. i'm actually about to get off too since i have to get up in under 6 hours
<ddecator> the plymouth issue was with nvidia. certain things caused people to log out. the worst was hitting <enter> haha
<ddecator> that was way back in alpha though
<hobgoblin|afk> ddecator: adduser <username>  add them to groups with adduser <username> <groupname> you can get a list of what groups someone is in with groups <username>
<hobgoblin|afk> cya later
<ddecator> hobgoblin|afk: thanks, cya
<AJH101> Now my pc wants to start in low graphics mode!
<ddecator> ouch..were you able to log in?
<AJH101> didnt get that far - just seemed to run some code then hang
<ddecator> at what point in the boot process did it hang?
<AJH101> before i got to any login page or desktop
<ddecator> was there any text on the screen when it hung?
<AJH101>  it was waiting for cups driver (?) i think but do not know if that was what made it hang
<ddecator> odd...but when it hung, the screen was blank?
<AJH101> i think it was loading drivers etc
<AJH101> another fresh install?!
<ddecator> if there was text on the screen, then telling us what it said may help us determine what the cause could be, and we could help you to get it booting by making some adjustments in recovery mode
<AJH101> except i could not login in rec mode! lol
<ddecator> however, i need to get up in just over 5 hours, so need to go to bed. sorry, but others will be waking up and getting on soon, so good luck and i hope someone will help you figure out the cause of this =)
<ddecator> right, but you can access a cli, which you can use to hopefully fix the problem
<AJH101> download a newer iso?
<ddecator> if you downloaded the iso for the official lucid release, then you shouldn't have any issues (shouldn't being the key part...from the sounds of things, an update may have broken something)
<AJH101> ok thanks - now go and sleep :-)
<ddecator> will do. sorry for the issues you're experiencing. i promise ubuntu is usually very stable =)
<Appl6> AJH101: I haven't been following; what issues are you having?
<AJH101> continuous login loop on frsh install of lucid
<AJH101> have been told it may be a plymouth bug?
<Appl6> AJH101: To verify, fresh install means not an upgrade from 9.10?
<AJH101> yes
<Appl6> AJH101: The login loop, is it just the graphical login?  Can you login from a vterm?
<AJH101> gui - yes
<Appl6> AJH101: The second part was whether you can login from a virtual terminal, like by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 at the graphical login screen.
<AJH101> cannot log with gui - can with term
<Appl6> AJH101: Did you check for updates from the terminal?
<AJH101> have tried so many things i do not know what state my system is in now - another fresh install and start again?!
<Appl6> AJH101: If you tried a fresh install recently and had the exact same problem, I'm not sure that will help.
<Appl6> AJH101: But I wanted to know if you have checked for updates, sudo aptitude full-upgrade from the command line.
<AJH101> no but i can start solutions with a 'clean slate'?!
<AJH101> can i try that from my live cd running now?
<Appl6> AJH101: Is that your only computer?  In the sense that you can't just try stuff because you have to reboot?
<AJH101> only one running ubuntu
<Appl6> AJH101: You have only one computer, or you have only one computer that runs ubuntu?
<AJH101> only 1 with ubuntu
<Appl6> AJH101: So you can use the other to chat?
<AJH101> oic - will have to continue this later but good idea! thanks
<TJ_D> Hello
<Gyro54> Can anyone help with 10.04 upgrade caused low resolution on my Nvidia GT216 card?
<Gyro54> Do you think a clean install would recognise the card and work correctly?
<Gyro54> A Live Fedora12 install has correct res and works fine.
<starcraft> Gyro54: try just reinstalling the driver? I guess it got disabled on upgrade. You can re-enable if so by the hardware-drivers menu.
<Gyro54> I tried that several times but it has not worked.
<Gyro54> I have installed Fedora but would prefer Ubuntu
<Gyro54> I have been trying to fix the 10.04 upgrade for a week and gave up today and installed Fedora - looks nice but not as nice as Ubuntu to use.
<starcraft> Gyro54: hmmm, I think I know the problem, nouveau driver needs to be blacklisted I think. It's been added to lucid and I believe it conflicts.
<Gyro54> starcraft: I did that but I got lost in the maize of information for Nvidia problems. There is so much info to go through.
<Gyro54> starcraft: I think I tried a different fix each night and finally stuffed up the whole upgrade.
<starcraft> Gyro54: well maybe you ought simply try a clean install? Have a seperate home partition? Then all your settings will be there after.
<starcraft> I know hardwaredrivers worked fine to enable my nvidia 260 on a clean.
<Gyro54> starcraft: Thats great I was worried that I had a difficult card to setup. Thanks for your help.
<th5th> afternoon all
<th5th> can anyone help me get my wifi set up on samsung nb30
<th5th> driver shows up in lshw but as DISABLED :(
<ZachK_> th5th: Hmmm...what ubuntu version
<ZachK_> !welcome | bilalakhtar
<Votebot> bilalakhtar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-beginners! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<th5th> lucid
<ZachK_> Ok...pardon my forgetfullness but what is the version number for lucid again?
<mohi1> ZachK_, hes always remaining here. he just rejoined =]
<bilalakhtar> ZachK_: There is no need to say that. I am not a beginner in any way. using ubuntu since 2 years and you better know about !botabuse
<th5th> 10.04 newest release
<bilalakhtar> !botabuse > ZachK_
<ZachK_> Well look at you mohi1! Long time no see pal
<ZachK_> th5th: Hmm...so the drive is "there" just not enabled?
<mohi1> ya ZachK_ you've been busy nah
<ZachK_> mohi1: What with college? And three wiki projects yes I'm very busy
<mohi1> ok
<th5th> Zachk_, as far as i can tell. when i run lshw -C network it shows *-network DISABLED but in the configure line driver=rtl819xE
<ZachK_> th5th: Hmmm. Did you do a full install or an upgrade
<th5th> full. using mini.iso
<ZachK_> mohi1: You got any ideas on th5th 's issue?
<mohi1> sorry i was away. lemme see it
<th5th> on the forums people say that using ndiswrapper works, but it seems like it's almost working without ndiswrapper...
<th5th> although i did just find this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460038
<mohi1> th5th, tried this?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9203922#post9203922 #136
<mohi1> th5th, yours is of similar kind?
<mohi1> duanedesign, there??
<duanedesign> hello
<mohi1> can you help th5th
<th5th> no i think the asus netbooks use atheros or ralink chips. mine is rtl8192e
<mohi1> ok
<duanedesign> th5th: mine shows up as disabled if I dont have 'enable wireless' selected in the Network Manager applet menu. Or if the hardware switch is enabled
<th5th> duanedesign: thanks i will look into it...
<duanedesign> th5th: looks like a few others on the forum have had the same problem
<th5th> duanedesign: yeah i am going to try one of the solutions posted. seems its a firmware upgrade http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460038
<th5th> ok rebooting let's see if it works :O
<th5th> woop success
<th5th> duanedesign ZachK_ thanks a lot :D
<ZachK_> th5th: No prob
<th5th> ok, i will probably be back... ;)
<ZachK_> th5th: Cool...definitely come back dude...let us know how it turned out
<th5th> exit
<th5th> lol
<AJH101> Hi is this the right channel for u1?
<edlik> please help.. I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now have no gui. On reboot I see the kubuntu splash screen, when it gets done my monitor shuts off, I can turn it on with ctrl+alt+F5 but only to have command line.
<arundracula> I re installed Grub2. But Windows loader showing error: no such device :xxxxxxx(uuid of my Linux partition)
<arundracula> But I can enter into my Ubuntu
<arundracula> Help pls
<phillw> hi arundracula
<phillw> which version of windows are you using?
<arundracula> Windows 7
<arundracula> And now in ubuntu I typed sudo update-grub2 and the windows loader option is not there..
<arundracula> My windows is in sda1 and Ubuntu is in sda8
<Chesamo> arunracula: try sudo update-grub, not sudo update-grub2
<Chesamo> arundracula*
<arundracula> My ubuntu is 9.10 and it contains grub2, right?
<Chesamo> update-grub2 updates the GRUB program
<arundracula> what if I run update-grub in my 9.10?
<Chesamo> It'll update the GRUB configuration, as expected.
<pedro3005> edlik, might be dumb but have you tried 'startx'?
 * phillw hi folks, have a quick look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477102
<edlik> Yes, but gives "Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0"
<arundracula> Update-grub shows this
<arundracula> ls: cannot access /media/BC8CFA4F8CFA0424/boot Boot: No such file or directory
<pedro3005> edlik, CTRL ATL F7?
<phillw> post #3 has a solution
<Chesamo> arundracula: sudo?
<phillw> arundracula: and Chesamo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477102 - take a look at it
<arundracula> yes
<bootstrap> Is there a version of virtualbox for 10.04?
<phillw> post #3 has a solution, just follow it carefully, kansassnoob is a really good guy & his instructions work.
<pedro3005> bootstrap, have you tried installing it from the repositories?
<bootstrap> No, in the past the repositories did not have the newest version.
<Chesamo> bootstrap: the website should have one
<bootstrap> the website only has up to 9.10 listed, will that work?
<Chesamo> bootstrap: I believe (not confirmed) that the 9.10 should work.
<Chesamo> bootstrap: I can try it on my VM if you want.
<bootstrap> Sure, if you want.
<edlik> pedro3005: Ctrl Alt F7 brings up another screen with "(process:290): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)"
<pedro3005> edlik, have you tried updating your packages?
<pedro3005> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Chesamo> .....durp
<Chesamo> bootstrap: I just realized that VBox won't compile under VBox... I'll go get my laptop and see if it'll install there
<bootstrap> Chesamo: Ok, thanks.
<Chesamo> bootstrap: On second thought... it's running, let me see if the VM will run
<Chesamo> Oh, duh. I don't have GCC installed on this machine :B
<AJH101> Hi is this the right channel for u1?
<pedro3005> AJH101, what is u1?
<Chesamo> ubuntu onw
<Chesamo> one*
<bootstrap> Chesamo: Alright, don't worry about it, thank though, I'll give the 9.10 version a try
<AJH101> Ubuntu One :-)
<Chesamo> bootstrap: Nah, I just got it working. It seems to work fine.
<bootstrap> Chesamo: Oh, great, thanks.
<Chesamo> bootstrap: No problem.
<pedro3005> AJH101, well, there is #ubuntuone
<AJH101> How do I connect my machine automatically to Ubuntu One please?
<AJH101> ah! Thanks
<edlik> pedro3005: yep, did all of that
<new_user> Hello?
<pedro3005> edlik, do this? sudo apt-get install nscd
<pedro3005> hello new_user
<pedro3005> edlik, do this: *
<Chesamo> Heya, new_user
<new_user> Thanks.
<new_user> Just wondering if I could get a little help on a problem I've never ran into with Ubuntu 9 Live CD.
<new_user> Just downloaded 10 and a small problem arose.
<Chesamo> I assume you mean 10.04
<new_user> Yes.
<Chesamo> (the numbers are significant)
<Chesamo> what seems to be the problem?
<new_user1> child-rip is in the string.
<new_user1> This is annoying
<Chesamo> "child-rip is in the string"? Can you elaborate on that?
<new_user1> Any idea of why it wound hang on that one string and not continue booting into the CD so I can install 10.04?
<Chesamo> Did you do a disc check?
<new_user1> The strings that scroll down the screen as the CD is getting ready to launch.  Disc Check?  No.  The CD will not launch.  I've burned two CDs of two ISO files and both do this at the same point.
<new_user1> No matter how long I let it sit there, it does nothing.
<Chesamo> By "strings" I guess you mean stdout logging. Did you try burning the disc at the lowest possible speed? Did you do a consstency (MD5) check on the ISO?
<new_user1> Don't know how to check the ISO. I tried to do from USB, but it still launches Windows instead of the USB.  Is there a special way to apply the installer to the USB thumb drive.  I just copied and pasted.  lol
<new_user1> Ignorance here.
<Chesamo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  This is old, but still applies to 10.04
<new_user1> Thanks.
<Chesamo> No problem.
<Chesamo> Let me know if you need anything else.
<new_user1> Which USB Creator works on WIndows?
<new_user1> If I use a USB to install it, then it shouldn't corrupt as easy?  My theory...
<new_user1> Sorry.
<new_user1> Should have kept reading.  Void that question!
<Chesamo> Oh, there's a program I used a while ago..... what was it called....
<ZachK_> new_user1: try Wubi
<Chesamo> Hah. Sorry, one of my alt nicks is "Void" and you accidentally highlighted me.
<ZachK_> new_user1: http://wubi-installer.org/
<new_user1> Didn't read down far enough for the Windows info.  I would do Wubi, but I want a dedicated install for Ubuntu.
<new_user1> I want to really get into this OS full time and learn it.
<new_user1> And I want to dualboot
<ZachK_> new_user1: ah dual boot eh?
<ZachK_> new_user1: i wrote a page on that
<new_user1> Yup.  Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04.
<new_user1> Pass the link...
<new_user1> Be more than happy to read.  :-)
<ZachK_> new_user1: it was written using Vista and 9.10 ubuntu but it might still apply
<ZachK_> http://gwos.org/udsf/doku.php/core:dualbooting:ubuntu
<ZachK_> and here is one i found on the ubuntu help site... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<new_user1> I believe a lot of the information is still relevant in your article.
<ZachK_> cool
<new_user1> I didn't know to defrag and then split it using windows.  I was going to use the supplied one on the disc.  Is it very important to defrag first?  I'm beginning to think it is.
<ZachK_> new_user1: it may not be like, SUPER Priority but I'd definitely recommend it
<Chesamo> Yes, because when you resize paritions it doesn't necessarily do it nondestructively
<ZachK_> +1 Chesamo
<Chesamo> Unless you use GParted. GParted nondestructively resizes partitions. It's pretty neat.
 * ZachK_ once again will agree with Chesamo
 * ZachK_ has used GParted many times....awesome program
<new_user1> On the disc or what?
<new_user1> I think it would be faster.
<new_user1> Sorry I keep asking questions when there is Google for the simple stuff.  lol
<Chesamo> GParted has its own boot disc.... I personally use RiP, because it boots faster
<new_user1> Now it's not seeming faster.  lol
<new_user1> I'm glad this chat is here because it seems as if I've stepped off into something I thought I knew the just about, but knew very little.
<Chesamo> That's what we
<Chesamo> we're here for*
<new_user1> What are you talking about, RiP?
<new_user1> Just started a Defrag, and will partition tomorrow maybe.
<Chesamo> RiP, Recovery is Possible. It's a boot disc with several helpful utilities on it. GParted is one of the apps I use the most on it. http://rip.7bf.de/current/
<new_user1> I think I might do it through Windows to repartition.  Bad idea?
<new_user1> after the defrag.
 * ZachK_ is stepping away for a minute
<Chesamo> I don't know, I've never used the Windows utility.
<new_user1> So, I went to the link for RiP.  Which one do I want to download exactly?
<new_user1> I would like to be able to boot it from USB is possible.
<Chesamo> There used to be a utility... let's see if I can find it
<Chesamo> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-rip-linux-to-usb-from-windows/
<new_user1> So, with this RiP LinuX 9.3 on my USB I should not have to defrag?
<new_user1> I will do it anyway, since this download will take a minute or two.
<Chesamo> In theory, yes.
<new_user1> Okay.
<Chesamo> Defragmentation will take much, MUCH longer than a minute or two.
<new_user1> I know.  ;-)
<new_user1> Been around Windows for a long time, just not Linux.
 * Chesamo nods
<new_user1> I just want to venture out and see all about this and gain some more knowledge.
<new_user1> Love to become a power user one day.
<new_user1> I have the two sites and all the instructions.  I think I will turn in for the night and let this computer keep going.
<new_user1> Anything I need to be aware of before jumping off into this that the site doesn't really cover?
<Chesamo> Not that I can see
<new_user1> Cool.  Thank you so much for helping me.  lol
<new_user1> Learning a lot just now and am better for it.
<Chesamo> Indeed.
<ZachK_> Chesamo: well that proved to be interesting did it not?
<Chesamo> Mmhm.
<Chesamo> Connection issues, oppl_?
<oppl_> not really, thanks ... was just a vpn-connection that disconnected me.
<pointydrip> does anyone have any experience with install Dell bios drivers?
<pointydrip> I am  looking for the appropriate .hdrs on dell's site http://linux.dell.com/repo/software/bios-hdrs/
<pointydrip> my system id does not appear in their list...
<pointydrip> the system id when I run getSystemId is 0x02F4
<malev_> pointydrip, no, I don't. but, didn't know I could update the system bios from linux?
<pointydrip> im following these instructions: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/howto-easily-upgrade-dell-bios-in.html
<pointydrip> it looks solid, but I can't match up the id's which I feel is crucial
<malev_> yes, that is crucial
<malev_> pointydrip, and Why don't you ask at Dells support center?
<pointydrip> ...I'll try that thanks
<pointydrip> ...right it's a netbook, Dell doesn't provide tech support for netbooks apparrently
<Chesamo> Really? That sounds odd
<pointydrip> at least not in canada
<pointydrip> I tried the chat and calling
<malev_> that is impossible! Are U sure?
<malev_> I thought Dell has one of the best customer supports
<pointydrip> positive, go to: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/howto-easily-upgrade-dell-bios-in.html
<malev_> that why I bought one
<pointydrip> type in cq4w5k1
<pointydrip> sorry wrong link: http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/chat/hardware_chat?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<pointydrip> ...apparently tech support is easily tricked by supplying a different service tag
<pointydrip> FYI dell has a direct line for ubuntu support: 1 866 622 1947
<pointydrip> ...which has dropped my call 4 times
<pointydrip> I guess I'll try during the week...
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-09
<tronyx> BLARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Chesamo> What's up, tronyx?
<tronyx> sitting on my ass
<tronyx> you?
<muzha> hey tronyx
<tronyx> hi
<muzha> tronyx, sup brothah?
<tronyx> nada
<muzha> word
<tronyx> o.o paul?
<muzha> jawohl :)
<tronyx> change of name my love?
<muzha> tronyx, just keeping a low profile sweet thang
<tronyx> i see mon ami
<muzha> tronyx, s'new these days? did you wrap up that course?
<muzha> or is that a sore subject
<tronyx> sore subject
<tronyx> lol
<muzha> aye
<muzha> no worries
<tronyx> but i love you nonetheless
<muzha> tronyx, back atcha ;)
<tronyx> so many people in this channel
<tronyx> ping ajmorris
<tronyx> haven't heard from ajmorris in a long time
<muzha> yeah
<muzha> I saw him a few nights ago
<muzha> uh oh
<tronyx> RAWRRRRRRR
<muzha> /part outa here
<tronyx> =p
<tronyx> just checking
<muzha> :P
<tronyx> howdy ibuclaw
<tronyx> jesus i hate being on call
<muzha> tronyx, aye mate
<tronyx> and i still hate the security section of the forums lol
<muzha> LOLZ PEN TEST MY NETWORKZ
<ibuclaw> tronyx, =P
<tronyx> <3 ibuclaw
<muzha> hayyyyy ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> muzha, try using wireshark for that
<tronyx> the security forum is the epitome of not using the search function
<muzha> tronyx, yeah man
<muzha> fucking absurd
<tronyx> trolls, people who don't use the search function, and general....shennanigans
<ddecator> er, no offense, but maybe this should move to the -team channel? haha
<ZachK_> !language | muzha
<Votebot> muzha: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tronyx> "THING UBUNTY IS SECURE!? How about this rkhunter log on fresh 19.298 install!!! PWNT WINE IN VIRUSES!!!.@# LINUZ!'
<muzha> tronyx, goddamn right
<tronyx> i love security, we all know this
<ZachK_> muzha: nice to see you too paul
<muzha> you too ZachK_ :)
<tronyx> and if there was ever an original post in that section, i would respond so fast
<tronyx> but alas, it's always the same
<ZachK_> muzha: what's with the nick?
<muzha> ZachK_, keeping a low profile. This is my alias fyi
 * tronyx waves to ZachK_ 
<ZachK_> muzha: ah...
<ZachK_> hey tronyx long time no see man! where the hell have you been!?!?!
<tronyx> oh i am always here in some form or another ;)
<tronyx> it's like the bat signal, just ping me and i will get back to you, otherwise i just lurk lol
<ZachK_> tronyx: ah..well nice to see you back
<muzha> tronyx, yeah
<tronyx> good to see you as well ZachK_ =D
<ZachK_> tronyx: hey....you like wiki work?
<tronyx> what do you mean do i like wiki work?
<ibuclaw> muzha, as soon as you said 'fscking absurd' your cover was blown ;)
<tronyx> like wiki markup language?
<muzha> ibuclaw, you should know this nick o.O
<ZachK_> like actual wiki work..editing, making pages...
<tronyx> well, it's marking up languages
<tronyx> what are you getting at ZachK_  my love?
<ibuclaw> muzha, I don't keep track of names and changes. Personalities stick out though.
<ZachK_> tronyx: do you want to do wiki
<muzha> ibuclaw, aye, they sure do
<tronyx> depends ZachK_
<tronyx> what do you have in mind?
<ZachK_> tronyx: Summer of Documentation
<tronyx> i have an erection
<tronyx> go on
<muzha> SoDomy
<tronyx> just kidding, but you can continue...
<tronyx> lol
<tronyx> Iron Man 2 is a good movie btw
<muzha> tronyx, what's the hardest thing about killing a 5 year old?
<muzha> tronyx, my dick
<ibuclaw> Where's the Summer of Documentation?
<tronyx> oh god
<ibuclaw> Laid off with all the other tech writers.
<tronyx> what do we document ZachK_ ?
<muzha> P.S. let's move this to #ubuntu-beginners-team tronyx
<ZachK_> it's a project by the WIki FG/Lead which is targeted at doing a major overhaul of the wiki/help.ubuntu site
<aluex> hi
<aluex> I met a problem when have upgraded my ubuntu
<aluex> the version now is 10.04
<aluex> and i used UNR 9.10
<aluex> it works well
<aluex> but something goes wrong under 10.04
<aluex> everytime i start up, many nautilus opens
<ddecator> as in many nautilus windows open up on every login?
<aluex> yes
<aluex> too many
<ddecator> do they all open the same thing?
<aluex> i didn't notice.
<aluex> they are unvisible
<aluex> but i can see them from task list
<aluex> on the panel
<ddecator> and each one just says "Nautilus"?
<aluex> they are too many and i cannot see the title
<aluex> only the icon
<ddecator> strange. are you able to click them and bring up a window?
<aluex> no,nothing happens after a click
<aluex> and computer becomes slow
<aluex> whatsmore,my main menu lost the item "Applications"
<ddecator> just "Applications"?
<aluex> Yes
<ddecator> very odd, the three menus are part of the same applet. well, first off, sorry for the trouble you are having
<aluex> x(
<aluex> i mean,"Applications" is still there,but it's empty
<aluex> and nothing happens after clicking "Edit menus"
<ddecator> ah, i was just going to ask you to do that, haha
<aluex> what could i do..?
<ddecator> if you run 'top' in a terminal, is nautilus taking up most of the CPU?
<aluex> ok,i will have a try.
<aluex> back in few minutes
<aluex> back
<aluex> this time nautilus works well
<aluex> and i m confused
<ddecator> well at least that's improvement =)
<ddecator> what about Applications?
<aluex> still not..
<ddecator> does Edit Menus still not work either?
<aluex> no.it doesn't
<Appl6> aluex: aptitude show alacarte    is it installed?
<aluex> what's that?
<ddecator> allows you to edit gnome menus
<ddecator> !info alacarte
<Appl6> aluex: Sorry, "aptitude show alacarte" is a command for the terminal.
<ddecator> ...there isn't a bot in here other than the logger, is there
<aluex> ?
<Appl6> aluex: Run it and the State: line will say if it's installed.
<aluex> installed
<Appl6> aluex: OK, try "sudo aptitude reinstall alacarte"
<aluex> ok
<ddecator> if it still doesn't work after that, try running just 'alacarte' in a terminal and see what output you get (should just open the menu editor)
<aluex> oh
<aluex> still in process...
<ddecator> when you run 'alacarte'?
<aluex> Traceback (most recent call last):
<aluex>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 36, in <module>
<aluex>     main()
<aluex>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 32, in main
<aluex>     app = MainWindow(datadir, version, sys.argv)
<aluex>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 48, in __init__
<aluex>     self.editor = MenuEditor()
<aluex>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/Alacarte/MenuEditor.py", line 36, in __init__
<aluex>     self.__loadMenus()
<aluex>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/Alacarte/MenuEditor.py", line 48, in __loadMenus
<aluex>     self.applications.dom = xml.dom.minidom.parse(self.applications.path)
<aluex>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/xml/dom/minidom.py", line 1918, in parse
<aluex>     return expatbuilder.parse(file)
<ddecator> aluex: pastebin long output please
<aluex>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/xml/dom/expatbuilder.py", line 924, in parse
<aluex>     result = builder.parseFile(fp)
<aluex>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/xml/dom/expatbuilder.py", line 211, in parseFile
<aluex>     parser.Parse("", True)
<aluex> xml.parsers.expat.ExpatError: no element found: line 1, column 0
<aluex> pastebin?
<ddecator> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ddecator> it allows you to put a lot of output into a text field and it gives you a link so we can look at it without the channel being filled with output messages =)
<bootstrap> This is interesting. I installed digiKam, went to applications/graphics to run it, and it isn't listed. I went to edit the menu, and digiKam is listed, along with DNGConverter which is not being displayed in menu either.  I checked their properties to see if the command was correct, it was.  Back to menu they are listed now. I have to 'edit menu' click on properties before they are shown in menu. Any Ideas?
<aluex> oh ,i see.
<aluex> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/430333/
<aluex> this is convenient
<ddecator> yes it is. have you updated through the terminal or with the update manager to make sure you have the most recent versions of packages?
<aluex> yes
<ddecator> bootstrap: not sure. i've had it take a minute for something to show up before, so maybe the timing was a coincidence?
<bootstrap> I checked a bit more, it is only happening with KDE programs.
<bootstrap> Is konqueror installed by default with ubuntu 10.04?
<aluex> ddecator, my system is up-to-date
<ddecator> bootstrap: it is on kubuntu i believe, but not ubuntu
<ddecator> aluex: let me look for any bug reports a sec
<aluex> ok.
<bootstrap> ddecator: yeah it was present after I installed ubuntu though
<ddecator> bootstrap: a fresh install of ubuntu?
<bootstrap> ddecator: Yes. I did install in a partition next to kde though, but I have never seen this happen before.
<ddecator> bootstrap: and i've never heard of it happening before..
<bootstrap> ddecator: I did already have three primary partitions, so I had to install it in the kde partition but...
<bootstrap> ... I don't understand
<ddecator> aluex: looking at bug 79205, it suggests running 'rm ~/.config/menus/applications.menu' which will reset your applications menu
<ddecator> if that doesn't work, there is another possibility
<ddecator> bootstrap: i don't either unfortunately, but that's not exactly my area
<aluex> ddecator, ok,i then have a try
<aluex> ddecator, thank you
<aluex> it fixed
<Appl6> bootstrap: Try "aptitude why konqueror"
<ddecator> aluex: np =)
<aluex> but nothing happens after clicking "Edit menus"
<aluex> "Applications" is back
<bootstrap> Appl6: i   digikam      Recommends kipi-plugins
<bootstrap> i A kipi-plugins Recommends konqueror
<bootstrap> Is that why I have konqueror?
<Appl6> bootstrap: Yes.  Package managers have changed to install not just the "depends" packages which are NEEDED, to also installing the "recommends" packages.
<Appl6> bootstrap: So when you installed digikam it "recommends" installed kipi-plugins, which "recommended" konqueror, and so you got konqueror.
<bootstrap> Appl6: ah, ok, thanks, I was doing ten things at once when it I installed it, wasn't paying attention. Thank you.
<Appl6> bootstrap: It's an issue because some packages have "recommends" like "I'm a browser and it would be recommended if you had fonts on your computer, but you can just look at the images if you want."
<kidtp> hello
<kidtp> i am having trouble with youtube videos. any help?
<kidtp> they lag when i play them
<Appl6> bootstrap: And other packages are like "I'm a regular photo editor.  It is recommended that you install everything every produced for KDE so you get a KILLER EXPERIENCE."
<bootstrap> Appl6: I see.
<kidtp> i have tried a couple different things and none have worked
<bootstrap> Appl6: Yeah I have dolphin now too, I just found.
<aluex> oh. poor aluex..
<Appl6> bootstrap: Yeah, some applications are arguably broken if you don't have their "recommends", and others will pull in like all of KDE.
<kidtp> I also just switched to ubuntu today and my mic and webcam do not work. i thought it was just internal equipment that got messed up but i plugged in an external mic and it still did not work
<Appl6> bootstrap: If you install packages from the command line, you can do "apt-get --simulate install PACKAGE", which will show you all the stuff that it would have installed if you did it for real.  If it's too much crap, you can do "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install PACKAGE" to avoid the recommended packages.
<bootstrap> Appl6: Alright, good to know, thanks very much.
<ZachK_> kidtp: what ubuntu version
<kidtp> tbh idk
<Appl6> bootstrap: Sure.
<kidtp> Zachk: i installed the newest version today. 64 bit
<ZachK_> kidtp: hmm
<ZachK_> kidtp: ask around about your issue..sorry that i can't help atm as i must go fetch some dinner but i shall return k?
<kidtp> zachk: ok
<kidtp> zachk: i will most likely be here : )
<Appl6> kidtp: System -> About Ubuntu
<Appl6> kidtp: The first line should tell you what version you're running.
<kidtp> appl6: thank you. i am using 10.04
<aluex> alacarte still cannot run
<Appl6> kidtp:  So I have neither a webcam nor a microphone, nor have I ever tried to set one up.  It would be great if someone would step up now =), but failing that let me take a look on the Internet.
<kidtp> appl6: tyvm
<Appl6> kidtp: Have you ever used any Linux distribution before?
<Appl6> kidtp: As in, before today.
<Appl6> aluex: Is alacarte giving you the same error you had before?  The python backtrace?
<kidtp> appl6: nope. i was getting aggrivated with windows becasue it doesnt move as fast as i would like so i spent this week researching and then today i installed it (note: i am only 14)
<aluex> Appl6, yes
<aluex> almost the same
<Appl6> kidtp: The reason I ask is because Linux has major hardware compatibility issues.  Basically, you buy something like a mic or something at the store, and the chances it works on Windows are like 99.999%, and the chances it works on Linux are like 50%.
<Vantrax> Appl6, that was true a few years ago, no so much today. Linux actually supports more hardware than windows does.
<Appl6> kidtp: The problem is people who make hardware only write drivers for Windows, and not for Linux, so we have to figure out how to use them on our own, and that's difficult and time-consuming.
<Appl6> Vantrax: Yes, it supports much more old hardware.  If you consider only hardware released recently, the picture is much different.  graphics cards *cough*
<Vantrax> Appl6, it supports any current graphics card release from the major vendors.
<Vantrax> ATI and Nvidia supply linux drivers
<Vantrax> im using the Nvidia ones on my laptop now
<kidtp> kidtp:hmm, i foudn someone in another ubuntu channel that is giving me all these command lines to put in
<kidtp> i just talked to myself...
<Appl6> kidtp: OK, listen to them!  haha
<Appl6> Vantrax: You can't be serious.  People are constantly having serious issues, kernel panic level issues, with buggy proprietary drivers.
<kidtp> appl6: how do i put a command in? lol
<Vantrax> im using the Nvidia ones installed via envy-ng with not a single problem
<Appl6> Vantrax: Proof by anecdote, awesome.  I don't think this is worth continuing.
<Appl6> kidtp: Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Appl6> kidtp: It's an extremely important application; people will give you commands to run all the time.
<Vantrax> Appl6, ok, if you want to go another step, i run a fleet of linux machines with a mix of intel, ati, and nvidia cards
<Vantrax> with no problems at all
<Vantrax> over 700 machines running Linux
<Vantrax> its still proof by anecdote, but the scale is larger, and covering alot of models
<Appl6> kidtp: You can right click the Terminal and select "Add to panel" if you want it to show up just to the right of the System menu.
<kidtp> appl6: ok thanx :)  now i have to figure out what to do now that the guy stopped helping me
<Vantrax> kidtp, try to get him back by typing using his name in the chat, or open a private chat with /msg <name> <message>
<kidtp> appl6: it is asking me for a password. would that be my login password?
<Vantrax> yes
<Appl6> kidtp: By the way, I'm also in #ubuntu, so I can watch from there.
<kidtp> vantrax: was that yes aimed at me?
<kidtp> appl6: ok cool
<bootstrap> kidtp: the yes was aimed at you
<Appl6> kidtp: Yes, use your login password.
<kidtp> it isnt letting me type anything
<bootstrap> it may not look like it is
<Appl6> kidtp: It doesn't display it so that people looking over your shoulder can't read your password
<Appl6> kidtp: It's like the all asterisks thing, except with no asterisks, ha.
<kidtp> wow lol
<kidtp> that is kinda silly imo
<kidtp> and i just typed in this command and dont know what it is doing...is that bad?
<Appl6> kidtp: What command?
<kidtp> 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Vantrax> thats safe
<kidtp> ok cool
<Vantrax> good one to install
<kidtp> what does it do?
<Vantrax> i would run sudo jockey-gtk too and check if you have restricted drivers available
<kidtp> ok thanks
<Vantrax> kidtp, installs a bunch of stuff like flash and java
<kidtp> ohhhhhhhh
<Vantrax> vid codecs
<kidtp> vantrax: this should help with my youtube problems i hope
<Vantrax> yes
<kidtp> once it is done do i close it?
<Appl6> kidtp: sudo means "run this as administrator (root)".  apt-get is what you use to install or uninstall stuff.  install means install.  ubuntu-restricted-extras is the name of thing you're installing, and it has the stuff Vantrax mentioned.
<Appl6> kidtp: You probably want to leave it open; you use it for a lot.
<kidtp> appl6: ok thanks
<Vantrax> its whats called a meta package, it has a ton of smaller packages in it, but is bundled for convenience
<Vantrax> afk a bit for lunch
<atilla> Any clue on how to install sound drivers? i have karmic .10 and have been unable to get any sound even after following other forums.
<kidtp> i was thinking about switching back to windows because of all the problems i encountered but now i realize all linux takes is a little time and effort and it can be better
<Appl6> kidtp: Most of the problems are encountered the first time you install.  After that it should be pretty smooth sailing.  The killer is when you find a bug that no one fixes, or where no one knows how to make something work.
<kidtp> appl6: you have been a lot of help. i still have one more problem tho. actually two but ill take it one at a time :) . the first is with a music streaming website called napster. i get an error message when i try to play a song. any ideas?
<Appl6> kidtp: Whenever you get an error, you should always put the full text of the error on pastebin.ubuntu.com.
<Appl6> kidtp: I mean, if you want other people to help you with it.
<kidtp> appl6: ok, i will try that.  my second problem is itunes...i have an ipod touch and obviously i cant sync its apps with any other music program. this is no big deal because i have like 5 other computers which i can put itunes on, but is there anyway to put itunes on linux?
<aluex> Appl6, alacarte still cannot run
<Appl6> aluex: OK, I will get back to you in a few minutes.  I know you've been waiting for a while, but I can't find anything on Google, so I've been looking at the source code.
<aluex> eh,thank you in advance.
<aluex> never mind
<Appl6> kidtp: There's a program called Wine for Ubuntu that lets you run some Windows programs.  A lot of people have used Wine to run iTunes successfully, but I have no experience with Wine.
<kidtp> appl6: ok i will try it. thanks for all your help
<Appl6> kidtp: If you want help with the napster error, post it on pastebin and copy the link here.
<kidtp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/430352/
<kidtp> appl6: like that?
<Appl6> kidtp: I think so, but that error doesn't tell me much =\.  Can you give me a link to the exact napster page you were trying to use?
<kidtp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/430353/
<kidtp> the only problem is
<kidtp> i pay to use this site
<kidtp> so i am not sure if the links will work
<Appl6> kidtp: Oh, I see.  It sounds like a Flash problem, which the ubuntu-restricted-extras may have fixed.  In order to use the new Flash though, you have to restart Firefox.
<kidtp> appl6: ok that code did not help with napster. luckily napster is a minor problem that can be forgot about. you said you have no experience with wine?
<Appl6> kidtp: I think the second post here should fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142190
<Appl6> kidtp: No, I don't have experience with Wine.  However, this is Wine's page dedicated to installations of iTunes (because so many people want it): http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<kidtp> appl6: Note: you'll need to have the Canonical "partner" repository to get access to the adobe-flashplugin package.      this is what it says under the second post and i do not understand :( sorry for being so ignorant
<Appl6> kidtp: It sounds like iTunes on Wine actually isn't working as well as I thought, ha.  Though there are a lot of options for playing music in Linux.  You could start with Rhythmbox which comes preinstalled (Applications -> Sound and Video -> Rhythmbox).
<kidtp> appl6: ok i will move my itunes to a different computer-problem solved :)
<Appl6> kidtp: Did you run the two commands that the guy mentions?  If there is no error, then you don't have to worry about his note.
<Appl6> kidtp: If there is an error, I'll show you how to do what the note says.
<kidtp> appl6: sadly, there is always an error. you may begin explaining lol
<Appl6> kidtp: Haha.
<Appl6> kidtp: Well, first, what's the error?
<kidtp> appl6: Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kidtp> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kidtp> is only available from another source
<kidtp> E: Package adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<Appl6> kidtp: OK, yeah, note time =).
<kidtp> appl6: :)
<Appl6> kidtp: When you install a package (a package is something you install, like an application or codecs), it has to be downloaded from somewhere.
<kidtp> appl6: yes
<Appl6> kidtp: The place where it's downloaded from is called a repository.  Packages are split into repositories based on certain characteristics, having to do with the licenses on the source code.  Licenses are another issue.
<kidtp> kidtp: mhmmmm
<kidtp> omg
<Appl6> kidtp: Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<kidtp> appl6: im there
<Appl6> kidtp: You see the "main", "universe", "multiverse", those are different repositories.
<Appl6> kidtp: Go to the Other Software tab.
<kidtp> appl6: i do not see those
<kidtp> appl6: i see main and partners
<Appl6> kidtp: Ummm...
<Appl6> kidtp: Press Printscreen to take a screenshot of what you see.  Put it on www.imagebin.org
<kidtp> appl6: lol where is printscreen?
<Appl6> kidtp: It is usually on the far top right of your keyboard, above and to the right of Backspace.
<Appl6> kidtp: Called "Prt Sc" or something.
<kidtp> appl6: ok, on my keyboard it shows home and then under it [prt sc]  i dont know how to do the prt sc
<Appl6> kidtp: Usually you have to hold a Function key (usually Fn, between Ctrl and Alt on the left side) and then press Home.
<kidtp> appl6: where on imagebin?
<Appl6> kidtp: At the bottom left, Add your image.
<kidtp> appl6: ok it is up there under kidtp
<Appl6> Appl6: It's usually nice if you find it and paste the link here, but it's OK, I found it.
<Appl6> kidtp: Yikes.
<Appl6> kidtp: If you look up, I asked you to look for "main", "universe", etc. _before_ switching to the Other Software tab.
<Appl6> kidtp: So you'll see them if you go back to the Ubuntu Software tab.
<kidtp> appl6: haha ok yup. now what do i do? lol
<Appl6> kidtp: Anyway, your sources list looks a little screwy.  It's not supposed to have the same item twice, and the 1st and 4th are the same.
<Appl6> kidtp: So delete the 4th one, and check the 1st one.
<kidtp> appl6: ok now what
<Appl6> kidtp: Close.
<Appl6> kidtp: It should ask to reload, do it.
<aluex> Appl6, i m going to get offline. please contact me by email at aluex.cpp@gmail.com if any solutions are found. thank you
<Appl6> aluex: Alright.
<kidtp> appl6: mhmmm  got that
<Appl6> kidtp: In the terminal, try "aptitude search adobe-flash"
<kidtp> appl6: a lot of things came up
<Appl6> kidtp: Good, is one of them "adobe-flashplugins"?
<Appl6> kidtp: If yes, then try that guy's two command again.
<kidtp> appl6: give me a couple minutes
<Appl6> kidtp: OK.
<kidtp> appl6: no....
<Appl6> kidtp: Can you pastebin the output of the aptitude search command, please?
<kidtp> p   addresses-goodies-for-gnustep   - Personal Address Manager for GNUstep (Good
<kidtp> p   apache2-mpm-prefork             - Apache HTTP Server - traditional non-threa
<kidtp> p   apache2-prefork-dev             - Apache development headers - non-threaded
<kidtp> p   apt-forktracer                  - a utility for tracking non-official packag
<kidtp> p   asterisk-prompt-fr-proformatiqu - French voice prompts for Asterisk
<kidtp> appl6: it kicked me out for flood lol
<Appl6> kidtp: Yeah, that's why we use pastebin.
<kidtp> appl6: i dont think i did what you asked for
<Appl6> kidtp: They don't want incredible amounts of crap pasted in the channel, because no one else can keep their conversations going.
<kidtp> appl6: you use a lot of words that idk and it makes it hard for my tiny brain to comprehend lol
<Appl6> kidtp: Go to the terminal (should be open from last time), type "aptitude search adobe-flashplugin", and hit enter.
<Appl6> kidtp: You can actually just copy paste it, without the quotes.
<kidtp> no results
<Appl6> kidtp: Argh.  Paste the results of the command "grep partner /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kidtp> ## 'partner' repository.
<kidtp> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Appl6> kidtp: Yay buggy programs.  In the terminal, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", which should bring up a Notepad-like window (called a text editor).  I want you to put this line before the "deb-src" line:
<Appl6> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<kidtp> appl6: now what?
<Appl6> kidtp: Save and exit.  Then "aptitude search adobe-flashplugin" again (you can get old commands that you typed by pressing the Up and Down arrows).
<kidtp> appl6: wait, do i do it before everyone or just the first one?
<Appl6> kidtp:  Just paste that line once.
<Appl6> kidtp: It should be:
<Appl6> ## 'partner' repository
<Appl6> NEW LINE HERE
<Appl6> # deb-src http <stuff here> lucid partner
<Appl6> kidtp: Just once.
<kidtp> appl6: ummmm no
<kidtp> appl6: i have 2 lines between those lines
<Appl6> kidtp: grep partner /etc/apt/sources.list
<kidtp> appl6: yes
<Appl6> kidtp: I want to see the output, please.
<Appl6> kidtp: If it's only 3 or 4 lines you can paste it here.
<kidtp> ## 'partner' repository.
<kidtp> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Appl6> kidtp: The grep command works like this "grep WORD_TO_LOOK_FOR    FILE_TO_LOOK_INSIDE".
<kidtp> appl6: ok
<kidtp> appl6: im sorry but that is all the came out : ('
<Appl6> kidtp: So that was "look for the word "partner" in the file /etc/apt/sources.list".  I asked you to add a new line that had the word partner in it to /etc/apt/sources.list.
<kidtp> yes
<kidtp> appl6: i will copy and paste what i have
<Appl6> kidtp: Can you "cat /etc/apt/source.list" and pastebin it, please?
<Appl6> kidtp: Sorry, "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kidtp> appl6: how do i pastebin
<Appl6> kidtp: Go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/, put your text there, click Paste, then copy and paste the link here.
<kidtp> appl6: oh ok
<kidtp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/430372/
<kidtp> appl6: if you are aggrivated now and bored of my problems i can seek help in the morning. it makes no difference to me
<Appl6> kidtp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/430375/
<Appl6> kidtp: I made the change to your file, so "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", replace your existing file with what I just pastebinned.
<Appl6> kidtp: It's not a problem if you don't understand what I ask you to do; it's just an issue if I ask you to do something and you don't.  Then I think things are a certain way and they aren't, which makes it hard to figure out what's wrong.
<kidtp> appl6: ok i replaced the text
<Appl6> kidtp: If you don't understand, then by all means ask and get clarification.
<Appl6> kidtp: OK, "grep partner /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kidtp> appl6: ok thanks :)  btw do you get payed to help people? because i know i wouldnt put up with someone like me for this long lol
<Appl6> Appl6: Nope.  I just felt like doing this today, so I signed on.
<kidtp> ## 'partner' repository.
<kidtp> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<kidtp> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Appl6> kidtp: OK, good.
<Appl6> kidtp: Now "aptitude search adobe-flashplugin"
<kidtp> appl6: ......nothing
<Appl6> kidtp: It's OK.  "aptitude update"
<Appl6> kidtp: Then do the aptitude search thing again.
<kidtp> appl6: still nothing
<Appl6> kidtp: Yikes.  One sec.
<kidtp> appl6: im hopeless
<Appl6> kidtp: Um, what was the output of "aptitude update"?
<Appl6> kidtp: A lot of stuff or a little bit.
<kidtp> appl6: a lot
<kidtp> appl6 nvm i lied
<kidtp> appl6: very little.
<kidtp> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<kidtp> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<Appl6> kidtp: Ha.
<bootstrap> sudo!
<Appl6> kidtp: Yeah, you gotta tell me these things man.  If you get an error I need to know.
<kidtp> appl6: i didnt know it was an error...i thought it was E for excellent
<Appl6> kidtp: Alright, so "sudo aptitude update", and then "aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree".  The second line should say "State:", tell me what the State line says.
<bootstrap> Appl6: Thanks again, you were a great help to me earlier.  And, your patience is astounding, have a good night.
<Appl6> bootstrap: You're quite welcome.  Good night.
<kidtp> appl6: not installed it says
<Appl6> kidtp: OK, so "aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Appl6> kidtp: Wait.
<Appl6> kidtp: "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" instead
<kidtp> appl6: done
<kidtp> appl6: now what
<Appl6> kidtp: Close all Firefox windows.  Paste here the output of "ps -ef | grep firefox"  (the | is a pipe symbol, shift backslash, by the enter key).
<kidtp> travis   21280 18112  0 00:50 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<Appl6> kidtp: OK, now open firefox and try to listen to a napster song.
<kidtp> appl6: I. LOVE. YOU!
<Appl6> kidtp: I'm glad it's working.
<kidtp> appl6: do you think this fixed youtube too?
<Appl6> kidtp: Yes.
<Appl6> kidtp: Though usually youtube works without having to do this.
<kidtp> appl6: your awesome : )
<Appl6> kidtp: Once you get used to linux, things won't be nearly this difficult, and you shouldn't have to setup flash again.
<kidtp> appl6: so if i turn off my computer will i have to go through this all again?
<Appl6> kidtp: Hahahaha, no.
<kidtp> appl6: thank god lol
<Appl6> kidtp: If Ubuntu cleans up their updates, you possibly won't have to do this for the rest of your life.
<kidtp> appl6: so the only way to fix my mic problem is to find one that is compatible with linux?
<Appl6> kidtp: No, I have no idea if your mic and webcam are compatible with Ubuntu or not.
<Appl6> kidtp: It's absolutely worth a try to get them set up.
<kidtp> appl6: ok thanks....umm not to be stalkerish but is there a way to add a buddy list or something incase i need your help with this again? lol
<Appl6> kidtp: I'm quite new to IRC, so I don't know how buddies work here.  You can add applpiguy on AIM though.
<kidtp> appl6: well i added you on this and i made your name fixer on my screen lol...anyway i will add you on aim tomorrow maybe. i need sleep now
<Appl6> kidtp: Alright, bye.
<kidtp> appl6: thanks for all the help and putting up with me. i hope to learn more about commands in the future and maybe i wont need help soon.
<Appl6> kidtp: You're welcome.  And learning commands will always be helpful, not just for installing stuff.
<ZachK_> kidtp: ah terminal commands?
<kidtp> zachk_: ya
<ZachK_> kidtp: how new are you to ubuntu/linux?
<kidtp> zachk_:about 5-6 hours new : )
<ZachK_> kidtp: ah well welcome to the dark side
<kidtp> zachk_:haha ty
 * ZachK_ is forced to use windows at the moment though....ARRGGGHHHH
<Appl6> ZachK_: Maybe cygwin could dull the pain?  What do you "need" Windows for?
<kidtp> just a general question. in the future when i am looking for a job. i am hoping to get into programming. which is why i switched to linux. is linux a good and easy way to transition into programming or will it make it more difficult?
<ZachK_> kidtp: i'm a beginner in programming myself but python is the easy way to go
<kidtp> zachk_: that is what i was looking into.
<ZachK_> kidtp: i'd join #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<ZachK_> it's our programming channel
<Appl6> kidtp: You can learn programming well in any OS.  If you like applying programming to your OS, like "once a week I want you to look for all files that are larger than 1GB and give me a list of them on the Desktop so I can see what space is wasted", you NEED Linux.
<kidtp> appl6: that is what i am hoping to do
<Appl6> kidtp: Linux allows you to program your environment much better than Windows does.  However, I would advise against learning Linux specific libraries.  Most software development is targeted at Windows (you can do the programming on Linux, but it has to work on Windows).
<kidtp> appl6: next year i am taking a programming course for my first year of highschool and i want to be ahead of the game. i want to be the nerd of the group that knows more than the teacher
<Appl6> kidtp: Haha.  Well probably you'll be learning Visual Basic on Windows machines though.
<ZachK_> python works on windows...case in point
<ZachK_> Appl6: agreed
<Appl6> kidtp: Yeah Python is definitely a good choice.  Widely supported, very popular, great libraries, cross-platform (works on most operating systems).
<kidtp> appl6: i was looking at the course outline stuff and it says we might not even get to java which i think is the only programming language they are going to teach
<ZachK_> kidtp: how old are you man?
<kidtp> zachk_: 14
<ZachK_> kidtp: oh cool
<ZachK_> kidtp: are you looking to join the beginners team?
<Appl6> kidtp: If you want to be way ahead of the class, you can get started on Java programming.
<kidtp> zachk_: whats the beginners team?
<Appl6> kidtp: Did you read anything about NetBeans or Eclipse in the course outline?
<ZachK_> kidtp: the Ubuntu Beginners Team
<kidtp> appl6: no i did not lol
<ZachK_> kidtp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<kidtp> zachk_: i hadnt heard of it but im thinking something like this is going to be full of older people or people that know more than me
<ZachK_> kidtp: i'm 19
<ZachK_> kidtp: and i am a Mentor for the team
<ddecator> i'm 19 too, haha
<ZachK_> kidtp: but trust me...i don't know a whole lot myself....
<ZachK_> ddecator: really?
<ddecator> ZachK_: yup
<ZachK_> ddecator: what month/year?
<ddecator> ZachK_: june '90
<ZachK_> ddecator: march gotcha!
<ZachK_> oh wait...march ,91
<ZachK_> never mind
<ddecator> ZachK_: except you just turned 19 and i'm about to turn 20, haha
<ZachK_> ddecator: ARGH!
<kidtp> appl6: ok well thanks for everything and i hope to talk to you again
<kidtp> good night everyone
<ZachK_> kidtp: would you please pm me?
<Appl6> kidtp: You're welcome, bye.
<kidtp> zachk_: that depends...how do i do that? lol
<kidtp> zachk_ hey
<ddecator> kidtp: /msg ZachK_ <message>
<pedro3005> each client has their own GUI method, but generally, /msg ZachK_
<kidtp> where does it appear?
<ddecator> it'll open a new chat window for the private conversation
<kidtp> and i dont have to type /msg anymore right
<kidtp> just type in the box?
<ddecator> right
<kidtp> zachk_ where'd you go? im tryign ot talk to you and you arent responding
<ddecator> ZachK_: ping
<ZachK_> ddecator: yes?
<ddecator> ZachK_: ^^
<ZachK_> ddecator: Im talking to him now
<ddecator> ZachK_: good deal =)
<Appl6> kidtp: You can do "aptitude install eclipse" to install Eclipse, which is where you can work on your Java programs.  Then download this free book that gets you started on Java programming: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/docs/books/eckel/TIJ-3rd-edition4.0.zip
<Appl6> kidtp: Sigh, "sudo aptitude install eclipse", I mean.
<ddecator> (python ftw)
<kidtp> appl6: thanks
<Appl6> ddecator: He said he was taking a Java course this coming year.  I think it'd be better to work towards that.
<Appl6> ddecator: Otherwise yeah, I'd go Python, too.
<ddecator> Appl6: ah, haha, missed that part of the convo
<pedro3005> Python <3 hey guys
<Appl6> kidtp: And check these out, these are videos on how to get programs started in Eclipse: http://eclipsetutorial.sourceforge.net/totalbeginner.html
<kidtp> appl6: thanks : )  i can see myself now--Travis, the nerd who has no friends,but makes something of his life!--lol
<Appl6> kidtp: Haha, well you just need to find nerd friends.
<kidtp> appl6: lol i have seen them...i think ill stick with my current friends : )
<Appl6> kidtp: Or do what I do, act normal all day and then use up all the accumulated nerdiness when I'm alone.
<kidtp> appl6: lol sounds liek a perfect plan : )
<intelinside2020> NickServ identify silverline0
<intelinside2020> please anyone help me....i want to play UNREAL TOURNAMENT in ubuntu....this is the only thing which makes me to go to windows so if u could help it wil be very usefull for me....
<ZachK_> intelinside2020: what ubuntu version
<intelinside2020> it is 9.10
<intelinside2020> the game is not a install type..it is a poratable edition which can be played without installation...
<ZachK_> intelinside2020: ok...
<ZachK_> intelinside2020: gimme a secf
<intelinside2020> k
<ZachK_> intelinside2020: still there my man?
<intelinside2020> s wait for u...
<ZachK_> intelinside2020: ok you know of WineHQ?
<intelinside2020> i use only wine and front end playonlinux
<ZachK_> intelinside2020: ok unreal should play on Wine HQ as it's listed platinum
<intelinside2020> can i try installing winehq through packet manager
<kermiac> not sure if it relates to "portable version", but this might be worth a try - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament
<intelinside2020> pls wait for a sec
<intelinside2020> http://imgur.com/LkAvx.png
<intelinside2020> pls see the above link
<intelinside2020> it shows itr is starting
<intelinside2020> thn this link shows me a error    http://imgur.com/P1RDZ.png
<intelinside2020> pls see the both images and pls reply
<ZachK_> intelinside2020: hmm
<ZachK_> intelinside2020: how did you install?
<kermiac> intelinside2020: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9101232&postcount=12
<kermiac> I haven't tried it though
<intelinside2020> ZachK_ it was actually a poratable edition
<ZachK_> intelinside2020: not that it is but that just might be your issur
<ZachK_> "issue
<intelinside2020> sory i cant get u
<pedro3005> I would recommend you to look at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=90
<intelinside2020> pedro3005 is this cost me
<pedro3005> hm?
<intelinside2020> will it cost me som amount
<ddecator> wine is free =)
<intelinside2020> how to install this WineHQ becouse i hav a wine already running
<intelinside2020> wat is tht silver,platinum,gold ...i dont und pls help
<ddecator> intelinside2020: silver platinum etc. is how well the application runs in wine
<intelinside2020> oooh k now i und...pls tel me how to install it
<intelinside2020> can i install using packet manager or ubuntu software center
<ddecator> yes, just install the 'wine' package
<ddecator> or 'wine1.2' if you want the latest build
<intelinside2020> iam installing frm ubuntu software manger now because in packet manager it says it is installed already...
<intelinside2020> after installing it wat should i do...
<ddecator> check on the wine website to see if the application you want to use is listed as working well under wine. if it is, then get the windows .exe and just double click it (that should auto-launch wine. if it doesn't, right-click and say you want to open it with wine)
<intelinside2020> ddecator until it installs i need another help...i need a Turbo C and C++ compiler like in windows...
<ddecator> intelinside2020: i've never had to work with C or C++, but you may get help with that in #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<intelinside2020> i used G++ in ubuntu but it is not accepted in my College beczuse of some code changes in it
<shahan> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY.... :)  UBUNTU is my MOTHER OS
<shahan> hi all
<AJH101> Hi I am having trouble integrating pidgin and facebook - can anyone help? I have downloaded and installed the plugin but it is not available in the list to be enabled! any ideas?
<AJH101> doh! just realised it is now in the list of account protocols! thanks anyway
<ZachK_> AJH101: ah one sec...let me look as i use pidgin myself
<ZachK_> AJH101: glad you got it working
<Helpme_> Hello.  Is someone available to offer help?
<nigelbabu> !ask
<Votebot> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Helpme_> Does that mean yes or does that mean no?
<Helpme_> I downloaded Ubuntu 10.4 and did a pendrive install.  After it starts to load up it gets to a GUI screen with dots under Ubuntu that change from White to Red.  Then it starts to play a sound (a startup sound?) and then dumps to a text screen with the following message.  (Process:330) GLib-WARNING **:getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id(0)
<Helpme_> [15.547921] xor: automatically using best checksumming functions : PIII_sse
<Helpme_> [15.568023] PIII_sse : 3862MB/sec
<Helpme_> [15.568168] xor: using function: PIII_sse (3682.000 MB/sec)
<Helpme_> The computer stops at this point with a looping sound.
<Helpme_> Do you have any suggestions?
<nigelbabu> from the boot menu press F6 which will display some boot options, then just press the Esc key. You'll now see that the "boot parameters" are displayed at the bottom of the screen. Just use the Backspace key to remove only "quiet splash".
<nigelbabu> Then just hit Enter & try to boot
<nigelbabu> Helpme_: ^
<Helpme_> Thank you.  I will attempt your suggested course of action.
<th5th> hello all
<Helpme_> Earlier I had difficulty getting Ubuntu to load with a looping sound.  I have entered Ubuntu at the GUI but I do not understand how to access an optical drive.
<Helpme_> How do I do that?
<nigelbabu> you got ubuntu working now?
<Helpme_> I am currently typing from a Mozilla Firefox that is inside it, using webchat.
<nigelbabu> great, so just pop the disc inside
<nigelbabu> you should see the cd in the Places menu
<Helpme_> Does it matter if the drvie is a DVD-Rom drive ?
<Helpme_> (drvie = drive)
<nigelbabu> not really
<Helpme_> The drive spins and the light flashes but nothing happens.  I do not see anything in Places to indicate an optical drive.
<Helpme_> I went to System > Administration > Disk Utility and it shows the drive there.
<Helpme_> Under Volume it shows "No media detected.".
<Helpme_> I may have a defective drive.
<Helpme_> Any tools that can help diagnose a defective drive?
<nigelbabu> do you dual boot with windows?
<Helpme_> This is a pendrive Linux installation.  The hard drive has Windows XP Home on it.
<nigelbabu> you could test the drive on windows to see if it works
<lukjad86> Helpme_ Pendrive linux? I fiddled a bit with that
<Helpme_> I think it's more of a hardware failure on my optical drive.  I was having the same issues in Windows.  Was hoping Linux would let me use it and then I would just diagnose the Windows problem.
<lukjad86> Helpme_ Hm. If it really is hardware related, No OS can really help you there unless it's for backup
<Helpme_> Why did my screen just fade out?  Is that a screensaver or something?
<Appl6> Helpme_: I think so.  It will start to fade, and if you don't hit a key it will turn to screensaver.
<Helpme_> O.k.  Well, I guess it's off to get a new DVD-Rom drive...  Thank you for your time and assistance with Ubuntu.
<Helpme_> Wish I didn't have to do that.  But Ubuntu pretty much confirmed... Defective DVD-Rom drive.
<Helpme_> Good bye.
<shahan> permission problem
<shahan> !!!
<shahan> I have some files permission problem
<shahan> I am trying to save file in /var/www using BLUEFISH
<shahan> from file>save as from BlueFish
<shahan> but its doesnt save
<nigelbabu> it wont, because you can't write outside your home folder
<shahan> it says could not write file
<shahan> nigelbabu: so.... If I want to save in a folder like /var/www/256
<shahan> nigelbabu: from BlueFish without any root access.... what I have to do?
<shahan> 256 is a folder
<nigelbabu> I'd say give write permission for user on /var/www and all subfolders
<shahan> nigelbabu: how to do it?
<shahan> nigelbabu: what does it mean "chown -R user.user /var/www"?
<shahan> nigelbabu: what is "user.user"?
<nigelbabu> shahan: hold on
<shahan> nigelbabu: ok
<Akos> shahan: try sudo chown your_username:your_username /var/www
<shahan> Akos: ok
<nigelbabu> thanks for taking over Akos :)
<Akos> nigelbabu: np, i deal with apache daily (:
<shahan> Akos: but I only want to give permission only to /var/www/256
<shahan> Akos: but I only want to give permission only to /var/www/256/
<Akos> shahan: then do sudo chown your_username:your_username /var/www/256/
<shahan> Akos: not the whole /var/www/256/
<shahan> Akos: ok
<shahan> Akos: if I want to make it default it again, what I have to do?
<Akos> shahan: umm well what do you wish to do?
<Akos> you just want to copy a file there?
<shahan> yes... also deleting....
<lukjad86> Remember, the www folder has special permissions not found most other places
<Akos> shahan: do you wish to do this more than once? Or only this time?
<shahan> Akos: more then once
<Akos> well in this case, it's fine if you can write to the folder I believe, there's no need to set it back, or you could symlink to your home folder
<shahan> mohi1: tnx for helping about permission
<mohi1> bye shahan =]
<shahan> good night
<paultag> Akos, nigelbabu, user:user is the old syntax, now it's becoming "user.user"
<paultag> Akos, nigelbabu, but the old syntax will still work. Just like chmod ( the number bitmask or the u+x syntax )
<nigelbabu> paultag: ah,tks :)
<paultag> sure thing
<Akos> thx paultag (:
<paultag> sure thing Akos
<paultag> so how are you nigelbabu, Akos
<Akos> good to know. When was the new way implemented?
<paultag> a while ago. Let me check on details
<Akos> i mean, is it the same way, user.user in debian too?
<paultag> yeah Akos -- this was a change in "chown" a few years back
<mohi1> paultag, so the old method will also work?
<paultag> yeah mohi1
<Akos> oh, okay then, i'll change to user.user from now on
<mohi1> okay
<paultag> Akos, it's not a big deal, but that is the "new" syntax
<paultag> just figured you would want to know :)
<paultag> in fact -- the man page still says ":"
<mohi1> paultag, is chown better or chmod?
<paultag> mohi1, chmod is to change the mods on a file ( read / write / exec ) and chown is to change the owner that those permissions affect
<mohi1> hrm
<paultag> mohi1, OK, so let's take an example
<mohi1> cool
<paultag> mohi1, let's say there is a file owned by mohi1 called "exec_one". I run ls -l on exec_one. The output is "-rw-r--r-- 1 tag tag 0 2010-05-09 10:41 exec_one"
<paultag> Sorry, owned by "tag"
<mohi1> lol k
<paultag> mohi1, It has a script in it that you want to run. But you can't run it. Let's try
<paultag> tag@Loki:~$ ./exec_one
<paultag> bash: ./exec_one: Permission denied
<mohi1> hmmm
<paultag> So, let's make it runnable by me
<paultag> mohi1, so I run:
<paultag> tag@Loki:~$ chmod 744 exec_one
<paultag> tag@Loki:~$ ls -l exec_one
<paultag> -rwxr--r-- 1 tag tag 0 2010-05-09 10:41 exec_one
<paultag> And let's run it
<mohi1> ah got "x" mode
<mohi1> cool
<paultag> tag@Loki:~$ ./exec_one
<paultag> HEllo!
<paultag> So, do you know binary mohi1?
<mohi1> so 744 means to which permission?
<mohi1> paultag, no
<paultag> just getting there :)
<paultag> OK
<mohi1> i know only a bit
<paultag> So, you can see it's   "rwxrwxrwx"
<mohi1> ah
<mohi1> i missed that sequence
<paultag> rwxrwxrwx
<paultag> 124124124
<mohi1> gocha
<paultag> and it's set up user, group, anyone
<mohi1> ok
<paultag> So, to say "Write and Read for the owner, read for everyone else"
<paultag> you have to do
<paultag> rw-r--r--
<paultag> and that is
<mohi1> so what about chown?
<paultag> 4 2 0 1 0 0 1 0 0
<paultag> 4+2 = 6
<paultag> 4 = 4
<paultag> 4 = 4
<mohi1> eh ok
<paultag> chmod 644 file
<paultag> do you get that part mohi1?
<mohi1> paultag, yes
<paultag> cool
<paultag> Now
<paultag> mohi1, you can use the new syntax as well
<paultag> mohi1, just say "chown +x file"
<mohi1> ok
<paultag> and that will give +x to everyone
<paultag> or "chown u+x"
<paultag> to give the user +x
<mohi1> ok
<paultag> or "chown ug+xw" to give user and group read and write
<mohi1> fine
<paultag> OK
<paultag> erm chmod!!!
<paultag> not chown!
<paultag> chown changes who owns the file
<paultag> if you want to use chown it's just "chown user:group file"
<mohi1> i think no "+x" in chown
<paultag> no
<mohi1> ya ok
<paultag> tag@Loki:~$ chmod +x exec_one
<paultag> that works
<mohi1> i am telling in chown
<paultag> chmod - change file mode bits
<mohi1> chown
<paultag> chown - change file owner and group
<mohi1> ok
<paultag> any questions there mohi1?
<mohi1> nothing in chmod and chown. but why your machine's name is Loki?
<mohi1> :D
<paultag> mohi1, because it causes trouble :D
<mohi1> eh
<paultag> mohi1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loki
<mohi1> paultag, mine is mohi@Devil:~$
<mohi1> :D
<paultag> ncie :)
<mohi1> paultag, so he blocks the spams on your machine?? :P
<paultag> mohi1, no way, see Loki is the norse god of Mischief. I always name my computers after gods and angles, and my development machine is _always_ "Loki"
<paultag> mohi1, because I always cause mischief on my computer
<Impunity> Morning :)
<mohi1> morning Impunity
<Impunity> I have a question regarding enabling forwarding of packets on Ubuntu server 9.04, i.e., having it route packets received from a VPN tunnel.
<mohi1> shoot
<mohi1> paultag, there??
<paultag> yeah mohi1
<paultag> oh nice, a person :)
<mohi1> look above
<mohi1> lol
<Impunity> To enable forwarding I just edit what?
<paultag> Impunity, OK, can you describe what you are trying to do a bit more in depth?
<Impunity> Yeah, I am going to go slow to try and make it clear
<paultag> Impunity, is it a two nic device and you want to tunnel between an internal net and the outside or what
<Impunity> No, I am just using one nic.
<paultag> Impunity, so what are you trying to do?
<Impunity> give me a few to explain
<paultag> Sure thing
<Impunity> Should I shoot a link to the picture of the network I created?
<paultag> tyt, just ping me when you need me Impunity
<Impunity> It would make it easier
<paultag> anything helps
<Impunity> Ok, this is the network: http://i41.tinypic.com/33axipt.png
<paultag> OK Impunity, gotcha
<Impunity> Basically I am tunneling into network 10.10.0.0 /24 with WinXP VPN client
<Impunity> All routes are know by all routers, except 10.30.0.0/24
<paultag> Impunity, is node 0.100 connected to another network?
<Impunity> the only system that can get to 10.30.0.0 is the VPN server via a static network entry
<paultag> Ahhh
<Impunity> so 10.40.0.100 can ping 10.10.0.100
<Impunity> and 10.10.0.100 can ping 10.40.0.100
<Impunity> however, only 10.10.0.100 can ping 10.30.0.100
<paultag> Impunity, so the "user story" should be node 40.0.100 connecting 30.0.0
<Impunity> Well, I use the vpn to establish a connection from 10.40.0.100 to 10.10.0.100
<Impunity> both tun devices can ping each other, e.g., via the TUN network 10.90.0.0
<paultag> Impunity, what kind of connection? Do you want 40.0.100 to actually vpn into the 10.30 namespace?
<Impunity> however, I want to enable forwarding from 10.10.0.100 so that the tun devices can then reach network 10.30.0.0
<Impunity> no
<Impunity> I want it to be able to use the gateway of 10.10.0.0/24
<paultag> Impunity, you are trying to do two different things
<Impunity> Here is the important issues
<Impunity> yes, let me clarify
<Impunity> I need 10.10.0.100 to enable forwarding
<Impunity> I know how to pass routes to the two connecting vpn machines, 10.10.0.100 and 10.40.0.100
<paultag> Impunity, if you want to do that you need to set up that machine as a VPN machine
<Impunity> It's just that 10.10.0.100 drops packets when I try to send them to 10.30.0.100 via the tunnel
<paultag> Impunity, and to do that, replace R2 with 10.0.0
<paultag> Impunity, and set it up with two NIC cards and bridge it
<Impunity> I can easily add a nic
<paultag> aye
<Impunity> it's a vm
<paultag> that's OK
<Impunity> I am routing traffic through gns3, too
<Impunity> I should be able to route traffic without connecting network 10.30.0.100 to a vpn
<paultag> Impunity, The only "simple" way to do what you want to do is to use SSH and hit that machine. You can't VPN on one nic
<Impunity> I figured you just needed to enable the Ubuntu server for forwarding then make an iptables entry
<paultag> Impunity, but then you have no auth
<paultag> Impunity, iptables is global
<Impunity> What do you mean by auth?
<paultag> Impunity, you are much better off using a real VPN server and client
<paultag> Impunity, username / password
<Impunity> No way, I am learning openVPN for fun :)
<Impunity> It is a real vpn server and client
<Impunity> lol
<paultag> Impunity, what is
<paultag> Impunity, 10.0.100 ?
<Impunity> My setup
<Impunity> 10.10.0.100
<paultag> it's all 10.* :P
<paultag> Impunity, yeah, but VPN stuff does not work well on one NIC
<paultag> Impunity, and to do it you have to do real vodoo
<Impunity> no, it's all 10.10.0 , 10.20.0, 10.30.0...
<paultag> Impunity, yes, my point
<Impunity> Ok, then I add anotyher virtual nic
<paultag> Impunity, yeah
<paultag> Impunity, and replace R2 with the machine
<Impunity> so, just route with the machine?
<paultag> yeah Impunity
<paultag> Impunity, you can use "route" to change the paths
<Impunity> why not just push the default gateway for the client to the R2
<paultag> Impunity, then have one side the VPN zone
<Impunity> take a quick look at this...
<paultag> Impunity, it won't make a difference. VPN Server needs to have one side be incoming requests, and one side the trusted VPN zone
<Impunity> I want to do what this guy did.
<Impunity> sec, just take a peek :)
<Impunity> http://www.secure-computing.net/wiki/index.php/OpenVPN/Routing
<paultag> yeah Impunity
<paultag> Impunity, that's what I am saying
<Impunity> so, how do you make the Linux box a router
<boy_granada> hi
<Impunity> I can just connect the two segments to it
<paultag> Impunity, yeah, and then set up routes
<paultag> Impunity, and you can TAP the two. It's trivial, actually
<paultag> Impunity, I think you will enjoy it, and it will make that wayyyyy easier to do
<Impunity> ahh
<paultag> Impunity, doing VPN based on a entry vector off a single nic sucks
<Impunity> lol
<paultag> haha
<Impunity> yeah
<paultag> hey boy_granada
<paultag> Impunity, I'll stick around. I'll be here
<Impunity> cool, I am gonna need to change all this
<paultag> Impunity, man route -- there is a _lot_ there
<Impunity> yeah, I was making them
<paultag> yup yup
<Impunity> I just was not sure why packets were not moving out the routes I chose
<paultag> Impunity, it's linux ;)
<paultag> Impunity, if it works on the first try, it's misconfigured :P
<Impunity> hah
<Impunity> I love linux :)
<Impunity> Just started using it, however
<paultag> Impunity, it's great. You'll love it
<Impunity> Ok, one more question
<paultag> Impunity, you just have to be anal retentive with setups
<Impunity> So, set up the VPN to listen on both interfaces, i.e., 210.0.0.0/24 and 200.0.0.0/24
<Impunity> use tap connections (bridged) instead of (tun) routed
<paultag> Impunity, well, the VPN Server should be routing it
<Impunity> then push routes to the clients
<Impunity> right
<paultag> Impunity, yeah, it will take care of it for you
<paultag> Impunity, and FYI
<Impunity> and to enable routing you don't need to do anything besides adding routes
<paultag> Impunity, for setting up more then one NIC -- man interfaces, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Impunity> you don't need to push that boolean into the proc?
<paultag> Impunity, yeah
<paultag> Impunity, nope
<Impunity> hell yeahs
<paultag> Impunity, just set up routes. That will configure the IP stack
<Impunity> gonna test that
<paultag> sure
<Impunity> nice
<Impunity> Thanks, Paul
<paultag> Impunity, I just did this two days ago for a networking final :)
<paultag> Impunity, sure thing. I'll be here
<Impunity> heh
<Impunity> nice
<Impunity> I did my final on postfix
<paultag> nice :)
<paultag> BRB, food time
<bootstrap> Anyone use 'GNOME Color Chooser'? I have a silly question.
<Impunity> What's really silly is that I've never used an Ubutu gui
<Impunity> Paul, you done with your grub, yet?
<geoffk> I have recently upgraded to 9.10, just before the release of 10.04
<geoffk> I am having power management problems.
<geoffk> i cannot wake up my desktop from the keyboard or mouse
<geoffk> When shutting down, the disk spins down, but I have to switch off the machine from the power button.
<geoffk> Any help to resolve this problem will be much appreciated.
<Impunity> Hey, Paul, you there?
<Impunity> root@hosta:~# route -n  Kernel IP routing table  Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface  10.90.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tap0  10.10.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1  172.16.0.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth2  0.0.0.0         10.10.0.10      0.0.0.0         UG    100    
<Impunity> crud, doesn't format properly through a paste...
<Chesamo> ...Hosta? I recognize that hostname from when I worked at IBM.
<phillw> Impunity: use http://pastebin.com
<Impunity> Yeah, I use pastbin when I am coding
<Impunity> I just used hosta, b, c, d and etc for my labs
<Impunity> You guys ever use GNS3?
<Impunity> That stuff is absolutely amazing
<Impunity> I still can't get over the job they did running router IOSs using Dynamips
<Impunity> I have two interfaces on this linux server eth1 and eth2, IPs are 10.10.0.100 and 172.16.0.10 respectively....
<Impunity> I can vpn in and hit both of these interfaces
<Impunity> how come I can't ping the ip 17.16.0.100 address on the subnet going out eth2 (ip 172.16.0.10)
<Impunity> freakin boggles my mind
<Impunity> gotta be a forwarding issue...
<Impunity> anyone have any ideas?
<Chesamo> Networking isn't my field, sorry
<Impunity> I pushed the route to the remote client
<Impunity> anyone here an expert on Linux routing with iptables, route add, etc?
<kidtp1> how do i make it so my computer is brighter? wwith windows there was the battery options, and yesterday i had no problem with the brightness but today it is dark, it is like i ma on power saver option in windows. any ideas?
<boy_granada> i think you can change the setting for that under sytem/preferences/power management.. :)
<kidtp1> ok thanks this is a lot better
<boy_granada> no probs. :)
<mohi1> hey kidtp1
<kidtp1> hello mohi1
<mohi1> kidtp1: how is the day going on with ubuntu?
<kidtp1> mohi1: so far so good. had some trouble with the brightness but i had help. havent had much time to mess up yet tho. woke up 30 minutes ago
<mohi1> cool and have a nice bay. here its 23:58 :)
<kidtp1> mohi1: ahh. it is 14:29 here
<Chesamo> EST, kidtp1?
<kidtp1> chesamo: yup :)
 * Chesamo is in EST, that's why her interest was piqued
<kidtp1> =)
<mohi1> paultag: there?
<kidtp1> does anyone know a command or a program i can run to make my mic and webcam compatible with linux?
<Chesamo> kidtp1: they're called drivers ;-)
<kidtp1> hmm
<kidtp1> and what driver will i need
<Chesamo> Dependent on the hardware. Might want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<kidtp1> thanks
<Chesamo> No poblem
<Chesamo> problem*
<kidtp1> the first sentence made me sad : (
<Chesamo> Yeah... it's an unfortunate thing.
<kidtp1> chesamo: this will help me but i was mainly looking for already put in webcam help lol. i wasnt specific but this should help anyway. i have an external webcam so thanks. any ideas on the mic? i have tried external and the built in one and neither seem to work
<Chesamo> kidtp1: Try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mohi1> kidtp1: try system>preferences>multimedia selector
<kidtp1> mohi1: i do not have that
<kidtp1> chesamo: what is  pulseaudio record meter
<mohi1> i think its on older versions
<mohi1> ok i am off
<kidtp1> mohi1: bye
<Chesamo> It's brought up by the "pavumeter --record" command in Terminal
<Impunity> anyone have a decent resource for creating a linux time server
<nigelbabu> !away
<Votebot> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Impunity> anyone know a simple way to sync the time between two linux systems
<Impunity> guess I could use the "date" command and manually do it...
<Chesamo> Have them both sync to network time?
<Impunity> Okay, how do you do that?
<Impunity> Especially when they are not connected to the Internet
<Impunity> Just decided to throw that wrench in the gear
<Chesamo> Ah. That is quite the wrench.
<Chesamo> Have you tried going into each systems' BIOS and setting the time in there? *NIX uses the BIOS time.
<Impunity> I could, but it's a VM
<Impunity> date +%T -s "10:13:13"
<Chesamo> You have a VM lacking a network connection?
<Impunity> Yeah, I am running 5 VMs through 3 7200 routers in GNS3
<Impunity> I don't want to change the IPs and go into bridge mode just to have access to the Internet
<Impunity> I just manually did it
<Chesamo> Fair enough.
<Impunity> however, I would like to just set up the VPN server as a time server
<Impunity> I don't want to use that Webmin garbage, though
<Impunity> lol
<Impunity> GUI are for pu*****
<kidtp1> hello. incase anyone was having similair problems with your microphone---system>preferences>sound.....input tab- make sure mute is not checked :P
<kidtp1> my audio just shut off and it says i dont have the right plugins to play media
<kidtp1> any suggestions?
<Chesamo> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Impunity> Hey, Paul, you there?
<kidtp> hello
<kidtp> does anyone in here use skype?
<Chesamo> I do
<kidtp> chesamo: i cant seem to get my mic to work in it
<Chesamo> Does your mic work in the system?
<kidtp> chesamo: it works everywhere else just not in skype
<Chesamo> Let me get my laptop and open up Skype to see what options you have
<kidtp> chesamo: i have tried my built in and external mics
<Chesamo> Under Sound Devices, what is selected for Microphone?
<kidtp> pulse audio server
<Chesamo> Does the test sound work?
<kidtp> yes
<kidtp> but not the call
<Chesamo> Can you recieve sound while making a call?
<kidtp> yes
<Chesamo> Hm...
<Chesamo> Go into your audio settings
<kidtp> where?
<Chesamo> System > Preferences > Sound
<kidtp> ok
<kidtp> im there
<Chesamo> Under the "Input" tab, what does it say?
<kidtp> there is the volume thing and then under it there is a box that says above it "choose a device for sound input" the box is empty
<Chesamo> Is it? Hmm
<Chesamo> Go to "Hardware"
<Chesamo> What is the profile for your audio hardware?
<kidtp> analog stereo output
<Chesamo> Change it to analog stereo duplex
<kidtp> done
<Chesamo> Go to Input
<Chesamo> Is there a device there?
<kidtp> no
<kidtp> i changed it to digital stereo and there is one now
<Chesamo> Interesting.
<kidtp> oh wait no
<kidtp> i get it
<kidtp> i think i got it
<kidtp> im gona give it a try now
<Chesamo> Okay
<Chesamo> You'll have to restart Skype
<kidtp> oh ok
<kidtp> no it didnt work
<kidtp> ok im going to restart my computer
<kidtp> brb
<kidtp> ok im back
<kidtp> i got the mic to work but there is static
<kidtp> a lot according to him
<Chesamo> Interesting.
<kidtp> the soudn preference window froze and shut off my sound...
<Chesamo> Oh? odd.
<kidtp> nvm
<kidtp> it unfroze
<kidtp> but it is weird
<kidtp> to get it to work
<kidtp> i have to click on one thing and then i can change it to another setting
<kidtp> otherwise it wont work
<kidtp> i have to start on one setting
<ZachK_> kidtp: ping
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-02
<wdbl> I'm going to try it now. I'll let you know.
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, gconf-editor can be run from Alt+F2 and gconf-editor
<wdbl> ok so, I follow the instructions to use gconf-editor to disable locking on hibernate/suspend and what happens is that when I try it out, I lose my mouse cursor for a little while
<wdbl> punishment I guess
<wdbl> here are the instructions I used - http://superuser.com/questions/272455/how-do-you-prevent-gnome-from-asking-for-password-all-the-time
<MrChrisDruif> wdbl: Did it work?
<wdbl> it works in that it doesn't prompt me for a password upon resume, however I lose the mouse cursor
<wdbl> the cursor just doesn't draw
<wdbl> i can still use the mouse, but I have to figure out where I'm pointing based on mouse-over effects
<wdbl> however, i found a work-around. If I use one of compiz's app switchers, it brings the cursor back
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<wdbl> that's my security right there
<GarryFre> Well, I'm here, not a beginner but I feel like one with the unity... At the guide site I see this 1.) At Ubuntu 11.04 login screen, choose login to ?ubuntu classic?. Trouble is there IS NO SUCH CHOICE!!! Why?!?
<MrChrisDruif> GarryFre: Even after you've put in your name?
<MrChrisDruif> So you get to that screen, you only put in your name/select your name. Then you should be able to select which session you want to start :)
<MrChrisDruif> And then put in your password/sign in
<GarryFre> I click my name, I get the password input box but no selection about session.
<MrChrisDruif> Also not in the bottom panel?
<MrChrisDruif> GarryFre: http://scottlinux.com/wp-content/gallery/natty_classic/natty_classic_edit1.png
<GarryFre> Nice, thanks, I see it appeared at bottom of the screen
<GarryFre> Never would have noticed.
<MrChrisDruif> :)
 * MrChrisDruif is signing off....feels good he had helped one more person before going to bed :D
<GarryFre> :)
<GarryFre> I tell you, I see what you mean about Crappononical releasing unity too soon, Its got more bugs than bits.
<GarryFre> Plus Can't even get conky to show on screen, transparent.
<GarryFre> Omg, sorry folks. WRONG channel
<GarryFre>  /slinks away
<wdbl> hello again. I am browsing a samba share using nautilus and I noticed that it puts a link to the mounted share on my desktop. However, I cannot see that link from the terminal. I want to run a command to find some files on the samba share. How can I get to it in the terminal?
<jbag> anyone able to assist with beginning to troubleshoot archive manager (file roller) in 11.04.  CBR files open but cannot extract or view files.  Using QComicBook reader also has extraction errors for files that opened fine under 10.10
<camilleqco> i am trying to solve a problem with ubuntu netbook remix
<camilleqco> and my wireless connection
<camilleqco> not sure if i am in the right place...
<wdbl> does anyone know why you don't have permission to /usr/local/src by default?
<wdbl> isn't there where you are supposed to keep your source code?
<eiriksvin> well i finally found out whats been going on with my Natty, it was the graphics driver, problem is i have it but dont know how to activate it, it just says its not in use
<eiriksvin> what do i do?
<wdbl> eiriksvin: do you have an Intel Core i3 or i5 chip that has a built in GPU?
<camilleqco> i am trying to solve a problem with ubuntu netbook remix
<camilleqco> and my wireless connection
<kristian_> erm, desktops are usually using 240 pins ram, right?
<kristian_> old-ish desktops, that is...
<eiriksvin> <wdbl> no i have a amd64
<eiriksvin> they seem to have some trouble with amd64 cus mine is a little rough
<eiriksvin> and i used to run WOW on this like a charm so i know i can handle natty
<eiriksvin> it ran smooth up until i updated
<eiriksvin> now i gotta go back to classic mode, just to smoot it out
<bioterror> probably unity requires so much from the 3D card+
<Froq_> where can i get the needed driver for the magic touchpad that apple sells?
<eiriksvin> there, now its all smooth but my graphics drivers are saying: This driver is activated but not currently in use.< it was fine before i updated, i could run it perfectly in the highest setting
<eiriksvin> is there a way to get a transparent screensaver?
<holstein> eiriksvin: i want to say yes
<holstein> googing around i see bugs and forum posts
<holstein> not sure how to do it myself though
<eiriksvin> heh
<eiriksvin> im trying to get my desktop back to nice
<SerialMDK> can anyone tell me how to load a video driver with an 11.04 install?
<DarkwingDuck> What video driver are you trying to load?
<SerialMDK> newest nvidia driver
<SerialMDK> it just says current not which driver
<SerialMDK> if i install anything above 9.1 i get a black screen
<DarkwingDuck> I used the "Additional Drivers" in the admin area and it worked on my nvidia
<bioterror> X11 and 3D has always sucked :D
<DarkwingDuck> Works amazing in Kubuntu
<eiriksvin> whats the name of the program i gotta download to stop the launcher from moving and or disappearing?
<SerialMDK> can ubuntu only see 4gb of ram or less?
<bioterror> SerialMDK, 32bit kernel sees 3GB, 64bit sees even moar!
<SerialMDK> erm
<SerialMDK> i need a copy of like 9.1 64 bit
<bioterror> what?
<SerialMDK> ubuntu 9.1
<SerialMDK> 64 bit
<bioterror> and to be honest, same thing with windows
<mysteriousdarren> Ubuntu can see way more that that way about 16gb ive used
<SerialMDK> wasnt sure im a linux noob
<SerialMDK> i have 8gigs now
<bioterror> you can use PAE -kernel
<bioterror> to get 32bit system to see up to 64GB
<mysteriousdarren> bioterror: hi its been a while.
<bioterror> hi mysteriousdarren
<SerialMDK> anyone know where i can get 64 bit ubuntu 9.1?
<bioterror> SerialMDK, why 9.10?
<MrChrisDruif> But 64 bit is fine as well, but SerialMDK; there is no Ubuntu 9.1, there is 9.10
<SerialMDK> if i install anything new i get a black screen
<MrChrisDruif> And indeed, why 9.10?
<bioterror> since 10.04 there have been Kernel Mode Settings
<bioterror> use nomodeset kernel parameter
<bioterror> if that helps
<mysteriousdarren> do you have an old box u want to reinstall>
<mysteriousdarren> ?
<SerialMDK> its a quad core
<SerialMDK> nothing after 9.10 has my vid driver
<SerialMDK> if i install 9.10 i can upgrade to 11.04 fine
<JoeMaverickSett> but that would take a looooong time...no?
<SerialMDK> not really
<SerialMDK> like an hour
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, three upgrades
<SerialMDK> downloading over 3MBps helps
<Puck`> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, that would
<MrChrisDruif> Alopha Puck`
<JoeMaverickSett> Puck`: good morning! :)
<SerialMDK> Puck you!
<SerialMDK> lol
<Puck`> SerialMDK: you seem so nice, welcome to UBT (:
<SerialMDK> did 9.1 even come 64 bit?
<Puck`> hi MrChrisDruif & Joe
<SerialMDK> i am nice lol
<mysteriousdarren> why not just add the vid driver and leave the rest?
<bioterror> SerialMDK, 9.10
<bioterror> SerialMDK, 10 means month
<SerialMDK> cuz im retarded and new to linux
<SerialMDK> never touched linux till 2 days ago
<SerialMDK> sick of windows want to try something new
<MrChrisDruif> SerialMDK: You seem very knowledgeable though and ready to learn :)
<Puck`> yeah, you're not new to linux, the other one, i don't know, may be true (:
<SerialMDK> knwledgeable of windows though...
<SerialMDK> erm i hate this kb
<SerialMDK> trying to figure out ubuntu hurts my brain
<mysteriousdarren> little at a time works, don't try too hard at one time.
<SerialMDK> what i want to know is why 11.04 doesnt have a new nvidia driver in it
<MrChrisDruif> SerialMDK: It uses the open-source driver by default afaik, but the proprietary can be install after installation
<SerialMDK> how can i install it after install
<SerialMDK> all i get is a black screen
<MrChrisDruif> Terminal? Or just black?
<SerialMDK> total black
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm..
<SerialMDK> i know its the driver
<SerialMDK> i installed 9.10 and upgraded to 10 and black screened
<bioterror> in grub add "nomodeset" to kernel parameters
<MrChrisDruif> I'll quote bioterror here: (08:10:43 AM) bioterror: since 10.04 there have been Kernel Mode Settings (08:10:52 AM) bioterror: use nomodeset kernel parameter
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe :P
<SerialMDK> reinstalled 9.10 used the diff driver and upgraded to 11.04
<SerialMDK> if i knew what that meant id do it lol
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: Maybe how to add the nomodeset? Pressing shift and mostly follow instructions on screen?
<SerialMDK> press shift when
<SerialMDK> man i feel stupid
<SerialMDK> i need #ubuntu-4morons
<MrChrisDruif> During booting, otherwise you'd miss grub :)
<SerialMDK> mmm grub, now im hungry
<MrChrisDruif> SerialMDK: And no need for that, we all started once. It's just that your system needs a little more expertise :)
<nit-wit> SerialMDK, #ubuntu-4morons hey we always need a new member
<MrChrisDruif> Grub is an abbreviation in this case, but I don't want to fire up the browser to look it up :P
<SerialMDK> grand unified bootloader
<MrChrisDruif> That was it :D
<SerialMDK> so what is kernel anyways
<SerialMDK> there were a bunch of diff kernl options
<SerialMDK> mine says kernal linux 2.6.38-generic
 * MrChrisDruif would like that kernel
<SerialMDK> ?
<SerialMDK> generic means bad
<MrChrisDruif> No, it means it's the normal kernel with no special settings :)
<MrChrisDruif> You've also got -lowlatency and -realtime
<MrChrisDruif> But that no use to use "mere mortals"
<SerialMDK> lol so where i pick that in grub
<SerialMDK> nomodeset kernel parameter will be in there?
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: Custom settings or something?
 * MrChrisDruif has no experience with custom grub settings for booting
 * SerialMDK has no experiece at all
<SerialMDK> damn keyboard
<SerialMDK> ok i have a new problem
<SerialMDK> darkwing
<SerialMDK> bio
<SerialMDK> anyone got a minute to help me?
<Puck`> they have no clue until you share your problem (:
<SerialMDK> having a problem on install i pick the partition to use and it says no root file system is defined
<Puck`> you need to the main partition to mount point /
<Puck`> *need to set
<Puck`> so in the partition table it will look like xyGB / EXT4
<Puck`> / is the sign for the root mount point, that's where all of your system and personal files get to
<SerialMDK> that worked
<SerialMDK> i swear i did that yesterday and it did nothing
<SerialMDK> thank you puck
<Puck`> SerialMDK: my pleasure
<SerialMDK> i feel a tiny bit less retarded now
<Puck`> haha
<Puck`> the wonders of life
<SerialMDK> puck, will i get a boot screen when i turn it on to pick os?
<Puck`> if grub gets installed properly, yes
<SerialMDK> will ubuntu see my storage hdd?
<SerialMDK> from windows
<SerialMDK> puck
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> you have NTFS-3G drivers
<SerialMDK> 3g?
<bioterror> http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-download/
<SerialMDK> ~>bioterror<~, i install 3g in ubuntu?
<bioterror> read again what I wrote
<bioterror> as far as I know, I said YOU HAVE
<SerialMDK> how would you know what i have lol
<bioterror> becouse I rule
<SerialMDK> its in 11.04?
<bioterror> just click that drive icon in file manager
<SerialMDK> if it boots...
<SerialMDK> just finished install
<SerialMDK> crap
<SerialMDK> it just booted windows
<SerialMDK> gave me no option to boot ubuntu
<SerialMDK> was i supposed to put the linux partition b4 windows?
<SerialMDK> ~>bioterror<~
<SerialMDK> puck
<SerialMDK> puck'
<SerialMDK> erm
<SerialMDK> ~>puck`<~
<bioterror> do you have ubuntu on same drive as windows?
<SerialMDK> yes
<bioterror> where's your grub :)
<SerialMDK> ...
<SerialMDK> still just boots windows
<SerialMDK> im really starting to hate computers
<bioterror> welcome to my world :D
<bioterror> I also hate my mobile phones :D
<SerialMDK> thats why i have a 7 yr old motorola slvr lol
<SerialMDK> its a phone and thats it
<bioterror> I need to change calendars with my wife
<bioterror> and now that doesnt work
<bioterror> which sucks
<SerialMDK> no one will help me in #ubuntu
<SerialMDK> ffs
<bioterror> you could boot livecd and check if you installation there
<bioterror> I hope you did not install Ubuntu from Windows ;)
<SerialMDK> would it matter if i put the partition after windows?
<bioterror> WUBI or what that's called
<SerialMDK> no i didnt
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> Windows is always on sda1
<SerialMDK> ok then idk whats goin on
<SerialMDK> i seen something during install like sda3 grub something lol
<aks_wahi> plz help i am getting INPUT NOT SUPPORTED error what to do ? I  am new to ubuntu and know nothing about the commands and terminal...
<SerialMDK> ~>bioterror<~, ho\w do i use the livecd crap
<bioterror> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bioterror> aarrgh
<bioterror> check that grub2
<aks_wahi> how can i fix INPUT NOT suppoeted eror in ubuntu 11.04
<SerialMDK> this is confusing me lol
<SerialMDK> ffs
<SerialMDK> ~>bioterror<~ what is livecd
<bioterror> !livecd
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<SerialMDK> ahh so just choose try without changinf file system or what not
<ray_> Hello
<ray_> I am wondering, I have different emulators and I want them to open different files with the same extention. Can I rename a .zip file what ever I want for Mupen64plus to open?, or will that case problems?, If the problem is remembering the kind of .zip I can for instance rename .zip as .zip64 or something like that?, or will that not be a good idea
<ray_> Sorry for messing up my last 2 questions
<ray_> But that should be understandable enough to read
<ray_> I know those are called extentions
<bismarck_> Hi guys, new ubuntu user here and i have some problems connecting to my wireless network. anyone knows something about this area?
<SerialMDK> wtf
<bismarck_> yeah
<bismarck_> that wasnt what i typed
<SerialMDK> ~>bioterror<~, i try to reinstall grub
<SerialMDK> says attempting to install grub to a partitionless disk or to a partition is a bad idea
<ray_> You didn't type that?
<bismarck_> yeah i did, only saw half of it first
<ray_> Do you have a cordless phone?
<bismarck_> No, havent got a phone. problem is i can see all networks close to me except my own
<ray_> I switched the channel my router is using because our cordless phone and now my connection doesn't break, not for many weeks
<ray_> Well sometimes neighbors can be near the same channel as you are using, but I don't know much more
<SerialMDK> woot ~>bioterror<~ i fixed it
<ray_> Sorry, I should have read what you said first
<ray_> That sucks
<bismarck_> Yes its quite frustrating, spent all of last night trying to figure it out
<ray_> Well, I know the feeling. I have had my Internet disapear, I can't remember what brought it back. I ried restarting, shutting down and starting back up, unplugging the router and re-plugging it back in, resetting the dns cache, but like I said I can't remember what worked
<ray_> I had also had my router set to hidden even though that is not real security, I was also using wpa personal encryption
<ray_> I was also using mac filtering which isn't real security either
<ray_> Now I just use wpa
<bismarck_> Mine isnt hidden, and i think we're using wpa2
<ray_> Well, I hope you get things sorted. Hopefully someone else here knows what to do, because I don't think there was anything else I did
<bismarck_> I just typed iwconfig in the terminal and wlan0 doesnt show up at all right now.
<ray_> I can't remember the command for flushing out the dns cache. I have it here in one of these text files but where?, If I find it I will copy and paste it here
<bismarck_> tyvm
<bioterror> in windows: ipconfig /flushdns :D
<bioterror> in Linux I've never had the urge to do it
<ray_> Dnag, I know I've seen it, and it's not the one where something has to be installed
<ray_> There:  http://stevenharman.net/blog/archive/2007/09/25/quick-tip-clear-you-dns-cache.aspx
<bioterror> restarting network is not flushing dns :D
<ray_> OK, then how is it done?, I mean can it be done with one command without installing anything?
<ray_> The Internet can be misleading.
<bioterror> well, linux does not cache dns by default
<bioterror> as far as I know
<ray_> What about our routers?
<bioterror> when you restart networking, you just fetch data from dhcpd server
<ray_> Does that renew our ip addresses unless someone has a static one?
<bismarck_> perhaps we are approaching the problem from the wrong end.
<bismarck_> I've found the device, itsa broadcom thing
<bismarck_> i think it might be a driver issue but the specific device isnt on the ndiswrapper list that the wiki links to
<ray_> I've never installed a network driver but I had tried open suse and fedora and couldn't get my wireless cards working then but I was was more of a newbie then I am now, but I am still a newbie even though I have been able to compile a few things
<ray_> Isn't there also madwifi for installing network drivers on Linux?
<bismarck_> here's another basic newbie question for ya, where's the devide manager in ubuntu 11.04
<ray_> OK, so I guess you should do lspci and paste it to here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/  in the terminal control-shift-c copies and control-shift-v pastes, in here control-c for copy and control-v for paste
<ray_> You got me, I am looking
<ray_> Hm, I am still looking into it, but I right clicked the network manager and opened connection info, but since you are having problems then I am not sure that will help
<ray_> We need to find out what chip set you have. bioterror or someone who is more avid then me, is that listed when doing lspci?
<bioterror> lshw or lspci
<ray_> Shouldn't that be sudo lshw
<bismarck_> to be honest i cant do much right now, gnome decided it didnt like me so i can only use the window thats up right now
<bismarck_> will ctlr + alt + delete work? ;)
<ray_> I am sorry, I realize people are trying out Ubuntu 11.04
<ray_> I don't know what you are trying to do
<ray_> O, you mean to restart
<bismarck_> Have to restart the system
<bismarck_> ill be back
<ray_> Open a terminal and do reboot I think
<ray_> They made control-alt-delete not restart or log out, so that I would have to change the keyboard short cuts, unless I am wrong, but I  can't remember if that was just 10.04 because I haven't tried doing that in 10.10
<Guest30903> Now that's been settled
<ray_> OK do sudo lshw and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ray_> or lspci
<bioterror> lspci |grep VGA
<bioterror> or something ;)
<ray_> cool, I will try
<ray_> Ah, I am sorry but what should it be instead of vga which is for graphics cards?
<ray_> I really like that though
<Guest30903> ok i ran sudo lshw and pasted it
<Guest30903> should i link it here now?
<ray_> Yep
<Guest30903> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602178/
<ray_> I am looking but I am lost, but I have only used lspci
<ray_> It's been a while for me
<ray_> Is that pci?, where?
<Guest30903> it starts at 204 about the network
<ray_> I see, that's right pci is graphics as well
<Guest30903> It says disabled simply because i have disabled it for the moment
<Guest30903> It tried to auto connect to wireless networks all the time
<ray_> I remember there being a website where if the last hex code of the serial number is used it will say what kind of card or something like that
<Guest30903> I managed to pull these numbers out yesterday 14e4:4727 if that's of any use
<ray_> Here is where to go: http://www.coffer.com/mac_find/
<ray_> Err, well that didn't seem to work
<Guest30903> I suppose it only works for Mac's
<ray_> I think this is what it is, BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller which was listed from the terminal out put you pasted
<ray_> sorry, like I said it's been a while plus I am pretty sleepy
<ray_> Well I thought this was a mac address 48:5d:60:2a:c7:1d, but I guess I was wrong
<Guest30903> Did a quick google on the 14e4:4727. it appears this is a common problem with this broadcom card
<Guest30903> the thing that bothers me is that i can find other networks
<Guest30903> it wont recognize the essid of my router
<ray_> Is that a router setting that can be changed?
<ray_> It stands for Extended Service Set Identifier
<ray_> Sorry, I am still learning
<ray_> Or am I wrong?
<ray_> http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/ESSID
<Guest30903> the essid is the name of my network
<ray_> What version of Ubuntu are you running?, I am not sure it matters but someone here might want to know
<ray_> I google this but I haven't clicked on any links yet: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=515&q=serial+number+network+card&btnG=Google+Search#sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1024&bih=548&source=hp&q=%22BCM4313+802.11b%2Fg%2Fn+Wireless+LAN+Controller%22+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=f&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=822bf32b5c0e0691
<Guest30903> Im running 11.04
<ray_> Hmm, I wish I knew what to do for you, but I did find this link under that search http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722995
<Guest30903> yes. it might very well be that i have to wait until someone has fixed the issue
<ray_> I am sorry, I really don't like to waste people's time, but I guess I found a new command lspci |grep VGA
<ray_> What should it be for a network card?
<ray_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/show-ethernet-adapter-ubuntu-linux/
<ray_> lspci | grep -i eth
<Guest30903> I might be on to something now
<ray_> I am still chilling all cool like
<ray_> I meant I am heard chill-axing to read and learn as well
<ray_> Hmm, there is system, admin, system testing
<ray_> but I have never reported bugs before
<madsailor> Guest30903,  there is a thread with info about fixing problems with your chipset at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10057878
<Guest30903> I found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380&page=6
<Guest30903> trying it now
<ray_> Sweet madsailor, have you sailed the seas of cheese?
<madsailor> ummmm..I do not eat green eggs and ham?
<Pararat> Guest wasnt a very good nickname
<Pararat> Figured forum name might be more appropriate
<ray_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMi_o6ki2_0
<madsailor> Pararat, ahh, driver compiling.  fun ;)
<Pararat> so far so good :p
<Pararat> Modify the file to make it work with your kernel
<Pararat> Code:
<Pararat> cd ~/linux-next/drivers/staging/brcm80211
<Pararat> nano Makefile
<Pararat> Add this code at the end
<Pararat> Code:
<Pararat> KDIR := /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build
<Pararat> ccflags-y += -I$(SUBDIRS)/include -I$(SUBDIRS)/sys -I$(SUBDIRS)/phy
<Pararat> this is the next step
<Pararat> now
<Pararat> it says "add this code at the end"
<Pararat> shud i put a space in first or something?
<madsailor> it should be on a newline, no spaces
<Pararat> tyvm
<ray_> should that be the last line?
<ray_> what does tyvm mean?
<madsailor> thank you very much :)
<ray_> And what's my today for that matter?
<ray_> I meant What's my name today for that matter?
<Pararat> ray_ ?
 * madsailor thinks  maybe ray should be madray and madsailor should just be sailor
<ray_> LOL
<ray_> I am glad you are helping him out.
<madsailor> I try :)
<ray_> High five "o/\o"
<Pararat> I'm very thankful, atleast ive gotten somewhere but we've yet to see if it works
<Pararat> altho im getting hungry
<ray_> I don't know if he can wait, but I can, but I wasn't being very helpful
<madsailor> I'm learning the C programming language, so Makefiles  and gcc are half my life at the moment.
<madsailor> yay compiling
<ray_> Nice, that would be great but also tough
<madsailor> indeed
<Pararat> so how do i make a "new line" without sending a command?
<madsailor> well, like it said, you open the file in nano, which is a text editor
<madsailor> you add the line, hit ctrl X and Y to save
<madsailor> and presto..modified makefile
<Pararat> ok so first i type : cd ~/linux-next/drivers/staging/brcm80211
<Pararat> then : nano Makefile
<Pararat> ?
<madsailor> 1 min..I closed the directions you are following
<Pararat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380&page=6
<Pararat> giowck's guide
<madsailor> yep...that should open the makefile in nano if it exists, or open a new file with that name if it doesn't.  You might want to type ls first in the terminal after cd'ing to make sure Makefile is already there
<Pararat> no such file or directory is what it tells me
<r4y> I like to drag and drop the folder or file I am using as a path in the terminal, then take away the '' single quotes. I find that it is the easiest way unless the path is short and simple
<Pararat> I have to be honest with you, so far ive only copied and pasted the codes they tell me to use, i have no idea exactly what im doing
<r4y> It's all cool
<r4y> So to graphically see the file he wants to open, he might go to places and open the home folder and if there is a folder called linux-next then double click it
<r4y> and so on
<r4y> Only double click folders for now
<r4y> unless he says otherwise
<madsailor> Parat...I think you missed the first part of the guide, so that directory doesn't even exist on your comp (yet).  Start at the beginning: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380
<r4y> Where is the downloaded folder you are trying to compile?
<r4y> I am sorry
<r4y> OK, I see, sorry
<madsailor> first you setup git, then setup directory fo driver sources, download driver sources, *modify makefile ;)* compile and done
<madsailor> however, read the update at the very top of that thread. It might save you a few steps
<Pararat> i suppose my home directory is the folder with my user name on it?
<madsailor> 1 up from there: /home/username aka ~/username
<madsailor> what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<r4y> yes, mine is /home/ray but this character " ~" bypasses the need for me to do for instance cd /home/ray/linux-next/drivers/staging/brcm80211
<Pararat> 11.04
<r4y> so in other words this is the same thing as that cd ~/linux-next/drivers/staging/brcm80211
<madsailor> ok...well, according to the update at the top of the guide you were following, compiling that driver is pointless for your version...it's already included in the kernel
<madsailor> r4y, no cd is "change directory" the tilde is just equivalent to typing '/home/'
<r4y> I know
<r4y> That is what I was trying to say
<madsailor> oh..ok.  :)
<r4y> This cd /home/ray/linux-next/drivers/staging/brcm80211 is the same as doing this cd ~/linux-next/drivers/staging/brcm80211
<r4y> For clarity, unless I am wrong
<geirha> Well, not '/home/', it expands to the value of the HOME environment variable.
<geirha> Indeed
<madsailor> consensus.  If only there were more of that in the world
<Pararat> ok so following this guide is pointless then?
<madsailor> yep.  you already have that driver up to date in the kernel you are running
<r4y> It seems so.
<Pararat> but why wont my wireless work then?
<madsailor> That's a good question.  I would recommend asking in #ubuntu, where there is a bit more traffic, and likely some more experience with your specific problem.
<r4y> Try asking and posting this link:
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380
<r4y> I feel for you man, but don't give up.
<Pararat> thanks for the help guys, ill see if they can help me in the ubuntu channel then
<madsailor> good luck!
<r4y> All the best, I will help you with the simple parts if you want me to.
<r4y> Is he guest?, I am confused
<Abhijit> duanedesign, ping
<duanedesign> Abhijit: pong2
<johnny77> I've upgraded to 11.04 and now when I log into Ubuntu, I only get the background image. It appears that Unity is not loading. Can anyone help before I reinstall?
<holstein> johnny77: how about the classic environment?
<holstein> did you try installing unity-2d ?
<johnny77> holstein: something is wrong there too. I believe that a window manager is not being loaded.
<johnny77> holstein: I did not try unity-2d. Is it just in the repository?
<holstein> i would probably try an fsck
<johnny77> fsck?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<johnny77> holstein: I'm currently on the same machine logged into fluxbox, if that makes any difference. Trying fsck.
<holstein> johnny77: probably have to force it on next boot*
<johnny77> holstein: force running fsck? How would I do that?
<holstein> used to be sudo touch /forcefsck
<johnny77> trying brb
<johnny77> holstein: either it didn't run fsck or it didn't work. I rebooted then logged into Ubuntu and got the same thing.
<justas> hi , i have 2 os on my hard XP and linux ( i choose wich to boot ) now i want to keep only linux ( have only one disk C ) maybe boot xp installer cd and choose unistall xp , but then i installed linux i chose  30 GB space whic will use linux - i gues , so then i will unistall xp , linux will be on 30 gb , o hey can took all my hard space ?
<justas> simpliest problem version : how to delete windows xp , and keep linux
<johnny77> justas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRemoveWindows - Maybe this will help.
<naveed> Forq : Hi
<naveed> Froq:Hi
<r4y> Can I rename all the files in this folder from .bin to .a26 ?
<coalwater> what folder?
<r4y> A folder I made
<r4y> They are roms
<coalwater> um and what's the problem
<r4y> I am trying to make it so all roms are opened with certain emulators
<r4y> So I decided that Stella can open files with the file extension .Atari2600 or .a26 from .bin
<r4y> Because .bin is used a lot, I want to make it open to use in the future and so on
<coalwater> ok
<r4y> Should I go Google it instead for now?
<coalwater> i dont understand what u want, just right click and choose open with, then choose the application
<r4y> I am going to copy a few files over to a new folder and try this:
<r4y> http://makandra.com/notes/1003-linux-rename-or-change-extension-of-multiple-files
<r4y> I am confused, where is the path supposed to be in that command?
<r4y> Here is my incomplete command:
<r4y> In double quotes "rename 's/\.bin$/\.Atari2600/' *"
<r4y> Replace this "*" with the path to the folder?
<coalwater> i dont really know if that will work or not
<r4y> It did say: This works on linuxes who use the Perl version of the rename command (like Ubuntu):, so like you said
<r4y> So then it might need to be used in perl
<r4y> There must be a way to rename these files, I would save this info for future references if I can do what I want to do.
<r4y> I will say exactly what i want to do
<coalwater> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/renaming-multiple-files-at-a-shell-prompt.html this page kinda says the same rule at the end of the page
<r4y> OK, so you did understand at some point
<r4y> This then: rename .bak .txt *.bak
<coalwater> i could try it
<r4y> No, it's ok, so rename .bin .Atari2600 *.bin
<r4y> What about the path?
<r4y> I mean where does the path to the folder go?
<r4y> At the end?
<r4y> OK, so for instance I have a folder on my desktop and here is the path to the folder I am going to be testing this with: /home/ray/Desktop/untitledfolder
<r4y> Where would that path go in this command: rename .bin .Atari2600 *.bin
<charlie-tca> I think it would go in front of the last extension, like /home/ray/Deskto[
<charlie-tca> well
<charlie-tca> like /home/ray/Desktop/untitledfolder/*.bin
<charlie-tca> since *.bin are the files being renamed
<r4y> OK, so you think: rename .bin .Atari2600 /home/ray/Desktop/untitledfolder/*.bin
<r4y> Cool, this will be the first time I have used the rename command, so many commands to learn
<r4y> "syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near ".""
<r4y> I put that in double quotes
<charlie-tca> you put what in double quotes
<r4y> I mean what I pasted from the terminal to here
<r4y> Double quote, pasted here, double quote enter
<r4y> I didn't do "rename .bin .Atari2600 /home/ray/Desktop/untitledfolder/*.bin" in the terminal
<r4y> I did: rename .bin .Atari2600 /home/ray/Desktop/untitledfolder/*.bin
<charlie-tca> iThen you did it wrong
<charlie-tca> is there actually a folder named "untitledfolder" ?
<r4y> yse
<r4y> yes
<r4y> Does it not except because of the period?, If so how do I get around this?, Like for instance when a folder has a space in it then there either has to be a foward slash or back slash so the terminal with except it as it is, or it can be single quoted, but with a period I am unsure what the terminal wants, I should go read man rename I guess
<charlie-tca> yup
<r4y> Well, it says perl programmers reference guide, so the first link just might work
<r4y> This is in double quotes "rename 's/\.foo$/\.bar/' *" The reason I put this and other text in double quotes is because here on irc I am not sure what the results would be. If I post something that shouldn't be posted then it simple doesn't post, and I get an error message, so now you know why which you likely already knew
<r4y> So replace "*" that with the path?
<r4y> I am guessing it is foo to bar
<r4y> yep
<charlie-tca> I'm guessing they are not using path
<charlie-tca> they have done a cd into the directory with the files to be renamed
<r4y> O
<charlie-tca> and the * renames every file in that directory
<charlie-tca> with the extension
<r4y> O, wow that you for telling me
<r4y> OK, that is simple
<r4y> Yes, it worked
<r4y> Thank you very much, this will be useful in the future
<charlie-tca> when reading man pages, it helps to read the page. It normally explains every part of the command
<r4y> Now, I have to make a small text file and document what is going to happen when using this command
<r4y> I did man rename but it was short but from what you just said you must know that
<r4y> I found that when I did man apt-get it doesn't show the order in which the command option, path goes, but with apt-get --help it shows that which I was wanting to know but even so there are many things like spaces and periods that means changes that might not be explained in the man pages but still I like to read the man page and nerd out even though I wouldn't consider myself a nerd
<r4y> I more of a want to be nerd
<r4y> And I should have gone to bed hours ago
<r4y> I missed that second word there, I know
<r4y> Thank you very much, I should go, keep on rocking
<r4y> o/
<charlie-tca> r4y: the other command I use a lot besides man ???    is      ??? --help
<charlie-tca> so it would be like          rename --help
<r4y> I am trying to understand why everything is the way it is in this command. What is s for?, What is the need for the foward slashes and backward slashes?
<r4y> Maybe s is an option
<r4y> Nope
<r4y> Well, I am just wondering
<charlie-tca> forward slashes are to insure any non-alphanumeric chat
<charlie-tca> characters get noted/changed
<charlie-tca> oops, backward slashes do that
<charlie-tca> I don't know the rest. It is hard for me to understand the commands that are all thrown tight together like that
<r4y> O, so where file name is the * char can be used instead to be reclusive in the current dir
<r4y> I see, so if I want I could ask to only have certain files done
<charlie-tca> right, * is a wildcard that covers all characters to the character after the star
<charlie-tca> *bin   will only find names ending in bin
<r4y> How would we say do every file but these 3 or so files?
<charlie-tca> with difficulty
<charlie-tca> that is more involved than my knowledge
<r4y> I don't need to know
<charlie-tca> I can make the command line with individual commands, but I have to make things simple for me
<r4y> I can always do this then go back and rename the few I wanted named the other if ever needed
<charlie-tca> that's what I do
<charlie-tca> well not no more though
<r4y> Here here, but I am sure you would wip me at using the command line
<charlie-tca> I use Xubuntu, and Thunar has a rename multiple files command using a gui
<charlie-tca> Makes it so much easier
<r4y> Cool, there is so much to pick up, like for instance when you want to highlight things in the gui hold down control or shift, one of them highlights things in rows and the other highlights things individually
<r4y> I learned that when messing with zipped files using archive manager
<charlie-tca> Control lets you highlight things in skips and jumps, shift hightlights everything from first highlight to cursor position
<charlie-tca> shift works going up or down, too
<r4y> If you haven't already man man then hit h for help, or hit q
<r4y> Cool, not just side to side
<r4y> I am trying to think of something helpful, but I am in need of sleep, thank you very much for the help
<r4y> have a good day, I am going to make notes then I will leave
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<r4y> So you said oops back there, so I am going to try and reword it:
<r4y> forward slashes are to insure any non-alphanumeric chat
<r4y> characters get noted/changed
<r4y> then you said oops backwards slashes do that
<r4y> but I changed the sentence between
<r4y> Is that right?
<r4y> O, I didn't understand what you were saying but now I got it
<r4y> OOps, I messed up
<r4y> characters get noted\changed
<r4y> fixed
<charlie-tca> It should be backslashes are to insure any non-alphanumeric characters get noted/changed
<charlie-tca> my keyboard does not type good
<r4y> It's OK
<r4y> so in this command rename 's/\.bin/\.atari2600/' * what are the foward slashes for?
<r4y> So in other words the backward slashes also apply to spaces and not just periods
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> I don't know what the forward slashes do
<r4y> Maybe forward slashes say to go into a dir
<charlie-tca> backslashes can be for other slashes, spaces, foreign characters
<charlie-tca> they might be saying anything in front of the dot in this usage
<r4y> or maybe forward slashes say to move forward one digit to make up for the backward slashes
<charlie-tca> but I don't know what the forward slashes are doing
<r4y> Right
<r4y> I should look at the man page for rename for a sec
<r4y> Well, I know it doesn't matter and your guess is as good as mine
<r4y> Thank you, I can finish making notes
<r4y> Have a good day
<r4y> o/
<nlsthzn> hi, how can I get quassel to autohide in the notification area rather than the taskbar? if I enable show system tray icon I have two icons, one in the "message indicator" and another in the system tray too?!
<Error404NotFound> is it possible to use windows favorites in firefox?
<Error404NotFound> anyone
<Dangr_> Error404NotFound:  Like your bookmarks?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<Dangr_> Error404NotFound:  you could use firefox sync, or a third party like Delicious or XMarks
<Error404NotFound> i want to put my windows bookmarks intu firefox on ubuntu
<Dangr_> Error404NotFound: I'd just setup a firefox sync account - it will do it automatically for you - piece of cake
<Error404NotFound> and how do i do that lol
<Dangr_> Error404NotFound:  ummm try this page first: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/what-firefox-sync
<Dangr_> that should give you the run down on what it is and such
<Error404NotFound> the bookmarks i want are from internet explorer
<Error404NotFound> not firefox
<Dangr_> oh i see
<Dangr_> ok try xmarks - http://www.xmarks.com/
<Dangr_> thats what I use personally, should do what you're looking for no problem
<Dangr_> does the same thing as firefox sync - just supports all browsers instead of just FF
<Error404NotFound> ok i have no clue what to do
<Dangr_> create an account first
<Dangr_> then install on each browser - youll need to put it on your IE browser first
<Dangr_> sync
<Dangr_> then do the same in Ubuntu FF
<Dangr_> or you can look into exporting your bookmarks
<Dangr_> that works too - i find sycning to be better for long term
<Error404NotFound> i have a folder with all bookmarks in itcant i just put in a folder in linux?
<Dangr_> yep that would also work
<Dangr_> i think
<Dangr_> idk havent tried
<Error404NotFound> where is the folder in ubuntu
<Dangr_> probbaly depends on how you installed it
<Error404NotFound> well i am a total noob so you tell me lol
<Dangr_> check to see if you can mount your Windows disk
<Error404NotFound> i have complete access to windows hdd from linux
<Dangr_> so then you can browse for it from there
<Error404NotFound> i need to know where to put them in linux
<Dangr_> i woudl just use FFs import bookmark feature
<Error404NotFound> i would except i hate firefox and have no idea how to use it
<Dangr_> id just look it up
<Error404NotFound> i want internet explorer on linux damnit
<Dangr_> its easy
<Dangr_> O_o
<NekoNeko> Anyone having trouble since the update?
<Dangr_> yes - i gave up on 11.04
<NekoNeko> =/
<Error404NotFound> im on 11.04
<Error404NotFound> works fine for me lol
<NekoNeko> i mysteriously have no way to manage my taskbar/panel
<obengdako> i think a fresh install might help just save your home folder if not partitioned and thus keep your old config files
<Error404NotFound> i would like to be able to move the big bar to bottom like osx
<mysteriousdarren> why ie? reason?
<NekoNeko> Error404NotFound: ditto!
<Error404NotFound> ie > ff
<Froq> is anyone having screen sharing (VNC) problems??  mine isn't working @ all... ;(
<holstein> Froq: can you ping?
<Error404NotFound> is it possible to move the task bar?
<Froq> holstein, yeah I can ping, and even connect to it, however, it just stays a black screen.
<holstein> i really like remmina
<holstein> Froq: hmmm
<NekoNeko> Error404NotFound: not that I have found yet.... i've been going through everything =/
<Dangr_> NekoNeko: I dont think thats available yet
<holstein> Froq: try xtightvnc
<holstein> see if you are getting any error output
<Froq> do I gotta install that?  ... is it just called xtightvnc?
<holstein> Froq: sudo apt-get install xtightvnc
<holstein> then
<holstein> xtightvnc IP
<holstein> whatever IP address*
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you can log into the classic session
<holstein> and customize gnome
<Dangr_> Error404NotFound: I like to use AWN to get that OSX feel dock
<holstein> Dangr_: true
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you should google around about making ubuntu look like OSX
<holstein> if thats what you are interested in
<holstein> theres lots of ways to have a dock
<holstein> i think AWN is very slick
<Froq> Error404NotFound, yeah AWN is an awesome dock.
<Dangr_> it is pretty cool - and easy to use/customize through its settings menu
<Froq> how do I make changes to the bar on the left of my screen?
<Froq> the launcher bar
<Dangr_> Froq: I dont think you can yet? I don't think you can do much with it as of now... unless someone knows?
<Froq> oo silly... man, is this 11.04 still beta?  I gotta say, I think it is causing me more porblems then any of the other releases to date as of yet....  (I have only gone through 2 other releases lol)
<Dangr_> Personally I'd like to replace it with AWN - I don't really care for the Win7 feel :-/
<holstein> unity is not for that really
<holstein> customizing*
<holstein> its supposed to be an all-in-one UI
<holstein> and i think it does that well
<holstein> and even though, im not planning on using it, it looks great for what its trying to acomplish
<holstein> and its still early*
<holstein> customization could come
<holstein> you can always file a wishlist bug
<Dangr_> holstein: good points - I like how they moved the application menus to the global area above - like Macs finder
<holstein> 'cant move unity launcher'
<Error404NotFound> how do i uninstall crap on linux...
<Error404NotFound> tryin to uninstall a crap music player cand find it
<holstein> Error404NotFound: how did you install it?
<holstein> software center?
<Error404NotFound> was installed
<holstein> you should be able to go where you got it
<Error404NotFound> with ubuntu
<holstein> Error404NotFound: OK
<holstein> keep in mind
<holstein> its not really going to free up much space
<holstein> and its not using resources
<holstein> BUT
<Error404NotFound> i just dont want it to be default player
<holstein> you should be able to find it in the software center
<holstein> and unintall
<holstein> OR synaptic
<Error404NotFound> if i play a song with it it plays the song 2 times
<Error404NotFound> at the same time
<holstein> or in the commandline if you prefer
<Error404NotFound> i orefer you tell me like im 3 yrs old
<Error404NotFound> prefer
<holstein> Error404NotFound: ?
<Error404NotFound> i have no idea what yer talking about
<holstein> the software center is in the menu
<holstein> where ever you find other applications
<holstein> like, where you found the audio player you dont like
<holstein> synaptic is in there too
<holstein> with either of those
<holstein> you can search
<holstein> by name
<holstein> for the application you would like to remove
<Error404NotFound> found it
<holstein> and remove it
<Error404NotFound> thanks
<holstein> :)
<Error404NotFound> im learning!
<holstein> sure
<Froq> what application launcher do you guys recommend?
<holstein> i like gnome-do
<Dangr_> yeah gnome-do is great
<holstein> but, AWN is nice
<Dangr_> I have both :-P
<holstein> i mean, theres nothing wrong with the built-in tools either
<Dangr_> can't help it - used OSx for so long
<holstein> then theres no extra overhead
<holstein> Dangr_: :)
<Error404NotFound> anyone figure out how to move task bar?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: its not a matter of figuring it out
<holstein> you just cant do it
<Error404NotFound> ffs
<holstein> like i suggested
<holstein> you can boot into classic mode
<holstein> and customize gnome all you like
<holstein> OR
<Error404NotFound> meh
<Froq>  Dangr_ yeah, I am a previous OSx junkie... so I like OSx haha
<holstein> run another WM
<holstein> Error404NotFound: XFCE or KDE
<Dangr_> Froq: :)
<holstein> there are meta-packages for those
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-deskto
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Froq> holstein, I just don't understand why they would implement unity if it can not be edited.
<holstein> Error404NotFound: ^ that that is not trivial
<holstein> dont just run that without thinking it over
<Froq> Dangr_, so I am using xchat, and when I load up the application, it doesn't auto log me into my IRC channels... you know how to fix that?
<holstein> Froq: thats part of the deal
<holstein> that is static
<holstein> controlling the UI a bit more than average
<Dangr_> Froq: you can - i think its a basic right-click affair - I'm at work on my Mac so I'm currently using Limechat
<Froq> Dangr_, nice nice, I just Limechat too on Mac
<Dangr_> Froq: http://xchatdata.net/Using/FAQ#autojoin
<Dangr_> try that - just skimmed it but looks like what you're looking for
<Dangr_> holstein: i heard that using aptitude is preferable over apt-get, is that true?
<holstein> Dangr_: not sure
<holstein> ive seen both
<holstein> which do you use?
<holstein> i was using apt
<Dangr_> aptitude - i heard its better at removing dependencies when removing an application but I'm too inexperienced at linux to know for sure
<holstein> and then i got talked into aptitude
<holstein> then i did something that i broke
<holstein> and fixed with apt
<holstein> so i went back to apt
<Dangr_> oh i see - I think i'll do the same when I break it :P
<holstein> hehe
<Dangr_> I break linux enough learning as I go
<holstein> im sure aptitude could have fixed it
<holstein> and i like the ncurses interface for aptitude
<Dangr_> hmmm haven't heard of ncurses
<holstein> basically graphical in a terminal
<holstein> kind of
<holstein> Dangr_: like alsamixer
<Dangr_> oh neat
<Dangr_> holstein: and yes, im looking this up as we go
<Dangr_> lol
<holstein> the folks that told me aptitude is better are smarter than me
<holstein> so i believe and trust them
<holstein> i just fall back into apt out of habit i think
<Dangr_> lol yeah I can undestand that - when I read along with forum posts- or blogs or what have you everything seems to be apt-get but iono
<Error404NotFound> how do i stop ubuntu from goin to sleep?
<Error404NotFound> sick of entering a password every 5 minutes
<Dangr_> preferences > screen saver
<Dangr_> should be there
<Error404NotFound> wtf i uninstalled that music player and it still works
<holstein> Error404NotFound: what music player?
<Error404NotFound> banshee
<holstein> theres literally no good reason to do that
<holstein> BUT, if you restart
<holstein> and its still there
<Error404NotFound> i did
<holstein> let us know
<Error404NotFound> after uninstalling
<holstein> OK
<holstein> Error404NotFound: what did you remove?
<Error404NotFound> banshee music player
<holstein> Error404NotFound: open up synaptic
<holstein> and search banshee
<holstein> see whats there
<holstein> try removing it in synaptic instead
<Error404NotFound> wtf is synaptic
<Error404NotFound> i go to apps and its under available to dl
<holstein> Error404NotFound: synaptic is the alternative application i mentioned before
<holstein> you should be able to find it in the same place you are finding banshee
<holstein> and the software center
<Dangr_> if hes on 11.04 he could just hit super key and search for it
<Error404NotFound> how do i set my music to open in rhythmbox
<Error404NotFound> now i double click it and it does nothing
<holstein> double click what?
<holstein> and whats 'it'?
<holstein> used to be
<holstein> when you right click
<holstein> on an audio file
<holstein> you get a menu
<Error404NotFound> yep
<Error404NotFound> i click to associate music with it
<Error404NotFound> and it dont work
<holstein> Error404NotFound: how did it not work?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: elaborate pleas
<holstein> e
<holstein> the player doesnt open?
<holstein> or the music doesnt play?
<Dangr_> guh- keep running into apt-get
<Dangr_> its everywhere!
<Error404NotFound> holstein
<Error404NotFound> ffs where is preferences
<Error404NotFound> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy to use...
<Error404NotFound> anyone alive in here?
<MrChrisDruif> Sure
<MrChrisDruif> Who's preferences are you looking for?
<Error404NotFound> how do i stop ubuntu from sleeping
<MrChrisDruif> Power Management and Screensaver settings
<Error404NotFound> i seen power management
<Error404NotFound> changed it to never
<Error404NotFound> still sleeps
<MrChrisDruif> And Screensaver?
<Error404NotFound> i didnt see anything about screensaver'
<MrChrisDruif> System > Preferences > Screensaver
<Error404NotFound> opened system dont see preferences
<Error404NotFound> found it..
<MrChrisDruif> Great :D
<Error404NotFound> i miss wondows
<Error404NotFound> windows even
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you dont have to miss windoes
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you dont have to miss windows*
<Error404NotFound> now if i can get my printer working
<holstein> you are free to do whatever you like
<holstein> at anytime :)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<Error404NotFound> its not finding my network printer
<Error404NotFound> ooh nice i think its working
<Error404NotFound> ok it sees my printer but cant find a driver for it..
<holstein> Error404NotFound: what would you like to do?
<holstein> if you want, drop the printer make/model in here
<holstein> OR in google
<Error404NotFound> mfc 465cn
<Error404NotFound> brother
<holstein> like windows and OSX and any other OS, some devices are not supported
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678407
<holstein> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<holstein> i have an HL-5250DN
<holstein> works well in linux
<holstein> ^ thats a brother printer*
<holstein> Error404NotFound: i would say
<holstein> choose your battles
<holstein> since you are new to ubuntu
<holstein> pick something
<holstein> and stick with it
<holstein> til you learn whats going on with it
<Error404NotFound> i just want it to do what windows does for me..
<holstein> right
<holstein> and its not windows
<Error404NotFound> thats not asking much
<Error404NotFound> but i want printer to work
<holstein> now-a-days, i find installing windows to be much more challenging than installing linux
<holstein> its really an issue of what you are used to
<holstein> and getting accostemed to the workflow
<holstein> accustomed*
<Error404NotFound> i dled driver and it says wrong architecture "i386"
<holstein> i need to go, but im sure we can help you out
<holstein> for example
<holstein> you downlaoded what driver?
<holstein> do you know what that means?
<Error404NotFound> lpr driver
<holstein> http://gunkies.org/wiki/I386
<holstein> anyways, as i like to say often
<holstein> in linux, the answer is always yes
<Error404NotFound> so tha=is driver is meant for 32 bit
<holstein> i know learning any major piece of software like an OS is challenging
<holstein> but, im sure you can sort it out :)
<holstein> BBL...
<Error404NotFound> peace
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-03
<hakeon> hello ~ first timer here... my MS/Mac friends are getting blank slides of any ppt i submit... what's up?
<hakeon> BTW, i have used openoffice and now use libredoc
<starcraftman> hakeon: can you send me this file and I'll have a look.
<hakeon> great ~ whats the best way to send it?
<starcraftman> hakeon: hosting on a site like megaupload or yousendit would be best I suppose.
<starcraftman> hakeon: ^ or any other download link service
<hakeon> i'm on it... thx... give me just a minute or two and i'll let ya know - thx
<starcraftman> hakeon: roger ping me, doing few things
<MrChrisDruif> What's wrong?
<MrChrisDruif> starcraftman: ^
<starcraftman> MrChrisDruif: history > http://pastebin.com/D2FpwXVN
<MrChrisDruif> Alright....is the file shared? :P
<starcraftman> MrChrisDruif: waiting, also back in a minute. I go for snack and see dog
<yax51> is there an easy way to update the programs I have installed in ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> yax51: Depends on HOW you've installed them ^^
<yax51> aaah ok, that makes sense, if I use synaptic then I would upgrade via there and so on......got it
<MrChrisDruif> yax51: If you install software via ppa, it gets automatically updated :)
<yax51> not familiar with ppa?
<MrChrisDruif> And apt/synaptic/Ubuntu software center all do the same
<MrChrisDruif> So you can update your software via all those and even update manager
<MrChrisDruif> Update manager is just a GUI for sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<starcraftman> yax51: basically unless you installed software manually by a standalone deb or compiling it should upgrade.
<yax51> aaah ok cool
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, that was my next step: manually installing via deb or compiling from source (but I guess the latter you won't have done, or even heard about :P)
<yax51> no I haven't had to compile much from the source, but the one I have there isn't any upgrades for it... yet ;)
<tepster> hello
<tepster> quick question - is it common practice to encrypt the home directory? it that what most users do?
<pleia2> no
<MrChrisDruif> tepster: For mobile settings (like a laptop) I personally would recommend it more then on a desktop system. HOWEVER: even I don't do it on my flappie :P
<pleia2> it's really only people who are particularly concerned about security
<MrChrisDruif> Which is a laptop, you've guessed it right ;)
 * pleia2 has never done it, and she travels a lot with a netbook ;)
<tepster> so if someone stole my laptop, there is no way they can retrieve any data in /home?
<MrChrisDruif> Not easily anyway
<pleia2> actually if they stole the laptop it would be pretty easy to access the home directory if it's unencrypted, they could just boot into a livecd and mount hte disk
<pleia2> so whether you encrypt depends on how concerned you are about the data you store and how worried you are about the laptop being stolen, it turns out most people dont worry about either very much
<pleia2> I simply avoid keeping sensitive or irreplaceable data on my netbook
<tepster> ah ok. i chose to encrypt it when i installed ubuntu today. I hope it's not too much of a  performance hit
<MrChrisDruif> tepster: Only at boot up if I remember correctly...it only needs to unlock it
<hakeon__> can anyone help w/ 11.04 libreoffice compatibility?
<yax51> does anyone know about the asusg50oled daemon? or if I can change the notification output of empathy to utilize that?
<hakeon__> libreoffice presentation blank slides when opened by MS or Mac... help?
<yax51> I would think it would be a file format issue if anything
<yax51> what are you saving it as?
<yax51> hakeon: what are you saving it as?
<holstein> hajour: libreoffice on the mac and PC?
<jep> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and my ethernet adapter is not working (the same one i'm using with windows now). It shows up in 'lshw -C network' as disabled. Any ideas?
<holstein> jep: is this a new thing?
<holstein> or did it ever work?
<jep> well a different adapter worked, but it stopped as well
<holstein> jep: but the one in question never worked?
<jep> no, it's new. but i am using it in windows right now.
<jep> (dual boot)
<holstein> jep: thats the only way you can get online with ubuntu?
<holstein> i would like to suggest that you update
<holstein> incase there is a kernel update that would help
<holstein> other than that, we'd just have to search for a bug relating to your specific hardware
<holstein> and go from there
<jep> The bug would have to be across 2 different hardwares
<jep> but how would I update? burn an ISO?
<jep> I mean I could just download it on this partition and run it from Ubuntu
<holstein> jep: ive never needed to do that
<holstein> its usually wifi that doesnt work
<holstein> and i just wire up and update
<holstein> and get fixes
<holstein> i had a network adapter that wouldnt work
<holstein> but i have a bunch of parts
<holstein> so i just put another one in
<jep> usb wifi and pci-x ethernet no work :\
<holstein> whats the wifi?
<holstein> maybe you can DL what is necessary to make it work
<holstein> that should only be a few packages*
<jep> it used to work lol, i dont have it at the moment anyways
<jep> seems very strange
<jep> maybe i could reinstall from my os disc? i dont want to lose my data again, already did that once
<holstein> when you get on the machine
<holstein> run lspci
<holstein> and paste that in somewhere
<holstein> and we can look for bug reports
<holstein> no reason why you should reinstall
<holstein> unless you just want to
<jep> ok, it shows the controller info for the pci-x adapter... it just doesnt work
<jep> it says Marvell...
<holstein> jep: did you just disable networking?
<holstein> in the net applet?
<jep> i hope not !
<holstein> jep: you can always burn live CD's
<holstein> and boot those
<holstein> see if the network works
<jep> but it is listed as disabled yes (i.e. network *DISABLED)
<holstein> then, you know if its your install, or linux in general that is not supporting your hardware
<jep> but 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up' enables it
<jep> and i still get nothing
<jep> I guess I should try the live CD? How can I check the net applet?
<holstein> jep: try the LIVE cd first
<holstein> i think thats going to be very telling
<jep> ok i will do that hopefully tonight.
<jep> thank you. i've been asking around and not getting help
<holstein> well, come back if you need
<holstein> when you get the results of that
<holstein> and we'll try some more stuff :)
<Error404NotFound> ok im having a problem with firefox
<Error404NotFound> when i open it a small blank box pops up in it
<Error404NotFound> with an x to close it
<Error404NotFound> any ideas?
<Error404NotFound> holstein
<holstein> Error404NotFound: i would try a different browser
<Error404NotFound> can you get ie for linux?
<holstein> internet explorer?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16041
<holstein> you dont want to do that though
<Error404NotFound> y
<holstein> you could try getting rid of the config directory
<Error404NotFound> ive always hated firefox
<Error404NotFound> and would much rather use ie
<holstein> Error404NotFound: OK
<holstein> try some others
<holstein> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Error404NotFound> ive used chrome opera
<Error404NotFound> they all suck
<holstein> opera is nice in linux
<holstein> really fast
<holstein> ?
<holstein> thats odd
<Error404NotFound> safari for linux?
<holstein> i find ie to be not only at the bottom of my list of browsers
<holstein> but just kinda bad and slow in general
<holstein> BUT, you can try to get it working
<Error404NotFound> well i dont know what its like in linux
<holstein> Error404NotFound: there are SO many browsers
<Error404NotFound> but for windows i thought it was the best by a mile
<holstein> midori
<holstein> yeah? what did you like best about it?
<Error404NotFound> speed
<holstein> ?
<Error404NotFound> never crashes
<holstein> lol
<Error404NotFound> firefox always crashes on me
<holstein> we have had different experiences for sure
<holstein> i remember i updated someone to IE8
<holstein> and their printer wouldnt work anymore
<Error404NotFound> lol
<holstein> took a lot of trouble shooting and googleing to sort that out
<holstein> anyways... try some other browsers
<holstein> opera really is quite nice in linux
<holstein> i dont use it*
<holstein> but its crazy fast
<holstein> anyhow, i gotta crash
<holstein> Error404NotFound: good luck :)
<Error404NotFound> im sure ill need it
<Error404NotFound> ok what is package format?
<Error404NotFound> tar.bz2 or tar.gz
<Error404NotFound> holstein
<Error404NotFound> nvm
<Error404NotFound> how do i get rid of firefox
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge firefox
<Error404NotFound> i used synaptic
<Error404NotFound> ty though
<sdollins> Have you guys had a higher than normal amount of complaints about things breaking after upgrades?
<head_victim> sdollins: not that I've noticed
<sdollins> After some recent updates today (i upgraded to natty a couple days ago) several things broke :<
<HillBillyRock> Can anyone help me with a problem please?
<s-fox> HillBillyRock,  Please state the problem.
<HillBillyRock> I have apparently installed cd-circleprint but I can't find it to run it
<s-fox> HillBillyRock,  Open terminal.
<s-fox> HillBillyRock,  Run: cd-circleprint
<HillBillyRock> Ok.  Great.  Thank you
<s-fox> Glad to be of service HillBillyRock
<raju> duanedesign:  ping
<Abhijit> Daniel0108, ping
<Abhijit> yofel, ping
<yofel> ?
<Abhijit> yofel, is that you who i have talked some weeks ago and you play violin or some other music intstrumnet? you showed me your video with your friend playing????
<yofel> nope, not me
<Abhijit> yofel, nvm. sorry.
<yofel> ^^
<Daniel0108> Abhijit: yes?
<Abhijit> Daniel0108, do you play any kind of musical instrument?
<Daniel0108> Abhijit: I played keyboard a few years ago ;)
<Abhijit> ammm
<Abhijit> is that yoou who have showed me your video on youtubhe playing your partner on piano and violin:?
<Daniel0108> nope :P
<Abhijit> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Abhijit: It wasn't me either
<Abhijit> MrChrisDruif, :-/
<MrChrisDruif> I do play music and sing thou
<Abhijit> MrChrisDruif, play what sort of music? which instrument?
<shadowlemon> Hi; I've put a static ip on a server in /etc/network/interfaces; on /etc/init.d/networking restart it gets the right ip, but after x amount of time it's ip changes. The pc is not being turned off,  and the ip is random, am i missing something?
<holstein> shadowlemon: that is odd
<holstein> SO, you set it to something like 192.168.1.100
<holstein> and it seems to be OK with that
<holstein> and then changes to 192.168.1.x ?
<holstein> not .100?
<shadowlemon> yep
<holstein> then, is it functional?
<shadowlemon> i can connect to it from ssh
<shadowlemon> so i'd say it is
<holstein> odd
<holstein> that *should* do it
<holstein> at my skill level
<shadowlemon> same
<holstein> i would probably just try restarting
<holstein> and see if its still doing it
<holstein> then, really look at the information in that config file
<holstein> double check it*
<holstein> which im sure you have
<holstein> so triple-check :)
<shadowlemon> i double checked, but my knowledge of editing such files is not very high, but i found it whilst googling
<shadowlemon> and it gives the right ip on restart
<shadowlemon> anyways i'll go to the server now
<holstein> shadowlemon: pastebin the config if you want
<holstein> and we'll look
<holstein> i can pull up the one i have
<holstein> on my server
<holstein> that is static, and functional
<shadowlemon> ok let's see
<holstein> not much going on in there though
<shadowlemon> i know
<shadowlemon> btw question: would you be offended if you ask a really obvious question at your coworkers, and he responds in a mail 'please rtfm: <link here>'?
<shadowlemon>  /random
<holstein> shadowlemon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602806/
<holstein> shadowlemon: hmmm, i guess that would depend
<holstein> if it was the 9th time that week
<holstein> that the same question came up
<holstein> i probably would expect it ;)
<shadowlemon> one of my coworkers apparently don't know how to connect to IRC, and expects me to explain him
<shadowlemon> so i just sent something back like
<shadowlemon> please rtfm: link
<holstein> shadowlemon: i like those freenode webchat links
<holstein> i send those to our local LUG
<shadowlemon> rofl
<holstein> and ubuntu loco mailing list
<shadowlemon> well it wasn't webchat i sent, just a guide to xchat or so
<holstein> yeah, this is click and you're in
<holstein> too easy
<holstein> IF it comes to that*
<holstein> its challenging sometimes
<holstein> like in here
<shadowlemon> i got something back like: you can't tell me to RTFM, things that are obvious to you might not be to others
<holstein> i want to be helpful
<holstein> BUT, i also want to try and leave it vague enough
<holstein> so that the user might look up a little on their own
<holstein> and learn how to find the information
<holstein> which is in my opinion, better than just doing it for them
<shadowlemon> i'm always helpful.. too helpful, and too considerate. heck. I might even code something for someone else whilst he's sitting there.
<shadowlemon> so i'm trying to change my policy :)
<holstein> hehe
<shadowlemon> too drastically
<shadowlemon> apparently
<shadowlemon> but if you can't find on your own how irc works, then RTFM is justified
<shadowlemon> if you are an IT'er
<holstein> some of the particulars can be challening
<holstein> registering nicks
<holstein> passing the /commands
<holstein> but, just getting in an ubuntu support channel is usually pretty simple
<holstein> and from there, you should be able to sort it out
<holstein> assuming you read topics and RTFM ;)
<holstein> which some dont...
<holstein> anyways, you see how simple my config is shadowlemon
<holstein> im not sure what could be going on there
<shadowlemon> true but
<shadowlemon> all they had to do is open xchat, and join the channel. no fancy stuff :p
<shadowlemon> anyways
<holstein> when i first joined
<holstein> i installed xchat
<holstein> and when i started it
<shadowlemon> ip changed from 178.84.178.230 to 178.84.178.236
<holstein> it auto-joined something
<holstein> maybe #ubuntu ?
<holstein> some ubuntu channel
<holstein> shadowlemon: what is giving you that IP ?
<holstein> is this a router on your home network?
<shadowlemon> it's in a school network, which i  fear might be the problem
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats my vote
<shadowlemon> however, i should have enough power to set a static ip
<holstein> depends though
<holstein> are you sure its a free address?
<holstein> and whats assigning them...
<holstein> i would say thats plausible
<holstein> thats literally all i did on my end
<holstein> but, thats my router and all other equipment
<holstein> i suppose, to troubleshoot
<holstein> if you have a router
<holstein> you could temporarily set up a little network
<holstein> and check that the machine gets and keeps a static IP
<holstein> then, you can stop fiddling around where you are
<holstein> and move onto the other services
<shadowlemon> hmm
<shadowlemon> i compared the config
<shadowlemon> it's the same except that i have a broadcast field too
<shadowlemon> but idk if it's neccessary
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> comment it out
<holstein> and try
<holstein> as long as you have physical access still
<holstein> and dont get stuck with a headless box you cant get to
<shadowlemon> we still have access, i commented it out
<shadowlemon> i guess there's nothing ic an do atm
<shadowlemon> anyways holstein, thanks for your help/assistance
<shadowlemon> I very much appreciate it
<holstein> yeah, i say its on the network side
<holstein> im sure you'll sort it out though
<holstein> shadowlemon: good luck
<HillBillyRock> Does anyone know of a program for making and printing cd labels and covers please
<holstein> i mean, you could do that with any graphics program
<holstein> should be able to find templates around the net
<holstein> look for one in a comfortable format for you HillBillyRock
<holstein> you should be able to pull that off in anything from inkscape to libreoffice
<HillBillyRock> holstein:  I've tried Koverartist but it only seems to deal with covers not labels
<holstein> *in theory
<holstein> the gimp is popular
<holstein> i would look for a gimp template
<HillBillyRock> Ok. Thanks. I have that
<holstein> and the gimp supports a lot of formats too
<holstein> might be a little overkill
<holstein> but, you can literally do anything with it
<holstein> design-wise
<HillBillyRock> Holstein:  Great thanks.  I'll give that a go
<sebsebseb> hi
<jledbetter> Hi sebsebseb
<stlsaint> heyo
<sebsebseb> jledbetter: stlsaint hi
<stlsaint> sebsebseb: sup sup
<sebsebseb> stlsaint: not much, going to do some stuff on the computer
<IdleOne> cprofitt: thanks for the radio stations :)
<eiriksvin>  is there a way to get tranparent windows in Natty? i want to be able to see through any windows  i have up
<holstein> eiriksvin: i would probably start in classic mode
<holstein> and mess with the compiz settings
<bioterror> I would avoind that kind of candy, might first look good but after a while you will notice it just annoys you ;)
<eiriksvin> i have, but compiz dont keep the settings going into natty
<holstein> eiriksvin: alt+scroll-down seems to be a way to do it on-the-fly
<holstein> bioterror: agreed :)
<eiriksvin> i want the see through, its how i had my Maverick set up
<holstein> right
<holstein> eiriksvin: try doing what you did in maverick
<holstein> in the classic mode
<eiriksvin> hmm, my goal is to get empathy, file browser and whatnot to run Transparent all the time
<eiriksvin> how do i get and send jabber msgs?
<eiriksvin> i have jabber set up, but i only see empathy doing facebook
<holstein> maybe http://dev.xwiki.org/xwiki/bin/view/Community/IRC
<eiriksvin> holstein do you have jabber set up through empathy?
<eiriksvin> bioterror im just trying to get the most out of my Overglossed theme
<eiriksvin> i just cant find the cool white sensor bar he has
<holstein> i dont use jabber or empathy
<holstein> i use tweetdeck sometimes
<holstein> and for irc, i use irssi in screen
<eiriksvin> does someone have jabber set up through empathy that can send me a message?
<eiriksvin> yeah, i was thinking about that, but it seems to conflict with the Unity plugin somehow
<holstein> i would say someone in the IRC channel i linked might eiriksvin
<eiriksvin> how do i stop  the stuff from disappearing on the top bar in natty?  like in xchat how XChat   View   Sever   Settings   Window   Help       all disappear when i move the mouse away from it
<eiriksvin> thanks
<eiriksvin> <holstein> ur still one of the best helpers here:)
<tep> I'd like to know that too :)  I don't understand why they chose to hide menus like that.
<eiriksvin> silly huh:)
<tep> baffles me hehe
<eiriksvin> thats like the huge question of, why didnt they let you choose where to put the luancher, and be able to move it on a drag or something
<eiriksvin> i would love it to be on the bottom of my screen, sending all the menus up and out toward the right:)
<tep> I don't mind it on the left actually but yeah, it should be movable.
<eiriksvin> or maybe to the left... or maybe put it on the right side and everything goes to the left:)
<eiriksvin> maybe they should have made a button to shrink it instead of either makeing it stay or letting it slide away
<tep> I also wish that you can hover over the icon to show all the open windows...like in WIndows 7
<eiriksvin> i would love to be able to make it a circle, i could click with one click and it would blow up in the center of my screen, then select my choices from a set of concentric rings that hid other rings as i progress deeper into them
<eiriksvin> sliding through the whole way
<eiriksvin> but menus pop out along the circle
<eiriksvin> now that would be awesome, with the little foot in the middle
<eiriksvin> oops off topic... sorry
<eiriksvin> we should give linux that customizable feel, i know thats what drew me into Maverick
<eiriksvin> thinking i might go back
<holstein> thanks eiriksvin :)
<eiriksvin> ur welcome:)
<holstein> personally, im still running lucid 10.04 on most everything i have
<holstein> but, id say, if you can give it some time
<holstein> *11.04/unity
<eiriksvin> send my a screenshot?
<holstein> like a week or so
<holstein> you might get used to the new direction
<holstein> i would run 11.04 on my netbook with unity
<eiriksvin> i like it, but i wish it were more open to customization, i want that glowing windows back:(
<holstein> and live in it for a while
<holstein> but, there seems to be a bug with my wifi
<holstein> and i havent had time to track that down
<holstein> i tend to look before i leap :)
<holstein> eiriksvin: you can always run whatever DE you wish
<eiriksvin> ?
<holstein> maybe XFCE would be more like what you are used to
<holstein> theres classic mode
<holstein> and gnome3
<holstein> all kinds of options right now
<holstein> but, the idea of unity is quite well thought out
<holstein> im still not sure its right for my workflow either though
<eiriksvin> yeah, i have read about them, but i like unity, just want the pretty eye candy
<holstein> its still early
<eiriksvin> this is 2011, we should be able to have our cake, and eat it too:)
<holstein> im sure there will be some customization happening soon
<holstein> eiriksvin: hehe
<eiriksvin> heh
<eiriksvin> where are the sounds located?
<eiriksvin> i want to set up my Beep
<eiriksvin> um, notify
<holstein>  /usr/share/sounds ?
<eiriksvin> looking
<eiriksvin> can you type my name?
<holstein> eiriksvin:
<holstein> eiriksvin:
<holstein> eiriksvin
<eiriksvin> heh
<holstein> its good?
<eiriksvin> thanks:)
<eiriksvin> yeppers!
<holstein> cool :)
<holstein> alright.. im out for a bit... laterx
<eiriksvin> i cant seem to use .ogg?
<eiriksvin> they all sound staticky
<eiriksvin> but .wav works fine:)
<holstein> yeah, i wouldnt lose sleep over it
<holstein> you can always convert an ogg to wav if you want
<holstein> as a work-around
<holstein> and sudo cp it in that /dir
<holstein> it would be nice to track that down though
<holstein> and have a proper bug report about it is suppose
<holstein> if you feel brave enough to take that on :)
<holstein> anyways... BBL
<mang0> hey guys!
<mang0> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu. This is my problem: http://www.pasteall.org/21230/text . Please PM (/query mang0) cos I will be afk. Thanks!
<mang0> (c&p from #ubuntu lol)
<holstein> mang0: hey
<kristian_> hi all
<kristian_> hurm, I have an installation on a hdd that my bios won't see
<kristian_> there's another hdd in the box, which bios *will* see... it's blanked by DBAN
<kristian_> what to do?
<holstein> mang0: ubuntu has no issues with broadcom chips
<holstein> broadcom didnt used to suply information for drivers to be written*
<holstein> that has changed
<holstein> mang0: i would try and take the path of least resistance and plug it in
<mang0> O.O
<mang0> <holstein> mang0: ubuntu has no issues with broadcom chips
<holstein> you can work around that though i you wish
<mang0> since when?!
<holstein> mang0: right
<holstein> since forever
<mang0> orly? I was told differantly...
<holstein> ubuntu would have no issue supporting any vendors devices that its allowed to support
<mang0> what do you mean the path of least resistance?
<holstein> mang0: its a matter of wording*
<mang0> holstein> mang0: i would try and take the path of least resistance and plug it in
<holstein> and i wanted to be clear
 * mang0 confused face
<holstein> that its not ubuntu's issue
<holstein> with broadcom
<holstein> it was the other way around
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> that has changed recently
<mang0> AAAAhhhhaa! I getcha now
<mang0> what version?
<holstein> and we are all glad about that
<mang0> (of ubuntu, do I need)
<mang0> I have the liveCD of 10.10...
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats fine
<holstein> thats up to you to decide
<attackulz> holstein I need your almighty wisdom.
<mang0> why is it not connecting then?
<holstein> attackulz: ;)
<attackulz> but finsih your conversation.
<holstein> mang0: you should be able to install without have the internet connected
<mang0> Hmmm
<mang0> okay
<mang0> well then the only problem
<holstein> and then, plug it up real quick and get the broadcom driver
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you could do that
<holstein> from the live CD
<holstein> plug it in real quick
<mang0> is that it won't mount my drives
<holstein> get the broadcom driver
<holstein> and install
<holstein> mang0: im not sure about the drive issues
<holstein> i would want to test them
<mang0> :S
<holstein> and i would probably just format them
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i have a lot of drives laying around for testing purposes
<mang0> talking in #ubuntu someone said (ages ago) that it was my sata-raid controller
<mang0> but I d k what to do about it
<holstein> kristian_: i had a bad IDE cable that 'acted' like that once
<mang0> wait, brb in 5 mins, you can talk to attackulz for a bit
<mang0> he/she wanted your help
<mang0> I think
<holstein> mang0: thats plausible
<holstein> mang0: try the alternate installer :)
<mang0> :)
<mang0> okay
<holstein> attackulz: whats up?
<attackulz> flash is all messy. colors all messed and it only loads half of the loadable portion
<attackulz> all updates are good\
<attackulz> tried reinstall\
<attackulz> tried every googled solution
<holstein> attackulz: what about the graphics?
<holstein> what graphics device?
<attackulz> what about them
<attackulz> oh
<attackulz> well
<attackulz> it is an older computer.
<attackulz> but it plays dvds fine
<attackulz> didnt figure it would be something of that nature.
<kristian_> hi holstein
<holstein> kristian_: o/
<kristian_> hurm... now the sata is seen
<attackulz> and when I had xp on this computer youtube ect. worked
<kristian_> lesson learned: avoid discount hardware
<holstein> yeah, but that supports the graphics driver issue attackulz
<holstein> kristian_: lol
<attackulz> everything else workes fine graphic wise on the computer
<attackulz> accept for modern flash applicacions
<holstein> attackulz: do me a favor...
<holstein> try the opera browser
<holstein> if you dont mind installing it..
<attackulz> ok\
<holstein> http://www.opera.com/
<holstein> i find it lighter than most in linux anyways
<holstein> *although i personally use chromium-browser
<bioterror> opera is horrible
<attackulz> I hate opera
<bioterror> if you go to facebook, it will eat lots of CPU
<holstein> bioterror: it seems to do flash differently though
<attackulz> I use google crome now
<bioterror> chromium <3
<holstein> i thought it might be a decent troubleshooting step
<attackulz> ill download chromium and opera and try
<holstein> attackulz: midori too
 * holstein gotta run again
<holstein> attackulz: im not exactly sure what that will tell us
<holstein> how flash responds in opera
<holstein> BBL..
<Xylch> How do I change the Unity appmenu close/min/max to my themes default?
<holstein> Xylch: you changed the theme?
<holstein> and it had no effect?
<tepster> this natty release stilll has issue with changing cursors...arg
<Xylch> Yea, I am using a different theme than one that came with natty, and it is displaying like placeholder buttons in the appmenu
<Xylch> they appear fine on the actual window when not maximized
<holstein> Xylch: that might just be a feature of unity*
<holstein> im sure there will be more customization options on the way soon
<Froq__> does anyone know why VNC in 11.04 is so bad?
<UndiFineD> Froq__,  i think that is unity 2d vs unity 3d on the desktop
<UndiFineD> but i am just guessing here
<Froq__> UndiFineD: what do you mean?  So how can I improve it?  I didn't realize there was a 2d v. 3d difference...  how do I know which dimension I am in?
<UndiFineD> directly on the desktop you'd work in 3d, but over vnc that transports blocks of the parts of your screen, you would be working in 2d
<Froq__> UndiFineD: appreciate your guess. it is better than mine!
<Froq__> UndiFineD: so would that result in uber slow, never refreshing connections or justa  difference in appearance?
<UndiFineD> there are differences we encounter in accessibility here
<UndiFineD> vnc transports small blocks of bitmaps, of vncserver rendered screen
<Froq__> o got ya.  well I guess I will be patient and wait for it to be fixed/ improved upon... I just use VNC over SSH so much...
<UndiFineD> these block often fit within a tcp frame
<Froq__> ok, so do they not fit in the tcp frame now?
<UndiFineD> and in the past with slower network connections you could actually see it being build up and where the frame did not fit the tcp frame
<UndiFineD> they fixed that mostly
<Froq__> UndiFineD: so if they have been able to make the pixel changes always fit the TCP frame, why is it never refreshing as I move my mouse over the frame?
<UndiFineD> hmmm, I am thinking you might need to grow the width of the side panel
<UndiFineD> but that too is just a guess
<UndiFineD> and the ugly look comes from loosing bits in the vnc protocol, normally 24 bits make up the color and location of a pixel
<UndiFineD> but here they need to compress for speed, so they fit it in less
<UndiFineD> loosing color distinctions
<Froq__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39472/how-do-i-turn-off-effects-so-vnc-can-paint-properly
<Froq__> Now that looks interesting... appears that Unity is just a cover for Compiz... is that true!
<UndiFineD> that is true
<Froq__> so if I desire VNC, I need to disable Unity... interesting...
<UndiFineD> there are others like vnc
<UndiFineD> !vnc
<ubot2> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<UndiFineD> I think they also used something like this to do a web evaluation of natty
<Froq__> UndiFineD: yea, I think I might just go with Gnome 3... looking @ it... it is very appealing!
<Froq__> a web evalution?  what does that mean/>'
<UndiFineD> well I have issues with both unity and gnome3, they do not seem to be as productive as my current 10.10 desktop
<UndiFineD> http://try-ubuntu-beta.ec42.net/
<UndiFineD> :/
<Froq__> UndiFineD: o man, you are still rocking 10.10... I think I should have stayed with 10.04... but Unity looked so nice! :)
<UndiFineD> my current desktop looks like this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/desktop/Screenshot-15.png
<Froq__> Wow!  That try-ubuntu idea is freaking sweet!  have a few VMs running and allow VNC over port 5800?!
<Froq__> UndiFineD: kinda gray and boring :)
<Froq__> haha, but more functional than unity! lol
<UndiFineD> I change a lot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/desktop/Screenshot-1.png
<Froq__> UndiFineD: you just did that... right?  b/c I saw that Desktop a few days ago
<UndiFineD> that was my winter theme
<MrChrisDruif> That's an old screen :D
<MrChrisDruif> 25th of December, woow
<Froq__> well peace guys gotat study
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-04
<thewrath> hey all!
<UndiFineD> o/
<eiriksvin> im recording a video for friends to show them how cool Ubuntu is:)
<GarryFre> I am spending a LOT of time trying to find out in google where autostart.sh file is. I need to edit it, but google is being my frenemy and all I get is about editing  it, not where to find it TO edit it!
<GarryFre> find -name autostart.sh just drops to the command line. I KNOW it'sthere, because I had to edit it to fix conky covering over all the windows.
<bioterror> sudo find / |grep autostart.sh
<eiriksvin> how do i convert .ogv to something that i could put on facebook?
<holstein> you *could* put those on facebook
<holstein> a better question would be posed to facebook
<holstein> 'why cant i upload my .ogv'
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> eiriksvin: what formats do they accept?
<holstein> .avi ?
<eiriksvin> idunno
<eiriksvin> :)
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168634&highlight=avi+files
<holstein> you'll need to have a target in mind
<holstein> if you search 'ubuntu convert .ogv to .whatever'
<holstein> you'll find something :)
<eiriksvin> yeah, im looking at video conversion lists right now... wow
<eiriksvin> <holstein> well OpenShot Video Editor seems to be ok, but does im looking for a nice converter
<holstein> yeah, thats overkill
<eiriksvin> i guess i could put it onto YouTube, and link it there
<holstein> i know all about converting audio formats
<holstein> but, i dont do video much
<holstein> and yeah, when i do
<holstein> i just do youtube
<holstein> or i just put the ogv on my server
<eiriksvin> i really want to get some mp3s and movies, but im worried my ISP will get mad if they see the file names. got any ideas on how to get them masked as i download?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> if its legal
<holstein> do it
<holstein> and tell them where to go
<holstein> if its not legal
<holstein> im not helping you with it
<eiriksvin> heh, yeah i know, gotta pay to play:(
<holstein> well, im a musician
<holstein> so, i am closely connected to the issue
<AJH101> hi i have just upgraded - all running ok except i am getting the following request for a user name and password - any idea to what this relates?! A user name and password are being requested by http://localhost:53300. The site says: "bookmarkable-user-auth". Thanks!
<holstein> AJH101: can you just close that page?
<holstein> its in the browser right?
<holstein> just close it
<holstein> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/128771
<holstein> looks like its ubuntuone related
<AJH101> it comes up as a small dialogue box. If i cancel it reapears!
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> check out that link i dropped
<holstein> see if that helps
<AJH101> got my user and pass thanks - will try
<AJH101> U1 happy thanks guys
<AJH101> Second question: my theme has changed this morning and i cannot change it back to the default! :-(
<holstein> unity?
<holstein> you've logged out and back in?
<AJH101> went back to gnome - will log out now
<Ambrose83> how do I run itunes with the ubuntu system
<holstein> wine
<Ambrose83> okay i downloaded wine now what?
<holstein> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/128771
<holstein> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<holstein> Ambrose83: i dont know
<holstein> i dont like itunes
<holstein> so im not motivated to sort out how to hack it into shape on ubuntu
<holstein> but, im sure you can :)
<holstein> GN all
<Angelo_abe> Hi, I reinstalled my laptop with ubuntu 11.04, since that I cannot export displays from a server to my screen, how can I fix that? The error on the remote host is "Cannot open display". I did run "xhost +" on my localhost
* s-fox changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply as soon as they can. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team || http://is.gd/nmyFqV || Nobody around? Try asking in #ubuntu
* s-fox changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply as soon as they can. || How to ask smart questions - http://is.gd/nmyFqV || Nobody around? Try asking in #ubuntu || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubun
* s-fox changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply as soon as they can. || How to ask smart questions - http://is.gd/nmyFqV || Nobody around? Try asking in #ubuntu || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubun
<s-fox> !topic
<ubot2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<s-fox> Hmm, character limit. ;)
* s-fox changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply as soon as they can. || How to ask smart questions - http://is.gd/nmyFqV || Nobody around? Try asking in #ubuntu || Public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-
<MrChrisDruif> That /topic doesn't even work >_<
* s-fox changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will reply as soon as they can. || How to ask smart questions - http://is.gd/nmyFqV || Nobody around? Try asking in #ubuntu || Public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<s-fox> \o/
<MrChrisDruif> good job s-fox :) o/
<s-fox> Hello MrChrisDruif .
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha s-fox :)
<glivezoo> ;-)pb avecn vidia et natty narvall au demarrage de X
<glivezoo> help
<glivezoo> au secours
<glivezoo> est ce que ca marche le chat
<MrChrisDruif> glivezoo: This is an English channel :)
<MrChrisDruif> But if I understand it well enough, your having problems with Natty Narwhal and nVidia drivers?
<glivezoo> oh sorry  i ve some troubles on starting with nvidia et natty narval
<glivezoo> some ideas..
<s-fox> glivezoo,  essayer #ubuntu-fr
<glivezoo> ok merci
<newubuntu> anyone here?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> theres always someone here newubuntu
<holstein> just give the /topic a look, and go for it :)
<newubuntu> question: how to make flash videos run smoothly on ubuntu, youtube videos get stuck when changed to full screen mode sometimes...
<holstein> newubuntu: that can be a tricky question
<newubuntu> hmm
<holstein> i would like to suggest that you pose that question to the maintainer of flash
<holstein> BUT, let me talk about some ideas you can use
<holstein> to troubleshoot
<newubuntu> go on...
<holstein> sometimes, using a proprietary graphics driver can help
<newubuntu> pl dont talk about graphics card
<holstein> newubuntu: pl?
<newubuntu> coz the same problem is NOT there in windows XP
<holstein> newubuntu: right
<newubuntu> holstein: didnt get u?
<holstein> pl = please?
<MrChrisDruif> holstein: indeed
<newubuntu> holstein: yeah so?
<holstein> you are asking that i please *not* talk about graphics cards?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> im talking about the graphics card *driver*
<holstein> which i assure you *is* different from the one you use in XP
<newubuntu> holstein: urghhh! i meant to say that only!
<holstein> newubuntu: i have had that issue
<holstein> on several devices
<newubuntu> hmm
<holstein> and i think i can help shed some light on this issue
<holstein> but, i will need to talk about your graphics card
<UndiFineD> patience of a saint holstein, bravo
<holstein> UndiFineD: :)
<UndiFineD> newubuntu, we need to know your graphics card manufacturer, so know if a binary driver would help here
<newubuntu> lemme clarify 1 thing: the driver for my graphics card aint avaliable for ubuntu, ive checkd already
<holstein> allow me to further clarify
<newubuntu> go on
<holstein> the manufacturer of your graphics hardware doesnt supply a driver for linux*
<holstein> but, if you would like to link the manufacturer, and type
<holstein> we could look around a bit
<newubuntu> people...ill be right back
<Sidewinder1> Sometimes, helping can be a very "trying" experience.
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<DejaVu> this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4790346&postcount=1
<MrBadWiki> Aloha?
<MrChrisDruif> Hello myself :P I already like you MrBadWiki ;)
<Daniel0108> hi MrBadWiki
<Daniel0108> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Daniel0108 ;)
<UndiFineD> :P
<Sidewinder1> Hello bodhi_zazen
<Sidewinder1> Never seen you on the channel before; but many, many times on the forums. Nice to see you!
<s7nf> hey guys, how can i open my tab delimited file (.txt) with open office spread sheet?
<s7nf> when i try to, it associates it with writer, and opens it there
<stevd> Hello
<stevd> I have been having a problem with setting up my wireless router
<stevd> not router wireless card
<Sidewinder1> stevd: Please elaborate.
<stevd> ok I am using ASUS USB N13 N
<Sidewinder1> Is that a router? If so, I'm unfamiliar with it.
<stevd> I have tried trouble shooting with documentation, my computer says thats its not enabled
<stevd> um wirless card not router my mistake
<Sidewinder1> Oh, OK, sorry I can't really help too much (beyond basics) with wireless cards...
<stevd> the terminal says it sees the card and drivers but it says its enabled
<Sidewinder1> Enabled? Are you sure it doesn't say "disabled"?
<stevd> Im mean disabled... early morning
<stevd> I cant find a turm to try to just make it enabled
<Sidewinder1> Get a cup of coffee... :-)
<stevd> yeah
<stevd> need one
<Sidewinder1> If it's not "enabled", it may be a driver issue. Are you certain you're using the most current one for the distro (10.04, 10.10, or 11.04)?
<Sidewinder1> And for that card?
<stevd> i dont know if I am
<Sidewinder1> That may be a place to start.
<stevd> the computer told me someware else that it was a firmware issue
<Sidewinder1> I only update firmware as a last resort, but, that's just me.
<Sidewinder1> But after all else fails you may need to do that if it's an old card.
<stevd> its only 3 month old card
<Sidewinder1> Then it probably isn't a firmware issue. What is the output of, in a terminal, lsusb? Re: the ASUS?
<stevd> let be check
<stevd> I got it up were do you want to know the output
<stevd> Bus 009 Device 003: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 802.11n Network Adapter
<stevd> what do you think
<Sidewinder1> Well this is getting a little beyond my abilities...;-( The next thing I would try is typing in terminal dmesg and see if anything jumps out regarding that card / port, etc...
<stevd> not really
<Sidewinder1> AT this point you have two choices: Ask your question in #ubuntu (mentioning your card, ubuntu version, etc) or better yet going to ubuntuforums.org and asking there; although it'll take longer for someone to answer.
<stevd> oh ok
<Sidewinder1> Sorry I wasn't a better helper. :-( Side slinks away with his tail between his legs... :-)
<stevd> its ok I have a tough one to figure out
<Sidewinder1> Actually it's not that tough for someone that is more familiar with wireless cards.
<Sidewinder1> ndiswrapper is anothe LAST-RESORT.
<Sidewinder1> another, sorry
<stevd> ok I tried that before it sucks and buggy
<Sidewinder1> Maybe 'it' screwed something up?
<stevd> yeah but I redownloaded linux so its not that
<Sidewinder1> Did you "totally remove" ndiswrapper?
<Sidewinder1> Oh, OK, you answered while I was typing.
<stevd> I typed this sudo lshw -C network and got into the network card info
<stevd> the computer was wiped
<Sidewinder1> Then I would suggest ubuntuforums.org, they're very knowlegable and more than willing to help; just be very specific with your problem. The more info. the better.
<stevd> ok
<Sidewinder1> Good luck!
<Sidewinder1> Try addressing your question on the main chanel (#ubuntu) Dr_Willis is there now and he's an expert...
<Sidewinder1> Phrase your question, all on one line, listing your distro (10.10, 11.04, etc.) your card, any error messaged, etc,...
<mang0> Heya!
<mang0> I'm just wondering if I can use a virtual cd drive to run the ISO file for the ubuntu install....for instance, daemon tools lite.
<mang0> I don't have any re-writable cds, and I already have a liveCD of 10.10
<mang0> holstein
<mang0> -----------^ and hello :)
<holstein> mang0: o/
<holstein> i would use unetbootin
<mang0> \o/
<holstein> with a USB stick
<holstein> if you dont have that
<holstein> and you're trying to do something from an already running install
<holstein> in theory, you should be albe to do that
<holstein> but, its over my head
<mang0> I have heard (in #ubuntu) that 11.04 has a newer kernal and so maybe it would detect my drives...
<mang0> it might be a bios problem though, but I really don't know much about bios, i'm sorta a noob to bios tbh.
<holstein> mang0: you can probably try the mainline kernel
<holstein> in whatever you are running
<holstein> and get the functionality of the newer kernel
<holstein> without too much hassle
<holstein> when i did it, i just DL'd a .deb for the mainline kernel
<holstein> and installed/uninstalled like anything else
<holstein> *thats plausible i suppose
<mang0> aw god, I cba with all this hassle, just gonna dl 11.04, burn a CD and hope for the best.
<holstein> yeah, i would
<holstein> you can try it live
<mang0> yearp
 * mang0 dls
<mang0> !download
<ubot2> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<holstein> those CD's are handy for diagnostics or whatever
<holstein> i usually just carry one around
<holstein> and if i end up using it on someones machine
<holstein> i give it to them
<mang0> heh, yeah
<mang0> holstein it might be a bios problem, how do I check if my Bios is set up okay?
<holstein> mang0: its really case by case
<holstein> you cant get it to boot the CD ?
<mang0> As I can well imagine! Yes I can boot from the CD, but I can not install
<mang0> I need 2.7GB space, and it is telling me I don't have it...
<mang0> Even though I have two 120GB hard drives
<mang0> holstein ^
<holstein> mang0: whats on the drives?
<holstein> you said they were SATA?
<mang0> On one of them (C) I have all my stuff - Windows, software etc
<mang0> the other one is empty
<mang0> they are both NTFS
<holstein> i would unplug the one with all your stuff
<holstein> then, i would probably go in and blank it
<holstein> see if gparted sees it
<holstein> and get it nice and blank
<holstein> then, try the installer
<mang0> how do i blank it?
<holstein> and let me know
<holstein> mang0: using gparted
<holstein> thats an easy GUI way
<mang0> *confused*
<mang0> Gparted doesn't see it
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats not good
<holstein> mang0: have you tried a parted magic disc?
<holstein> what kind of hard drives are these?
<mang0> one sec
<mang0> gonna screenshot
<mang0> hm
<mang0> they are NTFS
<mang0> SATA
<holstein> what about the sata controller?
<mang0> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/4/11712260312-orig.jpg
<mang0> you can see the stuff there
<holstein> you got hardware RAID or something else odd?
<holstein> its not going to be the hard drives then
<holstein> or the format
<holstein> its going to be the SATA controller i think
<mang0> so what should I do?
<holstein> well
<holstein> tell me if you have hardware raid set up or not
<holstein> and then tell me what the sata controller is ;)
<holstein> get that live CD running on there
<holstein> and i'll give you a few commands
<holstein> it really doesnt matter what XP sees
<holstein> we cant use any of its drivers
<mang0> problem no. 1: I can't use the internet on the livecd
<mang0> my broadcom card doesn't work
<mang0> f**k
<mang0> Hmm
<mang0> I could go downstairs on my mum's comp
<mang0> and open up IRC
<mang0> then boot up LiveCD here
<mang0> :/
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557
<mang0> :|
<mang0> UUUUUU
<holstein> mang0: how about this
<holstein> you mind DLing another live CD?
<holstein> and trying it?
<mang0> Right, lets do this one at a time. Lets get my internet working........with the liveCD
<mang0> and no i dont
<mang0> i have 11.04 on my desktop
<mang0> if you like I can burn it
<mang0> ...
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<holstein> ^ i would try that
<mang0> 8.04?!
<holstein> see if gparted can see your drives
<holstein> then, note the kernel version
<mang0> okay........if it can, should I just install it from that liveCD? and then I can update
<holstein> nah
<holstein> *well, not yet
<holstein> we're just collecting information
<mang0> Thing is, I only have a limited amount of CDs here....and my download speed is crappy....like, srsly crappy
<holstein> you dont have to*
<holstein> its just an idea
<holstein> its nice to have diagnostic discs around though
<holstein> i routinely use ubuntu 8.04, 10.04, puppy linux, gparted discs, maybe knoppix
<holstein> for me, sometimes its easier to just try a kernel out
<holstein> a really different one
<holstein> and then look up what the differences are
<holstein> i mean, if i were you
<holstein> i would probably just put a PATA drive in somewhere
<holstein> and install ubuntu on it
<mang0> Hmm
<mang0> tell you what
<mang0> I'm gonna burn the 11.04 CD
<mang0> and try it
<holstein> sure
<holstein> im just thinking that acutally the opposite has happened
<mang0> thanks for your help with this btw, i really appreciate it!
<holstein> that support for your controller has been removed*
<holstein> mang0: sure, anytime :)
<mang0> :)
<mang0> it is very possible that it has been removed
<mang0> as it is fairly old...
<holstein> thats good though, in a way
<mang0> ?
<holstein> that means, you coud roll up your own
<holstein> with a kernel that will support it
<holstein> *in theory
 * mang0 is so nooby he is asking in a nooby way what a kernel is
<holstein> or, step back to a kernel that supports it
<holstein> nah, ask away :)
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel
<mang0> thanks
<holstein> every OS has a kernel
<holstein> linux is actually the kernel*
<holstein> the operating system is ubuntu
<mang0> shit
<holstein> that utilizes the linux kernel
<mang0> I accidentally dled 10.04 instead of 11.04
 * mang0 facepalm
<holstein> IF you want to be totally accurate
<holstein> actually
<holstein> mang0: lets download an alternate CD
<mang0> shall i try 10.04?
<mang0> oh
<mang0> okay
<holstein> let me get alink
<mang0> I'm gonna make a cuppa tea, brb
<holstein> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//natty/
<holstein> you'll see the alternate imgages
<holstein> i say, go for http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//natty/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<mang0> holstein im back
<Error404NotFoun1> howdy people
<Error404NotFoun1> how do i remove the gnome panel
<mang0> downloading it, its gonna take 3 bloody hours
<mang0> Error404NotFoun1 hit it with a hammer?
<Error404NotFoun1> tried that
<Error404NotFoun1> it only got rid of my monitor...
<mang0> Error404NotFound you could use a chain saw instead of a hammer....
<Error404NotFound> my chainsaw is burried in my garage...
<Error404NotFound> how do you login on classic
<mang0> hmmmm
<mang0> How about you scream and run around in circles untill you collapse on the floor?
<Error404NotFound> i would think it was easy but i see no option when logging in
<Error404NotFound> how bout i bash my face off this keyboard till its a bloody mess
<mang0> yes!
<Error404NotFound> found it brb
<holstein> hey Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> howdy
<holstein> when loging in
<holstein> you will see it
<Error404NotFound> i didnt
<holstein> at the bottom of the screen
<holstein> after selecting your name
<Error404NotFound> but i found start up options and defaulted it to classic
<holstein> and before putting in your password
<holstein> OK
<Error404NotFound> now how do i stop desktop icons from showing
<mang0> slap them
<holstein> you can delete them
<Error404NotFound> ima slap you
<holstein> BUT
 * mang0 feels helpful
<holstein> i guess you are talking about hiding mounted volumes
<holstein> thats a gconf setting
<Error404NotFound> it just shows my magic jack
<holstein> hit alt+F2
<Error404NotFound> which dont work on linux
<holstein> type in
<mang0> holstein just outta curiosity, what timezone/country are you in?
<holstein> gconf-editor
<holstein> mang0: EST us
<mang0> hmm
<mang0> what time is it there now?
<holstein> northcarolina
<holstein> 4pm
<mang0> I'm in UK, its 21:12....
<mang0> not too bad
<mang0> if you were in NZ i would be like FUUU
<mang0> lol
<holstein> Error404NotFound: then go to apps > nautilus > desktop and unclick volumes_visible
<mang0> right, I'm gonna go read my book for a bit, leaving ubuntu to download. Cya tomoz!
<holstein> mang0: right on :)
<mang0> :)
<Error404NotFound> yay
<Error404NotFound> now if i can get this system monitor thingy to move
<Error404NotFound> id be good
<holstein> Error404NotFound: right click
<holstein> select 'move'
<Error404NotFound> right clicking on it does nothing
<holstein> Error404NotFound: what are we talking about?
<Error404NotFound> opens config for the monitor thats it
<holstein> right
<Error404NotFound> GKrellm
<holstein> move is not an option?
<Error404NotFound> performance monitor
<holstein> OK
<holstein> Error404NotFound: first thing
<holstein> accept the fact that we are going to make it move
<Error404NotFound> i swear when i first installed it i could move it
<holstein> period
<holstein> its a machine
<holstein> and we're going to tell it what to do
<holstein> that being said
<holstein> let me add the thing
<holstein> and i'll tell you how to move it...
<holstein> Error404NotFound: its called 'system monitor' ?
<holstein> right?
<holstein> everything on the panel
<holstein> *the gnome panel
<holstein> when i right click
<holstein> i get a 'move' option
<Error404NotFound> erm i cant find crap now that im in clasic lol
<holstein> they are different*
<Error404NotFound> gkrellm system monitor
<holstein> right
<holstein> what was it called
<holstein> when you added it?
<holstein> how did you add it?
<Error404NotFound> searched for performance monitors
<Error404NotFound> in apps
<holstein> Error404NotFound: OK
<holstein> how did you add it?
<holstein> you clicked on something in the menu?
<Error404NotFound> found in list and hit install
<holstein> OK
<holstein> then, you probably cant move that
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> what is it doing?
<Error404NotFound> iots just not where i want it lol
<Error404NotFound> its*
<holstein> Error404NotFound: do this
<holstein> on the gnome panel
<holstein> right-click
<holstein> select 'add to panel'
<Error404NotFound> and then
<holstein> find and add 'system monitor'
<holstein> see if that'll do what you want
<holstein> you can move that around anywhere
<Error404NotFound> its nothing like what im using now
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7322845
<holstein> i think you need to edit the config page
<holstein> to move those around
<holstein> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/gkrellm.1.html
<Error404NotFound> ffs
<Error404NotFound> i tried removing it and reinstalling
<holstein> why?
<Error404NotFound> it remembered all my settings...
<holstein> that was zero of the suggestions i just gave ... :/
<holstein> its going to be a config file
<holstein> like conky i bet*
<Error404NotFound> what you said sounded to hard
<holstein> lol
<holstein> what i said will probably work*
<Error404NotFound> brb
<holstein> Error404NotFound: OH
<holstein> im checking the config options
<holstein> i think theres a GUI
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> im able to just drag it around
<holstein> click and drag
<holstein> and F1 is bringing up a menu
<holstein> with options
<holstein> one option is 'remember screen position
<Error404NotFound> i cant drag it
<Error404NotFound> no matter where i click on it
<Error404NotFound> i see that optiojn
<Error404NotFound> option
<Error404NotFound> still dont let me drag it anywhere
<Error404NotFound> whoah
<holstein> try holding alt
<Error404NotFound> idk what i did but now i have 2 identical monitors on my screen
<Error404NotFound> and i can move the new one
<holstein> lol
<holstein> i find that when i have the name turned off
<holstein> i cant click and drag
<holstein> but alt+click+drag works
<Error404NotFound> ooh that works
 * holstein is looking for a better theme
<holstein> so far, i prefer conky
<holstein> but, i can never stop messing with these things
<holstein> too many options
<Error404NotFound> theme for what lkol
<holstein> i'll be playing with it this time next week ;)
<Error404NotFound> i like classic mode and im using docky
<Error404NotFound> nice osx feel to it now
<holstein> http://muhri.net/
<Error404NotFound> wish i knew how to install this crap lol
<holstein> no translucent skins?
<holstein> i guess it supports old hardware as-is
<holstein> and i like that
<Error404NotFound> i want to install the gkrellm skin
<Error404NotFound> biut dont know how lol
<Error404NotFound> how the hell do i install this crap holstein
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you can extract it
<holstein> how ever you want
<holstein> right-click and extract
<Error404NotFound> and then lol
<holstein> then move it over into the themes dir
<holstein> under the themes tab
<holstein> it says where to put them
<Error404NotFound> i see no theme tap
<holstein>  /home/you/.gkrellm/themes
<Error404NotFound> tab
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> e?
<holstein> when you hit F1
<holstein> you see gkrellm configuration
<holstein> then
<holstein> in there
<holstein> there is a 'themes' area
<holstein> under the 'info' tab
<holstein> thats where the info is on where to get skins
<holstein> and what to do with them
<holstein> /home/YOU/.gkrellm2/themes/
<holstein> ^ thats where you move them to
<Error404NotFound> i dont see that path
<holstein> ?
<holstein> where are you looking
<holstein> the "." hides it
<holstein> SO, in nautilus
<holstein> you have to ask to see hidden directories
<holstein> control+h i think
<Error404NotFound> how do i get nautilus again
<holstein> places
<holstein> and go somewhere
<holstein> like "home"
<holstein> nautilus is the default file manager
<holstein> in ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> nno clue
<Error404NotFound> you told me to go to nautilis b4 and i found it now i cant
<Error404NotFound> found it
<holstein> right
<holstein> just go to 'places'
<holstein> and pick something
<holstein> like 'home'
<holstein> or 'documents'
<holstein> thats nautlius*
<holstein> the file manager
<Error404NotFound> holstein how do i get krellm to start with ubuntu
<holstein> in gnome
<holstein> system - preferences - startup applications
<holstein> you'll just make a custom one
<Error404NotFound> i dont know the command
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you can always open the terminal
<holstein> and test
<holstein> gkrellm should be it
<Error404NotFound> you mean just type gkrellm into terminal?
<holstein> right
<Error404NotFound> command not found
<holstein> Error404NotFound: type gkr
<holstein> and hit tab
<holstein> it should auto-complete to the proper command
<holstein> again..
<holstein> try and imagine that the command to start gkrellm exists
<Error404NotFound> it did
<holstein> and that you can obtain that information:)
<Error404NotFound> well ima reboot
<Error404NotFound> see if it starts
<holstein> :)
<Error404NotFound> ok that didnt work
<holstein> look at the other entries
<holstein> in the starup section
<holstein> make sure you enter it properly
<Error404NotFound> i didnt
<holstein> you want to add i as a command
<Error404NotFound> all i did was put gkrellm
<holstein> add it*
<holstein> Error404NotFound: right
<holstein> you put gkrellm in as the command
<Error404NotFound> didnt work
<holstein> :/
<holstein> right
<eiriksvin>  hello, im trying to use Remote Desktop Veiwer, how do i set up my desktop to be veiwed by me from another computer?
<holstein> its hasnt worked yet Error404NotFound *
<Error404NotFound> use team viewer
<holstein> eiriksvin: using?
<holstein> remmina?
<eiriksvin> Ubuntu Remote Desktop Viewer
<eiriksvin> ?
<eiriksvin> is there supposed to be a server for it or is that just a client?
<Error404NotFound> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<holstein> well, the server isnt running
<Error404NotFound> ^ use that
<holstein> teamviewer is a little overkill for a home network i think
<Error404NotFound> i like it
<holstein> and it pulls in some wine dependancies*
<holstein> not that theres anything wrong with that
<eiriksvin> well this sint a home network
<holstein> eiriksvin: what is it?
<Error404NotFound> wish there were logitech linux drivers for my mouse...
<holstein> if you are trying to connect over the internet
<holstein> then, team viewer is an easy way to get around firewall configruations
<eiriksvin> im goiing to my sisters house and putting Ubuntu on her PC, i already did my moms... and she loves it, but i want to be able to admin either of them from my own home computer, should they run into any issues
<Error404NotFound> id use team viewer then
<holstein> yeah, id to teamviewer for that i think
<eiriksvin> thank you
<holstein> otherwise, you'll need to tunnel in through ports
<eiriksvin> now, will that show their desktop from mine?
<Error404NotFound> yep
<holstein> i'll let Error404NotFound fill you in :)
<Error404NotFound> will be like you are sitting at their computer
<eiriksvin> great, its alot easier to troubleshoot problems from that!:)
<holstein> ive used it from and to win lin and OSX*
<holstein> yeah, except network problems eiriksvin :/
<holstein> i set it up everywhere, and its nice when i can use it
<Error404NotFound> there an anti virus program for this crap?
<eiriksvin> notyeah, well we wont have any of those... well unless my wifi disconnects on some random fluke:)
<holstein> Error404NotFound: what crap?
<Error404NotFound> ubuntu
<holstein> probably
<Error404NotFound> do i need it?
<holstein> thats for you to decide
<holstein> AVG has a linux version AFAIK
<eiriksvin> heh, i have been everywhere on the internet... not one virus yet:)
<Error404NotFound> wonder if norton has av for linux
<holstein> not that i see
<holstein> its really a matter of user permissions
<Error404NotFound> mcafee?
<holstein> on windows, you are an administrator
<holstein> the whole time
<holstein> well, *usually
<Error404NotFound> just curious i was told not much to worry about using linux
<holstein> thats the typical setup
<holstein> not so with linux
<holstein> Error404NotFound: i would say ubuntu is still safer than a windows box running AV
<holstein> its also still a matter of statistics
<holstein> hackers dont want to bother with a small perentage of desktop base
<eiriksvin> <Error404NotFound> linux is my dream come true, heh after just a few days... i nuked Windows 7:)
<Error404NotFound> wish i could find a decent browser
<holstein> AND, its not as easy of a target*
<Error404NotFound> i dual boot ubuntu and win 7
<holstein> nice Error404NotFound
<eiriksvin> yeah, so did i... but i wanted that extra 106 gb that Win7 sucked up... with hardly a thing on it
<holstein> i was dual booting for a while
<Error404NotFound> if i could game on linux id dump win 7
<holstein> its coming
<holstein> just be part of the solution
<holstein> ask for linux versions
<eiriksvin> i felt like i had just broke out of prison when i nuked win7, it felt sooo victorious!!
<holstein> buy linux games
<holstein> support it, and it will come
<Error404NotFound> im just mad about playstation network
<eiriksvin> next, my goal is to learn the programming... that way i can really be a Linux user, and a contributor
<eiriksvin> i have 2 ps3s, its been an angry past 2 weeks
<holstein> eiriksvin: thats awesome
<Error404NotFound> more so for me
<Error404NotFound> i spent easter in jail lol
<eiriksvin> wow
<eiriksvin> <holstein> i just gotta learn where to begin
<holstein> bash scripting was suggested to me
<eiriksvin> shoot, u have seen how far i have come is what a little over a week
<holstein> and i look at python from time to time
<holstein> but, im not sure if i'll ever be that kind of contributor
<holstein> python is relevant*
<Error404NotFound> if at some poiont i think i can contribute i will..
<Error404NotFound> erm
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you did already
<holstein> you suggested teamviewer to eiriksvin
<eiriksvin> yeppers!!
<eiriksvin> Thats the linux community, "For the people, by the people", not like Microsoft... "By the company, for the money"
<holstein> eh
<holstein> its just a different model
<holstein> cannonical is a buisness too
<holstein> buisnesses sell things
<cfhansen> well, you should remember that linux =/= ubuntu
<cfhansen> most linux distros have no corporate support
<holstein> we just take direct advantage of cannonicals contributions
<eiriksvin> yeah, they are... but if it werent for the contributions of people like us... Linux would not be around after the 90s
<holstein> cfhansen: true
<Error404NotFound> im thinking bout installin on my lappy
<Error404NotFound> i was told to use suse on laptop though
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> use what you want
<holstein> the live CD's are a handy resource
<Error404NotFound> i think ubuntu will worl just fine
<Error404NotFound> not to mention i dont want to have to learn 2 diff os's
<holstein> suse and buntu both have live medium
<eiriksvin> remember when Red Hat used to be offered by custom cumputer companies... even the big ones could get it
<holstein> media?
<holstein> CD's*
<Error404NotFound> i got a ?
<Error404NotFound> can g parted give back space?
<Error404NotFound> like if i split the partition to install ubuntu
<eiriksvin> c yall later
<holstein> eiriksvin: o/
<Error404NotFound> transfer something from win 7 partition then delete win partition
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you can try
<holstein> i say yes
<holstein> BUT, you should not do anything major like that withough backing up
<holstein> without*
<Error404NotFound> cuz i dont gave on my lappy  so no use for windows
<Error404NotFound> game*
<Pac_Man> where is the .bash_profile located, or better yet, how do i search for files? :D
<Pac_Man> and im trying to use the terminal if thats helpful
<MrChrisDruif> Something with grep afaik....try grep --help or man grep
<Error404NotFound> how much space do i need to install ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> About 4GB is minimum afaik Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> well thats much better than like 30 gigs for win7 lol
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFound: Lubuntu should suffice with even less
<MrChrisDruif> About 2~3GB
<Error404NotFound> i have a 500gb hdd in laptop so space isnt a concern
<MrChrisDruif> Granted, you can save many files when you install on a HDD with only 4GB ;)
<Pac_Man> now that makes sense, its in the home directory, but hidden!
<Pac_Man> and i used find -iname ".bash*" if anyone care
<MrChrisDruif> Ahhh.... .bash_profile
<MrChrisDruif> dot-files are hidden in nautilus by default
<Error404NotFound>  crap
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFound: ?
<Error404NotFound> i dont have enough room to make new partition and transfer all files to it
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFound: Shared partition?
<MrChrisDruif> As in putting the files in a shared partition which can be used by Ubuntu and Windows?
<Error404NotFound> ima get rid of windows
<Error404NotFound> but i want to transfer all music files to ubuntu first
<Error404NotFound> erm lets see if i will survive another ubuntu install..
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFound: Sure you will
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<Error404NotFound> ok got my partitions
<Error404NotFound> here we go
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> crap i need to be wired for this
<Error404NotFound> bbl
<Error404NotFoun1> uoyf]\
<Error404NotFound> well its installing
<MrChrisDruif> Great :)
<MrChrisDruif> Which version Error404NotFound ?
<Error404NotFound> 11.04
<Error404NotFound> if grub dont work ima be mad
<Error404NotFound>  son of a bitch!
<Error404NotFound>  
<MrChrisDruif> ???
<Error404NotFound> grub didnt load
<Error404NotFound> dont remember how i reinstalled grub...
<Error404NotFound> oh live cd crap
<cfhansen> is there any way to change the size of my partitions without reinstalling ubuntu?
<Error404NotFound> gparted
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, boot a liveCD and edited your partition with gparted
<cfhansen> so i need to burn gparted onto a cd and then boot from it?
<Error404NotFound> yep
<cfhansen> should be doable
<cfhansen> thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-05
<MrChrisDruif> cfhansen: Ubuntu LiveCD has it by default
<cfhansen> I installed from the web, sadly
<MrChrisDruif> From web? MiniCD?
<Error404NotFound> put it on a flash drive
<Error404NotFound> if you cant burn a disk
<cfhansen> Error404: That's what I did with the original ubuntu install
<cfhansen> I'll probably do the same for this
<Error404NotFound> if you have it on a flash use it as a live cd
<Error404NotFound>   i forgot how to switch to classic mode already...
<cfhansen> Error404: Log out and you should see a few menus at the bottom of the screen; select classic from one of them
<Pac_Man> when you select a user, just change the session mode
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFound: Log out, click your account, select in the bottom classic desktop, input password > GO!
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Teamwork everyone :D
<Error404NotFound> ffs
<Error404NotFound> someone in here told me how to reinstall grub2
<Error404NotFound> and i forgot
<Pac_Man> sudo apt-get?
<MrChrisDruif> sudo grub-update?
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFound: ^
<Pac_Man> i have no idea, its a guess, whats grub? :P
<Error404NotFound> grand unified bootloader
<MrChrisDruif> Pac_Man: That ;)
<Pac_Man> and in english? ^^
<MrChrisDruif> Pac_Man: It's a piece of software used to select between multi-boot systems; e.g. Windows and Ubuntu on the same machine :)
<Pac_Man> ah, i see
<Pac_Man> i guess i didnt stumble into it yet since i just screw around using VMware
<MrChrisDruif> That helps :)
<Error404NotFound> ok now im pissed
<Error404NotFound> and want to smash this pos
<Error404NotFound> this shit doesnt even think i have ubuntu installed...
<MrChrisDruif> Weird <_<"
<Error404NotFound> yay i fixed it
<MrChrisDruif> Great :)
<MrChrisDruif> What was needed Error404NotFound ?
<Error404NotFound> idk wtf
<Error404NotFound> it did it on my desktop too
<Error404NotFound> had windows already installed b4 installing ubuntu and grub didnt work
<Error404NotFound> so i reinstalled and it works fine now
<Error404NotFound> ok why is my computer takin a week to reboot...
<MrChrisDruif> Because of hardware failure?
<Error404NotFound> was doing an update then said you have to reboot
<rror404NotFound> wth
<rror404NotFound> moo
<rror404NotFound> erm
<Error404NotFound> man i hate firefox
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFound: Me too, well hate is a big word. I "don
<MrChrisDruif> 't like it"
<Error404NotFound> i want ie 9 for linux ffs
<Error404NotFound> how do you show hidden files again
<MrChrisDruif> In nautilus or terminal? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Nautilus Ctrl + H afaik, terminal -a option
<Error404NotFound> nautilus
<Error404NotFound> how do i get to that again lol
<MrChrisDruif> I thought Alt + Home would open it in Home folder
<MrChrisDruif> And otherwise just got to any of the Places :)
<Error404NotFound> i give up
<Error404NotFound> i did this all once already today
<Error404NotFound> and forgot how
<Error404NotFound> i think holstein told me how to do it
<eiriksvin> holstein got any ideas on how to install ubuntu on a ACPI x64 based PC?
<eiriksvin> anybody?
<Error404NotFound> wtf is acpi
<MrChrisDruif> It's got to do with Power Management
<eiriksvin> yeah, and im getting frustrated with it
<Error404NotFound> how do you know if yer pc is acpi
<eiriksvin> if ou have windows itll tell u in the hardware>computer>
<eiriksvin> in the control panel
<eiriksvin> its making me grrrr
<cprofitt> acpi is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<cprofitt> just an advanced power management set of features
<eiriksvin> is there a clean work around?
<eiriksvin> my sister wants Ubuntu, but her man is a winblows dependant
<Error404NotFound> lol
<eiriksvin> heh
<cprofitt> eiriksvin: you could dual-boot
<cprofitt> what processor and how much ram does the machine have?
<eiriksvin> <+cprofitt> i have tried Live CD and Wubi, both have the same problem saying the root files cant be located
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> when you format the damn thing
<cprofitt> odd... never heard of that error... almost sounds like a bad download or burn
<Error404NotFound> where it says directory or what not
<cprofitt> Error404NotFound: please be a little less abrassive
<Error404NotFound> drop down list
<Error404NotFound> choose
<Error404NotFound> ./
<Error404NotFound> no .
<eiriksvin> its ACPI x64 based on intel quad core
<Error404NotFound> i loled cuz i just went through that yesterday
<cprofitt> Error404NotFound: ok
<cprofitt> sounds like you can help eiriksvin through this then
<Error404NotFound> eiriksvin:
<Error404NotFound> you see what i said?]
<eiriksvin> what do i have to do? make a partition with something?
<cprofitt> I am going to get some sleep all -- night
<Error404NotFound> you cAN USE UBUNTU TO FORMAT
<eiriksvin> heh, im really tired, and feeling dummy
<Error404NotFound> format the main partition with ext4
<Error404NotFound> leave like 5 gigs or so for swap
<Error404NotFound> are you dual booting?
<eiriksvin> it dont show how to set my partitions and stuff
<Error404NotFound> if you hit install to hdd
<Error404NotFound> it will give you option to create and format partition
<eiriksvin> mine just says install now
<eiriksvin> there no option
<Error404NotFound> if you dont see how
<Error404NotFound> use g parted
<Error404NotFound> you see a lil check box by the partition
<Error404NotFound> says format?
<eiriksvin> i tried, but it says root filesystem not found
<escott> eiriksvin, if you booted the live cd i think you can use gparted from the livecd prior to going into the boot
<eiriksvin> or something like that
<Error404NotFound> i know!
<escott> go into the install i mean
<Error404NotFound> ddo it again
<Error404NotFound> choose to format as ext4
<escott> once you start the install there may be an option if you use the entire disk to set things up
<eiriksvin> ok, ok.. i get it... so which do i use i386?
<Error404NotFound> then in the lil drop down list it will say /root
<Error404NotFound> or /home
<Error404NotFound> 386 is 32 bit isnt it?
<eiriksvin> i got intel quad on this one
<Error404NotFound> then you want 64 bit
<eiriksvin> ok, good thing i brought both disks
<eiriksvin> amd?
<slooksterpsv> yup 386 is a 32-bit cpu
<eiriksvin> so i use amd64 in intel?
<Error404NotFound> was only option i seen
<Error404NotFound> i have an intel quad core
<tepster> i want an octo core
<Error404NotFound> lol
<eiriksvin> oh, heh... wow theres alot of stuff, i have installed ubuntu on 3 different pooters all 3 had different stuff in em, yet all 3 are amd64 run
<Error404NotFound> quad core is good enough for about 99% of users
<tepster> remember when we used to talk in ghz?
<tepster> i want a 4ghz processor
<eiriksvin> i remeber waiting a whole year to get another home pc cus Quake 2 couldnt play on our 233mhz at home:)
<eiriksvin> we had to get a 500mhz
<eiriksvin> heh
<eiriksvin> <Error404NotFound> ok gimme a step by step so i can write it down plz
<tepster> hehe
<Error404NotFound> first computer i really used was a 750 mhz
<tepster> i need a co-processor
<Error404NotFound> gateway ftl
<tepster> a math co-coprocessor
<Error404NotFound> i dont know step by step man
<tepster> to help my main processor in..math
<Error404NotFound> i just know what yer doin wrong
<eiriksvin> durn
<Error404NotFound> you doin a clean install of ubuntu yes?
<Error404NotFound> no dual boot
<eiriksvin> nope i gotta make it dual boot
<Error404NotFound> windows installed already?
<eiriksvin> yep
<Error404NotFound> you need g parted
<Error404NotFound> to take space from windows partition
<eiriksvin> right, i got my ubuntu live for that
<Error404NotFound> you got space for ubuntu then>?
<eiriksvin> but i have never ran gparted b 4
<Error404NotFound> its easy
<eiriksvin> so give me an idea what to look for
<eiriksvin> plenty of space
<Error404NotFound> pretty much click on main windows partition
<Error404NotFound> and hit recover space or some thing like that
<eiriksvin> ok, so imma drop 250gb into the recover space area
<Error404NotFound> you need to create 2 partitions out of thayt
<Error404NotFound> that*
<eiriksvin> one for win and one for ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> windows will not be affected
<Error404NotFound> you are simply taking hdd space away from windows
<eiriksvin> ive got over 500gb to work with, but i thought id split it down the middle
<Error404NotFound> you need 2 partitions for ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> so allocate the 250 gigs
<Error404NotFound> will say unallocated space
<Error404NotFound> click on it and format like 5 gigs as swap
<Error404NotFound> and then the rest format as ext4
<eiriksvin> is that where windows will be, inside ext4?
<Error404NotFound> no
<eiriksvin> oh, itll be in  unallocated?
<Error404NotFound> unallocated is yer new crap for ubuntu
<eiriksvin> hmm, so what ur sayin is:
<eiriksvin> im pulling 250 out of the hdd for ubuntu
<eiriksvin> 5 for swap
<Error404NotFound> yep
<eiriksvin> how big should ext4 be?
<eiriksvin> is that the 250?
<Error404NotFound> thats the main partition
<Error404NotFound> ext4 is to linux as ntfs is to windows
<eiriksvin> hah, ohhh
<eiriksvin> doh!
<eiriksvin> now do i select all of this on the same screen, or one at a time?
<Error404NotFound> did you create 2 partitions out of the 250gb?
<eiriksvin> i can do it on windows?
<Error404NotFound> no
<Error404NotFound> gparted
<Error404NotFound> didnt you say you installed ubuntu 2 times already today?
<eiriksvin> um, im gonna have to restart into the live cd then, and take a look
<Error404NotFound> i actualy downloaded gparted
<eiriksvin> yeah, but i uninstalled them
<Error404NotFound> and burn to cd
<eiriksvin> how about if i run the trial and run gparted through that?
<eiriksvin> will it do the duty?
<Error404NotFound> i would imagine lol
<escott> eiriksvin, yes you can do it that way
<eiriksvin> ok here goes, if it dont look right... ill just come back and ask
<eiriksvin> Error404 im in ubuntu live and i got gparted running its wingding off, but its doing the do
<escott> eiriksvin, if you are resizing an NTFS partition to make room for windows I would recommend booting windows at least once prior to installing ubuntu
<escott> make room for ubuntu that is
<eiriksvin> ok, will do... its done and everythings set up
<escott> its probably not required, but windows likes to check its filesystem
<Error404NotFound> yes it does
<eiriksvin> yeah i know, but dont do the system restore:)
<Error404NotFound> and yer prolly gonna have a problem with grub
<eiriksvin> but will it install now?
<Error404NotFound> ubuntu will install
<Error404NotFound> but the first time you reboot its gonna auto load windows
<eiriksvin> yeah, i figured so, but so long as i dont system restore, i should be good right?
<Error404NotFound> after you reinstall grub yeah
<eiriksvin> kk here goes:)
<clipper> what is an ubuntu live cd constantly popping up report problem dialogs indicative of?
<atari314> I'm not sure if I'm on the right place to ask it, but I'm trying to build a minimal ubuntu install (I mean, really minimal, only the ubuntu-minimal meta-package). Trying the mini.iso install I get a lot more than that (prolly ubuntu-standard, etc). Is there any way to restrict the install just to ubuntu-minimal meta-package?
<holstein> atari314: i have used the alternate CD
<holstein> for a CLI only instal
<holstein> l
<holstein> is that more than you want?
<bioterror> when I was younger, ubuntu only an alternate install
<holstein> :)
<atari314> yes, that isntall force me to download the ubuntu-standard package + other random ones
<bioterror> +was
<holstein> none of these fangled live cd's ;p
<atari314> I just want the ubuntu-minimal (meta-package)
<bioterror> I'm not really following what you are atari314 after
<bioterror> there's no such thing
<holstein> CLI is pretty tiny
<atari314> not tiny enough >.<
<holstein> i didnt do the math, but its rather minimal
<bioterror> there's ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, edubuntu, mythbuntu and and
<atari314> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-minimal + my kernel + my bootloader
<atari314> that is what I'm after
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> maybe you could use that and something like remastersys?
<bioterror> atari314, what's your bootloader?
<atari314> I hook it on my grub2 host
<atari314> the remastersys, tried that a few hours ago... ruled out for some reason... let me recheck here
<atari314> tryed UCK too
<atari314> oh yeah, the remastersys have 2 problems, 3 deps I can't met, (gnome/x), and my host enviroment is the oposite from what I need on the target one. So the remastersys would just clone the enviroment I don't want.
<atari314> I was trying to chroot (deboostrap/multistrap) a partition and following from there
<holstein> chroot is probably the way to go
<atari314> but, ironically, both debootstrap and multistrap downloads the ubuntu-minimal (I want) and the ubuntu-standard (I don't want) :(
<atari314> do you know if I can apt-get install targeting the chroot enviroment?
<holstein> AFAIK
<atari314> or if I can call the apt-get from the host machine inside the empty chroot'd enviroment?
<holstein> i think thats another reason why folks use the chroot method
<atari314> uhn, great :) so this is prolly the right way ^^
<atari314> tks for the info :)
<holstein> thats what i was told*
<holstein> i havent actually gotten around to doing it first hand
<atari314> well, we're about to find out now
<holstein> :)
<atari314> holstein, just as feedback, the # schroot -c karmic -u root apt-get install zlib1g-dev # is how :)
<atari314> or, in my case, schroot -c natty -u root apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<atari314> (requires some conf on /etc/schroot/schroot.conf
<kristian_> hi ppl
<kristian_> is there an upper limit to the hdd size you can put in a box? I'm thinking of getting a used thinkcentre and use it as a server, it would suck if it only would accept hdd's up to a certain size...
<atari314> the biggest I've saw was 16tb with solaris and raid
<kristian_> that's a lot ;)
<kristian_> I read that some old laptops will only take up to this or that
<atari314> dunno any hard cap for that, but you'd have to worry using the proper HD-rpm for your notebook-mobo
<atari314> and the HD kind, ata/sata/ssd
<holstein> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames
<holstein> anyone bored want to look at that with me?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know what you want to look at/do with that page holstein :)
<holstein> im looking for a dual head graphics card
<holstein> id like to use an open driver
<holstein> gaming is not really important
<holstein> or 3d
<holstein> but it would be nice*
<holstein> this will put it in perspective
<MrChrisDruif> Fermi is supported??
<holstein> if intel made PCIe graphics cards
<holstein> that would work for me
<holstein> performance wise*
<holstein> fermi is what im unclear about MrChrisDruif
<holstein> in the 'all sorts of fun' section
<holstein> you think thats ironic?
<holstein> like, 'all sorts of fun trying to get these things to work'
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm not really bored, sorry
<holstein> lol
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: thanks for indulging me for a minute anyways :)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<Froq> What is a program that will monitor my hdd status/ health?
<holstein> Froq: theres a disk utility
<holstein> in the menu
<holstein> or was*
<holstein> system - administration - disk utility
<Froq> holstein: thanks sir!  How you been?
<holstein> Froq: im good :)
<Froq> playing some good Bass lately?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> got a concert tonite
<holstein> and one this weekend that'll be nice
<Froq> man I really love Ubuntu guys, but this VNC buggy ness is killing me.  I so often VNC when away
<holstein> Froq: xtightvnc ?
<holstein> server or client?
<holstein> i like remmina
<Froq> holstein: server.  the ubuntu meachine is the server.
<holstein> Froq: how many servers have you tried?
<holstein> different server software*
<Froq> holstein: I have only tried the vino that comes on Ubuntu.
<Froq> remmina?!  I will definitely look into that one!  & I have tried xtightvnc.  didnt' do too well
<holstein> Froq: try teamviewer too
<holstein> that seems stable
<Froq> I thought teamviewer was html stuff?
<holstein> its commercial proprietary VNC
<holstein> basically
<holstein> works well though
<holstein> and the personal use version is free
<Froq> holstein: o wow!  See, I know about logmein, and I hate that.  It just doesn't go very well If feel  But I am going to look into teamviwer!  thanks
<Froq> and remmina!  that one sounds cool @ least!  haha
<Froq> but to install team viewer do I need to install wine first?!  it doesn't run on linux natively, only through emmulation?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> it seems to pull in its own wine libs*
<holstein> maybe im just seeing it wrong
<Froq> oo sweet, so I don't have to install Wine too, that is cool.
<atari314> Hello guys, anyone have experience  customizing Live-CDs? I'm looking for some info over adding a installer to it (ubiquity/debconf, I'm kinda lost).
<mang0> Holstein?
<Error404NotFoun1> holstein
<Error404NotFoun1> bioterror
<Error404NotFoun1> can anyone help me with firefox?
<atari314> what's your problem there?
<Error404NotFoun1> i get a blank box in ff when i start it
<Error404NotFoun1> sayd xmarks when i click on it
<Error404NotFoun1> says*
<Error404NotFoun1> tells me to sign into xmarks
<atari314> I used xmarks (ex-foxmarks) on Firefox long ago
<Error404NotFoun1> how do i gegt rid of it
<atari314> U need to fully setup your account
<atari314> that blank box is the iframe that they use to ajax > server-request > your bookmarks
<Error404NotFoun1> i dont want to
<Error404NotFoun1> i want it gone
<atari314> Do you want to remove xmarks? Or keep xmarks and remove the blank box?
<Error404NotFoun1> remove xmarks completely
<atari314> Open the Tools menu, click the option Addons, select the tab Extensions, look for Xmarks, click remove it on the right side.
<atari314> If you're using ubuntu 11.04 with Unity, the tools menu will apear when you move your mouse over the dark bar on the absolute top of the screen
<Error404NotFoun1> you are brilliant
<Error404NotFoun1> i couldnt find that crap
<Error404NotFoun1> i was tryint to remove it in programs
<atari314> yes, that feature in unity is a bloody pain... too much "mac os x" for me too :(
<stlsaint> heyo folks
<atari314> http://pastebin.com/bJuYwFJP (txt.cfg from the mini.iso alternate install) anyone have any info about the string "append tasks=standard pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support=false vga=788 initrd=initrd.gz -- quiet" parameter? Any doc about it? (I know, this is a long shot)
<stlsaint> nope sorry
<atari314> tks tho :)
<atari314> not even the guys on #ubuntu-installer know that >.< (oh... I'm screwed)
<juancdavila>  I have upgraded to 11.04 and now cannot drag icons to the desktop, I get an error while copying "There was an error getting information about "/."
<stlsaint> juancdavila: are you using a seperate / partition
<juancdavila> no
<DraZoro> I received a very warm welcome from the the members of Ubuntu Beginners. Thanks every keep one I am learning a lot.  :)
<DraZoro> Thanks to everyone.
<stlsaint> DraZoro: heyo
<stlsaint> juancdavila: i would check fstab to see it is mounted correctly
<DraZoro> stlsaint: Hello
<stlsaint> DraZoro: sup sup
<DraZoro> stlsaint: I am doing ok just exam stress.
<stlsaint> DraZoro: university?
<juancdavila> stlsaint, true beginner how do I do that?
<DraZoro> stlsaint: Yes
<stlsaint> juancdavila:
<stlsaint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<juancdavila> stlsaint, thanks I will check it out
<DraZoro> stlsaint: Yes University
<DraZoro> Do I have to re-introduce myself in ubuntu-beginners@list.ubuntu.com ? I noticed last time I forgot to give details to my launchpad and wiki pages (I have not yet created wiki).
<pleia2> DraZoro: you can just reply to the first email you sent with links
<DraZoro> pleia2: Thanks
<juancdavila> stlsaint, it appears that it is mounted correctly it shows up in my home folder and i can double click on it to open it
<mang0> holstein?
<DraZoro> When it comes to applying for a guide. Is it open for everyone or for people who have been involved in projects before ?
<pleia2> DraZoro: you probably want to join #ubuntu-beginners-team for these questions (this is the support channel)
<pleia2> DraZoro: but yes, you can apply for a guide
<bioterror> Error404NotFoun1, what
<Error404NotFoun1> someone helped me already thanks anyways bioterror
<bioterror> k
<Error404NotFoun1> is it possible to play windows games in linux?
<Error404NotFoun1> like emulator or something
<coalwater> try wine
<Error404NotFoun1> i dont like wine, i like vodka
<Error404NotFoun1> where do i get it?
<coalwater> well, wine is the name of the program
<coalwater> software center
<Error404NotFoun1> i know just being a smart ass
<bioterror> !wine | Error404NotFoun1
<ubot2> Error404NotFoun1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Error404NotFoun1> im in stalling now
<coalwater> thats a nice bot
<coalwater> !banshee | coalwater
<ubot2> coalwater, please see my private message
<Error404NotFoun1> erm i hate banshee
<Error404NotFoun1> uninstalled it right away
<coalwater> yea, i hate it too, i liked the old rhythmbox :(
<Error404NotFoun1> i installed rhythmbox
<Error404NotFoun1> when i played a song in banshee it played it twice at the same time a few seconds apart...
<DraZoro> pleia2: Thanks I have mixed the channels all alone I will jump to #ubuntu-beginners-team ?
<Error404NotFoun1> is this wine program hart to use?
<Error404NotFoun1> hard even
<pleia2> DraZoro: to be in both channels at once just /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<coalwater> no, just double click and exe and that's it
<Error404NotFoun1> sweet
<Error404NotFoun1> full compatibility?
<coalwater> it doesn't work perfectly with every thing though
<coalwater> gotta go,restarting
<Error404NotFoun1> anyone in here know how to use wine?
<bioterror> double click setup.exe in your nautilus
<bioterror> and clicketi click
<bioterror> install game as you want
<Error404NotFoun1> i get errors
<bioterror> read winehq
<bioterror> it has game db
<Error404NotFoun1> where do i find that..
<bioterror> if you open your browser, you can write "winehq"
<mang0> !winehq
<ubot2> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DraZoro>  Error404NotFoun1: Also check where the file is stored. Sometime you might need to change execution permission to the file (*.exe) $sudo chmod +x <exutable_file>
 * DraZoro ubot2 is amazing 
<Error404NotFoun1> wine cfg doesnt see my dvd drive
<atari314> have you setup'd it with winecfg before?
<Error404NotFoun1> this crap says i need to dl the application
<atari314> sudo apt-get install wine && winecfg
<atari314> (will install wine and call the winecfg configutor for it)
<atari314> the winecfg is a windows (like windows) where you can go tab to tab setting up wine and the data for the emulations
<Error404NotFoun1> i am a linux retard so talk to me like im a 5 yr old
<atari314> can you open a terminal window (from accessories > terminal)?
<Error404NotFoun1> yes
<Error404NotFoun1> i have wine installed
<Error404NotFoun1> trying to configure to see my dvd drive
<Error404NotFoun1> to install a game
<atari314> open a terminal and type winecfg
<atari314> that will call a wine configurator window
<Error404NotFoun1> yeah
<Error404NotFoun1> says i can add a drive to it but i dont know the drive letter for my dvd
<atari314> there should be a tab with the disk/hd lists, and on that tab there should a auto-detect
<atari314> *an auto-detect button
<atari314> press it and it will fill your hd and media there with the following C:/D:/E:/F: letter that windows use
<Error404NotFoun1> a c h and z
<atari314> great, now one of those should be something like this /media/cdroom
<Error404NotFoun1> nope
<Error404NotFoun1> just floppy
 * mang0|NOMMIN phones holstein
 * mang0|NOMMIN ring ring, ring ring
<atari314> just asking, which game are you trying to install?
<Error404NotFoun1> command and conquer red alert 3
 * mang0|NOMMIN ring ring, ring...ring....'The Person You are calling, is unavailable. Please leave a message after the tone." *beeeeep*
<atari314> a good call :) uhn, lets try a different approach
<atari314> on your desktop there should be the icon from the C&CRA3
<Error404NotFoun1> negative
<Error404NotFoun1> nothing  on my desktop
<atari314> oh sigh... the Unity attacks again...
<Error404NotFoun1> im using classic
<atari314> ok, open your Home folder
<Error404NotFoun1> ok
 * mang0|NOMMIN PICK UP HOLSTEIN
<atari314> on the left menu, do you see the DVD there?
<mang0|NOMMIN> the dude is not in
<mang0|NOMMIN> grr
<Error404NotFoun1> nope
<atari314> is your DVD-drive USB?
<Error404NotFoun1> nope
<Error404NotFoun1> sata
<atari314> weird, for some reason ubuntu did not mounted your dvd media
<Error404NotFoun1> if i go to computer i see it
<Error404NotFoun1> and my blu ray drive
<atari314> uhn
<atari314> well... not sure how to fix this, I'm stucked in a problem that look like that, but my dvd is usb and not even the ubuntu 11.04 installer is getting it...
<Error404NotFoun1> the drive does work, if i put the game in it sees it
<Error404NotFoun1> i just want this crap to work so i can whipe out windows 7
<atari314> uhn, so double click it to open the content of the DVD
<Error404NotFoun1> and
<atari314> there inside should be a setup.exe somewhere
<Error404NotFoun1> yup
<atari314> nope?
<atari314> double click it and the .exe will be recognized as to be execute from wine
<atari314> that should call the install window of the game
<Error404NotFoun1> error
<atari314> which error?
<Error404NotFoun1> Archive:  /media/RA3/AutoRun.exe
<Error404NotFoun1> [/media/RA3/AutoRun.exe]
<Error404NotFoun1>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<Error404NotFoun1>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<Error404NotFoun1>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<Error404NotFoun1>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<Error404NotFoun1> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /media/RA3/AutoRun.exe or
<Error404NotFoun1>           /media/RA3/AutoRun.exe.zip, and cannot find /media/RA3/AutoRun.exe.ZIP, period.
<eiriksvin> anyone here got MagicJack working on Natty?
<Error404NotFoun1> whoa
<Error404NotFoun1> ooh id like my magic jack to work on ubuntu
<eiriksvin> Ubuntu picked it up fine, but Magic Jack is saying it cant be on a USB hub, and its not (but i do have one of those too)
<Error404NotFoun1> natty seen it as a flash drive on my computer..
<Error404NotFoun1> if you get it to work i wanna know dude
<Error404NotFoun1> that would be sweet
<eiriksvin> <Error404NotFoun1> yeah, im looking and the guides are old and telling me to install some windows stuff, but im looking for a good clean guide
<Error404NotFoun1> cool
<eiriksvin> <Error404NotFoun1> when i do get it done, ill make a youtube video and post it:)
<Error404NotFoun1> sweet
<Error404NotFoun1> i was to;ld it wouldnt work on linux
<eiriksvin> hey, you should get Desktop Recorder and OpenShot Video Editor and we could start throwing up how to videos to add instructional video posts in here
<eiriksvin> thats my idea
<eiriksvin> that way we can have somone put them into a video bot, just like the help bot
<eiriksvin> and we could search for smooth videos made by others that really build it up
<eiriksvin> beginners + videos = Very Easy Help!
<stlsaint> eiriksvin: we have a ubuntu screencast team already in place if you are interested in joining/contributing
<eiriksvin> would i?!
<eiriksvin> i could throw up like probably 10 videos within a couple weeks
<eiriksvin> i know i cant be the only person who has bought a Belkin USB adapter that uses Ubuntu (theres 1)
<eiriksvin> plus their Wifi adapter (of which i had to run Native)
<Error404NotFoun1> ffs this is angering me
<eiriksvin> The downgrade to nVIDIA 173, and signs to look for telling them if thats the problem (for natty cus Reccomended dont work on some boxes)
<stlsaint> eiriksvin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam
<stlsaint> eiriksvin: the team is headed by someone on this very team ;)
<Error404NotFoun1> my nvidia works fine
<eiriksvin> oooohh nice
<Error404NotFoun1> to change directory you just E:\
<Error404NotFoun1> in terminal yes?
<eiriksvin> <Error404NotFoun1> yeah but not everyones does, my moms is good, mine isn't, and my sisters computer still cant install cus it says "No root filesystem is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<Error404NotFoun1> i got that last error
<Error404NotFoun1> easy fix
<Error404NotFoun1> when you hit to format to ext4
<Error404NotFoun1> there is a drop down list yes?
<Error404NotFoun1> eiriksvin:
<eiriksvin> <Error404NotFoun1> i used gparted to set the partitions, but the installer wont see the partitions
<eiriksvin> it dont even show the ones that are there at all
<Error404NotFoun1> ooh
<Error404NotFoun1> but if you run gparted again you can see em?
<eiriksvin> yepp!
<Error404NotFoun1> formated ext4 and a swap?
<eiriksvin> yep
<Error404NotFoun1> erm ima try to duplicate that error to tell you what i did
<Error404NotFoun1> on my old p4 system
<eiriksvin> the ext4 said it was mounted on /media/bla bla
<eiriksvin> bla bla being a bunch of junk
<Error404NotFoun1> hold up will only take a second
<eiriksvin> kk
<Error404NotFoun1> was gonna install natty on this thing anyways
<Error404NotFoun1> eiriksvin:  you have access to the computer now?
<eiriksvin> nope im at home, but in a couple hours ill be there
<eiriksvin> got any leads though?
<Error404NotFoun1> you are dual booting yes?
<eiriksvin> yep
<Error404NotFoun1> of just full ext4
<Error404NotFoun1> ok so you click the main windows drive hit resize
<eiriksvin> dual boot is working fine
<Error404NotFoun1> select how much space and hit apply
<eiriksvin> i already set up the partitions, but the installer cant pick them up
<eiriksvin> should i try it with the 64bit amd64 even though its an intel quad core?
<eiriksvin> i tried it with the 32bit amd64 but no root filesystem choices came up
<eiriksvin> it dont even show the ones that are alrady there
<eiriksvin> already
<Error404NotFoun1> thats what i used
<Error404NotFoun1> on a intel quad
<Error404NotFoun1> how much space you set up for ext4 and swap?
<eiriksvin> over 200gb for ext4 and 5gb for linux-swap
<Error404NotFoun1> and you did hit apply yes lol
<eiriksvin> yeah, it made them:)
<atari314> must say I've never used more than 500mb on my swap... I keep mine on 1gb tho...
<Error404NotFoun1> natty wanted mine to be 8 gigs
<Error404NotFoun1> i set it to 5
<Error404NotFoun1> on a 150 gb velociraptor
<atari314> 8gbs for swap... that's... well... nvm...
<Error404NotFoun1> i figured it was a bit large lol
<Error404NotFoun1> eiriksvin:  i would use 64 bit and it will probably work fine
<Error404NotFoun1> no need to use 32 bit on a 64 bit puter
<eiriksvin> imma try that, but i gotta go 4 now... got something a bit more important going on:)
<Error404NotFoun1> man i have a feeling this isnt gonna work...
<Error404NotFoun1> can you resize your screen in ubuntu?
<Error404NotFoun1> anyone?
<atari314> yup, there should be a option for it under System > Preferences
<Error404NotFoun1> ffs im getting errors up my bum
<Error404NotFoun1> tryin to install
<Error404NotFoun1> aww wth
<Error404NotFoun1> im at a command prompt now
<Error404NotFoun1> installin natty
<Error404NotFoun1> ok i have a pointer on a black screen wtf
<wij> hi, I have a problem installing clamav
<Error404NotFoun1> id use a hammer...
<Error404NotFoun1> always works for me
<wij> it says 'permission denied' when trying to create file in /usr/local/lib folder
<Error404NotFoun1> bioterror:  any reason i would be getting a pointer on a black screen during install?
<bioterror> ?
<Error404NotFoun1> im a linux noob cant help ya sorry
<atari314> use sudo for installing it
<Error404NotFoun1> atari314:
<Error404NotFoun1> help plox
<atari314> *use sudo for installing clamav
<Error404NotFoun1> bioterror:  i got a pointer on a black screen
<Error404NotFoun1> when installing natt
<Error404NotFoun1> y
<atari314> man, my natty install is breaking like hell too, I don't even get it started... /dev/sr0 no medium found error >.<
<wij> atari314: ok i'll try that
<Error404NotFoun1> installed it perfectly on main puter and lappy
<atari314> yeah... my challenge here is a crap macbook3rdgen with a USB DvD-drive...
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<Error404NotFoun1> ok nothing is changing... redo!
<wij> atari314: sudo doesn't fails in ./configure because 'cannot find -lpam'. any idea's?
<Error404NotFoun1> wish i could see what button i press for bios...
<mang0> normally del
<Error404NotFoun1> i use dvi to hdmi and hook to a tv
<Error404NotFoun1> and cant see edges lol
<Error404NotFoun1> yay it worked
<Error404NotFoun1> if i cant install ubuntu can i give all the hdd space back to windows with gparted?
<atari314> yup
<atari314> you can do that from windows too, but IDK how... 10 years without using microsoft software :)
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
 * Error404NotFoun1 is starting to hate ubuntu..
 * mang0 is agreeing
<mang0> ITS HAMMER TIME
<Error404NotFoun1> installing on other computer and its been on a purple screen says ubuntu and i have a pointer
<Error404NotFoun1> for like an hour
<mang0> XD
<MrChrisDruif> What kind of hardware? Which version?
<Error404NotFoun1> intel p4 natty
<MrChrisDruif> Vid?
<Error404NotFoun1> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Video card?
<Error404NotFoun1> nvidia 6800 gt oc
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: According to this site < https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DemystifyingUnityGraphicsHardwareRequirements > it should work. Did you check the ISO before burning with the MD5SUM and again after burning?
<Error404NotFoun1> no
<MrChrisDruif> Try to check the md5sum of the burned disk from a working system (like the one your on now)
<MrChrisDruif> Is it Ubuntu what your running right now? Or Windows?
<Error404NotFoun1> ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM <= great page which should explain it all :)
<Error404NotFoun1> ima dl it again
<Error404NotFoun1> i may need help with checking the disk
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: You could first check your current disk! :)
<Error404NotFoun1> ok then how do i do it lol
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: It's all explained in the link I just gave you :)
<Error404NotFoun1> i know but im retarded...
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20CD <= from here it should be about checking the disk
<Error404NotFoun1> erm
<MrChrisDruif> It's a bit of terminal work, nothing too much right? :)
<Error404NotFoun1> it is for me
<Error404NotFoun1> ive used linux now for 2 days..
<MrChrisDruif> Alright I'll just talk you through it :)
<Error404NotFoun1> .ooh i can check disk from the dvd rom
<Error404NotFoun1> its asking to open an mds file
<MrChrisDruif> mds file?
<Error404NotFoun1> md5
<atari314> Anyone knows where I can find the docs to configure this http://pastebin.com/bJuYwFJP parameters? (actually the string "append tasks=standard pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support=false vga=788 initrd=initrd.gz -- quiet ")
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: when you put the CD in the tray it says that?
<Error404NotFoun1> i went to computer right click on the drive
<Error404NotFoun1> hit check disk
<MrChrisDruif> Hold on, I'll do the same steps. Then we'll probably see the same things :P
<Error404NotFoun1> lol my eject button works
<Error404NotFoun1> ftw
<Error404NotFoun1> go go gadget apple keyboard
<Error404NotFoun1> i just got this error starting the disk
<Error404NotFoun1> E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc or the wrong architecture?
<Error404NotFoun1> MrChrisDruif:  did you see that
<MrChrisDruif> No, I had "You do not have the required permissions to use this drive."
<Error404NotFoun1> lol failure
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed :P
<MrChrisDruif> :)*
<Error404NotFoun1> i got this error botting the cd
<Error404NotFoun1> E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc or the wrong architecture?
<MrChrisDruif> Have you still got the old ISO?
<Error404NotFoun1> negative
<Error404NotFoun1> erm how do i burn iso with ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Brasero :)
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm using the instructions of the website to see if it works :)
<Error404NotFoun1> can i just drag the iso to the drive?
<Error404NotFoun1> nope..
<Error404NotFoun1> my want to switch to ubuntu from windows is fading...
<MrChrisDruif> Right click the iso and select Brasero in the menu that comes :)
<MrChrisDruif> And the instuctions seem to work :)
<MrChrisDruif> It's very easy as it turns out
<MrChrisDruif> But before you burn, first do a md5sum check
<Error404NotFoun1> erm
<MrChrisDruif> Open a terminal, go on. Don't be shy :D
<Error404NotFoun1> i have it open lol
<Error404NotFoun1> how do i cd to downloads
<MrChrisDruif> wait..
<MrChrisDruif> just type in "md5sum " then drag the iso onto the open window
<Error404NotFoun1> i think its doin something...
<Error404NotFoun1> or not
<MrChrisDruif> After pressing enter it should calculate the md5sum value, which you can compare to "7de611b50c283c1755b4007a4feb0379" for ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso or "8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281" for ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Error404NotFoun1> how long should this take?
<MrChrisDruif> On my laptop a few moments..
<MrChrisDruif> About a 1 minute I guess
<Error404NotFoun1> hasnt said anything yet..
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: Did you try the direct download or torrent?
<Error404NotFoun1> direct dl
<MrChrisDruif> (Not that it would make any difference for checking)
<Error404NotFoun1> still nothing
<Error404NotFoun1> MrChrisDruif:  if i try to close terminal it says there is a process runinng still
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: Maybe it hung up? I don't know as I'm not on your system :)
<Error404NotFoun1> i think its broken
<Error404NotFoun1> screw it ima burn it and hope for the best
<MrChrisDruif> I download the iso most of the time with torrent. The torrent helps ensure that it's complete (at least in my eyes)
<Error404NotFoun1> never used torrent
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu ships by default with Transmission
<Error404NotFoun1> dont suppose you could tell me what folder to put bookmarks in MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Bookmarks? Those are kept by you browser right?
<Error404NotFoun1> i saved favorites from windows
<MrChrisDruif> s/kept/managed
<Error404NotFoun1> from favorite folder
<Error404NotFoun1> crap they dont work
<mang0> Guys, I get this strange message when I'm trying to setup empathy: Enter password to unlock your login keyring  The password you use to log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring.
<Error404NotFoun1> holy shit!
<MrChrisDruif> mang0: It's intdeed weird
<mang0> <.<
<mang0> It's horrible
<mang0> I cannot setup anything
<Error404NotFoun1> i opened a url with firefox and its blasting tabs big time
<Error404NotFoun1> 100's of new tabs
<Error404NotFoun1> wtf
<mang0> MrChrisDruif: using empathy is impossible, I can't set it up
<MrChrisDruif> mang0: Try pidgin :)
<Error404NotFoun1> MrChrisDruif:  lol wtf
<Error404NotFoun1> i open a url and it opens a million new tabs in firefox
<mang0> NEVER
<mang0> I hate pidgin
<mang0> idk why
<Error404NotFoun1> pidgin works great
<mang0> just one of those things
<mang0> :S
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: I don't know what made it do that
<Error404NotFoun1> wish there was trillian for linux
<MrChrisDruif> mang0: Vice versa for me ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: Can you close firefox?
<Error404NotFoun1> yes
<Error404NotFoun1> lol it maxed my quad core when i opened that
<mang0> Lol. But do you know what the login keyring is?
<MrChrisDruif> mang0: It the app thing that stores all passwords etc afaik
<mang0> O.o
<Error404NotFoun1> storing passwords is bad..
<mang0> yeah
<mang0> I MUST KILL IT
<Error404NotFoun1> wtf is afaik
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: As far as I know
<Error404NotFoun1> oic
<MrChrisDruif> oic?
<Error404NotFoun1> thats a new one to me
<Error404NotFoun1> if you know what afaik is you know what oic is
<MrChrisDruif> oic
<Error404NotFoun1> !define oic
<MrChrisDruif> Oh I see
<ubot2> Factoid 'define oic' not found
<Error404NotFoun1> fail bot
<Error404NotFoun1> i guess my favorites are dead
<earthling_> Hi, Where are youtube videos saved in the Firefox 4 cache?
<earthling_> Is there an easy way to downloading them?
<MrChrisDruif> earthling_: Yes, keepvid.com is one way and otherwise http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/saving-flash-videos-in-linux-tmp-no-longer-works/
<earthling_> does keepvid install something?  it asks to verify some certificate
<Error404NotFoun1> if this dont work ima go rob a bank with a finger nail clipper
<earthling_> java?
<Error404NotFoun1> and pay someone to do it for me
<MrChrisDruif> earthling_: You could also check the link I gave ya
<earthling_> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: In Holland we've got "Support-point", volunteers that are local to your area and can/try to help you :)
<MrChrisDruif> points*
<earthling_> MrChrisDruif, yes, I used to just go to the firefox cache folder, but I think they changed something in firefox 4, doesn't seem to work anymore
<Error404NotFoun1> im not in holland lol
<Error404NotFoun1> im thinking this disk dont work either..
<Error404NotFoun1> MrChrisDruif: if i want to install jave what packages to i select
<Error404NotFoun1> crap
<Error404NotFoun1> the install is working but its not connecting to the internet
<MrChrisDruif> But it's late enough as it is (about 11 PM) so I'm going. Good luck Error404NotFoun1
<Error404NotFoun1> oh great
<Error404NotFoun1> ubuntu doesnt see my hdd
<GraymanStole> Anybody know if there's a command that will force my sensors to reset and take a new temperature reading?
<GraymanStole> or barring that, a command to turn the fan on in my Lenovo IdeaPad S10 netbook?
<Error404NotFoun1> what would stop ubuntu from seeing my hdd?
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: How do you mount the hdd ?
<Error404NotFoun1> im installing
<Error404NotFoun1> gparted dont see it either
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: Does it appear in the bios settings ?
<Error404NotFoun1> checking now
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: Sometimes cables might be disconnected
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: Ok
<Error404NotFoun1> i just swapped power and sata cable
<Error404NotFoun1> still didnt see it
<Error404NotFoun1> ffs this means i took space from my storage drive...
<Error404NotFoun1> ooh bios dont see it
<Error404NotFoun1> wtf
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: That is the problem
<Error404NotFoun1> its spinning..
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: Yeah ....SATA right ?
<Error404NotFoun1> yeah
<Error404NotFoun1> its the 150 gb raptor x
<Error404NotFoun1> just booted windows with it... wtf
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: Avoid using wtf in the future ...just a friendly tip
<Error404NotFoun1> why
<pleia2> it's not really appropriate in ubuntu channels
<DraZoro> Do check while in the bios that Raid option is enabled ...something similar to that
<Error404NotFoun1> still doesnt see hdd
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: But you are able to boot with on Windows ?
<Error404NotFoun1> havnt tried since i tried installin ubuntu
<Error404NotFoun1> but it did work earlier today
<Error404NotFoun1> i guess my raptor is dead
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: I don't think so ...it might be cables ...
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: Raptor X is a amazing HDD
<Error404NotFoun1> i have the 150gb velociraptor in this computer
<Error404NotFoun1> now it sees the stupid hdd...
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: That is better ...you mean it sees the Raptor X one ?
<Error404NotFoun1> yes
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: Now you are winning ...
<Error404NotFoun1> ive had that stupid hdd since it was released and always had it in an enclosure
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: You should be able to install
<Error404NotFoun1> never seen the pretty platters spinning
<Error404NotFoun1> till now..
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: Don't stress much about the drive ....just make sure it does what you want :)
<Error404NotFoun1> i think i need a new bios...
<Error404NotFoun1> i just thought it was cool that a hdd had a window in it so i bought it, never to see the stupid thing..
<Error404NotFoun1> omg
<Error404NotFoun1> gparted still dont see mt hdd
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: You said you are installing a new operating system right ?
<Error404NotFoun1> yes
<Error404NotFoun1> i think this computer is fried
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: It is strange since you said it appears in bios.
<Error404NotFoun1> now the bios dont see it..
<Error404NotFoun1> i dont get it
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: Same here
<Error404NotFoun1> all i did was reboot to gparted
<Error404NotFoun1> now its gone
<Error404NotFoun1> this computer is about to be deposited into the dumpster...
<DraZoro> Good bye everyone I am going to bed now.
<bioterror> gnight
<DraZoro> Error404NotFoun1: Good luck with the hard drive mission.
 * DraZoro bye bioterror 
<Error404NotFoun1> peace
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-06
<earthling_> I'm able to play video files from my RAM, is there a way to save it to hard drive?
<earthling_> http://thevoidghost.wordpress.com/2011/03/22/flash-cache-on-ubuntu-linux/
<earthling_> I get this error:   Streaming / Transcoding failed:
<earthling_> It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder:
<earthling_> MPEG AAC Audio.
<earthling_> If you don't know how to fix this, ask for support from your distribution.
<holstein> earthling_: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC
<earthling_> ok
<holstein> earthling_: i would ask the video creators for a copy of the video*
<earthling_> I'm trying to master a technique to download videos from youtube and such
<holstein> right
<earthling_> :)
<holstein> maybe you're not supposed to
<holstein> as a digital content creator, i say, ask for a copy
<earthling_> for non-copyright ones
<earthling_> of course
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<holstein> cool :)
<earthling_> :)
<holstein> im sure you can do that
<holstein> used to be plug-ins
<earthling_> it used to be easy in FF3
<earthling_> just look in cache
<holstein> browser plug-ins
<earthling_> can I trust the plug-ins?
<earthling_> they are closed source, right?
<holstein> does https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/unplug/ work?
<holstein> earthling_: trust?
<earthling_> to not be installing any extra stuff
<holstein> up to you
<holstein> would i  trust a browser plugin?
<holstein> sure...
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547848
<holstein> hey
<holstein> http://code.google.com/p/vdown/ that looks handy
<earthling_> I haven't tried that one
<earthling_> checking it out
<earthling_> thx
<earthling_> ok, seems to work now
<earthling_> all I needed to do was simple cp command
<earthling_> :P
<tranceNRG> Would someone running 64-bit 10.04 be good enough to tell me their current md5 or sha1 checksum for /usr/bin/apt-get
<earthling_> 32 bit here
<earthling_> Is 64 bit a lot better?
<atari314> if you have 4gb of RAM and proper apps for 64... yup
<earthling_> what about windows 7 running 64 bit with 4gb RAM vs ubuntu running 32 bit with 2gb RAM?
<earthling_> if you had to choose
<earthling_> maybe thats a bit offtopic, nevermind
<tranceNRG> no worries, IRC tends to be a bit more asynchronous in conversation flow then you might be used to
<tranceNRG> So responses come slowly
<earthling_> I see
<tranceNRG> kind of a cross between AIM and a message board lol.
<tranceNRG> But anyway 64-bit can offer a performance advantage with some programs/circumstances.
<tranceNRG> I run 64-bit on my main desktop but 32 on everything else.
<earthling_> cool
<Error404NotFoun1> im having problems with flash
<Error404NotFoun1> anyone help?
<Guest92022> i upgraded to 11.04 and wireless died
<Guest92022> rtl8192e wireless controller
<Guest92022> on samsung n130. anyone help?
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: for me, flash is its own problem
<holstein> its gotten a lot better
<holstein> but just messing with differnt drivers
<holstein> and browsers
<holstein> tweaking here and there
<Error404NotFoun1> was at website with a lot of flash and it was trippin out
<holstein> thats about all you can do
<pabstsmear> hi, I am having a problem with my wireless driver.  I have a bcm4312 LP-PHY and in additional drivers I have installed the Broadcom B43 wireless driver.  I can see my wireless network but it won't authenticate(yes it is the right password, I rechecked a few times now)
<Error404NotFoun1> interesting
<Error404NotFoun1> can u wire it?
<pabstsmear> yes, I am connected via wire currently
<pabstsmear> Also sometimes(not all the time), when I restart it tells me the driver is not active again and I have to re-install it.
<Error404NotFoun1> i would say its not the right driver then
<Error404NotFoun1> you update ubuntu?
<Error404NotFoun1> might find diff drivers
<pabstsmear> well, the wierd thing is the driver worked earlier today, actually it worked about a half hour ago.
<Error404NotFoun1> laptop?
<pabstsmear> Also the driver is correct for the BCM4312-LP-PHY, but there is another one for BCM4312-, I've tried that and it won't install correctly.
<pabstsmear> yes
<Error404NotFoun1> did you google it?
<Error404NotFoun1> prolly be better help that i am
<pabstsmear> yes, though I can't seem to find anything promising yet.  I will continue looking.
<Error404NotFoun1> who makes the nic?
<Error404NotFoun1> broadcom?
<Error404NotFoun1> is it 802.11g?
<pabstsmear> yes
<pabstsmear> could it be an issues with using the PAE kernel.  It seemed to work fine on the regular kernel
<Error404NotFoun1> no clue
<pabstsmear> although it was working fine on here earlier.
<Error404NotFoun1> does it say its a usb nic?
<pabstsmear> well, its not a usb nic, but where would it say that? in lspci?
<Error404NotFoun1> yeah
<holstein> lsusb
<Error404NotFoun1> use this
<Error404NotFoun1> lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<pabstsmear> not getting it in lsusb
<Error404NotFoun1> paste that into terminal
<pabstsmear> it does not say its usb
<pabstsmear> should I paste the output
<Error404NotFoun1> b34 driver should work
<Error404NotFoun1> or wl
<pabstsmear> do you mean b43
<Error404NotFoun1> yeah
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<pabstsmear> I am using the b43
<Error404NotFoun1> im lisdexic
<pabstsmear> lol
<pabstsmear> it was working earlier.  I did not delete the other kernel yet, I am going to try to boot into that and see if it is working, brb.
<ogogog> heeyy, i need help to install a wifi card
<holstein> ogogog: the driver?
<ogogog> yeah
<holstein> can you plug into internet?
<holstein> for a second?
<ogogog> yeah
<ogogog> im connected with a lan cable
<ogogog> my card is a bcm43xG
<holstein> OK
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<ogogog> it's been two hours i'm trying to fix it ahha
<pabstsmear> booting into the regular kernel didn't change anything
<holstein> ogogog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Error404NotFoun1> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter]
<ogogog> gonna try that
<Error404NotFoun1> no bracket at end
<ogogog> unable to lacate package
<ogogog> locate
<Error404NotFoun1> did you delete the bracket lol
<ogogog> yeah yeah i did :P
<Error404NotFoun1> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Error404NotFoun1> er
<ogogog> already on the newest version
<ogogog> i think i'll have to work with ndiswrapper or something
<Error404NotFoun1> lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<Error404NotFoun1> in terminal
<Error404NotFoun1> should say broadcom corp some crap
<ogogog> broad com BCM43xG
<Error404NotFoun1> well here this site should help you get it working
<Error404NotFoun1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<ogogog> thanks
<holstein> ogogog: sudo apt-get update
<r4y> Hello
<holstein> are you sure you're online?
<ogogog> yeah
<ogogog> wouldn't talking to you right?
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<holstein> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<r4y> is there a mame channel for ubuntu users?
<ogogog> ooooh
<ogogog> sweet
<ogogog> it just installed it!
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<ogogog> but what do i do then ahha
<Error404NotFoun1> i was close
<holstein> ogogog: thats from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ogogog> ahha yeah
<Error404NotFoun1> ive had like 5 shots so..
<Error404NotFoun1> and im tryin to install ubuntu on my other poc computer
<Error404NotFoun1> and its not working
<holstein> trying?
<holstein> grab it by the horns Error404NotFoun1 :)
<r4y> lol
<Error404NotFoun1> hammer!
<Error404NotFoun1> ooh i think it may be working
<Error404NotFoun1> knowing my luck it wont
<holstein> r4y: http://mamedev.org/ ?
<r4y> Use the flag to distract that bull and take it by suprise
<holstein> is that the MAME that you're talking about?
<Error404NotFoun1> nope not working......
 * Error404NotFoun1 smashes face off keyboard
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: how's it run live?
<Error404NotFoun1> it dont
<Error404NotFoun1> it looked like it booted the cd
<Error404NotFoun1> now i have a black screen
<holstein> well, thats where you start
<r4y> This is the guide I was using which had worked for Ubuntu 10.04 but now in 10.10 it doesn't seem to work:
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505819
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: you have a 10.04 live CD Error404NotFoun1 ?
<holstein> if not, boot the live CD you have
<holstein> hit shift
<holstein> go into the f4 menu
<holstein> and try 'nomodeset'
<holstein> you want to see the live desktop
<r4y> I should try my other hard drive first which has Ubuntu 10.10 installed on it, I'll be back
<holstein> you'll have a much easier time then
 * holstein hasnt heard of mame
<Error404NotFoun1> now it on purple screen says ubuntu
<Error404NotFoun1> doing nothing
<holstein> right
<holstein> you need to hit shift before that
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> *when i do this
<holstein> i unplug the hard drive
<Error404NotFoun1> you would use a hammer?
<holstein> so i can forcefully reboot
<holstein> and not damage it
<Error404NotFoun1> ooh install screen ftw
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: look around in the F4 menu there
<Error404NotFoun1> must just seem like its not doin anything cuz its a pos old computer
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: its gracphics related
<Error404NotFoun1> oh ffs
<holstein> i have 10.10 installed on a p3
<Error404NotFoun1> now its not seeing my hdd again
<holstein> with 256 of ram
<Error404NotFoun1> i dont have atleast 4.4gb drive space..
<holstein> i wont be doing any video editing on it ;)
<Error404NotFoun1> man i hate computers
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: run it live
<holstein> dont enter the installer
<holstein> you want to see desktop*
<Error404NotFoun1> having hdd issues
<holstein> right
<holstein> you should get to the desktop
<holstein> and run gparted
<Error404NotFoun1> it just booted windows
<holstein> take a look around on the HD
<holstein> it?
<Error404NotFoun1> and hdd was in bios now its not there
<holstein> its a machine ;)
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: hey
<holstein> i had a bad ide cable that was acting like that onces
<holstein> once*
<Error404NotFoun1> its gonna be a pile of rubble in a minute
<Error404NotFoun1> i changed power and sata wires
<Error404NotFoun1> still does it
<holstein> so its probably not them then
<holstein> i would say you can rule that out
<Error404NotFoun1> yeah then its my 150 gb raptor...
<holstein> which is good :)
<ogogog> hey i downloaded the driver, but i cant find it in the additionnal drivers window
<holstein> ogogog: you shouldnt need it
<holstein> are you in unity?
<ogogog> brb
<ogogog> nope
<holstein> i would just search 'additional'
<holstein> its over in system
<ogogog> im on the latest
<ogogog> 11.04
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats unity
<holstein> unless youre not
<holstein> if you're in classic mode*
<ogogog> isn't it something narwhal
<ogogog> i think im in the classic
<Error404NotFoun1> wth
<holstein> ogogog: 2 panels?
<Error404NotFoun1> live is seing a 2.7gb drive...
<holstein> or a 'dock' down the side ogogog ?
<ogogog> on the side
<Error404NotFoun1> how can live cd see a 2.7gb drive
<holstein> ogogog: thats unity
<Error404NotFoun1> when there is no other drive than the 150gb raptor
<holstein> unity is the UI
<holstein> instead of the old gnome
<ogogog> ok
<holstein> the release name is natty
<holstein> like you said
<ogogog> ok that,s right
<Error404NotFoun1> holstein:
<ogogog> but yeah, the additional drivers only shows nvidia video card drviers
<ogogog> not the one i just dwnld
<holstein> ogogog: right
<holstein> you shouldnt have to*
<holstein> its been a bug
<holstein> that doesnt show that driver
<holstein> available
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you should need to go to additional drivers
<holstein> you just install those packages
<holstein> and it should just work
<holstein> if not
<holstein> i would reboot
<Error404NotFoun1> i am very confuzled
<holstein> just for good measuer
<holstein> measure*
<ogogog> i think i'll do that
<ogogog> brb
<holstein> then, read more of that page
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> make sure you got the hardware in question*
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: ?
<Error404NotFoun1> live cd says i have a hdd thats only like 3 gigs
<Error404NotFoun1> sayd 2.7gb used 948.1mb free
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: you need to look into the driver support for your sata controller next
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: im assuming when you say 'live CD says'
<holstein> you mean gparted?
<Error404NotFoun1> im in ubuntu
<Error404NotFoun1> running from cd
<holstein> right
<holstein> SO, what is reporting the size
<holstein> ?
<holstein> gparted?
<Error404NotFoun1> went to computer and file system
<holstein> thats what you should open
<holstein> gparted
<holstein> from the system menu
<Error404NotFoun1> how
<holstein> you go to gparted
<holstein> in the menu
<holstein> its clickNrun :)
<Error404NotFoun1> lost
<Error404NotFoun1> found it
<Error404NotFoun1> gparted says no devices  detected
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: thats not good
<holstein> thats what you want to be reporting
<holstein> thats what you trust
<Error404NotFoun1> i hate computers!
<Error404NotFoun1> i really dont get why bios said it was there, loaded windows
<Error404NotFoun1> and when i try ubuntu its gone
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: well, im telling you
<holstein> it could be your sata controller drivers
<holstein> if i were you, i would go get an old pata drive
<Error404NotFoun1> dont have one
<arnaudmessierm> wawawawawa
<arnaudmessierm> ahha i'm so lost
<Error404NotFoun1> g parted see my usb hdd
<arnaudmessierm> i'm ogog
<holstein> right
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: you can get those at charity shops for a couple bucks
<Error404NotFoun1> im poor
<holstein> OR find them in the trash
<holstein> if you're looking around
<Error404NotFoun1> why do i need an old hdd
<Error404NotFoun1> i think my puter is just messed
<Error404NotFoun1> takes eons to post
<pabstsmear> hello again, I am trying to install the broadcom sta driver but I get this Sorry, installation of this driver failed. and it directs me to a log file... /var/log/jockey.log
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: you dont
<Error404NotFoun1> now its not in bios again
<holstein> but, that could be easier to deal with
<pabstsmear> in the log I get 2011-05-05 22:48:13,111 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: i think its hardware failure
<Error404NotFoun1> not my raptor!
<Error404NotFoun1> i should pop in a new bios
<pabstsmear> I actually have a second and its been giving me the same thing for both
 * holstein gotta run..
<Error404NotFoun1> crap
<ray__> I was here a while ago and ask this
<ray__> I have used this guide in Ubuntu 10.04 but with 10.10 it doesn't work
<ray__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505819
<ray__> http://imagebin.org/151971
<holstein> ray__: is this mame?
<holstein> ray__: cant get it installed?
<ray__> It's sdlmame
<holstein> or wont run?
<holstein> ray__: lol
<ray__> mame which used to be called sdlmame can't install on 10.10
<holstein> oh, i thought you had a lame joke there ;)
<holstein> ray__: is it not installing?
<holstein> or is it your graphics card?
<ray__> No
 * holstein looks at pastebin
<ray__> It doesn't install and my graphics card works great
<ray__> I can run mupen64plus
<holstein> this wont do?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~c.falco/+archive/umame
<holstein> any of these really
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~c.falco/+ppa-packages
<ray__> I don't understand
<holstein> gotta have sdl ?
<holstein> ray__: did you try any of those PPAs?
<ray__> xmame is outdated for sure
<holstein> so, those PPA's wont work for you?
<ray__> You mean the PPAs you linked to me?
<ray__> If so then no
<ray__> So 0.142 mame is unstable
<ray__> ??
<holstein> http://sdlmame.wallyweek.org/repository/
<holstein> how about that one?
<ray__> That was the one I was installing from
<ray__> In the guide I first linked, he said to install mame common first, then mame and mame tools
<ray__> From the link you last posted
<holstein> i would probably just install mame
<ray__> But that is the only one that will not install
<ray__> You mean from the link sdlmame.wally?
<holstein> ray__: did you try building it?
<ray__> No, I have a guide I posted somewhere that does not work because of this
<holstein> building?
<ray__> Like I said it worked on Ubuntu Lucid Lynxs
<holstein> you cant build because of this?
<ray__> I didn't say that
<holstein> OK
<holstein> you could try contacting the PPA maintainer
<ray__> I am not sure. I read a link somewhere about the name changing, but I bookmarked it on another hard drive
<holstein> or maybe find another PPA
<ray__> I think you are right
<holstein> or just build it from the site
<holstein> i mean, theres nothing really in 10.10 thats particularly breaking it
<holstein> for any good reason*
<holstein> ray__: try removing mame-common
<holstein> and the other
<holstein> and just install mame
<ray__> OK, I will
<ray__> I was thinking that when you said something but I didn't say so or that I hadn't tried it
<ray__> Hold on, I need to take a screenshot here of what synaptic has listed
<ray__> I did un-install though
<holstein> right
<holstein> remove whatever you installed
<holstein> and run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get install mame
<holstein> and see what the output is
<ray__> http://imagebin.org/151972
<holstein> ray__: right
<ray__> OK, I update manager popped up right after I did sudo apt-get update
<holstein> you can close it
<ray__> Did you see the imagebin?
<ray__> If I do sudo apt-get install mame then it might install 0.139 of mame and I have 0.142 which will not work
<ray__> The question here is how to be able to remove sdlmame for 0.139 and install 0.142 in it's place
<holstein> ray__: you need a PPA
<holstein> that has that newer version
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you have to build it
<ray__> Like you said, I should contact them
<holstein> you can install it
<holstein> and see
<holstein> you can always uninstall it
<ray__> Like I said I have a guide for Ubuntu users which I am not allowed to mention where but what the hay why not. It's at Pleasuredome
<ray__> They like to stay up to date
<holstein> ray__: you did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:c.falco/mame ?
<holstein> ray__: i dont know what you are talking about
<holstein> if you have a guide
<holstein> follow it
<holstein> if its broken
<holstein> dont use it
<ray__> No, I am unsure I want to but I am on my experiemental hard drive so why not
<holstein> or ask for it to be fixed
<holstein> if you want to install the packages
<holstein> from that PPA
<holstein> then, tell me if you ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:c.falco/mame
<holstein> and if not
<holstein> run that
<holstein> hey, run it anyways
<ray__> OK, I will try it
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:c.falco/mame
<holstein> then
<holstein> if no errors
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then
<holstein> if no erros
<holstein> if no errors
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo apt-get install mame
<holstein> and dont run synaptic
<holstein> in the middle
<holstein> or the update manager
<holstein> just keep going
<holstein> til you open mame
<holstein> and check the version
<ray__> OK, doing exactly as you have said
<ray__> 85%
<holstein> cool
<holstein> whatever version installs
<holstein> *of mame
<holstein> is the latest available
<ray__> It said 0.142 in the terminal
<holstein> ray__: there you go :)
<holstein> thats the one you want right?
<ray__> OK, since it is the emulator and not the front end I need to install a frontend like gmameui to test
<holstein> well, i have no idea about that
<holstein> but you should be able to run
<holstein> mame -v
<ray__> OK, I will try that as well
<holstein> maybe not*
<ray__> I need to set the path to the folder where the roms are somewhere
<holstein> maybe mame -version
<ray__> No, you are right
<ray__> O, I see
<ray__> I will try, if not them man mame
<holstein> mame -help should say*
<ray__> I will try both
<holstein> anyways, now you can write your own guide :)
<ray__> I should have said more, and your right. I made a guide to help Ubuntu users update their mame roms using PD and linked the guide that that one guy posted
<ray__> I will have to add what worked as well as the link
<ray__> I will likely contact the sdlmame.wally team
<ray__> Why wally?
<ray__> Well, anyways thank you
<holstein> ray__: sure :)
<holstein> enjoy
<ray__> Success: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603985/
<ray__> Thanks a million. I might have lost my mind for a while.
<ray__> Not as much as if my hard drives all failed but still they need to know what's up, so I will tell them at: http://sdlmame.wallyweek.org
<ray__> Take care, and keep rocking
<holstein> GN
<ray__> GN holstein
<ray__> bye all
<Error404NotFoun1> linux sucks!
<mysteriousdarren> reason?
<Error404NotFoun1> im bored
<Error404NotFoun1> cuz its not windows
<Error404NotFoun1> im kidding lol
<Error404NotFoun1> sorry  i'm  a noob
<priceless> Anyone know of software that would encrypt an entire USB thumb drive, but can be decrypted in a Ubuntu or Windows machine?
<Error404NotFoun1> negative
<SerialMDK> ditch winders man
<Cheri703> I am in desperate need of help with pitivi or any other video editing software that will take rmd's ogv files.
<Cheri703> I am trying to clean up and then join several ogv files created with recordmydesktop
<Cheri703> and I have been at this for HOURS and have gotten NOWHERE
<Cheri703> started making a tiny bit of progress and pitivi crashed -_-
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software :)
<bioterror> make your apt-get sing
<Cheri703> have been already, will see if there's anything on there that I haven't tried yet
<madlatvian> hi everyone
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha madlatvian
<madlatvian> wow thanks for the chat
<madlatvian> what do you think of natty
<eiriksvin> teehee testing TeamViewer and it works like a charm, almost no lag:)
<MrChrisDruif> Honest opinion? Btw social chat should be kept in #ubuntu-beginners-team
<eiriksvin> bbl
<madlatvian> do you think anyone would notice ?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, even I would
<madlatvian> k
<BonesOfTheNight> Hey, I'm in 11.04 with Unity, but I don't have a Tomboy Notes indicator... what gives? Right clicking the top panel does nothing. How do you customize Unity?
<holstein> BonesOfTheNight: i think there will be more customization options for unity soon
<holstein> i have heard theres a way to use the old indicators
<holstein> but maybe i misunderstood
<holstein> lemme see if i can find some information about it
<BonesOfTheNight> Alright. Thanks.
<BonesOfTheNight> I've been using Ubuntu Classic mode, but I decided the best way to know Unity was to actually *use* it, so... :D
<holstein> heres a couple relevant bugs you might want to browse and/or join
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/620427
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620427 in unity "tomboy applet prevents the indicator to be shown" [High,Fix released]
<holstein> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27536/
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/666678
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666678 in unity "Support a container for gnome panel applets" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<holstein> BonesOfTheNight: yeah, i think i misunderstood what i heard
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10597/can-i-use-gnome-applets-in-unity
<holstein> ^ says you cant
<holstein> and i dont see anything saying you can use gnome applets in unity
<holstein> *the old gnome aplets
<holstein> applets
<holstein> anyways, like the post says, you cant use them in gnome3 either
<holstein> so, you gotta work something out
<holstein> as unity matures
<holstein> all of that will be worked out
<BonesOfTheNight> Apparently, running the command to start Tomboy, makes the indicator appear.
<BonesOfTheNight> I don't know if it will show up next time I start the system up, but at least that's better than not having it at all.
<BonesOfTheNight> Thanks. :)
<BonesOfTheNight> Never saw Gnome3. I'm starting to feel cornered. Gnome2.30 was the pinnacle of quality. Gnome3 seems to depart from the style used in 2.30.
<holstein> its just a different UI direction
<holstein> the move to something must happen
<holstein> its not so much that ubuntu said 'lets change everything'
<holstein> gnome is changing
<holstein> and gnome2 so far, is not forked
<holstein> and unity is the answer for ubuntu
<holstein> change is hard :/
<madlatvian> i've been using it for a week it sucks
<BonesOfTheNight> Sure, everything is progress. I just don't want good features to go away because the move prioritises new features.
<holstein> its a pretty high priority though
<holstein> and 'good' and 'sucks'
<holstein> those are opinions
<BonesOfTheNight> I'm kind of annoyed by the lack of a virtual desktop switcher (yeah, there's one, but it works in 2 steps instead of 1), but I'm also finding useful the side panel for that.
<holstein> i mean, im not using unity
<holstein> BUT, im not using 11.04
<holstein> i have test installations
<holstein> but, i will use 10.04 til the next LTS on most everything
<holstein> i think ubuntu is trying to get the unity launch out of the way
<holstein> so they can prepare for the wayland switch
<madlatvian> but I like the terminal look
<BonesOfTheNight> So, we're not in Wayland right now?
<holstein> that move is not going to be trivial either
<holstein> BonesOfTheNight: not yet
<BonesOfTheNight> Oh, I thought THAT was the reason my Wacom tablet stopped working on updating... I guess the xorg files are just messed up.
<BonesOfTheNight> This 'Wayland' thing worries me. How well researched is it? They are changing the X server, right? Isn't that like doing a heart transplant or something? Y'know, changing something major.
<holstein> well, again
<holstein> its changing
<holstein> i think its actually a good move for buntu to try and get it in before the next LTS
<holstein> and to go ahead as soon as they can
<holstein> i mean, ubuntu could fork both gnome2 and x
<holstein> but, evetually, others will move to wayland
<holstein> cannonical didnt meet and decide to ditch gnome2 and xorg
<holstein> these decisions are in repsonse to big external changes
<BonesOfTheNight> I know they didn't like Gnome3; but what happened they decided to get rid of Xorg?
<holstein> its going away too
<holstein> and, its arguably a needed changes
<holstein> and, its arguably a needed change*
<holstein> since x is so old
<holstein> i mean, lets imagine that 11.04 had gnome3
<holstein> we would still be talking about how to customize it further
<holstein> and how the applets dont work
<holstein> and why ubuntu changed
<holstein> again, im not defending unity
<holstein> im just saying, change is eminent
<holstein> unless you want to fork and maintain gnome2 and xorg in house
<holstein> those technologies are going to either stagnate, or fade away
<BonesOfTheNight> Well, I'm having a hard time picturing some distros making the switch. I mean, has Debian decided to go this way? o_O
<holstein> debian will go wayland
<holstein> at some point
<holstein> and they will have gnome2 as long as its maintained
<holstein> debian doesnt really have a UI like that though
<holstein> like ubuntu-desktop
<BonesOfTheNight> What do you mean?
<holstein> when you download the ubuntu live CD
<holstein> and have gnome, or unity
<holstein> as the ubuntu-desktop metapackage*
<holstein> debian doest really do that
<holstein> you just get debian
<holstein> and choose what DE you want
<BonesOfTheNight> I see.
<ubuntu_> Looking for some help installing Ubuntu10.10 getting stuck at "setting sensors limits"
<Error404NotFoun1> 11.04 ftw
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: Is it? :)
<MrChrisDruif> ubuntu_: Setting sensors limits? I never heard of that
<Error404NotFoun1> nor have i
<ubuntu_> well, it was "something" sensors limits during install.
<holstein> ubuntu_: if you can reproduce it
<holstein> and get the exact text
<holstein> we can look it up :)
<ubuntu_> using the live cd to install
<holstein> ubuntu_: use the live CD to get to the desktop first
<holstein> then install from there*
<ubuntu_> and yes the MD5 is good, the disk check was good and am using the live CD now on another machine to do this.
<holstein> this?
<MrChrisDruif> Installing I think holstein
<ubuntu_> the live CD will not boot on that machine - stops at the same place when loading.
<Error404NotFoun1> is there any real reasons not to use natty?
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: ui change?
<ubuntu_> when I first got Ubuntu, 10.10 was the latest
<Error404NotFoun1> you can use classic
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: other than preferecne, not really
<Error404NotFoun1> it looks no different than 10.10
<Error404NotFoun1> is there another windows emulator like wine?
<holstein> im not using it because its not an LTS
<ubuntu_> Mr chris, to do this chat
<Error404NotFoun1> i cant get wine to work
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: wine is going to be the best and most supported option
<Error404NotFoun1> dont work for me
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: would you like to trouble shoot it sometime?
<Error404NotFoun1> im working on it now
<holstein> it?
<Error404NotFoun1> wine lol
<MrChrisDruif> Alright UndiFineD
<MrChrisDruif> ubuntu_: *
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: wine and?
<UndiFineD> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry for the ping UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> oh hehe
<holstein> UndiFineD: tab error :/
<Error404NotFoun1> holstein: im trying to get it to see my dvd rom
<Error404NotFoun1> to install
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: just drag the .exe over
<Error404NotFoun1> over to what
<holstein> where ever
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: Cedega en PlayOnLinux are two afaik
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: drag the dvd contents over to the desktop
<Error404NotFoun1> dont that mean it wont play from the disk?
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: ?
<holstein> i dont know
<holstein> that depends on what it is
<Error404NotFoun1> if it dont play from disk im not gonna do it
<holstein> but, yeah
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: ?
<Error404NotFoun1> i have like 4 games to instal which are over 5 gigs
<holstein> they'll need to install somewhere
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: open the DVD structure
<holstein> and find the .exe
<holstein> open a terminal and type
<holstein> wine
<holstein> then space
<holstein> and then drag the .exe over into the terimal
<holstein> terminal*
<holstein> and it should complete the path
<Error404NotFoun1> yeah
 * holstein is assuming you've already checked wineHQ
<Error404NotFoun1> you assume wrong ;lol
<holstein> thats where you look
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: Try #winehq, the experts on Wine
<Error404NotFoun1> look for what
<Error404NotFoun1> compatibility?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: you'll be looking specifically for the page that says if the work you are about to do is worth doing
<Error404NotFoun1> one of my games is on here on silver list
<holstein> promising
<Error404NotFoun1> it only shows 30 programs...
<holstein> it?
<Error404NotFoun1> appdb
<holstein> google?
<holstein> i usually just google too
<holstein> wineHQ whatever
<Error404NotFoun1> ok other game says gold rating for wine
 * holstein gives thumbs up to Error404NotFoun1 while running out for lunch
<holstein> BBL...
<ubuntu_> Installing Ubuntu 10.10 freezes at "setting sensors limits"  Any help?
<Error404NotFoun1> ive installed 10.10 a few times and never seen sensor limits...
<holstein> ubuntu_: how about getting to the desktop?
<holstein> LIVE
<holstein> without installing?
<holstein> can you do that?
<holstein> *try that now
<ubuntu_> no desktop it freezes there
<ubuntu_> live does the same
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675685
<holstein> ubuntu_: when the live CD is booting
<holstein> try hitting shift
<holstein> you should see more options
<holstein> including where you and hit F4
<holstein> and i forget what all is in there
<ubuntu_> i hit shift nothing at all happens
<holstein> but, browse that for something about sensors
<holstein> ubuntu_: you have to hit it at the right time
<holstein> might take a couple tries
<holstein> ubuntu_: for these diagnostic processes
<holstein> i usually unplug the HD
<holstein> so i can forcefully reboot
<holstein> and not break anything
<ubuntu_> www.computing.net/answers/linux/ubunt...
<Error404NotFoun1> were you not leaveing? lol
<Error404NotFoun1> erm
<holstein> yeah... i got distracted :)
<ubuntu_> http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/ubuntu-installer-freezes/30741.html
<ubuntu_> try that one
<ubuntu_> ther is no help there though
<holstein> ubuntu_: right
<holstein> you want to get to that screen
<holstein> and find the F4 menu
<holstein> the old style one
<ubuntu_> and then what?
<holstein> ubuntu_: hit F4
<holstein> and look at the options
<holstein> one is 'nomodeset'
<holstein> i am not in front of it right now
<holstein> so i cant say
<ubuntu_> that was not an option
<holstein> ubuntu_: right
<holstein> it is
<holstein> you need to push shift at the proper time
<holstein> ubuntu_: do you see an F4 menu?
<holstein> along the bottom?
<holstein> maybe its F6*
<holstein> its black
<holstein> with a logo
<holstein> and text
<holstein> options like 'install ubuntu'
<ubuntu_> yes, the f4 is along the bottom
<holstein> OK
<holstein> F4 is 'advanced options' ?
<holstein> something like that?
<holstein> ubuntu_: i need to run, but
<holstein> what you'll want to do
<ubuntu_> 3 options were there - safe was not there
<holstein> is pass an option
<ubuntu_> f6 was advanced options
<holstein> to not do that sensor check
<holstein> then, the system will be able to get past that stage
<ubuntu_> pass was not an option
<holstein> RIGHT
<holstein> it doesnt say 'pass'
<holstein> you just select the options
<holstein> and they will be 'passed'
<holstein> whil the kernel boots
<holstein> like 'nomodeset'
<holstein> anyways... gotta run..
<ubuntu_> tried nomodeset, xforcevesa, acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, acip=off, fb=false, i915.modeset=1 all would get stuck at setting sensors limits and stop
<ubuntu_> been at this since 6AM
<Error404NotFoun1> ubuntu why not attempt 11.04?
<ubuntu_> would an earlier version be better?
<Error404NotFoun1> im using natty works fine for me
<Error404NotFoun1> not a whole lot of difference
<ubuntu_> PC is older Dell P4, 512MB RDRAM on a clean 10GB HDD
<Error404NotFoun1> paybe thats your problem
<Error404NotFoun1> maybe*
<ubuntu_> yeah - DELL
<Error404NotFoun1> dude you got a dell...
<ubuntu_> woohoo
<ubuntu_> i did use gparted on the HD to set ext4
<Error404NotFoun1> and swap?
<ubuntu_> no
<Error404NotFoun1> need swap...
<ubuntu_> figured the install would let me do that
<MrChrisDruif> Error404NotFoun1: Swap is not mandatory
<ubuntu_> but install freezes
<Error404NotFoun1> when i didnt do a swap it didnt install for me
<ubuntu_> maybe i should delete the partition and leave it unallocated?
<MrChrisDruif> Afaik swap is recommended but not mandatory
<Error404NotFoun1> make a tiny swap and try it once
<ubuntu_> is there a boot param to skip the sensor setting check?
<ubuntu_> it was setting sensors limits - read something about having to do with the processor
<ubuntu_> and no my p4 does not have hyperthreading
<Error404NotFoun1> im not much help here im new to linux
<ubuntu_> you're older than me!
<Error404NotFoun1> if i was u id make a tiny swap
<Error404NotFoun1> reset bios and try again
<Error404NotFoun1> how do you know im older
<ubuntu_> to linux - this is my cherry
<Error404NotFoun1> ive been using for a few days now..
<ubuntu_> see u r older than me
<Error404NotFoun1> your copy of 10.10 is i386 yes?
<ubuntu_> most i ever did was use knoppix to recover some data
<ubuntu_> yes i386
<Error404NotFoun1> you md5'd the iso and the disk?
<Omsniffiscent> hey, guys. I'm being randomly logged out when I close Google Chrome. I found a post on google help with people having a similar issue and they claim it's a problem with gnome. I can't find any other threads that talk about this issue.
<ubuntu_> got from the ubuntu website
<Error404NotFoun1> Omsniffiscent:  try not using chrome lol
<Omsniffiscent> Chromium also does the same thing.
<ubuntu_> yes md5 and disk check both OK
<Error404NotFoun1> i tried chrome and it was garbage
<ubuntu_> am using the live cd now for this chat on different machine
<Omsniffiscent> As I said, this post claims it's nothing to do with chrome/chromium/firefox/also. They claim it's Gnome.
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<Omsniffiscent>  /alsa*
<Error404NotFoun1> anything to put the blame off google
<Omsniffiscent> But this isn't just happening with chrome/chromium.
<Omsniffiscent> Some people are saying they get logged out when they mess with sound settings.
<Omsniffiscent> Is anyone else having this issue?
<Error404NotFoun1> try #ubuntu
<Omsniffiscent> Already been there.
<Error404NotFoun1> i cant help ya sorry
<Error404NotFoun1> im still ubuntu noob
<Omsniffiscent> I kinda guessed that from the first words you put down. ;)
<Omsniffiscent> And we're all newbs.
<Error404NotFoun1> well i just dont see any reason not to use firefox
<Error404NotFoun1> thats why i said dont use chrome
<Omsniffiscent> It's called preference. Welcome to Linux.
<Omsniffiscent> Freedom to do what you want.
<Error404NotFoun1> if i had my choice id be using ie
<Omsniffiscent> You can't use IE in wine?
<Error404NotFoun1> doubt it
<Omsniffiscent> So you haven't tried.
<Omsniffiscent> Troll.
<Error404NotFoun1> im tryin to install games with wine right now.. having big problems
<howard> hello
<duanedesign> 'lo
<howard> does anyone know a sophisticated bash-shell ?
<Error404NotFoun1> erm wine isnt for 64 bit programs?
<duanedesign> i think so...
<duanedesign> Error404NotFoun1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wine#Running_Windows_Applications
<Error404NotFoun1> duanedesign:  it says to use wine64 (path) to install 64 bit and it says wine64 command not found
<Error404NotFoun1> ooh nice
<Error404NotFoun1> installed ie8
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<KM0201> lol
<Error404NotFoun1> um im having a problem here
<KM0201> so ask
<Error404NotFoun1> im in this channel... but im in it twice
<Error404NotFoun1> but the other window its just me in the channel
<Error404NotFoun1> i think i broke irc
<KM0201> most likely the other channel, you typed the name wrong or something
<Error404NotFoun1> it is identical
<Error404NotFoun1> checked a million times
<KM0201> Error404NotFoun1: no its not
<KM0201> its not.
<KM0201> you did something different
<Error404NotFoun1> nope
 * KM0201 sighs...
<KM0201> Error404NotFoun1: its nt possible.. unless you're ere on two different clients, and two different names
<KM0201> you can tell me "nope" all you want, but i know better
<Error404NotFoun1> same name same server
<KM0201> hold on
<KM0201> Error404NotFoun1: i just whois'd you, and you're only here...
<Error404NotFoun1> do i need to take a screen shot?
<KM0201> not really sure wha tkind of game you're playing. or if you jus twant attention, or what
<Error404NotFoun1> same nick same server same channel
<KM0201> well then how come when i whois you, it only show syou here... is the other channel scrolling our current chat?
<Error404NotFoun1> holstein:
<Error404NotFoun1> no im the only person in it
<KM0201> Error404NotFoun1: then i stand by my earlier assessment, you typed it wrong, or done something else.
<Error404NotFoun1> nope
<KM0201> if it bothers you that badly, just close it
<Error404NotFoun1> like i said same nick same server same channel
<KM0201> Error404NotFoun1: it can't be, when i whois you, it only lists you here
<Error404NotFoun1> i just want to know how the hell it happened
<KM0201> go tot he main "freenode" window.. and type  "/whois KM0201"  no quotes and hit enter
<KM0201> it will show all the channels i'm currently in
<Error404NotFoun1> i know how to use irc
<Error404NotFoun1> and im telling you its identical
<KM0201> ok... whatever
<KM0201> they're not identical, or our current chat would be scrolling int hat window to.
<Error404NotFoun1> you would think
<KM0201> you done something different when you joined that channel, whether you want to admit it or not
 * KM0201 would know
<Error404NotFoun1> well i know ..
<KM0201> now i'm thinking you're a troll
<Error404NotFoun1> it even changed my nick cuz its already in use
<Error404NotFoun1> im thinking you are just a bit dense
<KM0201> whats the other nick it gave you?
<Error404NotFoun1> why would i make it up
<Error404NotFoun1> this nick
<KM0201> no, you said you're here in the same name.. you're obviouskly not
<KM0201> nom, you just said it changed your nick...
<Error404NotFoun1> yeah from Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFoun1> to what im on now
<KM0201> well, by all means, post a screenshot(although i admit i'll dobut its authenticity)
<Error404NotFoun1> ok ill change name in that room
<Error404NotFoun1> it will change here
<KM0201> its not gonna change anything.
<KM0201> if i whois yo on your current name, it only show syou here
<sameserver> see
<KM0201> by all means, screen sho tit.
<KM0201> sameserver: i could understand if you said youw ere here twice, and you were like, sameserver and sameserver_  but the fact the other window is not scrolling our current chat, it is obviously not here.
<sameserver> http://img705.imageshack.us/i/screenshotvbr.png/
<KM0201> youc an't even read it, its to small
<sameserver> wth why cant you click it to be full size
<KM0201> because you still can't read it when you click it
<sameserver> http://img638.imageshack.us/i/screenshotkg.png/
<sameserver> erm
<sameserver> i hate image shack
<KM0201> dunno man, you done something ignorant, bu its not here, and its not a channel, because when you whois it... only this channel comes up
<KM0201> try using an Irc client that doesn't suck
<sameserver> save image and you can see it
<KM0201> it's fine.
<KM0201> you done something, i'm jus tnot gonna waste my brain thinking about it any longer
<KM0201> if it bothers you that bad, close it
<sameserver> you seem to be missing the point...
<sameserver> i want to know why its doing this
<KM0201> because you ripped a hole in the space time continuum
<sameserver> i guess
<KM0201> unless its a title window, which i don't think it is (I don't use pidgin for IRC)... its obviously not a window that is in this channel
<SerialMDK> moron
<geirha> SerialMDK: does that happen every time?
<SerialMDK> when i start pidgin it joins the room with no one in it
<SerialMDK> i have to manualy join again and get this room
<geirha> Hm. Must be a bug with pidgin or one of its plugins. Perhaps whatever plugin that does the autojoin.
<SerialMDK> well that worked
<SerialMDK> wth
<SerialMDK> i added #ubuntu to auto join with this channel and now it works
<SerialMDK> but if i take off #ubuntu it goes to room with no one in it
<SerialMDK> w/e its fixed
<SerialMDK> now i need help with wine
<SerialMDK> bioterror:
<SerialMDK> winecfg
<SerialMDK> erm
<geirha> What's the issue with wine? If wine works in general, but you're having trouble with a specific windows application, #winehq may be a better place to ask.
<duanedesign> geirha: hello!
<duanedesign> havent bumped into you in awhile.
<duanedesign> geirha: hope you are well and glad you dropped in
<Error404NotFound> t up dual display on ubuntu?
<Error404NotFound> erm
<Error404NotFound> how do i set up dual display on ubuntu
<philipballew> can somebody help with hardware not working after my upgrade. i cant seem to figure it out
<geirha> duanedesign: Hi :) Yeah I've been quite busy lately. Both work and school's been eating up my spare time.
<geirha> philipballew: Depends on what hardware it is.
<philipballew> my microphone stopped picking up sound
<geirha> In all applications?
<philipballew> it doesnt in my google phone and also it doesnt pick up on the input bar on the sound preferences
<philipballew> so therefor it wouldnot work with any applactions i belive
<geirha> Could you test it with the Sound Recorder? Applications -> Sound & Video -> Sound Recorder
<philipballew> yes. hold on
<geirha> (I had an issue with the microphone not working in skype or in the sound preferences, but it did work in the sound recorder)
<philipballew> it did not. i am sorry,
<duanedesign> philipballew: i thinki have the same bug
<philipballew> there is already a launchpad bug filed i see
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<geirha> Error404NotFound: Have you tried System -> Preferences -> Monitors?
<Error404NotFound> i found how
<Error404NotFound> but it doesnt mirror
<geirha> philipballew: Mind sharing the url to that bug?
<geirha> Mirror?
<Error404NotFound> as in both monitors show the same thing
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-07
<Error404NotFound> i like to game on my 50 inch plasma
<philipballew> sure, hold on
<philipballew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/768991
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 768991 in alsa-driver "mic not working after upgrading to 11.04 (dup-of: 771739)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771739 in pulseaudio "No profile path for "Internal Mic", "Front Mic" and "Rear Mic" on Nvidia chipsets" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<philipballew> maybe this to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/771739
<Error404NotFound> t up more than 2 monitors on ubuntu?
<Error404NotFound> wth
<Error404NotFound> can you not setup more than 2 monitors on ubuntu
<jpgnizak> anyone having problems with skype on 11.04? installs, but it wont start?
<Error404NotFound> skype is bad
<philipballew> jpgnizak type the comand that starts skype into the terminal. its most likely just skype
<jpgnizak> i know, need it for a few contacts
<jpgnizak> hm,
<Error404NotFound> pidgin should have skype in it
<Error404NotFound> i dont use skype cuz they are identity theifs
<jpgnizak> let me check
<Error404NotFound> no it doesnt
<Error404NotFound> im saying it should..
<jpgnizak> terminal works.
<philipballew> when you say terminal works you mean it loads up skpye?
<jpgnizak> yep
<jpgnizak> but hitting the icon from unity does not
<philipballew> ok. heres your problem and i can help you fix it
<jpgnizak> great
<philipballew> can you go into your main menu prefferences?
<philipballew> i know how to do it in classic but have never in ubuntu unity?
<jpgnizak> hm it doesnt really use the main menu anymore,
<jpgnizak> i can get to it though
<jpgnizak> what do you think the fix is
<philipballew> hold on. ill look it up on my computer. if i go offline. dont fear because ill be back on
<philipballew_> type main menu into the search bar
<geirha> philipballew: Hm. According to that bug (the last one), that bug has been fixed in the latest updates.
<jpgnizak> yeah, i see it
<philipballew_> geirha ill update then
<philipballew_> jpgnizak click on that. go to internet skype. click properties and tell me what the text in the box called command says
<jpgnizak> skype-wrapper
<philipballew_> just as i thought. change that to skype and click close. then try to open skype again
<philipballew_> no -wrapper
<jpgnizak> ah, makes sense
<jpgnizak> and there it is.
<jpgnizak> That works
<philipballew_> Sweet. i hope you can skype away now!
<jpgnizak> now i can call mom;)
<jpgnizak> Thank you very much
<philipballew_> haha. mothers day is comming up. you are quite welcome. i had the simmular problem before. if there is anything else be sure to keep comming back to irc
<Error404NotFound> how do i end a program thats not responding?
<Error404NotFound> anyone?
<geirha> "not responding" is a bit vague. Could you elaborate?
<Error404NotFound> i tried to load magicjack with wine
<Error404NotFound> its frozen
<geirha> Alt+F2 -> xkill
<geirha> The cursor will change to an X
<geirha> Click on the window that's frozen to kill it
<Error404NotFound> alt f2 brings up run application
<philipballew> i keep getting this error when updating my computer The following packages have been kept back:
<philipballew>   xulrunner-dev
<philipballew> any ideas?
<UndiFineD> philipballew, it says it did not install it
<bodhizazen> hajour, poke
<UndiFineD> bodhizazen, relaying ;)
<bodhizazen> I found a solution 4 u
<bodhizazen> In firefox 4
<philipballew> UndiFineD i know that
<UndiFineD> philipballew, and that is because of dependecies
<bodhizazen> Preferences -> Advanced (by Fonts & Colors)
<bodhizazen> "Minimum font size"
<philipballew> well i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to try to fox it but it still didnt work
<bodhizazen> If I set the font size to 24, it applies to all web page inc. forums
<bodhizazen> I am runninf ff 4.01 which I downloaded from Mozilla, and not a ppa
<UndiFineD> that is nice bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> Yes, there is some overlap of the fonts at the very top, but the page is very readable
<philipballew> UndiFineD well i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to try to fix it but it still didnt work
<bodhizazen> HTH UndiFineD =)
<bodhizazen> what did you break philipballew ?
<philipballew> bodhizazen everything :)
<bodhizazen> Well, best thing about Ubuntu
<bodhizazen> If you break it you get to keep both pieces
<bodhizazen> pastebin an error message and I will look
<Error404NotFound> i think the best thing about ubuntu is its not windows
<bodhizazen> Error404NotFound, I like windows, one of my favorite OS
<Error404NotFound> lol
<bodhizazen> Windows is the #1 referrer to Ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> i was a winders man up untill 3 days ago...
<Error404NotFound> windows 7 ftw!
<UndiFineD> I take good care of windows I keep it in a box that came with my pc
<bodhizazen> I quit windows b4 Ubuntu was born =)
<Error404NotFound> you know windows is better...
<Error404NotFound> admit it
<UndiFineD> I like windows in my house
<UndiFineD> but I am fine with my computer being a dull box
<Error404NotFound> if linux was at all special computer companies would ship computers with it
<Error404NotFound> its just something fun to mess with
<UndiFineD> well I hope you enjoy messing with it just as I enjoy working with it
<philipballew> Error404NotFound than answer why most all websites run linux?
<Error404NotFound> are you a website?
<philipballew> Error404NotFound well i have one. but its down due to lack of money.
<holstein> Error404NotFound: pong
<Error404NotFound> ping
<Error404NotFound> now i want to play ping pong
<holstein> ;)
<Error404NotFound> wine is broken holstein
<holstein> lol
<holstein> Error404NotFound: download something easy
<holstein> like the windows version of firefox
<Error404NotFound> it works kind of
<Error404NotFound> it doesnt think i have cd rom drives
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you have to navigate to the mounted disc
<Error404NotFound> how
<holstein> should be in /media somewhere right?
 * Error404NotFound is a linux retart remember?
<Error404NotFound> retard even
<holstein> check out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-games-33/starcraft-in-wine-disc-not-found-440490/
<holstein> #5
<holstein> i just drag what i want off the discs
<holstein> but, i dont have alot of discs
<Error404NotFound> both games installed
<Error404NotFound> and when i try to run them it says no cd/dvd rives found
<holstein> Error404NotFound: read that post
<holstein> sometimes theres protection
<holstein> on those discs
<holstein> so you can copy them
<holstein> OR
<holstein> drag the contents off
<holstein> and pass the disc along to a friend
<Error404NotFound> none of that crap makes sense lol
<Error404NotFound> what does any of that have to do with my game
<Error404NotFound> it doesnt say its not a valid copy
<Error404NotFound> it dont see the cd rom
<holstein> right
<holstein> it cant 'find' the disc
<holstein> so it kicks up an error
<Error404NotFound> it cant find a drive..
<holstein> RIGHT
<holstein> IF it could
<holstein> it would load the game
<Error404NotFound> wine itself does not think i have a cd rom drive at all
<holstein> *in theory
<holstein> Error404NotFound: did you read that link?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<holstein> run in a terminal
<holstein> winecfg
<Error404NotFound> has nothing to do with my problem
<holstein> OK
<holstein> Error404NotFound: not even the part about enabling cdrom access in winecfg?
<Error404NotFound> did that awhile ago
<Error404NotFound> did nothing
<Error404NotFound> it doesnt display a cd rom to do that to
<holstein> you had the disc in?
<Error404NotFound> dont need a disk in for wine to see a cd rom drive
<Error404NotFound> it sees a floppy and i dont even have one
<holstein> OK
<holstein> you probably should just give up then...
<holstein> :/
<holstein> Error404NotFound: did you force any other versions of wine?
<holstein> and test?
<Error404NotFound> negative
<holstein> could be a bug?
<Error404NotFound> there is supposed to be a new version but i didnt see it
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<Error404NotFound> im using 1.3.15
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> if its in the repo
<holstein> it'll come in
<Error404NotFound> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Error404NotFound> oops
<holstein> update first*
<Error404NotFound> ...
<Error404NotFound> holstein:  would the path to cdrom be /media/cdrom0
<holstein> sounds plausible
<Error404NotFound> i tried 0 and 1 after
<Error404NotFound> dont work
<holstein> what disc is it?
<Error404NotFound> i dont see how wine dont see any optical drives..
<Error404NotFound> c&c 3
<Error404NotFound> which is on the compatibility list on appdb
<holstein> Error404NotFound: what did the entry say?a
<holstein> about the CD?
<Error404NotFound> ?
<holstein> the entry?
<holstein> at wineHQ?
<holstein> what did it say?
<holstein> about the disc?
<Error404NotFound> unless i can get wine to see optical drives im done
<Error404NotFound> im not gonna rip the games to hdd to play without the disk
<Error404NotFound> would be nearly 13 gigs per game
<Error404NotFound> screw it im goin back to windows
<holstein> well,
<holstein> i fired up a CD
<holstein> typed in the terminal
<holstein> wine
<holstein> and the path to an .exe
<holstein> and it worked fine
<Error404NotFound> ti install or play?
<Error404NotFound> it installed fine
<holstein> sure
<holstein> also
<holstein> in winecfg
<holstein> i go to 'drives'
<holstein> and do what it says in #5
<holstein> at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-games-33/starcraft-in-wine-disc-not-found-440490/
<holstein> and all is good there too
<Error404NotFound> it does not list a drive period
<holstein> OK
<Error404NotFound> cant change something thats not there
<holstein> thats going to be just for you though
<holstein> it works fine here for me
<holstein> and im not sure why*
<Error404NotFound> cuz wine is a garbage program...
<holstein> could be that you just need to spend more time wiht wine
<holstein> with*
<holstein> Error404NotFound: yeah, you're right
<holstein> nothing to do with you just finding it ;)
<Error404NotFound> nothing to be found
<Error404NotFound> i did auto detect
<Error404NotFound> it detects nothing
<holstein> i didnt even do that
<holstein> i put the disc in
<holstein> started winecfg
<holstein> with the disc already mounted
<holstein> i went in the 'drives' tab
<holstein> and its there
<Error404NotFound> wtf is mounted
<Error404NotFound> you mean the stupid disk is in...
<holstein> not in
<holstein> in and mounted*
<Error404NotFound> again whats mounted
<holstein> this is an example of the nomenclature
<holstein> that i feel you should try and be familiar with
<holstein> before assuming wine is broken
<holstein> mounting makes it readable bascially*
<Error404NotFound> how does one mount a disk
<Error404NotFound> sounds painful...
<Error404NotFound> when i go to computer the disk shows up
<bioterror> !mount
<ubot2> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> mine just auto-mounted
<Error404NotFound> yep im lost
<Error404NotFound> how can i mount something when i dont know what it is lol
<holstein> ?
<holstein> its the disc
<holstein> that you bought
<holstein> right?
<holstein> whatever c&c is
<holstein> thats what you want to have mounted
<Error404NotFound> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> Hey team
<holstein> Error404NotFound: anyways, im quite sure that #5 at that post is relevant
<holstein> and i bet you'll figure it out :)
<holstein> GN all
<Error404NotFound> not to me
<holstein> Error404NotFound: yes to you
<Error404NotFound> on a diff note im having problems with windows in ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> i cant click on a window to bring it to the front anymore
<holstein> '
<holstein> "got it to work in winecfg in the drives spot by auto-detecting my drives and then changing drive G: (my cd drive) to CD-Rom instead of Local Hard Drive."
<holstein> ^ thats from that post
<Error404NotFound> not relevent to me
<holstein> Error404NotFound: OK
<Error404NotFound> since wine dont see an optical drive
<holstein> for me
<holstein> just now
<holstein> i used that
<holstein> and saw the CD
<Error404NotFound> it sees a drive
<holstein> wine could see and use it
<Error404NotFound> fake windows c drive
<holstein> SO, im pretty sure that could be helpful to you
<holstein> at some point
<Error404NotFound> h which is home
<Error404NotFound> and z
<holstein> anyways.. GN
<Error404NotFound> night
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:
<bioterror> what
<Error404NotFound> when i click on a window now it doesnt move to the front
<bioterror> how so
<Error404NotFound> like if i click on firefox right now pidgin stays on top
<Error404NotFound> it wasnt doing this an hour ago and i didnt sdo anything
<Error404NotFound> do*
<Error404NotFound> is it possible for ubuntu to see my dvd rom and not see it at the same time?
<bioterror> I do not understand
<Error404NotFound> im using sudo eject /dev/sda]
<Error404NotFound> doesnt eject disk
<Packetpusher> morning all :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Packetpusher
<DraZoro> Packetpusher: Morning !
<mang0> Heya guys :)
<mang0> how can I install grub2 on a drive with windows on, without losing my windows stuff?
<MrsHillBilly> My cd/dvd drive won't recognise or play discs that I have burned myself. Can anyone tell me why and how to cure it please
<camilleqco> i am having a problem with my wireless connection
<camilleqco> it is not working
<camilleqco> it was working
<camilleqco> but it is not working now
<camilleqco> hoping someone can give me some guidance
<mang0> guys, I was installing wine through terminal, when my moniter froze. I had to force shutdown, and now it's aborted the installation, and I have a load of files all over the place. What do I do?!
<camilleqco> is anyone out there to help?
<camilleqco> maybe i better go over to ubuntu...
<Sidewinder1> I'll try
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: hi . thanks!
<Sidewinder1> Is wifi the same as wireless?
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: have a netbook with ubuntu netbook remix installed
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: yes i mean wireless
<Sidewinder1> Do you get an error msg.?
<Sidewinder1> Advanced warninig, I'm not familiar with netbook ver of ubuntu; I'm using desktop, Lucid
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: i used these instructions to install the driver - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/132667 (scroll down to #3)
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: anyway, it was working but i am duel-booting and when i came back from windows, it didn't work anymore
<Sidewinder1> Hold on...
<Sidewinder1> camilleqco, According to the destructions above, #3, you have complied your own driver from Realtek; that is way beyond my abilities to fix; in conjunction with the netbook version of ubuntu. You'll get a much faster response in #ubuntu. Sorry I can't help. :-(
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: no problem. thanks for trying!
<Sidewinder1> camilleqco: You might also try to search the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/  If the search turns up nothing of value; pose your question in the appropriate sub-forum.
<Konsinator> hello ?
<Konsinator> can anybody help me with ubuntu 11.04 ? I cannot update the packages. I get this message: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<Konsinator> hello ???
<Konsinator> hallo ?
<Sidewinder1> Konsinator, You may to pose your question on the support chanel: #ubuntu
<suprengr> tried running synaptic "fix broken packages" [under synaptic's 'edit' menu?
<suprengr> can be done from command line but that's easier
<suprengr> *synaptic's easier
<Sidewinder1> +1
<OldManAtThe> Ancient newbie trying to change from Windows to Ubuntu 11-4.  I have a Canon MP620 printer.  I have downloaded ppdMP620-630en-1.5 but don't know where to put the thing to install it !  Any guidance very welcome.
<stefg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanonPrintersCanonMP620
<TurkuSama> hi all
<OldManAtThe> Thanks, I'll go and look
<XenithOrb> Hi I have my computer set to not go to sleep at all or do anything when I close the lid - basically to keep it on and running normally all the time. Problem is, after a certain period of the time the wireless card disconnects from the wireless network regardless of the power settings. How do I go about changing this behavior?
<Ambrose83> what is the command to open a document "test.pdf" with the document viewer
<MrChrisDruif> Ambrose83: In terminal?
<Ambrose83> yes
<MrChrisDruif> I thought it was touch test.pdf, not sure thou
<Ambrose83> that didn't open the document
<Ambrose83> "man touch" said that this command was to change the time stamps
<MrChrisDruif> Ambrose83: man pdftohtml
<MrChrisDruif> Ambrose83: Might be evince /path/to/file.pdf
<MrChrisDruif> As in "evince test.pdf"
<Ambrose83> MrChrisDruif: Yeah that worked.  Thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Ambrose83: It works with all programs (just remembered) the same. E.g. "nautilus /path/to/dir/" will open nautilus in that directory :)
<MrChrisDruif> Or at least most programs :)
<geirha> xdg-open test.pdf   will open the pdf file with the same app as a double click on the file would.
<MrChrisDruif> geirha: Does that work for all kind of files? :D
<geirha> Yes
<MrChrisDruif> I'll try to remember that :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks :)
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-membership-is-available-to-those-who-are-active-on-the-ubuntu-forums/
<bodhizazen> xdg-open FTW =)
<MrChrisDruif> bodhizazen: Indeed :)
<MrChrisDruif> bodhizazen: And I don't want to become a member by being active on the forum <_<" (It's not my style)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-08
<tj_> Hello all, might I be able to ask a quick beginner question?>
<tj_> Haha, I should have read the title line.
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed you should have :P
<MrChrisDruif> tj_: What's up?
<tj_> I have an Asus n53jf laptop. I installed Ubuntu 11.4 and so far have really been enjoying it. I had issues with installing the nvidia drivers and Unity not working but I was able to address that by killing the nvidia driver. Well now I seem to be having an issue with my sound. I checked to make sure nothing was muted and that the volume was up. I check to make sure my sound device wasdetected and it was. I check different out put methods to
<tj_>  no success.
<MrChrisDruif> !sound
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MrChrisDruif> Joy, it works :)
<GunnDawg> I've returned!
<Error404NotFound> wai!
<eiriksvin> can someone tell my how to install Tor?
<holstein> eiriksvin: 10.10?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<holstein> i see a natty section
<holstein> http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/experimental-natty/
<holstein> hey, this looks promising
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~ubun-tor/+archive/ppa
<Error404NotFound> howdy
<holstein> you should be able to open a terminal and run
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubun-tor/ppa
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get install to
<holstein> sudo apt-get install tor
<holstein> Error404NotFound: o/
<Error404NotFound> why cant i create a folder/..
<Error404NotFound> nvm'
<ena> quick question. I have a dvd packed up that I would like to watch on my next flight. Will the stock media player show it in HD
<ena> anyone
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<Error404NotFound> i broke ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> help me someone
<holstein> Error404NotFound: o/
<holstein> congrats :)
<Error404NotFound> i removed everything on right side top panel
<Error404NotFound> how do i get it back
<holstein> unity?
<holstein> or gnome?
<Error404NotFound> gnome
<Error404NotFound> like icon for wifi and blue tooth
<Error404NotFound> all gone
<holstein> right click
<holstein> 'add to panel'
<holstein> you can always just add it
<holstein> look at it
<holstein> and get rid of it
<Error404NotFound> add what though
<holstein> if its not what you want
<holstein> right
<holstein> what im saying is
<holstein> you can add them all
<holstein> one at a time
<holstein> and check them out
<holstein> i remember doing that
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> you'll want 'indicator applet'
<holstein> and whatever else you got rid of
<holstein> that you want back
<holstein> 'indicator applet session'
<holstein> anyways, enjoy :)...
<Error404NotFound> im making ubuntu look like osx lol
<bioterror> :G
<bioterror> wont work, as you dont get that menu panel to work right :--)
<Error404NotFound> im pretty much done now
<Error404NotFound> just login screen im having trouble with
<bioterror> make your ubuntu to look like NeXT
<Error404NotFound> wth is that
<bioterror> NeXTSTEP
<Error404NotFound> no clue...
<bioterror> OS X is based on FreeBSD + NeXTSTEP
<Error404NotFound> this site says there should be something called login window
<Error404NotFound> ystem->Administration->Login Window.
<Error404NotFound> mine just says login scren
<Error404NotFound> screen
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> that was like years ago
<bioterror> then they removed possibility to change GDM theme
<Error404NotFound> lame
<Error404NotFound> so close!
<Error404NotFound> ]
<Error404NotFound> i wanted apple login screen ffs
<bioterror> try slim?
<Error404NotFound> you keep talking to me like i know anything...
<bioterror> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=18317 close ;)
<Error404NotFound> yeah im going to know how to install that..
<Error404NotFound> great my computer is frozen
<Error404NotFound> somewhat
<bioterror> take that tar
<bioterror> extract it
<bioterror> extract again tar.gz inside it
<bioterror> and you found the stuff in side it :D
<bioterror> slim themes are (supposed to be located in) /usr/share/slim/themes/
<bioterror> then edit your slim.conf
<bioterror> current_theme
<bioterror> section
<bioterror> oh, he quitted :D
<philipballew> does a anybody know about editing grub config files?
<philipballew> i want to have my os selection not show at start up
<[styx]> I need help
<Error404NotFound> dont we all
<[styx]> Ill ask away lol
<philipballew> what do you need help with>
<philipballew> ?
<[styx]> I'm noob so don't get mad
<philipballew> i wont
<Error404NotFound> so am i lol
<[styx]> I was messing around with disabling unity
<philipballew> ok
<[styx]> Then it went away
<[styx]> I sudo apt-get install unity
<[styx]> Rebooted
<[styx]> Still gone
<[styx]> Any help?
<Error404NotFound> system admin login screen
<philipballew> yes. let me find the comand to reset everything for you
<[styx]> Ok
<Error404NotFound> did you do that?
<philipballew> how did you disable it at first?
<[styx]> Compiz settins
<Error404NotFound> i think a program did it for me
<Error404NotFound> but if you go to system administrator login screen
<[styx]> Error I'm in terminal now
<Error404NotFound> you can set back to ubuntu
<[styx]> Command
<philipballew> type unity –reset in the terminal
<Error404NotFound> you are prolly on ubuntu classic
<[styx]> I think I'm there I logged in. And everythind
<Error404NotFound> whats it set to
<philipballew> unity –reset   copy paste this into your terminal
<[styx]> It couldn't load plugin in reset
<Error404NotFound> do what i said lol
<[styx]> I can't copy and past
<Error404NotFound> go to system
<[styx]> I had no way of getting into irc so I'm on my phone lol
<Error404NotFound> administration
<Error404NotFound> login screen
<philipballew> what does your desktop look like?
<Error404NotFound> i made mine look like isx
<Error404NotFound> osx
<philipballew> Error404NotFound your not helping. can you pause your comments now please?
<Error404NotFound> lol im the one helping not you lol
<Error404NotFound> i told him exactly what to do
<[styx]> It just shows icons
<[styx]> No bars or anything
<[styx]> Fuck it
<philipballew> can you right click?
<philipballew> no
<philipballew> we can help you
<[styx]> Is there a command to downgrade to 10.04
<Error404NotFound> i already did he just dont care
<philipballew> [styx] i can help you
<[styx]> Yes I can right click
<[styx]> Hold on my mouse batteries died at the wrong time lol
<philipballew> lol. and you say you can not accsess the terminal?
<[styx]> Yes
<[styx]> <--- really noob
<[styx]> I got to terminal I think with ctrl alt f1
<philipballew> i have a idea for you
<[styx]> Shoot
<philipballew> ok. if your in a terminal can you type unity –reset
<philipballew> what?
<[styx]> Nm
<[styx]> Lol
<philipballew> what happened?
<[styx]> How can I get to terminal
<[styx]> Nothong I ment shoot by sayig your idea lol
<philipballew> ok. right click on your desktop and then click create document then empty file
<[styx]> Done
<philipballew> next open the file and type sudo apt-get
<philipballew> just that nothing else
<[styx]> Done
<philipballew> save the file. exit the program
<[styx]> Kk
<philipballew> you might not be able to exit easily. maybe, maybe not
<[styx]> Ok its saved
<philipballew> can you exit the text editior?
<[styx]> Yes
<philipballew> do that
<[styx]> Done
<philipballew> then right click on the file and click properties
<[styx]> And allow as an executable?
<philipballew> yes
<[styx]> ^geuss
<philipballew> good job!
<[styx]> Yay I was right lol
<[styx]> Nice
<[styx]> In terminal now
<philipballew> press ctrl shift t
<philipballew> then type unity –reset
<[styx]> What's the command
<philipballew> unity –reset
<[styx]> Ok
<philipballew> good luck. it might make your screen go wako for a second
<[styx]> it shows up as a question mark on my phone
<bioterror> philipballew, did you hide your grub menu yet?
<philipballew> bioterror
<philipballew> no
<philipballew> what shows as a question mark?
<bioterror> philipballew, as you wanted to hide that OS Selection menu
<bioterror> on boot
<philipballew> [styx] the comand i gave?
<[styx]> The letter rigt before the r in reste
<Error404NotFound> it is a question mark
<[styx]> Ok
<[styx]> My phones acting wird
<philipballew> no it is not
<Error404NotFound> i seen a question mark
<philipballew> its a hyphen
<Error404NotFound> weird
<philipballew> unity hyphen reset
<Error404NotFound> i seen unity ?reset
<Error404NotFound> erm i messed with fonts
<philipballew> no space between the hyphen and reset
<Error404NotFound> might have screwed it up
<Error404NotFound> -
<[styx]> No such option
<[styx]> Wtf
<Error404NotFound> styx did you somehow set it to ubuntu classic?
<[styx]> Idfk
<Error404NotFound> lol
<[styx]> I just installed natty
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, how's your login screen?
<Error404NotFound> do you have a bar top of your screen?
<[styx]> I may reinstall if I get lazy
<[styx]> Nope
<[styx]> Just icons on my desktop
<Error404NotFound> when you turn computer on do you get grub?
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:  i gave up on that
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, how so?
<philipballew> what did the comand i gave you produce?
<Error404NotFound> i didnt know how to do it
<bioterror> just replace GDM with slim and install that theme
<bioterror> but technically slim wants .xinitrc :D
<Error404NotFound> that helps me not
<Error404NotFound> since i dont know what gdm is
<Error404NotFound> [styx]:
<[styx]> Hmm
<Error404NotFound> hit alt + f2
<Error404NotFound> type unity --reset
<[styx]> Why
<Error404NotFound> cuz you want to fix unity?
<Error404NotFound> alt + f2 brings up terminal
<[styx]> I'm in terminal already
<Error404NotFound> type unity --reset
<Error404NotFound> 2 hypens
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, when you boot your systems gets loaded by GRUB, grub tells to load linux (the kernel) and then it runs init scripts, brings up different kind of processes fromm init.d, when it starts to get to graphical interface it needs to load GDM (Gnome Display Manager)
<bioterror> and from GDM you load Gnome Desktop Enviroment
<bioterror> Gnome Desktop loads then lots of other stuff nm-applet (network manager-applet), volume thingie and calendars
<bioterror> your login screen is GDM in vanilla *buntu
<bioterror> does it make sense now? :)
<Error404NotFound> how do i replace gdm with slim
<[styx]> Fuck yeah
<[styx]> Thatnk you error
<Error404NotFound> kind of
<Error404NotFound> [styx]:  np man
<Error404NotFound> philipballew:  was close he just missed 1 hyphen
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061495
<[styx]> Yes he was great too
<Error404NotFound> ok i think i have to reboot now
<bioterror> hi!
<Error404NotFound> oh crap
<bioterror> did you get your slim to work?
<Error404NotFound> yes but i dont know how to change the background
<bioterror> that doesnt sounds good :D
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> Sun08:53*<+bioterror> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=18317 close ;)
<Error404NotFound> i lost my top bar...
<bioterror> what? :D
<Error404NotFound> my top task bar is gone...
<bioterror> you take that tarball
<Error404NotFound> crap crap
<Error404NotFound> how do i get it back lol
<[styx]> what irc clients do you guys use
<bioterror> I dunno, I havent used gnome for a while :)
<Error404NotFound> pidgin
<bioterror> [styx], rxvt-unicode + weechat
<[styx]> ah
<[styx]> i use xchat
<[styx]> tried irssi thought it was ok
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:  what was the first link you gave me
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/slim-theme-arch_mac/slim-theme-arch_mac.tar.gz
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, take that
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, unpack it, unpack the tar.gz inside it
<bioterror> and make macosx folder
<Error404NotFound> i have a folder called mac_files
<bioterror> where's .png files and slim.theme
<bioterror> and you move that macosx folder to /usr/share/slim/themes/
<bioterror> and then you edit your /etc/slim.conf
<bioterror> there's theme section and you replace the theme with macosx
<bioterror> or something like that
<Error404NotFound> how do i find /usr/share/slim/themes/
<bioterror> [styx], http://ricecows.org/weekhat.png
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, that's the path? :D
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> cool backround
<bioterror> yeah, daft punk!
<[styx]> hehe
<[styx]> the technologic video is scary
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> [styx], http://narf-archive.com/pix/46437569c401d08e1c2b8a74fcf9c42ec258583a.png ;)
<[styx]> reminds me of chucky
<Error404NotFound> aww
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:
<[styx]> lmao
<Error404NotFound> i get an error moving macosx to slim themes
<Error404NotFound> permission denied
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, use the sudo?
<Error404NotFound> i dont remember it lol
<bioterror> use the sudo, uke
<bioterror> luke
<Error404NotFound> thats why i asked for that web page again
 * Error404NotFound cries
<bioterror> why
 * bioterror shares shoulder for Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> i dont know what to do lol
<bioterror> you moved that folder?
<Error404NotFound> permission denied
<bioterror> in terminal
<Error404NotFound> dont know how lol
<bioterror> sudo mv macosx /usr/share/slim/themes/
<bioterror> I dunno where you have that folder
<bioterror> but that's the command
<Error404NotFound> desktop
<bioterror> sudo mv ~/Desktop/macosx /usr/share/slim/themes/
<bioterror> then you can try
<bioterror> slim -o /usr/share/slim/thmes/macosx
<Error404NotFound> that worked
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> slim -p /usr/share/slim/thmes/macosx
<bioterror> o is too close to p
<bioterror> -p is preview
<bioterror> you can try to login ;)
<bioterror> if that works
<bioterror> then you can edit your /etc/slim.conf
<bioterror> sudo nano /etc/slim.conf
<[styx]> DarkwingDuck long time no see
<bioterror> and put correct theme ;)
<bioterror> my daughter wants to go out with me
<Error404NotFound> slim: Invalid theme in config: /usr/share/slim/thmes/macosx
<Error404NotFound> slim: Failed to open default theme file default/slim.theme
<[styx]> awww geuss hes not here :(
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, /slim/thmes/ma
<Error404NotFound> ...
<Error404NotFound> im lost now
<bioterror> ~/Downloads/slim-theme-arch_mac% mv background.jpg panel.png slim.theme README macosx
<bioterror> :~/Downloads/slim-theme-arch_mac% sudo mv macosx /usr/share/slim/themes
<bioterror> % slim -p /usr/share/slim/themes/macosx
<bioterror> works for me
<bioterror> I cant help you more ;)
<Error404NotFound> none of that does anything
<bioterror> now I have to go
<DarkwingDuck> Hiya [styx]
<[styx]> remember me?
<[styx]> from #droidlife
<[styx]> lol
<DarkwingDuck> That I do. :D
<[styx]> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Hanging out in Ubuntu Beginners eh?
<[styx]> what happened to the server? speels shut it down?
<DarkwingDuck> Kellex did
<[styx]> yes i need help with unity lol
<[styx]> why?
<[styx]> getting out of control?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm a council member for beginners team. Just surprised to see you here. :)
<[styx]> yeah philip and error helped me revive unity lol
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome
<[styx]> i somehow got rid of it through compiz when messing around
<DarkwingDuck> I have not used it yet as I am a KDE/Kubuntu user
<DarkwingDuck> oops
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<Error404NotFound> DarkwingDuck: can you help me get my top bar back?
<DarkwingDuck> Top bar in?
<Error404NotFound> ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> i cant do anything now
<DarkwingDuck> Unity is not working?
<Error404NotFound> i use ubuntu classic
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<DarkwingDuck> Error404NotFound: I don't use Ubuntu but I use Kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not well versed in Gnome hang on.
<DarkwingDuck> Error404NotFound: try this
<DarkwingDuck> Error404NotFound: hit Alt+F2
<DarkwingDuck> Error404NotFound: and type: gnome-panel
<DarkwingDuck> Error404NotFound: what does that do?
<Error404NotFound> alt f2 does nothing
<DarkwingDuck> What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Error404NotFound> natty
<[styx]> darkwing why did kellex shut it down? it was the best android channel
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: he was sick of drama
<DarkwingDuck> Error404NotFound: ahhhhh, gimme a sec
<[styx]> ahh
<[styx]> the speels dictatorship lol
<DarkwingDuck> Error404NotFound: there are some good leads here http://myfreepdfdownload.com/pdf/natty-narwhal-go-back-to-classic
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: I don't have a lot of bad things to say about speels
<[styx]> me neither he was a cool guy
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: then again, he did hook me up for the work I did for him with the server
<[styx]> nice
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: He sent me a ThinkPad W700 as a thank you gift.
<[styx]> i never had a problme with him
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> i find it weird you bring your wife to irc
<[styx]> thats just me lol
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> It's nice having a laptop with a quad core and 8 gigs of ram :D Makes for a nice dev machine
<[styx]> hells yeah lool
<[styx]> what phone do you have?
<DarkwingDuck> OG Droid
<[styx]> sweet
<[styx]> same
<[styx]> lookin for a upgrade though
<Error404NotFoun1> DarkwingDuck:
<Error404NotFoun1> how do i replace slim with gdm
<Error404NotFoun1> well that sucked
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: I am too... I need something global
<DarkwingDuck> BRB
<DarkwingDuck> reboot
<Error404NotFoun1> :(
<DarkwingDuck> back
<DarkwingDuck> Error404NotFoun1: what's the issue now?
<[styx]> darkwing id say the incredible 2
<Error404NotFoun1> boi had me replace gdm with slim
<Error404NotFoun1> bioterror:
<[styx]> but the specs are dissapointing
<[styx]> and not 4g
<[styx]> bit its global
<DarkwingDuck> sheesh
<DarkwingDuck> Error404NotFoun1: reverse his steps to replace gdm
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: I heard rumors that the DX2 was going to be global
<Error404NotFoun1> i forgot what i did lol
 * DarkwingDuck hangs head
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<[styx]> yeah but its prolly bunna be locked down with blur
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: Aye... But the only thing I do wit an unlocked phone was install bugless beast
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: You know I do all of his file hosting right? :D
<Error404NotFoun1> ffs
<[styx]> lol no i did not
<[styx]> i use cyan
 * Error404NotFound bashes his face off his keyboard
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: I did for a while...
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: I like BB. small and effing fast
<[styx]> haha
<[styx]> im going yo try miui and maybe bb soon
<[styx]> cyan is getting old
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> Once I get a new phone I'm installing Kubuntu-Mobile on my phome
<DarkwingDuck> *phone
<[styx]> they have that?
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... it's build for ARM processers and it runs on the n900
<DarkwingDuck> The great thing is that the OG Droid and n900 have the same hardware
<DarkwingDuck> Sooooo, in theory it will work.
<DarkwingDuck> I just have to flash it
<Error404NotFound> ffs how do i restore gdm
<[styx]> flash it like a rom?
<DarkwingDuck> More in depth then that...
<Error404NotFound> or take a hammer to computer
<DarkwingDuck> Error404NotFound: while you wait for me to find an answer try google
<Error404NotFound> i am lol
<[styx]> whens is going to be released? this sounds interesting lol
<from-windows-to-> anyone here awake and could answer a question for a noob?.....
<philipballew> what is the question?
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: It's released... I'm porting it to PG Droid... so, whenever I get around to finishing it LOL
<DarkwingDuck> PG/OG
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> ok
<from-windows-to-> im having a issue with ubuntu 11.04  it works great on my laptop - --so i went for the change on my windows desktop all is good but it set up without the nice looking side bar that i really like - i was wondering why it didnt set up like my laptop did.......nothing really big issue - i love ubuntu so far - being a windows user all my life......
<[styx]> if its not too hard ill try it
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: I'll let you help me test it once I get it done.
<DarkwingDuck> and with that... it quarter to 2a and i'm going to get sleep
<[styx]> lol night
<[styx]> you sure you installed natty narwhal?
<philipballew> <from-windows-to->
<from-windows-to-> not sure i did the exact install as i did the laptop - but the desktop is not as powerful as my laptop is -
<philipballew> does it show itself when you move the mouse near it?
<from-windows-to-> no nothing at all it looks like 10.04 version with bars on top and bottom -   and my laptop install only had bar at top and the kool side bar -
<philipballew> uname -a type this and tell me what it says
<philipballew> into terminal
<from-windows-to-> its wierd like it didnt install cause my desktop is not powerful enough ?
<philipballew> that can happen
<philipballew> your video card
<from-windows-to-> mabey that is it its a dell made to run xp - so its older
<from-windows-to-> my laptop is a monster 3 gig ram and duo core - lol and the desktop is barly 2.0 with 512 ram
<from-windows-to-> and a very sucky video card also yeah...
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: By laptop BG... http://imm.io/5v96
<philipballew> and the desktop does not run unity?
<[styx]> what was that? lol
<from-windows-to-> does not seem to it set up like basic linux - looks like older ubuntu -
<DarkwingDuck> [styx]: it's my laptop desktop
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: what video card so you have/
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<[styx]> looks crazy lol
<from-windows-to-> im new and was starting to learn 10.04 till 11.04 came out which i understand more
<from-windows-to-> the video card in the dell tower is very low -
<from-windows-to-> 64 mb. i think
<from-windows-to-> i didnt think linux needed tooomuch to run
<[styx]> whats the weather widget?
<stlsaint> from-windows-to-: it doesnt ;)
<stlsaint> stlsaint: gives the weather
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<from-windows-to-> so should the dell run the side bar should i try to install it  with a 64 mb video card  and 512 or ram ?
<from-windows-to-> i read where i can install the manager to turn off and on desktop features which is missing from the desktop
<stlsaint> from-windows-to-: you are installing ubuntu or a variant?
<from-windows-to-> new ubuntu 11.04  iso i got offf ubuntu website
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: Unity requires a higher end video because its based off of a 3dgenerator called compiz
<stlsaint> DarkwingDuck: HEYO
<from-windows-to-> same disk same set up used for laptop and desktop only ---- yeah my laptop looks good the desktop set up like top and botttom  tool bars and no side bar ..lol     thats where i got lost -
<DarkwingDuck> you can still use ubuntu and linux but, it will be the "old school" ubuntu and not unity like your laptop
<from-windows-to-> so i guess i need t get myself a better tower - and get rid of that older dell...
<DarkwingDuck> stlsaint: on my way to bed
<stlsaint> from-windows-to-: running ubuntu on 512MB is *possible*
<from-windows-to-> it runs
<stlsaint> DarkwingDuck: aye
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: sorry mate. glad to see you are enjoying ubuntu
<from-windows-to-> on desktop flys on everything it just dont look as fancy as laptop  stlsaint....
<DarkwingDuck> stlsaint: ill be back in 24 hours. remote participation to UDS
<SerialMDK> now i ally d i...
<from-windows-to-> ok thanks for helpin me figure out what alll i needed
<SerialMDK> gay kb
<SerialMDK> now i really did it
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: anytime! sorry i couldnt help more
<SerialMDK> ~>DarkwingDuck<~
<SerialMDK> i screwed ubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> oh?
<SerialMDK> wont even start anymore
<stlsaint> SerialMDK: how so?
<from-windows-to-> no your helping - what kinnda specs sould i lookk for in a cheap tower so i can fun full 11.04 full features?
<stlsaint> shucks that sucks
<SerialMDK> looks like im done with ubuntu
<from-windows-to-> did u run 11.04?
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: oh shoot... couple gigs ram, at least a 512 video minimum
<DarkwingDuck> SerialMDK: what happened?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha ka po'e alau, how's it going here?
<SerialMDK> no clue
<SerialMDK> i said ima reboot and when i did all i got was a black screen
<DarkwingDuck> SerialMDK: ... what did u do?
<SerialMDK> broke linux!
 * DarkwingDuck sighs youre the one who deleted gdm didnt u
<SerialMDK> yeah lol
<SerialMDK> oh diff sn sorry
<from-windows-to-> try to get ubuntu  11.04    off ubuntu web site- i had issues trying to learn past versions - but 11.04  works great ..<---- this comming from a new user
<SerialMDK> im on mirc in windows
<DarkwingDuck> no, its not broken you just deleted the wrong things
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: AWESOME. we are having our development summit this week. ill pass it on to my fellow developers
<from-windows-to-> darkwing i got one last question when u get a chance
<SerialMDK> natty worked great for me to
<SerialMDK> till i broke it
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: yeah?
<DarkwingDuck> SerialMDK: without knowing what you deleted... you might have to fresh install
<SerialMDK> i wont bother
<DarkwingDuck> ...
<DarkwingDuck> okay
<SerialMDK> back to win 7
<DarkwingDuck> okay, good luck
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: you had another question?
<SerialMDK> atleast win 7 runs for more than 4 days lol
<from-windows-to-> i had to use  a windows boot loader to  dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu -  which i did after long hours online google.lol......and i got the black screen to load windows or linux....no issues there ---- but today i had a issue where linux would not load giiving me a error - so i went back into windows  and deleted  linux from mbr and re did it  with linux again and worked fine - i was wondering what caused the error 
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: what bootloader were you using? windows or GRUB?
<stlsaint> SerialMDK: well dont blame the OS, that sounds like you had a "user head space" issue ;)
<SerialMDK> i had a horrible os problem
<SerialMDK> not pebkac error
<from-windows-to-> grub would not install cause i partition  was wierd
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-:okay
<stlsaint> SerialMDK: no you had a horrible decision making problem, what causes you to delete GDM?
<SerialMDK> i didnt delete it
<from-windows-to-> i got a 300 gig  and partiton for linus is in the middle
<SerialMDK> atleast i dont think so
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: win7 hates sharing bootloader with linux at times...
<from-windows-to-> so grub issue i guess what i read from people
<DarkwingDuck> SerialMDK: you told me you did
<bioterror> windows 7 uses chainloader
<SerialMDK> bio told me how to replace with slim
<stlsaint> SerialMDK: according to backlog you stated you deleted gdm
<bioterror> it only shares bootloader with other windozes
<SerialMDK> that mean i deleted it?
 * stlsaint *nods*
<from-windows-to-> yeah i had to download a boot loader program on windows - just to add in the linux in boot option  - black ugly screen though ..lol
<bioterror> SerialMDK, u got that working then?
<from-windows-to-> but i am learning   that was a adventure for a new user
<SerialMDK> no
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: im off to bed mate. goodluck and welcome to ubuntu!
<SerialMDK> im on windows now
<SerialMDK> cuz i broke ubuntu
<bioterror> SerialMDK, whats the issue?
<stlsaint> bioterror: ah the culprit rises :P
<from-windows-to-> thanks dark wing
<bioterror> SerialMDK, whats broken?
<SerialMDK> ubuntu wont start
<SerialMDK> at all
<bioterror> what?
<SerialMDK> i tried gettin gdm back
<DarkwingDuck> from-windows-to-: anytime mate, im normally in here so ping me sometime
<SerialMDK> and poof it dont work anymore
<from-windows-to-> ok kool -
<bioterror> SerialMDK, sudo apt-get purge gdm
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gdm
<SerialMDK> would hep if it booted to do that
<bioterror> and choose gdm
<SerialMDK> help
<stlsaint> SerialMDK: can you still see grub?
<SerialMDK> yes
<bioterror> i yesterday fixed inlaws gdm/lxdm thingie :D
<from-windows-to-> ,--- do i need to set up a account for this irc thing - never used this before im on a guest  i think ...
<stlsaint> SerialMDK: you should be able to get to a tty
<stlsaint> SerialMDK: sorry, a virtual terminal
<SerialMDK> ?
<SerialMDK> how
<bioterror> SerialMDK, keep slim installed while purging gdm and reinstalling gdm again
<bioterror> so that it gets installed properly to init
<stlsaint> bioterror: op say they cant even get into the system at all
<bioterror> op?
<stlsaint> SerialMDK: gdm is only a desktop environment
<stlsaint> bioterror: SerialMDK
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> gdm is display manager
<SerialMDK> i cant do anything if it wont load
<stlsaint> oh im thinking of desktop
<stlsaint> probably why im confused about not being able to get into desktop
<bioterror> :D
<SerialMDK> so how do i get ubuntu to load
<bioterror> when you boot
<bioterror> where do you get?
<Error404NotFound> ?
<bioterror> what happens
<Error404NotFound> i hit generic in grub
<Error404NotFound> then get a black screen
<bioterror> what did you do?
<Error404NotFound> couldnt tell ya
<bioterror> as last time it did work
<Error404NotFound> found some crap on web to redo gdm
<Error404NotFound> im thinking it didnt work
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> can you find me that page?
<bioterror> maybe we can somehow reverse it
<Error404NotFound> ill try
<Error404NotFound> well i think i can get it back if i could get into natty
<bioterror> I would like to see that webpage you read
<Error404NotFound> cant find it
<bioterror> I cant help you until your dig it up :D
<Error404NotFound> guess im screwed then
<mang0> I've got a couple of problems: 1). Ubuntu keeps freezing, and doesn't wake up outta the freeze. I have to hold the power button to shut down, then restart. 2). Whenever I open system manager, it says I'm using 100% CPU, and makes everything very laggy....3). In the "additional drivers" popup, it says I have installed advanced nVidia drivers, but that they are not in use. (maybe that's to do with the freezing?) How do
<mang0>  I put them in use?
<bioterror> click that activate -button
<mang0> done that, they are activated but not in use :/
<mang0> wanna see a screenshot?
<mang0> bioterror do you want to see a screenshot?
<bioterror> mang0, sure, why not
<bioterror> !nvidia
<ubot2> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mang0> http://www.truploader.com/view/321986
<mang0> bioterror^ thats the card driver
<bioterror> you've rebooted?
<mang0> http://www.truploader.com/view/125410 and there you can see the 100% CPU usages
<mang0> usage*
<mang0> Yes, I've rebooted lotsa times. Its been saysing that since I installed ubuntu, 4 days ago
<bioterror> hmmm
<go876543> what is official channel language?
<mang0> what's the command to switch workspace?
<mang0> tab+?
<DraZoro> Ctrl + Alt <Arrow>
<mang0> thanks
<DraZoro> You are welcome
<mang0> :)
<mang0> argh, i can't install the firefox java plugin D: I'm following the guide but there is no directory called jacob/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<DraZoro> Can you give the link that you are following ?
<mang0> sure
<DraZoro> Ok
<mang0> http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#enable
<mang0> there
<mang0> I need to be able to run web java applets
<mang0> DraZoro----^
<DraZoro> Oh yes I am about to attend you I was out for a sec
<mang0> k :)
<DraZoro> mang0: Which version of ubuntu are you using ?
<mang0> 11.04
<DraZoro> Ok same as here
<mang0> in my home folder there is a hidden .mozilla, then inside taht "firefox" folder
<DraZoro> I have not used Java so far
<mang0> I use java for a few things: there are some web applets i use, and also minecraft
<DraZoro> While is the terminal run the following to add the repo
<DraZoro> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<DraZoro> I got that info from ubot2
<mang0> lol, okay.
<DraZoro> Then after run : sudo apt-get update
<mang0> Error: need a repository as argument
<mang0> :/
<DraZoro> Did you copy and past the whole line I gave above ?
<mang0> without the quotes
<DraZoro> Verbatim ...yes
<DraZoro> With them
<DraZoro> Sorry about that
<mang0> with quotes?
<DraZoro> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<DraZoro> Still fail ?
<mang0> it asks me for password, then I put it in and it goes back to jacob@ubuntu:~$
<mang0> :S
<DraZoro> Perfect :)
<DraZoro> Now run :  sudo apt-get update
<mang0> k
<mang0> O.O
<mang0> okay done, now what?
<mang0> >.>
<DraZoro> This is the part I use the expression "I think " don't shoot me
<DraZoro> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<mang0> mk
<mang0> if this doesn't work, you will be shot.
<mang0> ;)
<mang0> k, gonna take a couple of mins
<DraZoro> It is quite big 34.9 Mb  and I think I only have 60 Mb left in account.
<DraZoro> Let's hope is what you are looking for let check the link you gave earlier.
<mang0> Okay, I think its working
<DraZoro> The way you want it to work ?
<mang0> no, the installation heh
<mang0> K im trying again
<mang0> i mean
<mang0> I'm rebooting FF
<DraZoro> Yes do that
<DraZoro> Firefox 4 is amazing
<mang0> Woot woot!
<mang0> It works!
<mang0> Thanks so much :D
<coalwater> mang0,  u still having trouble with java plugin ?
<mang0> heh, DraZoro just sorted it out for me :D
<mang0> thanks so much man
<coalwater> ok, cause i was doing it right now too lol
<mang0> lol.
<coalwater> just installed natty last thursday
<mang0> Now I just gotta sort out the nVidia drivers
<mang0> same here coalwater !
<coalwater> i did the one from the nvidia website, it broke something for me then i returned back to the ones that appeart in the devices thing
<coalwater> 'additional drivers' thing
<mang0> yeah, I've got the weirdest thing in that app/popup
<mang0> it says they are installed, but not in use
<DraZoro> mango0: You are welcome
<mang0> I can't use Unity without them :(
<mang0> thanks again DraZoro
<mang0> :D
<coalwater> yes, i had that stupid problem too
<DraZoro> !nvidia | coalwater
<ubot2> coalwater: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<coalwater> but not it's fine
<coalwater> dont remember how i fixed it though
<mang0> dammit.
<mang0> XD
<coalwater> lots of messing around
<mang0> I'm just installing some drivers from the software center
<mang0> Right, I think its time to get dressed lol
<mang0> balls.
<mang0> coalwater: I just installed the driver from 'additional drivers' thing, and restarted. Its installed but not enabled. WTF!!!
<coalwater> uninstall the other one then
<coalwater> mang0,
<mang0> Idk what the other one is though :/
<coalwater> i think u might need to mess with xorg.conf
<coalwater> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mang0> >.>
<mang0> 4 days on ubuntu, and I'm messing with .conf files
<mang0> LOL.
<mang0> where do I find that?
<mang0> home?
<mang0> coalwater ^
<coalwater> i gave u the full path, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mang0> oh
<mang0> so can I "cd /etc/X11/org.conf in terminal?
<mang0> doesn't work.....
 * mang0 is confused
<coalwater> no, try nano
<coalwater> xorg.conf is a file not a folder
<mang0> ah
<mang0> okay, I've opened it in terminal
<mang0> It doesn't say anything about the drivers...
<mang0> what do I change in there?
<mang0> coalwater: what has the xorg.conf got to do with the drivers?
<coalwater> it says what driver is used i think
<mang0> hmm
<mang0> coalwater: http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/5/12708042020-orig.png thats what I see
<coalwater> ok so a simple question, i want to copy my rythembox ratings to the new ubuntu, does any one know what is the files i need to copy?
<DraZoro> coalwater: Copy this folder from you home .rhythmbox
<DraZoro> coalwater: You can then paste it in the new ubuntu
<coalwater> well DraZoro , i don't have a .rythmbox
<DraZoro> Ok I was doing it theoretically
<DraZoro> Ok check .config/rhythmbox
<DraZoro> I will have to check on my old back up ...as I am using banshee now
<coalwater> ok, i'm doing a find on my home
<coalwater> ./.local/share/rhythmbox
<coalwater> ./.cache/rhythmbox
<coalwater> ./.gconf/apps/rhythmbox
<coalwater> ./.gconf/schemas/apps/rhythmbox
<coalwater> ./.gnome2/accels/rhythmbox
<DraZoro> Copy ./local/share/rhythmbox
<coalwater> ok, found it in this xml .local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml
<DraZoro> Wow that is great ...now I know
<coalwater> yay, it's moved now :D
<DraZoro> :)
<LGPhoenix> How can I get a list of the packages available on my installation of Ubuntu server?
<mang0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10787619#post10787619
<mang0> help!
<ibuclaw> mang0, don't use [size] tags inappropriately.
<ibuclaw> I've removed them. :)
<mang0> Did I use them inappropreately?
<mang0> :/
 * mang0 is confused
<mang0> ibuclaw: -----------^
<IdleOne> mang0: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<ibuclaw> mang0, setting text size to 3 for the whole post is a bit inappropriate, yes. ;)
<mang0> ah, I only did it because it looked small and tiny, and I didn't like it heh
<mang0> IdleOne: Thats what Im doing now, but it's confusing LOL.
<IdleOne> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/xorg-wizardpen  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wizardpen
<IdleOne> reboot
<IdleOne> should work. if not I have no idea and you can maybe ask doctormo if he can help with your specific model
<mang0> That simple?! The thread makes it look like bloody rocket science
<IdleOne> it looks confusing when you aren't used to seeing those sort of howto's.
<IdleOne> but yeah, that simple
<IdleOne> Step 1 assume the user knows how to add a repo (does provide link how to do that) and assumes you would know to apt-get update.
<IdleOne> rather Method 1
<mang0> yeah :) Thanks anyway
<IdleOne> mang0: I don't think that will work with 11.04
<mang0> wait wut
<mang0> no, it didn't :(
<mang0> E: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-input-wizardpen
<mang0> IdleOne: ^
<IdleOne> you updated ?
<IdleOne> what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mang0> 11.04
<mang0> let me try running the commands seperately
<mang0> hold on
<IdleOne> the command I gave you should only run the following command provided the previous completed successfully
<IdleOne> my head hurts reading that :)
 * mang0 had to read it litterally four times to understand it
<IdleOne> hehe
<mang0> okay, it fails on the last one: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wizardpen
<IdleOne> hmm
<mang0> All the others were fine (I took out the &&'s and ran them seperately)
<Froq> what do you gusy know about pulse audio?
<IdleOne> mang0: seems the packages failed to build for natty
<IdleOne> so the PPA doesn't have that package for 11.04
<mang0> O.O
<mang0> NOOOOO!!!!!
 * mang0 rages
<IdleOne> don't rage
 * mang0 stops raging
<mang0> why? ;__;
<IdleOne> I am sure doctormo is working on it.
<rror404NotFound> how do i use terminal from live cd to repair ubuntu?
<mang0> but......but i cant do anything till then. I WANNA DRAW NOW!!!
 * mang0 has tantrum.
<IdleOne> mang0: install 10.10 and then install the driver from the PPA
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<mang0> I can't install 10.10.....long story but it didn't have driver support for my sata raid controller, amongst other things
<IdleOne> mang0: after the PPA is updated with a successful package build for 11.04 you can maybe upgrade
<mang0> nah, it's not really important. I'll just boot XP for when I wanna draw ftm...
<IdleOne> mang0: I see a rock here and hard place here. You are in the middle :/
<mang0> heh...yeah.
<mang0> :S
<IdleOne> mang0: good news is you know there is someone working on it :)
<mang0> yup :D
<mang0> IdleOne: https://answers.launchpad.net/wizardpen/+question/156150 woohoo look at the comments
<mang0> :)
<IdleOne> remember if/when you get it working to update your post with the solution :)
<mang0> will do
<IdleOne> but I suspect the package will be built for natty soon enough. it failed 29 hours ago which means doctormo is actively working on it.
<mang0> wut?
<mang0> what do you mean....whats 29hrs got to do with it?
<IdleOne> doctormo tried to build the package 29 hours ago
<IdleOne> and it failed that to me means he was working on it just a day or so ago
<IdleOne> silver linings, I look for them everywhere.
<mang0> aha! okay, thanks :) How long does it normally take to fix these things?
<Error404NotFound> can anyone help me
<mang0> !ask | Error404NotFound
<ubot2> Error404NotFound: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mang0> bwah.
<Error404NotFound> i did no one answered lol
<mang0> oh lol
<Error404NotFound> i need to reinstall gdm from live cd
 * mang0 shakes head
<mang0> I'm not the guy you want heh
<mang0> IdleOne: right, whilst I wait for nothing in particular, I'm going to fix my camera
<IdleOne> Error404NotFound: what are you trying to fix?
<Error404NotFound> gdm
<Error404NotFound> ubuntu wont load at all
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, google me that page
<bioterror> if you find it before, you can find it again
<Error404NotFound> i cant find it lol
<Error404NotFound> i just want to know how to reinstall gdm with terminal in live cd
<bioterror> we cant help you until you show us what did you do
<bioterror> chroot into your /
<bioterror> mount that partition
<bioterror> in terminal
<Error404NotFound> ho\w
<bioterror> sudo chroot /media/drive
<bioterror> then
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<Error404NotFound> and if i dont know the drive
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install purge gdm
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gdm
<Error404NotFound> how do i tell which drive it is
<bioterror> but if you cant load ubuntu, what do you think that GDM matters?
<Error404NotFound> thats the only thing i can think of
<bioterror> what happens when you boot ubuntu?
<Error404NotFound> if that dont work i use gparted and give all ubuntus hdd space back to windows
<Error404NotFound> black screen
<bioterror> what did you do
<bioterror> did you rm -rf something
<bioterror> what?
<Error404NotFound> no clue
<bioterror> you know what
<bioterror> your problem is that you just didnt have any clue wht you were doing
<bioterror> if I dont know how to drive a car, do you think I'll take car and drive around?
<Error404NotFound> i did...
<bioterror> or atleast ask from someone who knows how to drive car
<bioterror> but now I want to know what you did
<Error404NotFound> so do i
<bioterror> so that we can reverse it, or atleast try
<bioterror> use the same search words in google
<bioterror> if you used chromium with sync, you might see that page is visited :D
<bootstrap> How would one go about reprogramming a keyboard key to output a string?
<Error404NotFound> lol that assumes i could see chromium
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, I'm using chromium and chrome ;)
<Error404NotFound> how do i know what drive it is
<Error404NotFound> to use the commands you gave me
<bioterror> it has those funny folders in root
<Error404NotFound> ...
<bioterror> like usr, bin, sbin, tmp
<bioterror> var
<Error404NotFound> i mean the /media/drive
<Error404NotFound> i assume is sad3 or somehting
<Error404NotFound> sda
<Error404NotFound> god forbid linux just used drive letters like windows..
<bioterror> drive letters are retarded
<bioterror> if I take your hdd and plug it into my windows
<bioterror> would it be E:?
<bioterror> and if I use 3G usb stick and I have already E: drive taken
<bioterror> it wont work
<Error404NotFound> whats that have to do with anything
<Error404NotFound> not using drive letters is retarded
<bioterror> how so
<bioterror> se use UUID ;)
<bioterror> we use
<Error404NotFound> if linux used letters id know what my hdd is
<bioterror> ~% sudo blkid
<bioterror> /dev/sda1: LABEL="Windows" UUID="3EE0E0DEE0E09D81" TYPE="ntfs"
<bioterror> I know where my windows is ;)
<Error404NotFound> gay
<bioterror> try that command
<bioterror> you might find a drive with ext4 filesystem
<Error404NotFound> command not found
<bioterror> did you type it correct: sudo blkid
<Error404NotFound> the sudo chroot command dont work eeither
<bioterror> really?
<bioterror> you have now that drive mounted?
<bioterror> it's in /media?
<bioterror> with some mystical letters
<Error404NotFound> yes
<bioterror> sudo chroot /media/<insert the thingies>
<Error404NotFound> command not found
<Error404NotFound> ...
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:  i rebooted and now its a black screen that says ubuntu 11.04 with some loading crap
<bioterror> that's good
<bioterror> what happens if you press ctrl + alt + f1
<bioterror> all at the same time
<Error404NotFound> on this loading screen?
<bioterror> (technicaly alt+f1 should be enough, as we are not in X11)
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> do you see login screen
<Error404NotFound> ooh
<Error404NotFound> terminal
<bioterror> login
<bioterror> and !
<bioterror> this is important
<bioterror> you need to have two display managers installed
<bioterror> or actually one
<bioterror> I assume you still have slim?
<Error404NotFound> i think i did something to get rid of slim
<Error404NotFound> thats what screwed me
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> install slim ;)
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install slim
<Error404NotFound> ok it said it was installed already
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> now sudo apt-get install gdm
<Error404NotFound> says installed already
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge gdm
<bioterror> removed now?
<Error404NotFound> yep
<Error404NotFound> next lol
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gdm
<bioterror> and when it asks which display manager to use, choose gdm :D
<Error404NotFound> done
<bioterror> did it ask?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge slim
<bioterror> sudo reboot
<Error404NotFound> sudo waiting...
<Error404NotFound> sudo happy
<bioterror> no need to delete ubuntu with gparted?
<Error404NotFound> and my bar is back ftw
<Error404NotFound> not yet atleast lol
<Error404NotFound> ill mess it up again soon..
<bioterror> and next time
<bioterror> !language | Error404NotFound
<ubot2> Error404NotFound: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bioterror> ps. gay still means happy ;)
<Error404NotFound> i said something bad?
<bioterror> now I'm going to take some potato chips as I've earned those
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> now if i could get wine to see my optical drives
<bioterror> I dunno if wine still relays on HAL
<Error404NotFound> erm
<Error404NotFound> now i want top bar to not auto hide
<Error404NotFound> and it dont work lol
<Error404NotFound> there we go
<nit-wit> bioterror, try to imagine what that means to a person marginilized by society for being gay....and turn off the swap if hyou want to remove ubuntu.
<bioterror> nit-wit, I'm trying ;)
<nit-wit> bioterror, its cool most of us forget what seems innocuous to ourselves means something much different to others.;)
<kristian_> hi all
<kristian_> before making a new installation, I have good experiences with running DBAN... would dd be as effective in preparing the hdd
<kristian_> ?
<bioterror> if you run it 3 times :D
<nit-wit> kristian_, what is the circumstance that dban is needed for, it probably isn't needed
<nit-wit> I have only need dban to wipe a HD to reinstall a OEM of XP, neverany other time.
<kristian_> I've just noticed the OS runs better when I've used DBAN before installing, but I'd like something faster obviously
<nit-wit> placebo effect
<nit-wit> but if you feel better go for it.;)
<kristian_> nit-wit, noes
<kristian_> my hdd is quieter on this very box after DBAN
<nit-wit> kristian_, I don't speak leet, or acronyms.
<kristian_> me neither, not fluently at least ;)
<kristian_> the computer I am using right now got quieter after running DBAN
<kristian_> I don't have the recording to prove it, but I'm pretty sure it's not just placebo :)
<nit-wit> kristian_, stranger things have happened you never know, I say follow your bliss.;)
<kristian_> yeah
<nit-wit> ;)
<Error404NotFoun1> ffs
<bioterror> for fox sake
<bioterror> like scottish people says
<Error404NotFoun1> my laptop keeps losing wi-fi connection
<froq> so how can i add CPU, Ram & computer temperature into my menubar?
<nit-wit> froq, what distro?
<froq> 11.04
<nit-wit> froq, you mean the left side bar correct?
<nit-wit> or top bpanel
<nit-wit> *panel
<froq> nit-wit, i am using the classic shell... so I want to put it on the top
<nit-wit> I forget off to goggle be rightback.
<froq> nit-wit, o well thanks sir, I was just asking so I didn't have to google, lol.  I appreciate your dedication! :)
<nit-wit> froq, here is a strat you could do it all with a conky if the sensors are set up as well. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nit-wit> *start
<froq> is 36.5 degrees celcius a good/ bad temperature?
<froq> O nvm... I just didn't look far enough to the right, it says anything less than 60 degrees.  WOOT WOOT WOOT
<froq> Well piece everyone, have  a great day, and if you have a mother, give her thanks!  (is that only in America or is it everywhere?)
<MrChrisDruif> froq: I think everywhere, at least also in Holland
<MrChrisDruif> And it's peace right?
<froq> MrChrisDruif, haha... I did mean to say that & then when the little red line was under it, I completely forgot what I was saying anyways... :(  SILLY ME.  Though, PEACE****
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well everyone, have a good one! Aloha!
<r4y> Does smplayer have the ability to do slow motion without changing pitch?
<r4y> I guess I should look before asking
<r4y> OK never mind I found it. Although it says under options, preferences, audio, highspeed playback without altering pitch, Smplayer will also keep the pitch the same when slowing down videos as well.
<r4y> I like SMPlayer even more now
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-30
<M0hi> RageRiot|, I think Ubuntu is trying to not to use the nvdia proprietary drivers.
<M0hi> I've seen it somewhere. Lemme try again
<RageRiot|> O_o
<RageRiot|> I've just spent ages googling and trying stuff in term to get my gui back because the driver I installed just booted to shell
<M0hi> you are in 12.04 right?
<RageRiot|> yep
<RageRiot|> I feel a bit out of the loop with the architechture of linux, like x server/x org/ gnome / kde /light dm or drivers
<M0hi> Okies. I am out of my bed before 2 mins, not dreaming or imagining for sure. bug give me some minute :]
<RageRiot|> I'll stick at it tho
<RageRiot|> huh ?
<RageRiot|> oh .. you just got out of bed ?
<RageRiot|> M0hi I'm not sure I follow, did you say you looking fomthing up for me ?
<M0hi> aye
<RageRiot|> ahh,
<RageRiot|> I'm gonna have to go soon tho :( work in 5 hours
<RageRiot|> need sleep
<M0hi> awww. okies
<RageRiot|> I'll be going a a couple minutes
<M0hi> RageRiot|, are you getting anything when you run sudo nvidia-settings ?
<RageRiot|> yeh command not found
<M0hi> Do you know your Nvdia card number ?
<RageRiot|> although I think part of the process of getting a gui back was removing the nvidia driver..
<RageRiot|> it's a geforce fx 5200
<RageRiot|> nv34
<M0hi> can you see something when you run sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<RageRiot|> I ran that before.. I think
<RageRiot|> I'll run it again but lemme ask u somthing
<RageRiot|> I followed a guide that helped me get the gui back and it said use the cmd sudo jock-text --no-dbus -l
<RageRiot|> jockey*
<M0hi> okies
<RageRiot|> and it shown a list of warnings
<M0hi> could you please pastebin the errors?
<M0hi> !pastebin | RageRiot|
<ubot2> M0hi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<M0hi> omg your nick has a '|'
<M0hi> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RageRiot|> WARNING:root:modinfo for module nvidia_173 failed: error : modinfo could not find module
<RageRiot|> lol
<RageRiot|> welll that is one of them and there are about 14 more
<RageRiot|> that are similar
<RageRiot|> like nvidia_96
<RageRiot|> I'd use pastbin but I cant copy from the machine
<M0hi> awww
<RageRiot|> or maybe I could ..
<RageRiot|> I have to be quick tho now.. 1 sec lemme just plug the ethernet cable back in
<M0hi> are you getting something like http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-packages@lists.launchpad.net/msg102810.html ?
<M0hi> RageRiot|, come back tomo and you might get a solution :]
<M0hi> sleep well :)
<RageRiot|> yeh
<RageRiot|> I proably should
<RageRiot|> night then
<aveilleux> Hello. Just a quick GPL question. Let's say I'm developing a program. if my program launches a GPL3'd binary, does my program need to be GPL3'd as well? (The Process.Start() function in Mono, if that matters.)
<aveilleux> What I mean is, I'm not hooking into the source of said GPL'd app, only launching it in binary format.
<Unit193> I am *NOT* the person to ask, but I'd think it's fine. Does it download from external source?
<aveilleux> Unit193: No, I plan to distribute it along with my binary.
<aveilleux> Unit193: I think I found my answer. http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.832337
<raubvogel> How can I set the date by specifying the day of the year (%j)?  date +%j -s "001" does not give me jan 1
<geirha> You have to calculate the day in %Y-%m-%d format first
<geirha> hm. Or just use -d
<geirha> date -d "jan 01 + 100 days"
<geirha> ah well, -d and -s takes the same arg
<geirha> so date -s "jan 01 + 100 days"
<raubvogel> geirha: Oh, now it makes sense.  Thanks!
<maddogmick> hi all
<maddogmick> i was wondering if anyone could help me with a simple question please
<maddogmick> i have ubuntu server version 10.04lts and want to use gadmin and proftpd but the version it loads by default will not work becasue there is a bug with SSL does anyone know of a version that will work with 10.04LTS?
<holstein> how about 12.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> I was going to suggest upgrading, that's the best option.
<maddogmick> yes holstein thank you i loaded that into my server at home and SSL works but my server doesnt like 12.04 and creates another set of problems for me especially one with MEM CACHE 10.04 LTS works great I just need to get SSL working and was wondering can I install the latest version of Proftpd and gadmin into 10.04LTS?
<maddogmick> my problem is I am trying to learn cmd line but i dont really know how to do a fresh install without the repository and adding all the dependants
<maddogmick> hence why I am in the beginners
<maddogmick> i have searched but there doesnt seem to or I cant seem to find a full blown installation guide for it it worked great in 12.04LTS but as I said it produced more problems on the server side
<JoseeAntonioR> !patience | maddogmick
<ubot2> maddogmick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maddogmick> ok thanks guys just driving me mad but thanks i will go and read and if anyone can help me i would so grateful
<r4y> Wil the options for appearance be changed in Ubuntu 12.04.01 so it has more options like Gnome classic?
<Sidewinder> r4y, Just in case you haven't already seen this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<r4y> I was just Googling and found it, lol. I hope it works like I dream
<r4y> I was searching before and found other links, so that is why I asked. TY for the link
<Sidewinder> r4y, My pleasure. :)
<r4y> I gonna test it out. I will be back to tell you what I think
<r4y> It already the newest version
<r4y> O well
<r4y> I miss changing appearance like before
<Sidewinder> Well, since my 10.04 ain't broke (runs like a dream, actually) I'll wait to upgrade to 12.04 until I'm feeling exceedingly brave.
<r4y> I am seriously considered going back to Ubuntu 10.04 over appearance which makes me laugh at myself. It only one small thing. I am also considering Debian
<cwesterfield> Whats the best program to run a Proxy Server on a certain port?
<Unit193> !best | cwesterfield, but I personally use polipo
<ubot2> cwesterfield, but I personally use polipo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
 * IAmNotThatGuy stares at Unit193 
<Unit193> You can feed polipo over another type of proxy, say SSH for example. This can be helpful to some, but there mayu be something better for what *you* need.
<cwesterfield> I use ssh for tunneling but just one I can set outward facing for my phone
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, got 5 mins?
<alloutdoorparts> how do I see errors during boot?
<IAmNotThatGuy> pressing esc
<IAmNotThatGuy> or doing a safe boot
<alloutdoorparts> I did try but all I see on my screen is vga not support
<alloutdoorparts> how do I open grub in ubuntu 12 to do a safe boot
<Unit193> Left shift.
<IAmNotThatGuy> are you using ubuntu along with windows? if you are not comfortable with english, kindly tell us what your native language is and we will take you to the corresponding channel
<alloutdoorparts> I am using just ubuntu, the all started after my upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10
<IAmNotThatGuy> press left shift button after the BIOS screen and you will get GRUB. select recovery mode and there will be a boot option
<IAmNotThatGuy> select it and you will get the results.
<alloutdoorparts> no luck I have tried tapping the left shit and holding it down no grub
<alloutdoorparts> could I have screwed up grub for some reason?
<alloutdoorparts> I have also tried hitting esc per the manual with no change, as well as the ctr-alt-+ keys
<alloutdoorparts> I was about to reinstall but I have a sql database on this computer that I did not backup before the update
<Unit193> I'd think you could just reinstall grub from a live+chroot.
<Unit193> Otherwise, you can boot from live maybe chroot and dump?
<alloutdoorparts> ok I am downloading a 12.04 cd not to boot from it as a live cd
<alloutdoorparts> thanks I will be back if I can not figure this out
<r4y> Hello
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, r4y
<r4y> I am leaving Ubuntu 12.04 for 10.04
<r4y> That's all I wanted to say
<r4y> bye
<RageRiot> I've posted some of my troubles on the forums if anyone could take a look thanks :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969821
<Unit193> You got good answers, and I'd say if jockey doesn't have drivers listed that match, nouveau would be your best bet.
<RageRiot> ahh , should I take it that if I have a GUI I have that driver in use ? otherwise how do I eneable it.
<Unit193> lspci -vv|grep driver  is a weird way to pull it up.
<RageRiot> Unit193 i tried that, got this Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<davkbod-ld> Weird, after upgrade to latest desktop version, any filewindow is colored black/black, and I cannot see the text, do see icons, though
<davkbod-ld> and when I click on a icon, I can see the text (filename/foldername) as black/grey. How do I set properties for window elements...ViewSonic VA702b monitor
<davkbod-ld> Vas is broke?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-01
<r4y> Where do I download Ubuntu 10.04?
<Unit193> http://releases.ubuntu.com
<r4y> TY
<r4y> Can these be torrented?
<Unit193> I think it's http://torrents.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> No "S", http://torrent.ubuntu.com
<r4y> Nice, TY man
<r4y> I am confused. I want to get Ubuntu 10.04 for Desktop
<r4y> All I see if DVD not cd
<r4y> so it's simple then, sorry
<r4y> Right?
<r4y> simple then lucid, then desktop
<r4y> I am guessing that is right.
<r4y> I don't have permission to download from that server?
<Areckx> I am trying to use my iphone as a webcam and mic for Skype on my Ubuntu 10.04 machine. Using the iPhone app for Skype is limited, and can only see my own video, and not the caller's, plus if I want to look at the camera, I am unable to look at the screen. I have iWebcamera installed on my iPhone.
<cnorris4664> I am having trouble installing ubuntu 12.4 amd-64 on an asus p8z68-v pro. Anyone have any advice to get ubuntu installed and running on this mobo?
<IAmNotThatGuy> cnorris4664, when did you download this iso? and did you do a checksum over the disk ?
<cnorris4664> about an hour ago and did not do a checksum however I have tried the beta a few times over the past couple weeks using both a usb install and most recently a cd install with the same thing that happens. I will get the ubuntu installation or boot screen then just black after that
<cnorris4664> I think I have a uefi issue and saw some things on how to get around that but they all look relatively complicated. Is there any easy way to work with a uefo bios?
<IAmNotThatGuy> please do a checksum and verify it. There were issues with the 64 bit versions downloaded from the main site
<cnorris4664> oh
<cnorris4664> well I will check that right now
<cnorris4664> well I was looking for an md5 file but couldn't ifnd it anywhere on the ubuntu site. I went ahead and pointed the torrent to my http download I did earlier. It checked the file and did not need to download any further which would make me think my iso is good?
<Geothst> I was wondering if someone has the time to help me figure out if my usb wireless adapter works in Linux.
<Geothst> I took what I believe to be the correct info from lspci and found something called a tg3 driver, but I have no idea how to compile it.
<Geothst> The readme is very vague, "The following are general guidelines for installing the driver."
<philipballew> Geothst, pusb wifi adapter would be found in lsusb
<philipballew> i think
<philipballew> so your gonna wanna look there
<Geothst> Oh. I wonder if I'm looking at my onboard wired connection.
<philipballew> its likely
<Geothst> Gah. I don't have access to a wired connection so I have to figure out how to use this USB thing.
<Geothst> I'm using my android phone right now lol.
<philipballew> what kinda usb thing is it?
<Geothst> Netgear N900 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter
<Geothst> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9012 NetGear, Inc.
<philipballew> whats the chipset?
<Geothst> I have no idea.
<philipballew> thats what you need to find
<philipballew> try lsusb -vvv
<Geothst> http://pastebin.com/ymYjwYQs
<philipballew> also you can insert it and look at dmesg
<philipballew> Geothst,
<Geothst> dmesg has a lot of stuff in it. But I don't see anything with netgear or bus 001 device 004 or that ID either.
<philipballew> Geothst, instert it and then type it
<philipballew> also did you google the thing with the words ubuntu next to it
<Geothst> Yeah all I found were two forum posts for people asking for help installing it, heh.
<Geothst> no replies.
<philipballew> try askubuntu!
<philipballew> there pretty good. I can go all with you for hours giving you shell comands, but its finals week here and i got to study hard.
<Geothst> What kind of information would be helpful to put with my question?
<philipballew> lspci
<philipballew> wait
<Geothst> The thing won't even power on.
<philipballew> lspci -vvv lsusb -vvv dmesg
<philipballew> maybe its broken?
<Geothst> It works in windows. I dual boot.
<philipballew> Geothst, okay. post in askubuntu and give me the link here. if onoone helps there in by friday I will solve it for you
<philipballew> i have finals and cant devote much time to it now
<philipballew> i am sorry
<Geothst> No worries, heh.
<Geothst> Thanks for your time anyway.
<philipballew> you are welcome.
<Geothst> Evidently support for this device does not exist. http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Netgear_WNDA4100
<r4y> I am having hard drive troubles I think, but I don't want to go to the other computer and change everything back to the other hard drive.
<r4y> That being said. My sister in law has children and doesn't know how to add back the menu applet with applications places and system
<r4y> What's it called?
<r4y> I there are 2 with the word menu in them
<r4y> I know there are 2 applets with the word menu in them. Sorry for the bad English because of not being able to type what I am thinking well enough
<ankakusu> hi!
<ankakusu> where can I get information for downloading flash players to ubuntu?
<prechno> hi
<prechno> anyone can help?
<bobweaver> mangopearapples,  you here ?
<mangopearapples> Yes
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> so tell every one what you would like too do
<bobweaver> with grub
<mangopearapples> I have grub installed and I want Windows 7 which is in sda2 to be at the top so if I leave my PC, it will automatically boot up Windows 7 instead of Ubuntu
<bobweaver> there is this
<bobweaver> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bobweaver> but I think that you are looking for this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<bobweaver> mangopearapples,  open terminal
<bobweaver> enter in
<bobweaver> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<bobweaver> crap
<mangopearapples> I tried backing up the list and I got this:
<mangopearapples> cp: cannot stat `/boot/grub/menu.lst': No such file or directory
<bobweaver> gksudo  gedit /etc/default/grub
<mangopearapples> its empty..
<prechno> anyone having troubles with skype audio after upgrading to 12.04?
<mangopearapples> bobweaver, the file is empty for me
<bobweaver> that is not good
<bobweaver> ok mangopearapples  brb
<mangopearapples> wait
<mangopearapples> menu.lst is empty but then there's Untitled Document 1
<mangopearapples> which is loading...
<mangopearapples> then in the terminal, I get
<mangopearapples> (gksudo:4210): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<mangopearapples> (gksudo:4210): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<mangopearapples> (gksudo:4210): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<mangopearapples> (gksudo:4210): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<bobweaver> hat is ok
<bobweaver> that *
<mangopearapples> but the menu being empty is not...
<bobweaver> mangopearapples,  do this please
<bobweaver> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<mangopearapples> nothing happened...
<bobweaver> press ctrl+c
<bobweaver> do again
<mangopearapples> I did
<mangopearapples> I can't even see my name before the command anymore
<mangopearapples> after the errors
<mangopearapples> should I restart the terminal?
<bobweaver> press ctrl+t
<bobweaver> new tab pop up ?
<mangopearapples> on the terminal?
<bobweaver> sorry shifft+ctrl+t
<mangopearapples> okay
<bobweaver> yes in the terminal
<mangopearapples> http://paste.ubuntu.com/960104/
<bobweaver> thansk
<bobweaver> ok mangopearapples
<bobweaver> in terminal
<bobweaver> gksudo gedit  /etc/default/grub
<bobweaver> this should pop up gedit with a file
<mangopearapples> should I close the one I already have open then?
<mangopearapples> and the tab that I used to open it?
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> to both questions ^^
<bobweaver> do you see the line that says GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<mangopearapples> yep, got it and its full of stuff
<bobweaver> mangopearapples,  ^^
<mangopearapples> yeah
<bobweaver> this is the line that we need to chang
<mangopearapples> okay
<bobweaver> change *
<bobweaver> so please in terminal
<mangopearapples> sda6 is 0 then?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> wait mangopearapples
<bobweaver> in terminal
<bobweaver> in nwe tab in terminal
<bobweaver> new *
<bobweaver> do
<bobweaver> sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<bobweaver> then let us see link
<mangopearapples> no link...
<mangopearapples> Generating grub.cfg ...
<mangopearapples> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic-pae
<mangopearapples> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-17-generic-pae
<mangopearapples> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic
<mangopearapples> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-17-generic
<mangopearapples> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<mangopearapples> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<mangopearapples> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<mangopearapples> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<mangopearapples> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2
<mangopearapples> done
<mangopearapples> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<bobweaver> it is ok mangopearapples
<bobweaver> so this is what I see
<bobweaver> <mangopearapples> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic-pae       = 0
<mangopearapples> I see
<mangopearapples> so 9 = sda2
<bobweaver> so try this
<bobweaver> nope because of how grub is but close
<mangopearapples> oh okay
<bobweaver> it should be 1
<mangopearapples> ...
<mangopearapples> why?
<bobweaver> 0 = ubuntu
<bobweaver> 1 = windows
<mangopearapples> oh
<bobweaver> I think
<mangopearapples> so now I save it
<bobweaver> so change that line in gedit
<mangopearapples> and reboot?
<bobweaver> mangopearapples,  no
<bobweaver> after changed run
<bobweaver> sudo update-grub
<bobweaver> what deoes it find 1st ?
<mangopearapples> huh?
<mangopearapples> I got the same...
<bobweaver> now reboot
<mangopearapples> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic-pae
<bobweaver> you have too update 1st before rebooting
<mangopearapples> is first..
<mangopearapples> oh okay
<bobweaver> what
<mangopearapples> brb then
<bobweaver> cool
<mangopearapples> bobweaver
<bobweaver> hey mangopearapples
<mangopearapples> this time, it had the second one as default
<bobweaver> what was 1st ?
<mangopearapples> it had the same order
<bobweaver> so change till you get right
<mangopearapples> but it had a differen't highlighted one
<bobweaver> oh
<bobweaver> run
<bobweaver> sudo update-initramfs -u
<mangopearapples> now what?
<mangopearapples> I changed the grub thing to 6
<mangopearapples> now I run update grub and reboot again?
<bobweaver> you got it
<mangopearapples> brb again then
<mangopearapples> thanks bobweaver!
<mangopearapples> it worked!
<bobweaver>  \o/
<bobweaver> Now go tell your friends :D
<mangopearapples> lol thanks
<reader> hai guys, I configured my virtual box guest os as Bridged adapter  and both guest and host can ping to each other. But the problem is when I disconnected the wifi I can't able to ping each other . how to ping when I am not in a wifi network
<JoseeAntonioR> reader: You mean, when you have no Internet connection?
<reader> JoseeAntonioR, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> reader: You won't be able to, because pings are sent via a local network or via the Internet, and if you don't have one, you won't be able to connect both machines.
<JoseeAntonioR> reader: I know it sounds weird, but having virtualbox is like having one PC next to the other one, even if it's in your actual PC.
<reader> JoseeAntonioR, Is there any solution for ping each other,(host and  guest )
<JoseeAntonioR> reader: If you don't have an Internet connection, nope, sorry.
<reader> JoseeAntonioR, like guest use the host apache2 server
<reader> JoseeAntonioR, I heard that it can possible through host-only settings but I dont know the setups
<JoseeAntonioR> reader: Hmm, not sure, maybe with an ad-hoc network, but as I told you, I'm not sure it'll work.
<reader> JoseeAntonioR, I saw in some videos using these kind of settings
<JoseeAntonioR> reader: I recommend you to watch them again and follow the steps given in them
<JonEdney> Anyone familiar with getting a PCI NIC working on Ubuntu without manufacurer-supported drivers?
<bioterror> all the drivers are mostly not supported by the manufacturer
<JonEdney> I just got an old PC from a friend I'm trying to set up with 12.04 server to learn on, and the network interface jack on the MB don't work, so I went and picked up an NIC, but it dont work either
<JonEdney> Was wondering if anyone knew of a workaround.
<bioterror> grab a 3Com 905C-TX ;)
<bioterror> works out of the box
<bioterror> or any intel device
<JonEdney> I'll have to look into that bioterror, was low on cash so just grabbed a $10 card
<beachbuddah> Hi all - anybody have any idea how to get 3D out of an Radeon 6770 HD on 12.04
<bioterror> install drivers
<beachbuddah> fglrx?
<bioterror> yes, that's probably the "catalyst"
<bioterror> my card is 4350 or something like that I'm using the opensource one
<beachbuddah> yes - it's in and shows as working, but I get messages that I am only 2d or that the driver isn't inswtalled or not working properly
<beachbuddah> there is another?  an opensource?
<ray_> Hello
<beachbuddah> Hello ray
<r4y> I want to know with jack control should I choose to enable realtime process priority or not?
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and I just installed
<r4y> I used jack control before but I am still unsure
<holstein> r4y: if you want realtime
<r4y> What channel should I ask this question?
<holstein> r4y: this one
<r4y> OK, sorry.
<r4y> What do you think?
<holstein> r4y: or #ubuntustudio, or #opensourcemusicians .. but it'll be me answering there too ;)
<holstein> r4y: if you want it, enable it.. i do
<holstein> dont overthink it... just tick the box and proceed ;)
<r4y> LOL, OK I wasn't sure. I know it requires tampering.
<holstein> it shouldnt
<r4y> It's a good thing I made a text file for this on my other hard drive. Is it for how far apart the sound comes out of the speaker from when an instrument is played?, The delay of time. There will always be a delay in time but a great setup will be hard to tell from it.
<holstein> with JACK, thats the least of your concerns
<holstein> r4y: latency
<r4y> I remember having a problem
<r4y> Yes, that's it
<holstein> r4y: probably doesnt matter to most.. if you are using live effects processing, or software synthesisers live you need it
<r4y> It had me going to some text file to change group permissions
<holstein> otherwise, who cares if you hit the play button and it takes half a second to hear it?
<holstein> scoot up closer to the speakers ;)
<holstein> i argue, most folks dont need low latency, but waste a lot of time getting it
<r4y> The only problem is if someone wants to dub over what they recorded
<r4y> I don't have that problem though
<holstein> i typically mix/record and use JACK at like 60+ms
<holstein> but, my rig can do 1.2
<holstein> r4y: nah.. ardour/JACK corrects for latency when overdubbing
<holstein> so, you dont need in in that scenario
<holstein> r4y: just the 2 cases i mentioned above really
<holstein> anything where you need to hear what you are playing in "realtime"
<holstein> hence the name
<r4y> I've never tried. I had trouble with my lightsnake cord, or at least I read that because the lightsnake usb cord has a sound card that it's hard to get 2 sound cards working at the same time but that was a few years ago
<holstein> using 2 cards is more hassle than its worth
<holstein> you can do it pretty easy with pulseaudio though
<holstein> JACK is usually overkill for most things anyways
<r4y> Right. I remember the conversation we had a little. I made notes of it to remember
<holstein> glad you do
<r4y> I didn't make note of the fact that buzzing or humming would happen from using a small jack from the back of the computer. I just remembered
<holstein> theres netjack and jacktrip where you could have 2 machines using different sound devices
<r4y> I wasn't trying to argue with you on that one, sorry
<holstein> r4y: you're welcome to argue all you like :)
<r4y> I don't. You guys are more knowledgeable about computers then I am.
<r4y> I mean I don't want to
<holstein> r4y: your attitude is appreciated
<r4y> I tried Unity. I switch back to Ubuntu 10.04.4
<holstein> in 12.04?
<r4y> Lately I have had some trouble with backing up and I wanted to make sure I knew what Ubuntu distro version I wanted
<r4y> I tried 12.04, yes, I tried Unity and I tried gnome classic but I didn't like it
<holstein> its pretty nice there i think... useable... i dont use it, but its totally useable now... its a matter of time til you just wont like the state of things with gnome2
<holstein> ^^ you can notice that i didnt specify "ubuntu 10.04"
<r4y> the options for appearance aren't to my liking, but maybe that will change
<r4y> They are currently limited
<holstein> gnome2 is limiting as well.. just differently
<r4y> Yes, I was confused about what gnome, but now I know gnome 3 is Unity, or am I wrong?
<holstein> anyways, you dont have to like it.. i dont... i just think its useable now
<holstein> r4y: yeah, gnome3 is just that
<holstein> unity is different
<holstein> r4y: most folks who liked gnome2 are moving to XFCE and doing fine with it
<holstein> xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE
<r4y> It's like anything. It takes time to get used to
<holstein> ubuntustudio 12.04 is ubuntu with XFCE
<holstein> r4y: right, but what im saying is, it actually doesnt take much time sinces its quite similar
<holstein> gnome2 and XFCE
<escott> r4y, gnome3 and unity take similar approaches from a user interaction standpoint, but are different. they use the same set of libraries. if you hate one you will probably hate the other. if you find one midly annoying but mostly good the othe might be what you want
<r4y> I've wondered about sticking to Ubuntu versions that will not have LTS at some point?
<r4y> I am thinking about sticking with Ubuntu 10.04 for good
<holstein> r4y: 12.04 is LTS
<r4y> I've also thought about trying debian
<holstein> r4y: its EOL in less than a year
<holstein> the desktop 12.04 version is EOL
<r4y> What does EOL stand for?
<holstein> end of life
<holstein> r4y: you can use it as long as you like, but updates will not be provided
<holstein> now is the time to snuggle up with 12.04 for 5 years though :)
<r4y> Maybe next time I will try a newer version of Ubuntu through vmware
<r4y> I don't feel that way now, but to each there own
<holstein> r4y: by proxy.. xubuntu 12.04 is an LTS
<r4y> I could try xubuntu through vmware
<r4y> I need to back my other hard drive soon first
<r4y> I am thinking it was my hard drive cable that caused my hard drive to have troubles. I am just glad my info is on the other hard drive instead.
<r4y> I had to switch my CD-rom and cable and my hard drive cable then Ubuntu 10.04 was able to install. It all start though with having trouble writing to this hard drive which makes me think it is the hard drive cable
<r4y> With Spinrite it even said the cable had an error
<r4y> I think
<r4y> Anyways. TY for talking to me holstein.
<kristian-aalborg> hey ppl
<kristian-aalborg> what's the hep ftp client these days?
<kristian-aalborg> filezilla?
<mysteriousdarren> yes'
<Unit193> !info ftp
<Unit193> Terminal client.
<mysteriousdarren> for a gui yes
<kristian-aalborg> I guess they have Firefox funds?
<kristian-aalborg> not that it really matters
<kristian-aalborg> (except it does)
<kristian-aalborg> mysteriousdarren, what would you suggest if it's CLI?
<geirha> lftp or ncftp
<mysteriousdarren> agreed
<mysteriousdarren> kristian-aalborg: do you need a gui? or going for a cli?
<kristian-aalborg> well, I never used ftp that much
<kristian-aalborg> I will probably like both, and then use the CLI more and more
<michaela> i tried to install ubuntu 12.04 on my gateway gt5656 and the boot splash wont work
<mysteriousdarren> kristian-aalborg: filezilla
<synaptix|ubuntu> +1 for filezilla
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-02
<synaptix> * [synaptix] (~synaptix@unaffiliated/synaptix): Daniel
<synaptix> woohooo!
<synaptix> :D
<synaptix> oops
<synaptix> wrong channel sorry lol
<jacky> xd
<jacky> XD
<hokachu> I'm trying to install 11.10 from a USB stick onto a laptop. After choosing to install from USB stick it started running some stuff, and then stopped.
<hokachu> It only said restore soundcard mixer state [fail], everything else is [ok]. at the end is says stopping system v runlevel compatibility
<hokachu> Now it's just sitting there and nothing is happening. Am I supposed to type something? Did it just give up?
<hokachu> I decided to boot live and I managed to get to ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ I don't know what to do.....the page it suggests I look at doesn't exist. If anyone can help, please let me know. Although I have yet to see any "real" activity in this channel.
<Unit193> It's supposed to boot you into a desktop env. During boot, did you see an option to check the CD?
<Unit193> (Yes I know you used USB)
<hokachu> check for errors?
<Unit193> Yep, that's checking to make sure the "burn" went well and there's no missing/corrupt files, first thing to check on error.
<hokachu> yeah, it said there were no errors
<hokachu> can i show you the picture from when i tried to install?
<Unit193> Sure, but may I ask why you went for 11.10?
<hokachu> I tried 12.04 and it gave half a screen. it was really difficult to install with half a screen, but it did eventually install. After that the screen was purple with ubuntu 12.04, then blank. after rebooting it did the same thing
<hokachu> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151597649305103&l=0f4d631a34
<hokachu> That's the photo I took
<Unit193> Did you check a hardware compatibility list to see if the hardware wasn't compatible?
<hokachu> i checked in the forums and saw a lot of acer laptops, but none were the same. the person who was helping me yesterday said it was probably the graphics card, he helped me update some stuff in terminal
<Unit193> Well, if it is in fact the hardware, nothing I can really help with. :/
<hokachu> does it sound like a hardware problem?
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport Did that get linked? Well, depending on what you would call half a screen, could be.
<Unit193> You can also try #ubuntu if you'd like to get support from a second person. (Second take on it)
<hokachu> i am, i tried here because i am super newb
<hokachu> if my laptop isn't on the list then it probaby isn't supported?
<Unit193> That doesn't have to be the case, no.
<Unit193> Are you in "UbuntuFriendly"?
<hokachu> no
<hokachu> just checked, no one was there...
<hokachu> after i use unetbootin o create the usb boot stick, it says to reboot. after rebooting should i do anything else or just remove the stick? maybe i made it wrong...
<Unit193> After unetbootin, you reboot with the stick in the drive, and leave it in for the duration that you use it.
<Unit193> You may have to select it in your boot option/bios
<hokachu> i'm installing on a different laptop
<Unit193> Right, "Safely Remove" is the only thing.
<hokachu> should i try an even older version of ubuntu?
<Unit193> 10.04 as a last shot.
<hokachu> is there any sort of trick i should try first?
<hokachu> from the text part that had ubuntu@ubuntu, is there a command?
<Unit193> startx? Not used stock Ubuntu for a long time now.
<davkbod-ld_> Greetings...ever since I upgraded to 12.04, file winows on the desktop have black on black coloring. If I select an object, I can read that object in black/grey coloring. Where can I fix?
<escott> davkbod-ld_, have you tried unity-2d? sounds like a compositing issue
<davkbod-ld_> As it is, right now window shows icons, but no titles..escott> Seem to also have an issue installing anything...Somethings failing...amd I'm a unix guy, but from way back...my dictionary lacks..
<davkbod-ld_> escott - how do I activate unity-2d?
<davkbod-ld_> but I'm still here..
<escott> !unity2d
<ubot2> Factoid 'unity2d' not found
<escott> !info unity-2d
<escott> davkbod-ld_, i think the package name is unity-2d. install it, then logout and at the login after putting in your username you can select the 2d session
<davkbod-ld_> Give it a shot...Thx.
<rainstake> Hi, I just reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 and am waiting for sudo apt-get upgrade to complete, but I have to I downloaded the tar file for forfox's lastest release and flash's lastes release and need help in running those latter two and putting the upgrade in the background.  Am I making sense?
<rainstake> More precise: I have a two tar files to open and install, firefox and flash.  How, please?
<holstein> i would just a PPA for firefox.. the stable one
<rainstake> I do not know PPA definition.
<holstein> maybe its gone now
<holstein> i would actually be using 12.04 though myself
<rainstake> Me too, but I can't find my CDs and left my usb's at work.
<holstein> rainstake: i would wait til you get a way to do that
<holstein> anything else is a waste of time at this point in my opinion
<holstein> i mean, if you were running 10.04 already, keep running it
<holstein> but, if you are going to set something up, make it 12.04... its LTS too
<rainstake> I see your point, but installing two tar files is but a matter of simple tokens and arguments and I'm only a few steps away from that.  Anybody willing to assist rainstake.
<reader__> rainstake, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-to-install-a-tar-gz-file read this !!
<rainstake> Thank you, reader.
<s-fox> Hello.
<Chingy> Hi
<Chingy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a linpus machine (I've created the usb using linxuslive) - but its not installing when i reboot
<Konstantinos> I have upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 lts. nvidia-current driver works fine. But ctrl-alt-f1 is getting to a screen with graphics messed up. Could you help?
<Chingy> hi is there anyone here?
<Chingy> i have a printer issue i would really love some help with :(
<wojox> what's up
<wojox> which printer
<wojox> Chingy: which model printer
<Chingy> hi
<Chingy> its an Epson TM-T20
<Chingy> Im using the latest ubuntu, but when i click print, the printer status comes up with STOPPED (even thought I dont touch anything)
<Chingy> any ideas?
<wojox> okay the drivers are installed but it can't find the printer?
<Chingy> hi
<Chingy> the drivers are installed and i can print a test page
<Chingy> and it appears on the list ok, when I go to print. The problem is when I print (for example a homepage) it doesnt do anything, and the status comes up with STOPPED
<Chingy> I installed it via a ppd file
<Chingy> any idea wojox? First time with ubuntu and its so frustrating
<wojox> welcome to printing in linux
<wojox> it's not that easy
<Chingy> haha i see that
<wojox> i don't know why you can print a test page but not a file from the web
<wojox> what about a file from your home directory
<Chingy> do you mean a normal file like a document?
<Sidewinder> Chingy, Sometimes the problem is with the web page itself; I remember I had a hell of a time trying to print something from hotmail. Typical.. :-(
<Chingy> ah
<Chingy> it seems to work if i print a file in libreoffice
<Chingy> any idea what that might indicate? if it prints a document fine, but not a webpage or from thunderbird
<Sidewinder> Chingy, I can't give you my undivided attention right now; am in a meeting, sorry.. :-(
<Chingy> eh? sorry i've never been on an irc channel before
<wojox> look in Firefox > File > Print
<wojox> see what its set to
<Chingy> there are two options
<Chingy> Print to File and Epson-TM-T20
<wojox> Is epson marked
<Chingy> the Epson has the location (computer name) and the status says "Rendering Complted"
<wojox> hmmm
<Chingy> not sure whats meant by marked, but its certainly there in the printer panel
<Chingy> these channels are a joke
<RageRiot> hi guy, I've pulled out the Nvidia card fro my ubuntu box and put in a similar spec ati card which acctually operates smoother.
<RageRiot> I just wanted to ask if unity 3d is possible with the open source ati driver
<XxArchangelz> Can anyone help me with my instalation?
<XxArchangelz> I have a Hp proliant dl360 g4 server, and Im trying to install the 12.04 LTS 64 bit os via usb and everytime I try installing I get an error saying it cant mount the cd-rom
<Danaidh> Hey, is this the support channel for less technically aware users?
<Sidewinder> Danaidh, Kinda'.
<Sidewinder> I've seen compiling questions, asked here.
<Danaidh> Well, I've got an issue with my wireless since upgrading to 12.04
<Danaidh> Can't really seem to find a solution easily via Googling, so is this the place to be asking?
<Sidewinder> Danaidh, I've very little experience with wireless trouble-shooting (it just worked), so I'm not the one to ask, sorry.
<Danaidh> Any advice on where to go for that, then?
<Sidewinder> You'd probably be better off trying in #ubuntu, if no one answers here.
<Sidewinder> It's kinda' fast in there, though.
<Danaidh> Alright, sound. Yeah, that's why I came here first.
<Sidewinder> Just state your entire question on one line.
<Sidewinder> And any error messages.
<Danaidh> Plus I've been using Ubuntu for a while but I still wouldn't say I knew anything about the inner workings, personally
<Danaidh> Including chipset and lspci output, etc.?
<Sidewinder> Well, #ubuntu is the [place for you. :-)
<Sidewinder> I'm reasonably certain that they'll get it sorted for you.
<Danaidh> Aye, it's probably just something simple
<Danaidh> But all I get by Google trawling is just stuff telling me to compile my own kernel
<Sidewinder> Danaidh, BTW, did you search ubuntuforums.org as well?
<Danaidh> Yeah I did
<Sidewinder> Yes, I would suggest #u, then..
<Danaidh> Well thanks for the advice anyway
<Sidewinder> My pleasure. :-)
<Danaidh> Off to the madness of #ubuntu
<Sidewinder> I know what you mean..
<zz_paddy> i think i should  be here instead
<Sidewinder> Instead of where?
<zz_paddy> #ubuntu i thought installing services on centos was hard till i started trying to install ubuntu on laptop
<zz_paddy> every site ive been to all have been extracted to usb stick but cant seem to reboot and run from usb ( have made usb stick iso) and when i do extract files its telling me that the live cd files are missing
<zz_paddy> hopefully this next one has the files i need :)
<Sidewinder> zz_paddy, If it's installing and configuring various services, I would think that #ubuntu is the place; probably not a 'beginners' type of issue. Not only that but this channel is rather quiet, now..
<zz_paddy> ohh i see no probs :)
<Sidewinder> That's a good thing!
<Sidewinder> Food! BRB..
<hokachu> I might never be able to leave this channel because I am so beginner.....My goal is to get Ubuntu to install and boot up.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-03
<davkbod-ld__> Greetings..the discussion continues.. I'm seeming to have issues with zoneminder, doesn't want to allow me to install anything..got some log clips.
<davkbod-ld__> I'm trying to resolve a display issue of file windows with black on black, which is making it hard to see.
<davkbod-ld__> but if I can't install any packages...
<davkbod-ld__> bbs
<jedismasher> i was wondering if there was any mp3 encoding software that i could use to broadcast to my icecast server
<fahmyboy> Hi
<fahmyboy> is anyone home?
<mysteriousdarren> yes
<fahmyboy> I have Linux 12.04 installed
<fahmyboy> and all my drivers working
<fahmyboy> and I would like to the next step
<fahmyboy> regarding apps and customization, etc
<mysteriousdarren> fahmyboy: what are you looking to do?
<zmalex> hi. I have a problem repairing my jetty installation. apt-get remove says it's not installed while apt-get install says it is.
<zmalex> Anyway for me to reset it?
<fahmyboy> first thing first, I would like to customize the look and feel and then get used to the linux command line
<mysteriousdarren> fahmyboy: do you like the environment? and how that looks? speed? are you using unity?
<fahmyboy> and then I would like to start learning how to do my most common use cases using Linux.  for example, sync my ipod
<fahmyboy> I like it so far.  I dont mind unity at all. Reminds me of the mac
<fahmyboy> I like the heads up display
<fahmyboy> reminds me of google search for menu items
<fahmyboy> speed is also good.
<mysteriousdarren> fahmyboy: change icons? colors? is that what your looking for?
<bioterror> zmalex, did you install it by using apt-get? or did you use dpkg?
<bioterror> zmalex, you can always use dpkg -P package
<fahmyboy> not just that, widgets that provide system information, etc
<zmalex> bioterror: I used apt-get to install it. But I messed up by removing in manually and now I'm stuck between apt-get install saying it is installed and apt-get remove saying it
<zmalex> it's not there.
<bioterror> removing it manually?
<bioterror> explain more
<bioterror> what did you do
<bioterror> you went to rm -rf files?
<fahmyboy> my Darren.  Those all seems far more important than look and feel
<fahmyboy> I will install those applications first
<fahmyboy> I currently dont have a firewall or an antivirus
<fahmyboy> Should I install all those from command line or through the Software Centre?
<mysteriousdarren> fahmyboy: how are you most comfortable? gui for most people is easier
<zmalex> bioterror: Yup :)
<zmalex> So the package manager is now pretty confused
<bioterror> zmalex, force reinstall it
<zmalex> bioterror: I tried apt-get install --reinstall jetty
<zmalex> bioterror: How do I go about forcing it?
<bioterror> sudoa apt-get install --force-yes jetty
<bioterror> could that do it
<bioterror> -a
<zmalex> -a?
<zmalex> oh
<zmalex> got it
<fahmyboy> I would like to get more comfortable with the command line as it seems most internet help results in a sudo command
<fahmyboy> and I would like to start understanding what those mean
<mysteriousdarren> sudo apt-get something usually you can learn that later.
<zmalex> bioterror: Reading package lists... Done
<zmalex> Building dependency tree
<zmalex> Reading state information... Done
<zmalex> jetty is already the newest version.
<zmalex> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<zmalex> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<zmalex> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<zmalex> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<zmalex> Setting up jetty (6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1) ...
<zmalex>  * jetty is not installed
<zmalex> invoke-rc.d: initscript jetty, action "start" failed.
<zmalex> dpkg: error processing jetty (--configure):
<zmalex>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<zmalex> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mysteriousdarren> go in the software center this time.
<zmalex> sorry about the dump
<bioterror> zmalex, now you can slap yourself on your both cheecks :D
<zmalex> done
<bioterror> one for removing files with rm -rf and one for flooding ;)
<bioterror> zmalex, you probably have that file under /var/cache/apt/archives/
<fahmyboy> mysteriousdarren: thank you for all your help btw
<fahmyboy> which firewall do you install?
<zmalex> bioterror: what does that mean? What can I do with it?
<bioterror> zmalex, go to that location and locate the jetty
<mysteriousdarren> fahmyboy: I would recommend firestarter for you
<zmalex> bioterror: Found it
<bioterror> zmalex, dpkg -i --force-all jetty-something.deb
<fahmyboy> ok, installing
<zmalex1> bioterror: Sorry. Managed to quit irc
<mysteriousdarren> fahmyboy: there are many different themes to try out, and docks instead of panels
<bioterror> Thu11:35 <bioterror> zmalex, dpkg -i --force-all jetty-something.deb
<zmalex1> thanks
<fahmyboy> are these instead or in addition to Unity?
<zmalex1> bioterror: Ok. It seemed to do something. But the folder structure doesn't look right. Any other steps?
<bioterror> what?
<zmalex1> bioterror: apt-get built a different structure then I get using dpkg.
<bioterror> apt-get uses dpkg for installing packages
<zmalex1> hmm. do i need to run a config step?
<bioterror> zmalex1, did it install it?
<zmalex1> it finished without errors
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> now sudo apt-get purge jetty
<zmalex1> get error
<bioterror> !pastebin | zmalex1
<ubot2> zmalex1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zmalex1> I need to run now.
<zmalex1> bioterror: I'll try to catch up later. Have a meeting now.
<zmalex1> Thanks for your hlep
<zmalex1> help
<mysteriousdarren> fahmyboy: you mean using unity as a desktop environment? or change that?
<mysteriousdarren> fahmyboy: http://www.unixmen.com/201204-top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-2/
<fahmyboy> Thanks Darren
<mysteriousdarren> fahmyboy: your welcome
<fahmyboy> Darren-Are you still around?
<r4y> I am having hard drive troubles and want to update grub to get init back but I can't mount it from a live cd
<r4y> It has Ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> r4y: i would test the hard drive and make sure its good
<r4y> gaelfx is currently helping my on the ubuntu channel
<r4y> I ran the 3 tests it had and it passed
<holstein> r4y: i would just run one test, and i would expect it to take over an hour
<r4y> One of the tests took a little more than an hour
<r4y> It still said no bad sectors
<holstein> then, you can run the live cd, run sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> if its listed there, then mount it using the command line and report errors
<r4y> I couldn't get it to mount using disk utility before using the live cd
<holstein> r4y: cool.. try from the command line, and report errors, and we can see whats going on
<holstein> r4y: gparted is the tool to use
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964736/
<r4y> are you on the ubuntu channel as well?
<holstein> r4y: is that what you expect to see?
<holstein> r4y: is the drive listed?
<holstein> i see 2 drives, one is fat32
<r4y> Because like I said gaelfx is currently helping my on the ubuntu channel
<holstein> r4y: cool.. let me know if you need any help from me
<r4y> O, I am sorry, I have a flah drive plugged in for making notes
<holstein> you mount from the command line, tel me the erros, and we're done
<r4y> Sorry, I really did want help from you. He said use pastebinit, so I am installing it but it is stuck installing
<holstein> r4y: just put it in pastebin.. you dont *need* pastebinit.. if its hanging you up
<r4y> OK, that's what I thought
<r4y> I am trying to go back to where he and I left off by reading back on what he said
<holstein> r4y: sure.. or just mount the drive, assuming its showing up in fdisk..
<r4y> OK, sorry, I just wanted to see this line he said to make sure I didn't miss anything important, sorry : quote "type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit -- paste the url here, so the channel can see"
<r4y> That's neat
<r4y> I made note of it
<r4y> OK, sorry about that
<r4y> I will un-mount my flash drive and try again
<holstein> r4y: if you dont see the drive in fdisk, you wont be able to mount it
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964754/
<holstein> r4y: is that the drive you are trying to mount?
<r4y> Yes
<r4y> Or at least I think so
<holstein> r4y: make certain
<r4y> I don't see any other hard drive connected, so I am assuming yes
<holstein> r4y: assume nothing
<holstein> r4y: make certain... this is your hardware, and you dont want to waste hours mounting a drive that is not connected
<r4y> "/dev/sda1 is what I think it is, but it is connected. It is shown as a 315 GB filesystem under places and 320 under Diskd Utitilty"
<holstein> r4y: cool... its mounted then
<r4y> No, under disk utility it is shown as busy and is not mounted
<holstein> r4y: close *everything* and mount it from the terminal and report errors
<r4y> "sudo mount /dev/sda1", what am I missing?
<r4y> I haven't used it yet
<holstein> r4y: where you want it to be mounted
<r4y> "/mnt/ubuntu"
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mount-drive-from-command-line-ubuntu-linux/
<r4y> I was following a giude that made the dir I pasted here
<r4y> Ah, OK
<r4y> What's "df -H"
<holstein> r4y: flags.. i would need to refer to a wiki or the man page
<holstein> i *dont* copy and paste commands without researching them
<r4y> so should I just do "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu" then?
<holstein> r4y: do what you feel comfortable doing... that is what i would do, and then i would troubleshoot the errors
<intore> hi, i need to mount a remote fs and i created this script but am not sure is correct. first of all, how do i have to do to have a script that runs at the boot?
<holstein> intore: you can add them in the GUI... should be "startup" or "sessions"... something like that depending on what operating system you are running
<r4y> Cool, I am waiting for the terminal to do something. I may need to make note of this and come back after reboot the live cd, because I had tried to mount it using Disk Utility but a window popped up saying it timed out
<r4y> so I assumed which you are right I should assume anything would be OK
<r4y> I shouldn't assume I ment
<r4y> fixed: so I assumed which you are right I shouldn't assume anything would be OK
<r4y> I will wait for the terminal for a while though
<holstein> r4y: no need
<intore> holstein, i've 11.10. i found a little howto: copy the script in /etc/init.d/ and type sudo update-rc.d monta.sh defaults. Could be correct?
<holstein> intore: is it working?
<r4y> no need for what?, I am sorry
<intore> holstein, no but i don't know if is for incorrect script or about this procedure
<holstein> intore: i would suggest trying the GUI i mentioned
<intore> holstein, i don't know how is with GUI
<holstein> r4y: no need to "wait on the terminal" it should take at most a few seconds to mount.. restarting is not a bad idea
<r4y> OK, OK, ha ha ha, I should have known, duh
<r4y> I'll back back
<r4y> O No
<holstein> intore: its really similar to what i said, though im not sure what operating system you are using
<holstein> in gnome2 i beleive is called "sessions".. but i would just search or find "startup" and add and test
<intore> holstein, ubuntu 11.10
<holstein> intore: so, you are in unity?
<holstein> or gnome?
<intore> holstein, gnome
<holstein> intore: ok.. it was called sessions in 10.04... but you'll find it
<intore> holstein, but is it a folder or what?
<holstein> intore: its a GUI.. its got a box... you type the command you want to have start with your session
<intore> holstein, i don't understand, am sorry. am newbie
<holstein> intore: its in the menu... or it was.. in the system tab.. its either "sessions" or "startup" or "startup session"
<r4y> I can't get into the irc ubuntu logs to find a link I was using which I should have pasted into the text file on my flash drive
<bioterror> if you're kind enough, I might grep it
<holstein> r4y: big picture for me what exactly you are trying to do
<r4y> I guess I don't need it.
<r4y> but that doesn't mean I wouldn't have asked with a please
<r4y> I want to make a directory with the terminal but I also wanted the link, but like I said I guess I don't need it
<holstein> r4y: no.. what are you trying to do?
<holstein> you want to make a directory to troubleshoot the mounting issue
<holstein> whats the goal?
<holstein> mkdir is the "make directory" command
<r4y> make a directory to mount to, if it was me I would do gksudo nautilus because I don't use the make dir command
<r4y> It's not that I don't want to use the commandline though
<holstein> r4y: you dont have to.. just dont get side tracked making a directory when thats not the issue
<holstein> r4y: what are you trying to do?
<r4y> I wanted the link not just because for making a command, but it's just a link
<holstein> mkdir /path/to/file
<holstein> r4y: good luck! i gotta run :)
<r4y> make "mkdir /mnt/ubuntu" or what ever
<r4y> TY
<r4y> take care
<r4y> I did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu and it's still blinking
<r4y> bioterror, could you fish the link I want that I posted on the Ubuntu channel which was from the Ubuntu forums, pretty please?
<r4y> I just found this link: http://superuser.com/questions/278864/cant-mount-hard-drive-ubuntu
<r4y> This is an ext4 hard drive I think
<r4y> It is
<r4y> OMG, I got my hard drive mixed up. I still have my data
<r4y> I wondering what happened though with that other hard drive
<r4y> sorry for my bad typing as usual
<r4y> Well, I have another hard drive I can use to back up. And I am thinking of using the bad hard drive like a flash drive
<r4y> I mean the one with no grub
<r4y> when I say bad, spinrite said it is good
<r4y> I gotta go
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<reader_> hai guys , how to access host ( 11.10 ) apache sever from guest ( xp) .guest os is setup-ed as host-only and can able to ping to host .
<reader_> hai guys , how to access host ( 11.10 ) apache sever from guest ( xp) .guest os is setup-ed as host-only and can able to ping to host .
<reader_> how to access host apache server from virtual box guest os ?
<geirha> reader_: Should just be a matter of typing in the local ip address of your host
<reader_> geirha, I can able to browse the server in host os and guest os when it is setup-ed as bridged
<reader_> geirha, But in the case of bridged I can't able to ping when I am not in any networkd
<drschumtzenberg> hello everyone, i have a question : what patching a router mean?
<geirha> reader_: In your host, click the network icon and select connection information. What's the IP address?
<reader_> geirha, 192.168.2.103
<geirha> And in the guest, if you try to open http://192.168.2.103/  what happens?
<reader_> geirha, /var/www /intex.html file is rendering
<reader_> geirha, sorry its only work in host only sorry my bad
<reader_> geirha, in guest its not showing anything
<geirha> Nothing? not even errors?
<reader_> geirha, the page cannot be displayed
<reader_> geirha, cannot find server or DNS error internet explore
<geirha> ah ok.
<geirha> I just tested here with a NATed guest, and there it works. Any particular reason you don't want to use NAT?
<reader_> geirha, bcoz when I use NAT I cant able to ping from host to guest
<reader_> geirha, I just want to use the host server as another pc in same network
<stlsaint> heyo
<davkbod-ld__> Online
<davkbod-ld__> Once you run the Unity 2-D panel by clicking on it, how do you access the panel? other than text in top bar changing from black to green (even harder to read) don't know control methods
<davkbod-ld__> to chnge colors, need to address color scheme for windows elements (title bar, menus, etc)
<Kristoffer> can anyone help me with installing the latest version of ubuntu on my laptop?
<davkbod-ld__> at moment, tilebar is black on white (black text on white backround), however, file window (right pane) is black on black. Icons in the file window are grey and yellow, and if I select one, name of file or directory appears in black/grey.  a
<Kristoffer> i would very much appreciate some help asap
<davkbod-ld__> Kristoffer - has your laptop a CD/DVD player
<davkbod-ld__> ?
<Kristoffer> no
<davkbod-ld__> USB port?
<Kristoffer> i installed the .iso file on a thumb drive, but it won't appear when i boot my laptop
<davkbod-ld__> sounds like laptop not seeing USB Port.
<Kristoffer> yes, and i don't know what to do
<davkbod-ld__> USB Ports usable otherwise?
<Kristoffer> i tried installing the "easy windows installer" from the ubuntu website, but it doesn't work
<Kristoffer> yes, they are working
<davkbod-ld__> What model laptop, who make?
<Kristoffer> asus
<Kristoffer> asus ul30a
<davkbod-ld__> Have a seat, I'll be a moment..
<Kristoffer> thanks
<Kristoffer> anyone norwegians here, who might help?
<Kristoffer> any*
<davkbod-ld__> If you stick a USB stick in with, say , pictures, could you see those files?
<Kristoffer> yes, everything is working when the computer is on. only problem is that my laptop doesn't detect the thumbdrive when i boot
<Kristoffer> it just boots windows directly, without giving me an option to choose otherwise
<davkbod-ld__> OK, have you looked at BIOS settings? Some BIOS will not allow you to boot from a USB.
<davkbod-ld__> But there's usually a setting to allow it to happen..
<davkbod-ld__> Other BIOSs allow you to during the boot process, press an F-Key to enable booting from other than HD..they might even have Boot Order..
<davkbod-ld__> Check those out...
<davkbod-ld__> Not sure about ASUS, but Dell the F-key is F-12 for BIOS Boot menu
<Kristoffer> yeah, i know about the f-12 option, but during booting there is no time or option to push it
<davkbod-ld__> What happens if you hit delete (DEL) key while booting??
<Kristoffer> nothing. tried f-12, esc, delete, ctrl+alt+delete
<Fyodorovna> Kristoffer, you hit the boot menu key prompt after the power on during the bios gui which may tell you the key or keys to hit to choose to boot from
<Fyodorovna> menu
<Kristoffer> problem is that when i start my computer, it jumps right to the windows logo and then i log in. I have no opportunity at all to actually push f-12. i have done this on other computers, which say that "press f-12 blabla" durin booting, but my laptop doesn't
<Fyodorovna> Kristoffer, not all computers use f12 look up the manula for this computer on line opr boot from menu key prompts.
<davkbod-ld__> OK, what happens if you try pressing F-8, or F-10
<Kristoffer> I will reboot and try, thanks for the help so far!
<Fyodorovna> some times it is a number of keys so I would look it up rather then hunt and peck to be honest.
<Djeff-o> Hello. I can't format a usb stick to ext2, ext3 or ext4 using gparted. When I remove the it and re-insert it again i get the following message: "Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Djeff-o>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Djeff-o>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog -  try   dmesg | tail  or so"
<Djeff-o> Hello. I can't format a usb stick to ext2, ext3 or ext4 using gparted
<Djeff-o> that is the error message
<Djeff-o>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog -  try   dmesg | tail  or so"
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-04
<s-fox> Hello.
<zmalex> bioterror: Hi. I managed to resolve my apt-get problem
<zmalex> bioterror: This link was very helpful. http://journalxtra.com/linuxsanity/fixing-the-dreaded-errors-were-encountered-while-processing-errors-1495/
<zmalex> bioterror: Also I suffered from an install that didn't finish correctly due to updatedb being run on a mapped drive in my wm. So it thought that some files were already installed. Removing the mounted drive and runing a updatedb synched the fs and allowed me to do a fresh install of jetty.
<zmalex> bioterror: Anyway. Thanks for your help and if anyone has the same problems you can tell them how to fix it ;)
<tdn> I have a Kubuntu VM in virtualbox. It has suddenly stopped automatically adjusting the screen resolution when I resize the VM window. I have vboxadditions installed. How do I fix this? Is this a problem that should be addressed in vbox or in KDE?
<Ryoshia> anyone here?
<Ryoshia> ??
<holstein> Ryoshia: you can just ask.. its saves time
<Ryoshia> ok thanks
<Ryoshia> I am having some issues upgrading from Jaunty Jackalope to the newest version of ubuntu
<Ryoshia> it's telling me that my repository indexes aren't available anymore
<Ryoshia> I just turned on this computer in a couple of days, to give Ubuntu another go, after a couple of years of not using it..
<holstein> Ryoshia: yup
<holstein> Ryoshia: jaunty is EOL
<Ryoshia> so I went and tried to do some updates so I could have it up and running (I.E. Graphics Card drivers and such), and I can't even access those..
<holstein> you would need to go jaunty to karmic to lucid, then to 12.04
<holstein> Ryoshia: the easiest is to just backup (as you should before doing any major upgrade) and do a fresh install
<Ryoshia> which would require an ISO image and USB thumb drive, or CD (well for this PC a thumb drive)
<Ryoshia> right?
<Ryoshia> or can I do that from the terminal XD
<holstein> Ryoshia: you'll need to install it.. those are 2 methods
<Ryoshia> I am a completely new to Ubuntu -_-
<holstein> Ryoshia: yeah?... jaunty is quite old
<Ryoshia> well.. I messed around with it a couple of months while I was in the Navy back in like 2010
<Ryoshia> but..
<Ryoshia> I was having resolution issues with this netbok
<holstein> Ryoshia: if you have no data in jaunty, just let that go then, and do a fresh install of 12.04
<holstein> you'll download the iso, and install from CD or USB... is that an issue?
<Ryoshia> nope it isn't..
<holstein> Ryoshia: thats the best way... upgrading what you have, best case, on really nice internet could take days
<Ryoshia> I'm just concerned that this PC might not be able to handle 12.04 because it is like a two year old netbook XD
<holstein> Ryoshia: you can try it live.. you have no data anyways.. so install and see
<Sidewinder> Don't forget to md5sum the ISO, prior to burning/copying.
<holstein> Ryoshia: i say, you'll be find.. you can try one of the more lean environments, xubuntu lubuntu
<holstein> you just get ubuntu installed, and go from there ... i would expect performance to generally increase
<holstein> you'll be fine*
<Ryoshia> md5sum?
<Ryoshia> what's MD5sum?
<holstein> Ryoshia: if you have any issues with the install, you can come and we can help you verify the image you downloaded
<Ryoshia> I'm downloading it from the official Ubuntu site as we speak.
<holstein> if you'd like to research md5 sum checking and verify that before you burn, thats a good step
<Sidewinder> !md5sum | Ryo
<ubot2> Ryo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder> !hashes | Ryoshia
<ubot2> Ryoshia: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/9.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Ryoshia> oh XD
<Sidewinder> Hope that helps. :-)
<Ryoshia> now here's a question... how would I go about getting the Intel video drivers XD
<holstein> Ryoshia: intel is typically well supported, and "just works"
<Sidewinder> They should already be there.
<Ryoshia> so I can actually get Ubuntu to fit my screen XD
<holstein> Ryoshia: again, if you have any issues, just come here
<Ryoshia> because right now my desktop is WAAY too big for my screen I can't see everything ><
<holstein> Ryoshia: thats "resolution" .. you can have the resolution set to something thta is not appropriate for you with *any* driver
<Ryoshia> when I lower it.. it doesn't work either..
<holstein> Ryoshia: should see a "display" or "monitor" icon somewhere
<holstein> Ryoshia: cool.. you can report on how that "doesnt work" and we can go from there
<holstein> assuming 12.04 is not working for you
<Ryoshia> it's not the resolution my monitor isn't recognized
<Ryoshia> it's unknown
<Ryoshia> that's the issue I believe Ubuntu doesn't recognize the monitor
<holstein> Ryoshia: again.. after installin 12.04, we can troubleshoot
<holstein> Ryoshia: i assure you have have acceptable resolution on several intel netbooks, and have since karmic or so
<holstein> i have 1024x600 which works quite well right now
<holstein> you could have copied and pasted something at some point to try and "fix" something that is actualy making things worse
<holstein> you could have a kernel that doesnt support your hardware.. best thing is to install 12.04, and we can troubleshoot if needed
<Sidewinder> Looks like he's currently using Pidgin.
<x__> hi need some help tryin to switch off acpi to do install, getting an error tosh_acpi not  found and install freeze at 87% using natty
<holstein> x__: i would refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI , and maybe consider trying 12.04 live
<x__> holstein: tks for answering, using backbox which is natty
<holstein> x__: i would try ubuntu.. could be custom kernels breaking functionality
<holstein> or Server : irc.autistici.org Channel : #backbox
<x__> system is booting live dvd no prob. it is during install that i hit a wall
<x__> i/m trying to change acpi setting. was told to hit e but not sure when?
<bioterror> hit shift
<bioterror> and edit grub line with e
<x__> is this in live system?
<x__> never mind got it tks
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-05
<davkbod-ld> Once you run the Unity 2-D panel by clicking on it through the DASH, how do you access the panel intself? Other than text in top bar changing from black to green and getting blurred even (even harder to read) I don't see any difference. I don't know control methods used to involk it, or interact with it.
<Fyodorovna> davkbod-ld, you have to chose ubuntu 2d at the login window to use it.
<Fyodorovna> there is a gear that has a dropdown
<Fyodorovna> choose*
<davkbod-ld> Hi Fyodor, Seen you before.. I don't see the gear...
<davkbod-ld> unless you're taling about the DASH icon.
<davkbod-ld> talking
<races1986> Hi Everyone, I bought a new computer and wnat to install ubuntu server there to convert it to a file and print server. That compuer is currently running windows 7, what should I do to keep more than 1 Tb of music and videos there while installing ubuntu server?
<fahmyboy> hi all
<fahmyboy> anyone know why sound quality is so bad in skype for ubuntu?
<jenenliu> hello,everyone
<Fanshawe> Hi all, I need some help with Firefox and Evolution. Both are just eating up disk space and I'm not sure how to make them stop.
<shahan> sharif: welcome :)
<sharif> hmm
<sharif> bolen vi
<shahan> sharif: COME IN PRIVATE
<sharif> shahan vii
<sharif> ami sharif
<shahan> sharif: come private
<shahan> sharif: check at the top . I send you a private msg
<sharif> come private dibo ki koray
<sharif> ok
<sharif> hyy'
<sharif> 'helllo any
<Yos> just ask your questions mate
<Yos> Is 64-bit more resource dependent than 32-bit ie, does 64-bit Ubuntu require more RAM ?
<pip__> wher can I find the md5 sum for the 32bit non-pae mini iso?
<pip__> where, even
<Sidewinder> Tried here?
<Sidewinder> !hashes
<ubot2> See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/9.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Sidewinder> pip__, Or, perhaps here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<pip__> yeah, tried the hashes page, I'll give the suggested links a try.  Thanks very much, I always lose the mini hashes
<J6Remy> anyone have a moment to help with installing the "source tree"?
<J6Remy> anyone? no? lol
<wylde> J6Remy: what "source tree"
<J6Remy> http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html having some difficulties, lol
<wylde> J6Remy: at what point are you having the problem?
<J6Remy> at this part, "repo init -u https://android.googlesource.com/platform/manifest"
<wylde> what error are you getting?
<J6Remy> it shoots back this, Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/home/jeremyray/bin/repo", line 91, in <module>     import readline ImportError: No module named readline
<wylde> J6Remy: just to clarify, you went through the instructios to install the repo client step by step?
<J6Remy> yes. I did. step-by-step.
<wylde> J6Remy: and you created your working directory as described I assume?
<J6Remy> yes,
<wylde> J6Remy: sorry for all the questions but I find it best to ask :) You also cd into that working directory before using issuing the repo command?
<J6Remy> No, questions are good. makes it where I can double check my steps, lol Yeah I cd'd into the directory it shoots the same error
<J6Remy> or it says "repo" isnt a proper command
<wylde> J6Remy: hmmm ok... moment
<wylde> oh?
<J6Remy> thats what I said, lol
<wylde> what happens if you just typr 'repo' in terminal? I'm starting to suspect that the ~/bin directory isn't in your $PATH
<J6Remy> jeremyray@ubuntu:~$ repo No command 'repo' found, did you mean:  Command 'rep' from package 'rep' (universe)  Command 'repl' from package 'nmh' (universe)  Command 'repl' from package 'mailutils-mh' (universe) repo: command not found
<wylde> J6Remy: ahh ok, you issued the PATH=~/bin:$PATH command correct? If so and it's giving that error a logout and back in may help
<tsimpson> or just use ~/bin/repo
<J6Remy> yes, I executed the PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<sary> Salutation.
<wylde> exactly you can use it like tsimpson said. To make the Path permanent you'd have to add it to ~/.profile http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<J6Remy> ok I will try
<sary> so , i've followed few steps from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<sary> N: Unable to locate package Keytouch
<wylde> sary: #ubuntu is much more active. I'd suggest you ask in there. Just be sure to provide some details with your question so people are able to help you.
<sary> Sure , will do .
<sary> wylde: thank you.
<wylde> !find keytouch
<wylde> gah! no ubottu in here?
<wylde> guess not.
<Unit193> ubot2 in here
<ubot2> Factoid 'in here' not found
<wylde> Unit193: yeah but does ubot2 have the same factoids?
<wylde> ubot2
<Unit193> They are supposed to be in sync, otherwise it's a bug.
<Unit193> PackageInfo may not work though, I don't know.
<wylde> Unit193: ahh alrighty
<wylde> ubots info keytouch
<wylde> ubot2 info keytouch
<ubot2> wylde: keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure extra function keys in multimedia keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-11 (maverick), package size 168 kB, installed size 864 kB
<wylde> ubot2 info keytouch precise
<ubot2> wylde: 'precise' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty
<wylde> uhhhhh
<Unit193> Hah, but them in either #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-bots
<wylde> odd, lol
<sary> I've failed a bug against " gnome-settings-daemon " , but am not sure if it's assigned to  the right package.
<sary> !bug #995185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995185 in gnome-settings-daemon "Mutlimedia keys Disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995185
<wylde> bah the only keytouch in find for precise is the keytouch-editor
<wylde> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=keytouch
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-06
<b_dub> hi all
<stlsaint> b_dub: hey
<Yos> hey stlsaint
<stlsaint> Yos: hello
<Yos> what is the offtopic channel for ubuntu-beginnners ?
<stlsaint> Yos: #ubuntu-beginners-team
<b_dub> quick question, without too much involved, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 on another computer here...  actually just now got it to load up.... and it's asking if i want to upgrade to 12.04...  i haven't installed anything else on it yet...  in fact it was a mutt a cousin tossed my way and is just now back in working order...  i don't really have any plans for it other than trying to get some cool compiz graphics going on it (my cur
<deper29> hi, I installed ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, and when I installed my proper video drivers, the resolution of my splash screen and grub turn terrible. is there a fix for this?
<deper29> I follewed the directions here, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml and it kind of fixed it. my splash screen has the proper resolution for the logo, but the screen is the wrong size and doesn't actually fill my monitor. grub is still the wrong resolution as well
<bioterror> someone is doing /list or something and client cant throttle it
<benonsoftware> It's tqwice as bad as when Jacky was playing up :P
<bioterror> no it is not
<bioterror> as jacky was flooding few channels where I was too
<bioterror> sardonyx, stop what ever you're doing!
<bioterror> sorry sardonyx
<bioterror> satyanash,  stop what ever you're doing!
<benonsoftware> :P
<bioterror> $##fix_your_connection
<bioterror> Unit193, ^
<bioterror> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, DarkwingDuck, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> no ones here
<benonsoftware> :P
<benonsoftware> Isn't Unit193 a op?
<Muhammed-Rummane> hi
<Muhammed-Rummane> all
<Muhammed-Rummane> can anyone help me
<madlatvian> hello
<Sidewinder> Mornin'.
<madlatvian> night here
<madlatvian> side are you on unity or gnomw
<madlatvian> gnome
<Sidewinder> 10.04.
<Sidewinder> Which is gnome2.
<madlatvian> k
<madlatvian> I work with aix hpux so i like to try the latest x
<Sidewinder> What ever works best.. :)
<madlatvian> don't like them but like to see what is going on
<madlatvian> terminal always works
<madlatvian> where are you from obviously a different hemisphere
<Sidewinder> Pennsylvania, US; and you?
<madlatvian> Brisbane Australia
<Sidewinder> Kewl.
<madlatvian> been to the US a couple of times mostly to ski
<madlatvian> we got an Australian in the number one music chart first time in a while I've heard
<Sidewinder> Kinda' off topic for this channel.. :)
<silverlion> good day everyone. anyone experience with chromium getting chrashes while watching flash videos?
<madlatvian> yeah probably
<Sidewinder> silverlion, I don't use chromium, sorry.. :(
<silverlion> Sidewinder: problem exists with Firefox too
<madlatvian> I have a blue problem with you tube anyone know anything about that
<madlatvian> hey Sidewinder I think any topic is cool ?
<Sidewinder> silverlion, I'm not that accomplished at trouble-shooting flash problems; it always has 'just worked', on this old antique, of mine. :(
<Sidewinder> madlatvian, There are channels, specifically for chit-chat; #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-beginners-team leap to mind. Not that it's that busy, in here, today. :-)
<kristian-aalborg> cheers
<kristian-aalborg> so, I'm on Lucid
<kristian-aalborg> and I need a simple text editor, but both Abiword and Ted won't really work
<Sidewinder> gedit is probably installed, by default, if that works for you.
<Unit193> Simple would be nano or leafpad.
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, I'm starting to think Gedit too
<kristian-aalborg> or this could be my reason to go Vim
<kristian-aalborg> (which I have wanted to do for years)
<Unit193> Since you're looking for more of an advanced one, scite or geany?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm not really looking for advanced, Vim is what you make it :)
<kristian-aalborg> but will look into those, Unit193
<madlatvian>   I think you should learn Vi
<madlatvian> not vim
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> vim > vi
<Sidewinder> By one letter..
<kristian-aalborg> the "m" supposedly means "(i)mproved"
<bioterror> yes
<madlatvian> ibm only had vi
<bioterror> ? :D
<madlatvian> anyon=e in brisbane a grad ????
<kristian-aalborg> okay,
<kristian-aalborg> so I have a bunch of folders with one image in each... I want thubms of those images
<kristian-aalborg> what do I do?
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: i dont understand what you mean?
<kristian-aalborg> I want to see thumbnails of the pictures in all these folders in one place
<stlsaint> oh...crap i dunno
<kristian-aalborg> I'm starting to think feh might be able to do it, but it's a bit tricky to use
<kristian-aalborg> stlsaint, feh -r -. /foo/
<kristian-aalborg> -. is an obscure thing to use, but...
<stlsaint> lol i never heard of feh
<kristian-aalborg> it is great, unfortunately I think development stopped
<stlsaint> any folks viable with networking in here?
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: man i didnt see you sneak in here
<kristian-aalborg> stlsaint, there's a #networking, I believe
<kristian-aalborg> I was kicked from it once, first and only time it has happened :O
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: i thought about that but thats a networking channel for worldwide networking issues. Probably more crowded than ubuntu main
<kristian-aalborg> no
<stlsaint> hrm, alright i will check
<stlsaint> guess i was redirected else where
<paul_> hi all does anyone know how to make my brother network printer work?
<stlsaint> paul_: if it doesnt plug and play...nope
<trinikrono> ubuntu cant do network printers?
<stlsaint> trinikrono: oh, well yea
<stlsaint> what model printer
 * trinikrono nudges paul_ 
<stlsaint> lol sorry wrong person
<stlsaint> paul_: what model printer?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-29
<pepi_> hello
<pepi_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pepi_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pepi_> aaaaaaaaaaa
<pepi_> aaaaaaa
<pepi_> aaa
<pepi_> aa
<pepi_> a
<pepi_> kasksks
<pepi_> anyone here
<pepi_> need some help pls
<pepi_> wtf?
<vern> kkk
<vern> ok
<vern> is anybody willing to give me some advice
<vern> i need help installingdriver for wireless card
<wilee-nilee> vern, run in the terminal lspci if it is a interior card to identify or lsusb if a usb.
<vern> no its a usb
<wilee-nilee> vern, Identify it with lsusb or however you need to.
<vern> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<wilee-nilee> vern, In general realtek are a difficult you need a wrapper and drivers, you might consider getting one that plugs and works.
<vern> ok
<wilee-nilee> vern, What ubuntu release are you using
<wilee-nilee> I can try to get you some links for what you have now, but am not real up on realtek
<vern> Im runniong suse sled 11 but looks like their forum is dead
<vern> I might just switch to ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> vern, Ah, you are going to want help from a suse user really or at least people who know the setups.
<vern> this one came with my laptop
<vern> But I think everyone has same problems with this chipset
<vern> The one that is in kernel cannot work together with the other one
<vern> Thnx anyway
<wilee-nilee> no problem, if it were me I would just get one that works easily.
<vern> too late now haha
<vern> I wanted this one cause this one suposed to be strongest
<vern> now  I have to make it work or sell it back
<verne> mm
<vern> hi
<rostam> Hi what is required disk space for the ubuntu desktop ? thanks
<geirha> around 5G is the minimum, but you won't be able to install much software with that little space. I'd recommend at least 20G
<isiah> rostam: whatcha planning?
<tannji> yep, I have 13.04 and a handful of programs installed, sitting at 5.4gb
<rostam> isiah: for video game only thanks
<rostam> geirha: thanks
<isiah> did something really fascinating just occur on this channel?
<Unit193> Talk of video games?  I wouldn't say that much.
<isiah> I am seeing a lot of sets mode stuff
<Unit193> Spring cleaning.
<isiah> fair enough
<isiah> I clean my cube and work bench every monday morning first thing. For fear of being drowned in postit notes and screwdrivers
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-30
<opuscontinuum> adding a networked printer?
<holstein> opuscontinuum: is that "how do i add a network printer" ?
<holstein> opuscontinuum: what printer? what operating system?
<opuscontinuum> ubuntu, printer uses a web service
<holstein> opuscontinuum: ubuntu what? what printer?..
<holstein> this is how i use my 2 network printers.. by IP
<holstein> an hp and a brother
<holstein> i just used the printer wizard and added..
<opuscontinuum> ubuntustudio 13.04 printer is a brother and hp as well.
<holstein> opuscontinuum: just use the wizard..
<holstein> i set mine to static IPS's
<holstein> IP's*
<opuscontinuum> yeah i just had to boot my printer off network for a sec, should I just use the generic(recommended) driver or try and find one
<holstein> opuscontinuum: i usually try ones til they work, unless i can bypass using a driver
<noob> hi
<noob> need some help with log files
<Guest80263> hi
<Guest80263> need some help with log files
<Guest80263> can someone help me please?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-01
<groober> hello
<fr33r1d3> hello
<groober> i'm having a
<groober> problem  trying to get ubuntu 13.04 on a flash drive
<groober> i'm using os x 10.7
<groober> and disk utility
<groober> it says more or less
<groober> (translated) "impossible to validate source - invalid argument"
<groober> i validated sha-1 of the image. it's correct
<fr33r1d3> I don't have OS X, but have you looked down to the right at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<groober> i found a guide at ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx i'm trying
<groober> sudo command tell me i'm not in the sudoers
<groober> i used su, this is solved, but there is a new issue
<groober> "/bin/dd: /bin/dd: cannot execute binary file"
<groober> i'm trying to get ubuntu on flash drive
<groober> via os x
<groober> guide at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<groober> i'm stuck at step 8: Execute sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<groober> dd: /dev/rdisk1: Permission denied
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-02
<benw909909> mchlbhm there yet?
<yeehi> I want my SSD to be / partition. In the tower there will be a HDD, too. I would like to mount that as though it is an external drive. What partition would I mount that on, during installation? for example, /media/myusername/bigdisk
<SnowmanX11> yeehi: how the big HDD formatted?
<SnowmanX11> I would just let to stay in during the installation and the ubuntu will recognize it as external drive and will be unmountable with small triangle in the Nautilus
<SnowmanX11> If you want to mount and umoumt manuallu each time then I would make a small script to do it and run it in the terminal
<SnowmanX11> Otherwise, back to your question: mount both of them into the tower and use fdisk to ask for identification
<SnowmanX11> Install root and home and everzthing on SSD depend on its identification (sda or sdb)
<SnowmanX11> Put the grrub to the ssd too
<SnowmanX11> Automatically the big drive going to be the other
<SnowmanX11> I have only one question: if you would like to use the HDD as an external drive and SSD for system than where do you place the swap?
<SnowmanX11> yeehi: are you there?
<acoleman1981> has anyone else had the issue of a usb keyboard and mouse working but when removing the usb devices and trying to use the installed touchpad and keyboard (laptop) it only works every other reboot?  Please private message me with any help available or links to instructions. Thanks!
<earthling_> On the latest kernel update, it has options for generic kernel header, generic kernel image, or both generic kernel header and image in one file.  Does it matter if I install all options?  My OS version is 12.04
<earthling_> My kernel version is 3.5.0-27-generic
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-03
<holstein> earthling_: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> you should just be able to upgrade the kernel you have.. and not need to bother with the details much
<aragorn> I'm new to Ubuntu, running 12.04 on a Dell XPS M1330.  I did something to one of my user accounts that caused the panels to disappear from that desktop.  I can't start any programs because there's nothing to click on.
<JoseeAntonioR> aragorn: Try opening a terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+T, and then write 'unity' (without quotes) and press enter.
<aragorn> Did that; got a series of error msgs?
<holstein> aragorn: its just that one user?
<aragorn> Yes; other users are fine.  Including my admin, thank goodness.
<holstein> aragorn: if it were me, i would just blow out all the configs, and test again.. and put back just what i need/want carefully testing as i go
<aragorn> Wish I knew how and where to do that...
<TheNewGuy> Hi guys
<TheNewGuy> I'm the new guy
<phillw> !patience | TheNewGuy
<ubot93> TheNewGuy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheNewGuy> so... how does this work?
<phillw> !ask | TheNewGuy
<ubot93> TheNewGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheNewGuy> ok i gotcha... Ill get back in a little bit... Just messing around with ubunto for now
<phillw> TheNewGuy: then come back and ask!
<TheNewGuy> here is a quick i had earlier... whenever I config my ip address with ifconfig eth0 192.168..... netma....
<TheNewGuy> Ill lose connection to the outside world
<TheNewGuy> I can still ping the ubuntu vm from my host machine
<TheNewGuy> so if i restarted my vm, the eth0 grabs 192.168.1.87 from my at&t router, but everytime I try to change it to something else, ill lose connection
<TheNewGuy> even if I try to change it to the exact same ip addr of .87
<earthling_> holstein, just doing recommended security update
<seriously_random> hi, how to use tracker-needle? I think it doesn't index even though I did select folders in tracker-preferences
<holstein> !info tracker-needle
<ubot93> Package tracker-needle does not exist in raring
<holstein> seriously_random: what are you trying to do? search files?
<seriously_random> holstein, search /code folder
<holstein> seriously_random: you want to search for a directory named /code ?
<seriously_random> inside code folder there are .py files, lots of them. I want search within these files
<seriously_random> I installed tracker-gui
<seriously_random> but it seems that indexing did not start
<holstein> seriously_random: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles is what i would refer too ?
<holstein> !info beagle
<ubot93> Package beagle does not exist in raring
<seriously_random> hohoho
<seriously_random> you are behind times
<holstein> seems beagle has been pulled.. what are you using?
<holstein> seriously_random: ?
<seriously_random> tracker is same as beagle
<holstein> seriously_random: i am using the LTS mostly
<holstein> seriously_random: would you prefer talking with a different volunteer? if you feel i am "behind times" i dont have to bother with searching for information if you prefer
<Unit193> !info catfish
<ubot93> catfish (source: catfish): a versatile file searching tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 71 kB, installed size 585 kB
<seriously_random> actually, it would be cool if you installed it let me know how to get it to index
<seriously_random> I can't log out at the moment. I am in a little race against the time
<holstein> yeah, catfish is what i go to.. since i found it a few years back
<holstein> seriously_random: how does catfish suit you?
<holstein> Unit193: should we update that wiki?
<seriously_random> holstein, I will promise to take a look. first I will have to finish something
<Unit193> apt-file, and dpkg listed first?  That wiki is confused...
<holstein> Unit193: seems like its a bit odd and out dated
<Unit193> holstein: Yeah, my go to is normally locate, but need find at times for a different use case.  I have no idea other than those two, and catfish though.  (Not counting apt-file, dpkg -S and -L, which I wouldn't personally list.)
<holstein> Unit193: catfish is not even on the list.. and i think it should be
<Unit193> holstein: Yeah, it may not have been so awesome before, but been nicely updated.
<seriously_random> holstein, I actually had it installed already. Reporting that it works and finds nicely text in files
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-04
<denelius> i need assistance with a .desktop file exec path, the .sh file is in usr/local bin
<denelius> Exec=/usr/local/bin/myapp/bin/myapp.sh
<denelius> any ideas why this does not work?
<ger-banane> hey
<ger-banane> can someone help me? i have no start bar
<mfh> quit
<mustmodify> Just installed 13.04. On login, screen is having some kind of rendering issue:  https://url.odesk.com/g1toqf
<mustmodify> Can someone suggest a channel on which I might find help?
<mustmodify> I'm thinking about putting in another graphics card.
<mustmodify> or
<mustmodify> putting in a graphics card. Current one is on-board.
<JoseeAntonioR> mustmodify: maybe #ubuntu can help
<daddioio> how hard would it be to turn ubuntu into an ipcop kind of thing?  Impossible?  I guess the hard thing would be figureing out DNS, DHCP etc to manage the network?  I just keep finding thesdfree solutions that always need like 3 more projects to be useful, but you break the whole tool adding the one more package and it cuts off ability to update anything
<daddioio> grrr...sorry to vent...just curious
<wilee-nilee> daddioio, Are you checking the repos for what you need or just randomly installing?
<daddioio> well when I try these solutions, they are never ubuntu based.  So, the install process is always something completely different.  One was debian, but just openig the repos in sources and adding new software updated a ton of software in the firewall and basically broke everything there...LOL
<daddioio> I have not tried to fix using ubuntu as start
<wilee-nilee> daddioio, I would stick to searching ubuntu repos to begin with, chances are they are there if in debian.
<daddioio> not sure if I am network guru enough to configure everything. Dns bind really looks scary ;)
<wilee-nilee> 100's of linux distros not all will allow a install from another and just run, in spite of there being little differences
<daddioio> yep
<wilee-nilee> I know nothing about dns bind, just general advice. ;)
<daddioio> I may try it.  what ufw or iptables on wanlink.  dhcp server, dns, transparent proxy on lanside?
<daddioio> will miss the web control panels though and dashboards....LOL
<daddioio> ive tried pfsense, untangle, endian, and now clearos
<daddioio> wonder if webmin would help...something to google
<daddioio> so if ubuntu 12 is sarge, what is 13?
<daddioio> saw this on webmin
<daddioio> they are useing the debian name for ubuntu
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-05
<aeoril> Is there an Ubuntu channel for hardware?  I want to buy a cheap refurbished server
<wilee-nilee> aeoril, There is #hardware in general.
<wilee-nilee> ##hardware actually
<Sb2115> I updated to version 13.04 and now my system hangs on the Ubuntu screen during boot.
<fr33r1d3> Make a clean install instead of upgrading.
<Sb2115> I was hoping to avoid any data loss.  Is there some kind of rescue option on the install dvd?
